# **What Steinhart are you wearing right now?**



## gdb1960

I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads. 

Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.


----------



## JDom58

My one and only for the time being


----------



## JasonEdward

Ocean 1 Bronze on canvas strap....


----------



## Montybaber




----------



## Lord99




----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

On a NATO with brushed steel that matches the Titanium. An ETA movement and I haven't adjusted the time since Dec 6th and its gained 31 seconds up until today being worn every day.


----------



## gdb1960

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> On a NATO with brushed steel that matches the Titanium. An ETA movement and I haven't adjusted the time since Dec 6th and its gained 31 seconds up until today being worn every day.


Impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## cab0154

Green also


----------



## Tony A.H

good call . 
we're long overdue for a New Thread. thanks for starting it.


----------



## gdb1960

Yes, I do have other watches, but I'm thinking "Do I really want to wear anything but my Steinhart today?"


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

It feels like being in a stadium trying to start the wave. hahahahaha!


----------



## Tony A.H

Grigio for the coming days.


----------



## Lord99

Really nice combo, Tony!


Tony A.H said:


> Grigio for the coming days.


----------



## rkb




----------



## Lord99




----------



## Lord99

So, let's live the thread...


----------



## KJH666

Been wearing my Gunter Steinhart GMT since it arrived last week. I will keep it on the wrist until the weekend then time for a change.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## gdb1960

Going with the one that really started it for me, the Ocean 1 Vintage Red (1st Gen)


----------



## gdb1960

That strap!!!


Lord99 said:


> View attachment 10440074


----------



## WilliamA




----------



## plazzi




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## Tony A.H

wow. looks awesome. super Dome!.
is it a Custom Plexi Glass??.



plazzi said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## gdb1960

OVM Mk 2.5


----------



## Lord99

... this one.


----------



## gdb1960

Sporting this one today...


----------



## twintop

NavB 47mm Vintage Titanium B-Muster


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## heyheyuw

This watch has not left my wrist very often... I love it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

O1VR Mk1


----------



## trf2271




----------



## gdb1960

Going with this one again today. It's finally starting to settle in after almost a month. I love this thing!


----------



## Broten

My new Nav B 44 Titan A on my Ocean Bronze canvas strap.


----------



## twintop

Congrats Broten, looks great on that canvas.

I'm wearing it's big brother, The NavB 47 Vintage Titanium, but the B-Muster variant.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations. looks Great with Canvas.

wearing a Nav-B Premium today ,tomorrow, till whenever


----------



## Lord99

Congrats Broten! That's a nice one.
My 44 B muster says hi


----------



## ericyee2

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broten

Nice, dig all the strap variations. Not big on the stock strap that comes with the Titan's. I like the look just fine, it's just too thick for my tastes. Measures over 11 mm's where the strap overlaps.


----------



## twintop

I agree Broten, the stock straps look great but to thick. I've ordered a replacement, but haven't received it yet.
I really like your canvas strap but I'm a little worried that the taper on that strap would make the 47mm a little unstable on the wrist.


----------



## Watchfreek

Too few divers in here (like my collection), so here's one to balance things out a bit


----------



## Tom_ZG

sent from Moto Z


----------



## Watchfreek

And for a change of pace today.....


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## turnipkruncher

Ignore date had it on all week and couldnt be bothered to take another pic


----------



## mdwilson

*Dark Brown dial, Hodinkee strap*


----------



## chadwright

I went for a walk this morning with the Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271




----------



## trf2271

chadwright said:


> I went for a walk this morning with the Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Best shots of the OT500 I've seen so far!


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

I like the one in the middle best 😛


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Maddog1970

Finally got my hands on a Triton 100 ATM DLC.....took a while, but a lightly loved one popped up on the bay, and managed to snag it....does have the rubber strap, which I sized yesterday, but couldn't resist the Orange!


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Maddog1970 said:


> Finally got my hands on a Triton 100 ATM DLC.....took a while, but a lightly loved one popped up on the bay, and managed to snag it....does have the rubber strap, which I sized yesterday, but couldn't resist the Orange!


Congrats Maddog1970, great addition, looks terrific on that orange strap!!!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## heyheyuw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rivergod

Today I am wearing this.


----------



## Tony A.H

Great close up shot Dave.

still enjoying mine as well.


----------



## Lord99

Wow, like your pics!


----------



## twintop

I'll be wearing this today


----------



## Tony A.H

Lord99 said:


> Wow, like your pics!


Thank you. i like the Watch even more.
the Premium Model with Sandwich Dial and ST-1 Caliber.. what's Not to like ??!


----------



## Eyeonmalta

gdb1960 said:


> I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads.
> 
> Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.
> 
> View attachment 10403122


Really like the grey dial on mesh. Perfect!


----------



## gdb1960

Eyeonmalta said:


> Really like the grey dial on mesh. Perfect!


Thanks! For me, it updated the look nicely.


----------



## electricme

My Pepsi[I

MG]Steinhart by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr[/IMG]

__
https://flic.kr/p/QfDiPt


----------



## Beagleybear

This earlier.










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Today's choice:


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> Great close up shot Dave.
> 
> still enjoying mine as well.


Thanks Tony. I was actually inspired by you to take my humble one out yesterday?


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herooftheday

Anybody have the ocean 44 GMT? I was perusing the Steinhart collection the other night and it caught my eye. The black and red specifically, but I suppose any color would do. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rivergod

Today this one is on my wrist.

I like this very much.


----------



## Lord99

Once again Nav B VinTi


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

roguehog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Splendid!!!
Great choice.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

roguehog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold on yo! What's this one? That is awesome!


----------



## roguehog

gdb1960 said:


> Hold on yo! What's this one? That is awesome!


ST10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

roguehog said:


> ST10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen it before, that is a fantastic design.


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage









Poslano sa mog A1-810 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## erkanerpolat

Camouflage strap from 3rd party on my STEINHART NAV B-CHRONO 47mm BLACK SKU: 108-0372


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erkanerpolat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

O1VR MkI


----------



## gdb1960

My recently acquired Debaufre Ocean 1 (got it on "the Bay"). Beat up, worn bezel, but running strong (+4/day). Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

Dbl post


----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

HTC One X9


----------



## jackieyu

herooftheday said:


> Anybody have the ocean 44 GMT? I was perusing the Steinhart collection the other night and it caught my eye. The black and red specifically, but I suppose any color would do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You talking about this one?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The GMT with the ETA-2893 are nice watches


----------



## nemorior




----------



## Watchfreek

Nav B bronze ST.1 S.E.


----------



## gdb1960

Ocean 1 Vintage Red Mk1


----------



## herooftheday

jackieyu said:


> You talking about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!! That's what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## castlk

Nothing as of yet, but by this time next week I will be wearing my newly acquired Ocean One Vintage Military.


----------



## jim teo

ΜΚ2.5.....









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Got my LE gmt

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

as the Big Boss says: Very Nice and Rare.. have fun.

Grey(my favorite dial color), Bronze, and special Caliber. indeed a Great looking watch b-) :-!.
missing this one in my Collection .



Watchfreek said:


> Nav B bronze ST.1 S.E.


----------



## gdb1960

Smile, you're online.


----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

jim teo said:


> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Love this grey dial!


----------



## Watchfreek

+1. I'm with the grey dial camp too. I respect that some (many?) others prefer a black dial but imo the faux weathered dial makes the OVM more special, like the OOV. I'm tempted to get a v2 now in case Gunter changes his mind about the grey dial.


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> as the Big Boss says: Very Nice and Rare.. have fun.
> 
> Grey(my favorite dial color), Bronze, and special Caliber. indeed a Great looking watch b-) :-!.
> missing this one in my Collection .


I agree that you need a Nav B bronze 47 in your collection Tony. It has everything that you love. I'm not sure if that particular ST.1 exists anymore but an ST.1 Premium would be even more awesome (imagine a gold coloured one in the bronze case!) 😜👍


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

a Nubuck Gator. 
that's a Great Combo :-!.



roguehog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Ocean Vintage Military with a strap from Miro's Time (Canvas Split »Argento«)

Regards, and a nice Sunday!
Stephan


----------



## Spikedlee




----------



## roguehog

Had to dust away the cobwebs on this guy. Been almost a year...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4

Beautiful. The strap really makes it in my opinion.


----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

jim teo said:


> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

starting off the week with the Goldie .


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Fridaysniper

gdb1960 said:


> Ocean 1 Vintage Red Mk1
> View attachment 10659690


I really like the black dial on this one.


----------



## gdb1960

Fridaysniper said:


> I really like the black dial on this one.


Thanks! I feel the same way. I didn't really love how the Mk2 looked when they came out. I just prefer the black.


----------



## castlk

Just arrived late today my new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military. No time for a photo shoot so a couple of quick grab shots. Next time will better pics hopefully.


----------



## Lord99

Congrats to your Vintage Military. That's an awesome watch! And fits well with this strap.


----------



## gdb1960

castlk said:


> Just arrived late today my new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military. No time for a photo shoot so a couple of quick grab shots. Next time will better pics hopefully.


Congratulations! Coincidentally I'm wearing mine today on a new strap. What do you think, too matchy-matchy between the strap and the watch?


----------



## castlk

gdb1960 said:


> Congratulations! Coincidentally I'm wearing mine today on a new strap. What do you think, too matchy-matchy between the strap and the watch?
> View attachment 10707082


Not at all, I think it looks great! I like the color it compliments the watch perfectly, good job.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

castlk said:


> Not at all, I think it looks great! I like the color it compliments the watch perfectly, good job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was worried there for a bit.


----------



## turnipkruncher

gdb1960 said:


> Congratulations! Coincidentally I'm wearing mine today on a new strap. What do you think, too matchy-matchy between the strap and the watch?
> View attachment 10707082


Time to share where....

I grabbed this for mine but it isn't made yet...

Toshi strap bandit with natural stitching and polished thumbnail buckle


----------



## gdb1960

turnipkruncher said:


> Time to share where....
> 
> I grabbed this for mine but it isn't made yet...
> 
> Toshi strap bandit with natural stitching and polished thumbnail buckle
> 
> View attachment 10710810


Very nice! I like it! Great minds.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher

wearing my ebay accident on the left 

LE OVM


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

turnipkruncher said:


> View attachment 10712122
> 
> 
> wearing my ebay accident on the left
> 
> LE OVM


Please let me know when you're ready to part with it! I'll gladly relieve you of that burden. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## twintop




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Gaudy ass!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear

Bronze is the mirror of form, wine of the Steinhart. 










Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Beagleybear said:


> Bronze is the mirror of form, wine of the Steinhart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


That's downright poetic!!


----------



## turnipkruncher

roguehog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to see this on my wrist, but i dont want to order it to find out. Some ine send me theres please!!!!


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher

send both


----------



## roguehog

Sent but they were returned to sender hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB0954A4

Today.......OVM.


----------



## andyk8




----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Vento

Spikedlee said:


>


Wow! The subtle changes they've made have really improved the look of the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chigolfer2002

gdb1960 said:


> Thanks! I was worried there for a bit.


Even your shirt is grey!

Strap looks great!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chigolfer2002

roguehog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that dome!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher

roguehog said:


> Sent but they were returned to sender hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you have by any chance a navbII you could put by the side of it and send me a pic ? 
I want to see the square avi vintage next to the navbII and Im sure your name rings a bell and you have a case full of steinharts including the vintage navbII?


----------



## chadwright

trf2271 said:


> Best shots of the OT500 I've seen so far!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Lord99




----------



## RustyBin5

Tipping a nod to its German DNA. A bit of Sunday night frivolity for my trusty OVM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

47 on soprod. One word - butter...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## roguehog

Obligatory 10:10 or thereabouts.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

One of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Nothing at the moment but this saucy little number awaits................


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

roguehog said:


> One of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice picture!


----------



## Brekel

My newly acquired NAV-B Chrono II ... so happy with this one!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Uly

Nav B Chrono II today as well.


----------



## roguehog

On the trusty ol' ovm 1 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

I'm beginning to hear an OVM calling my name after avoiding the mainstream O1's for so long...


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Took this yesterday but still wearing it. Picked it up yesterday morning from DHL warehouse.


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> I'm beginning to hear an OVM calling my name after avoiding the mainstream O1's for so long...


the Problem is that we only have 2 Wrists for watches. though i don't know anyone that wears 2 watches at a time.
that said you have to give equal love to ALL your Babies. so don't ignore her ;-).


----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> the Problem is that we only have 2 Wrists for watches. though i don't know anyone that wears 2 watches at a time.


I must respectfully confess that it gives me absolutely no pleasure in proving you wrong buddy......but this guy does and the way he does it, he can manage at least four 😛


----------



## southpaw2280

And this guy seems to pull it off......


----------



## Watchfreek

He must be Castro's pimp cousin (with the more expensive watches lol)


----------



## siliciferous

Still rocking the OOT500. On the hunt for new things lately though...


----------



## Lord99




----------



## BA1970

Wearing my vintage red.


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Gen.1 O.V.M.on Gekota B2 strap with el cheapo deployant...


----------



## Tony A.H

hmmmm. maybe for 2 different time zone?. i guess he didn't have a Rolex GMT in his collection :think: .


----------



## Watchfreek

Both Maradona and Castro wore two watches for exactly that purpose when they traveled. As for why they didn't wear a dual time watch, perhaps two is flashier than just one?


----------



## roguehog

These2 tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

That Nav B Chrono LE is pure beauty......wish I could get my hands on one.


----------



## jas1978

Had to give it some wrist time.


----------



## Lord99

This one. Came back to the stock strap, which I can't get tired of ... Have fun on weekend guys!


----------



## JDom58

Watchfreek said:


> I must respectfully confess that it gives me absolutely no pleasure in proving you wrong buddy......but this guy does and the way he does it, he can manage at least four 


And I guess I must respectfully correct you sir, that murderous dictator you used as an example is dead and buried and hopefully rotting in hell so I doubt he's wearing much of anything except a pitchfork up his a$$.


----------



## Watchfreek

I guess my mistake was the use of the word "does" should've been "did". No offense was intended to you, or anyone else on the use of his image in any case - my apologies if any offence was taken. May be I should've used Maradona instead.....


----------



## Watchfreek

And......getting right back on topic and something a bit less gloomy, today's choice 😀:


----------



## JDom58

Watchfreek said:


> I guess my mistake was the use of the word "does" should've been "did". No offense was intended to you, or anyone else on the use of his image in any case - my apologies if any offence was taken. May be I should've used Maradona instead.....


Maradona would have been better for sure LOL, sorry it's the 3rd day without a cigarette so I'm a bit jumpy, my wife is also staying well clear of me he he.


----------



## Watchfreek

JDom58 said:


> Maradona would have been better for sure LOL, sorry it's the 3rd day without a cigarette so I'm a bit jumpy, my wife is also staying well clear of me he he.


Haha oops! Fully understood. I'm in the same boat as a matter of fact 😊 Good luck but I would suggest cutting down gradually instead of going cold turkey. Guess i can't interest you in a fat Cuban now...? 😜Lol


----------



## JDom58

Watchfreek said:


> Haha oops! Fully understood. I'm in the same boat as a matter of fact  Good luck but I would suggest cutting down gradually instead of going cold turkey. Guess i can't interest you in a fat Cuban now...? Lol


Whoa wait a minute there, nobody said anything about cutting off the stogies. I actually have an evening tonight planned with dominoes, Glenfiddich and some mighty fine Padron Anniversary cigars LMAO


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues

jim teo said:


> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


@@μαει!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## mamutarka




----------



## Taerid

Nice V1 OVM!  


The V2 just isn't the same :/


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronocase

Am I the only Military 42??


----------



## gdb1960

Close to 80 degrees Fahrenheit here in CHARLOTTE today. I have mixed feelings about that. Wearing the OVM 2.5 today. Have a great rest of your weekend guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

My Pepsi GMT today, great watch!


----------



## roguehog

Rotating between them tmr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Ocean 1 Vintage Red (1st Gen)


----------



## roguehog

Clearly distorted.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Been wanting the Green Ocean One for a long time and finally obtained and enjoying!!


----------



## gdb1960

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Been wanting the Green Ocean One for a long time and finally obtained and enjoying!!
> 
> View attachment 10870705
> View attachment 10870713


Congratulations!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## castlk




----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

The end to the procrastination. My least expensive Steiny so far but definitely not my least favorite 😊

Spot the difference?









The only way a real MilSub should and can be worn


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfish

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

When she is not posing for a photo ...


----------



## Johnnye




----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## Watchfreek

Still honeymooning with the newly acquired OVM but had to take out the OOV for some sun and a few "couples" photos today....... Faux faded dials and salmon pink lume anyone?


----------



## DoctorWolf

Ocean DLC on an Olive NATO.


----------



## Sunstrooper

Triton on a Steinhart grey shark


----------



## Dec1968

Taerid said:


> Nice V1 OVM!
> 
> The V2 just isn't the same :/


I like the color of the dial on the v1, the text content and lume color of the v2.....and wish Steinhart would use that combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen

new Vintager strap on a nav b prem


----------



## ericyee2

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

OVM today...


----------



## twintop




----------



## RustyBin5

Just woke up lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

Apres thunderstorm in Sayulita. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright

Today I'm wearing the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Bronze 44 on a black NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher




----------



## twintop

I'll be wearing the Military47 today


----------



## roguehog




----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

I just got my first Steinhart this afternoon! I Love it!! OVM. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DurtyJack

Love this watch!


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## castlk




----------



## gkblues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

Just received!









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Ocean 1 Bronze


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## RustyBin5

Watchfreek said:


>


How big does that wear at 44mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like it's been to a Spa ?! .
well. some like it shiny and some like it dirty. nothing wrong with either.



Watchfreek said:


>


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> looks like it's been to a Spa ?! .
> well. some like it shiny and some like it dirty. nothing wrong with either.


It has actually discolored quite a bit. Must be a combination of an even patina (from the way I handle my watches, as you know), lighting and also poor quality of pic playing tricks on your eyes.


----------



## Watchfreek

RustyBin5 said:


> How big does that wear at 44mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wears a bit larger than a 44mm fleiger, which I like but then I normally prefer larger cases.


----------



## piumach

OV Gmt 









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fish70




----------



## chadwright

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

got it.. so i'll take that as:
she's aging nicely with even Patina . so could be my eyes , but i also know that my head hasn't been screwed on straight lately .



Watchfreek said:


> It has actually discolored quite a bit. Must be a combination of an even patina (from the way I handle my watches, as you know), lighting and also poor quality of pic playing tricks on your eyes.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

chadwright said:


>


Nice photos and strap choice.


----------



## gdb1960

twintop said:


> View attachment 11001490


I've never taken my bracelet out of the plastic. Your picture is making me rethink that decision.


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

gdb1960 said:


> I've never taken my bracelet out of the plastic. Your picture is making me rethink that decision.


The bracelet on my O1V is super comfortable, and well built for the price... But I've come to the realization that I just don't like bracelets. Leather or zulus for me. Like you though, I see these pics, get excited, put the bracelet back on, and it will come right off a couple of days later. Maybe there's something wrong with me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## Dunzdeck

Just got back from a short bicycle ride in the dying light...








I brought the Mark 1 OVM along. I really like the almost earthen look of that brown perlon.


----------



## xiaogouju

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex

Picked up this Racetimer two weeks ago, and has not left my wrist


----------



## ZIPPER79

Sweet watch.....You're a pen turner, yes?




drgoretex said:


> Picked up this Racetimer two weeks ago, and has not left my wrist


----------



## castlk




----------



## drgoretex

ZIPPER79 said:


> Sweet watch.....You're a pen turner, yes?


Sure am - that's how I pay for the watches )


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

This is the one that started me on my watch obsession, the O1VR Mk 1. It's one of those that I just don't tire of wearing.


----------



## Erburn

Ocean 1 black again today but just pulled the trigger on a 44 GMT so will update when it comes in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yetiman

One of my fave's..


----------



## bigmac3161

New triton


----------



## heyheyuw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugh27




----------



## gdb1960

Okay, so I'm a copycat, sue me.


----------



## twintop




----------



## heyheyuw

gdb1960 said:


> Okay, so I'm a copycat, sue me.
> 
> View attachment 11053066


Copycat, or enlightened human? I would assume option "B".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

heyheyuw said:


> Copycat, or enlightened human? I would assume option "B".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why yes, you're absolutely correct! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

drgoretex said:


> Picked up this Racetimer two weeks ago, and has not left my wrist


Gorgeous. I adore that watch but just too big for my wrists sadly. Looks gr8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake

In love with this watch


----------



## Watchfreek




----------



## Hugh27

Ocean 1 Green Zuludiver Nato


----------



## Lord99




----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

*Vintage *


----------



## twintop

That is one hell of beauty Tony!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H

twintop said:


> That is one hell of beauty Tony!!!!


Thank you.. she's Special to me.


----------



## twintop

I'd imagine it would be special.
I've been searching for one of those NavB Chrono Vintage pieces, but they're extremely hard to come by these days.

I'll be wearing my NavB for the next few days.


----------



## sector445

HTC One X9


----------



## TreyG870




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Couldn't resist the NavB Vintage Ti47 today


----------



## Lord99

You don't have to


----------



## macchina

My word! What an awesome watch and picture!



Tony A.H said:


> *Vintage *


----------



## macchina

My 44 GMT just arrived. So far, I like it even more than my standard Ocean!


----------



## Erburn

My 44 GMT will be here tomorrow I can't wait.


----------



## gdb1960

twintop said:


> I'd imagine it would be special.
> I've been searching for one of those NavB Chrono Vintage pieces, but they're extremely hard to come by these days.
> 
> I'll be wearing my NavB for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 11086018


There's one for sale right now on the US eBay site. The seller is skoda_boy. Just FYI.


----------



## macchina

Erburn said:


> My 44 GMT will be here tomorrow I can't wait.


It's nicer than I thought it would be. An amazing watch!
My GMT hand is off by about 6 minutes (very noticeable during hour changeovers)... Still trying to decide if I want to just live with it. Otherwise it's fantastic and the sapphire bezel is great. If I get another Ocean, I'd be mighty tempted by the sapphire bezel.


----------



## ts4syth

Just arrived today


----------



## twintop

Celebrating the first signs of spring with the Military47


----------



## Lord99




----------



## GZee88

Wearing my just-received OCEAN VINTAGE GMT... My first Steinhart and man, this is one beautiful watch... very well made!


----------



## Brekel

OVM on Steinhart leather today.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Congrats GZee88!


----------



## Lord99

I've not often seen this combo, but definitely well done Brekel.


----------



## GZee88

Thanks_ Lord_... your Stein is next on my list, beautiful watch!...
Just debating in 44mm Vintage, whether its the B or A dial...


----------



## Archi888

Nav B-Uhr 44 on black pilot strap:


----------



## Pachoe

First post, first Steinhart; loving it. What a beautiful watch.

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Congrats Pachoe! A Steiny after a Laco, You have a good taste


----------



## Pachoe

Lord99 said:


> Congrats Pachoe! A Steiny after a Laco, You have a good taste


Thank you Lord99!!!! Yes, loving it so far;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## heyheyuw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8




----------



## Lenix38

Absolutely in love with the 500!!!


----------



## castlk

_*This has basically become my Wednesday wearer.*_


----------



## Tony A.H

Gorgeous combo.
strap looks almost 50 years old.. some may find the brass rivets out of place against a Ti Case, but they do look great on the Strap&watch.



twintop said:


> Couldn't resist the NavB Vintage Ti47 today
> 
> View attachment 11110530


----------



## twintop

Tony A.H said:


> Gorgeous combo.
> strap looks almost 50 years old.. some may find the brass rivets out of place against a Ti Case, but they do look great on the Strap&watch.


Thanks Tony, I first saw this look on the Laco Erbstück pieces and found it looked better than the shiny chrome rivets on most pilot straps. It suits the vintage vibe perfectly.
For anyone interested, the strap was made by Diaboliqstraps, https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/gallery/


----------



## gdb1960

I agree Stefan, that looks fantastic. I hope all of you have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Watchfreek

twintop said:


> Thanks Tony, I first saw this look on the Laco Erbstück pieces and found it looked better than the shiny chrome rivets on most pilot straps. It suits the vintage vibe perfectly.
> For anyone interested, the strap was made by Diaboliqstraps, https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/gallery/
> 
> View attachment 11188226


Noticed that combo on my favorite Laco models and your strap caught my eyes too (and of course perfect for the bronze nav b's)  thanks for sharing the info. Now i want to rough up my case just like the Lacos (and rrrllll's) and slap on that strap with brass rivets

For the less adventurous, 7T2 straps make ones with Ti rivets (possibly just looks like Ti), pic borrowed from a Facebook member:


----------



## macchina

Spending the week in China on business with but one watch, Ocean 44 GMT:


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960




----------



## gdb1960

TGIF my friends!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Hugh27

Steinhart Ocean 1 Green, w/Clocksworks Synergy NATO 5 ring


----------



## macchina

Ocean 44 GMT all week in China.


----------



## twintop




----------



## nimbushopper

25fed2012007 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## gdb1960

Mk I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Pjerome

My newly fixed Pepsi GMT Ocean 1


----------



## mealsowan2

andyk8 said:


> View attachment 11180034


I am caught between this Panda and the Squale Vintage Ceramica. What is wrist size and honestly, is it a keeper?.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

mealsowan2 said:


> I am caught between this Panda and the Squale Vintage Ceramica. What is wrist size and honestly, is it a keeper?.
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


I have no idea what a Squale vintage Ceramica is but I'd pick this O1VC over almost anything else in this price range. It's a fantastic watch. My wrist is 7 inches.


----------



## mealsowan2

andyk8 said:


> I have no idea what a Squale vintage Ceramica is but I'd pick this O1VC over almost anything else in this price range. It's a fantastic watch. My wrist is 7 inches.


Thks. This is what it it look like.








Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8

mealsowan2 said:


> Thks. This is what it it look like.
> View attachment 11252482
> 
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


That's not a Squale!


----------



## mealsowan2

andyk8 said:


> That's not a Squale!


Indeed. Oops my fault. Silly of me. This is the one. The Squale which I am considering for my next purchase.









Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Ocean One Green "Don't call me Kermit"


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99




----------



## heyheyuw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop




----------



## GZee88

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan-A... with Olive Nato.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Military-47 
Perfect in every way.



Cheers


----------



## twintop

I'll join Tony, took the Military47 out for some fresh air today.


----------



## Pjerome

I've been wearing my Ocean 1 Pepsi GMT everyday to see how it runs after repair. Trying different straps to see what looks and feels good. So far these 3 are the winners. I just randomly change straps when I get bored . Right now, the vintage Razor is the one. The blue croc and then Engineer II. Depends on the occasion. Most times I wear much larger watches.


----------



## Watchfreek

Can i join the Mil47 party too? 😊


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Can i join the Mil47 party too? 


absolutely. the more the merrier..
once you put it on, hard to take it off. (i think there's some sort of skin Magnet inside of it  ).


----------



## BSOJ




----------



## Lenix38




----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

Debaufre Ocean 1


----------



## Broten

Wearing my "new to me" OVM1.0 on a black leather nato. Previous owner had beat it pretty good and installed the wrong bezel. Some elbow grease and polishing to get it shiny again and the correct bezel on it's way from Steinhart.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

Yesterday...









Today...









The exact same thing just totally different.


----------



## mealsowan2

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Nav-B Chrono II 44mm

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Ocean One Vintage today...


----------



## Rixter

Ocean 1 Ceramic


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

OVM Mk1


----------



## DietersRover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

I still can't get over how gorgeous this watch is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci

Watchfreek said:


>


Very cool pic 😇😇😇

Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525




----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

*Nero* b-).
the last Marine Chronograph edition..


----------



## sm_

My small wrist cannot stop me to wear this. Love it!


----------



## Lord99




----------



## Montag84




----------



## sector445

O1V...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker




----------



## gdb1960

sector445 said:


> O1V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


Should you EVER decide to part with this one please let me know!


----------



## Broten

The OVM1.0 (still with the wrong bezel, any day Steinhart) on a new button stud band my nephew made.


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Leather*_


----------



## twintop




----------



## Broten

New correct bezel in place. Now I know why everyone loves the OVM1.0.


----------



## twintop




----------



## DietersRover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2MI

Lord99 said:


> View attachment 11395578


My next acquisition. Are you happy with the strap? I like aged, but it looks like it was on the receiving end of a bombing run. It won't stop me from buying? Did you go with the 44 or 47?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

OVM 1.0


----------



## twintop

My first Steinhart I ever bought back in 2012. She's still running strong after much abbuse during these 5 years.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Broten

A2MI said:


> My next acquisition. Are you happy with the strap? I like aged, but it looks like it was on the receiving end of a bombing run. It won't stop me from buying? Did you go with the 44 or 47?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
The strap is terrible. No, it would not stop me from buying as you can just switch it out. My advice if you're going to make a go of it with the strap, is to remove one of the keepers and just massage the strap daily and try some leather conditioner. It's just easier to get another strap.


----------



## A2MI

Broten said:


> .
> The strap is terrible. No, it would not stop me from buying as you can just switch it out. My advice if you're going to make a go of it with the strap, is to remove one of the keepers and just massage the strap daily and try some leather conditioner. It's just easier to get another strap.


Thanks Broten! Happy collecting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Steinhart OVM today


----------



## xiaogouju

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Hi A2MI, this is the 44. This strap is really an interesting one. I like it because it fits very well the Ti case and the vintage character of the watch, but some days the thickness of the strap disturb me, especially on the buccle side. Some other days, iI like it as it is. When I don't feel it OK, I put it aside and wear a Steinhart Chocolate brown strap. I know that lot of guys here don't like this strap, but have a try, and if you cannot live with, it is easy to change. 
Or you can also (in case of direct order on Steinhart website) ask to be delivered with an other strap of your choice. Just mention it in the order. I think the Bronze Brown Vintage strap should be an interesting option. But in any case do not hesitate to order it, this is an extraordinary watch.


A2MI said:


> My next acquisition. Are you happy with the strap? I like aged, but it looks like it was on the receiving end of a bombing run. It won't stop me from buying? Did you go with the 44 or 47?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

Ocean One Pepsi GMT with vintage Razor bracelet. Also with leather.


----------



## A2MI

Thanks for the encouragement and knowledge, not that I needed encouragement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## knezz

Wish you all good Sunday


----------



## stebesplace

Ocean Forty-Four on Steinhart rubber. One of the most comfortable combo's, and easy to swap bands with the system they have between the bracelet and rubber.


----------



## onek00lj4y

Later comer five Steinharts,got this last week,love it!


----------



## Sharksmile

I have an OVM incoming - I blame all of you.


----------



## skipwilliams

It's a really nice watch....the OVM. You'll love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Vintage GMT in rotation









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271




----------



## fendushi

I love this watch, much more than I thought I would.


----------



## fendushi

Sharksmile said:


> I have an OVM incoming - I blame all of you.


Its an awesome watch, you will love it!


----------



## Broten

The Titan A on the button stud.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonym1

That Titan A is a great watch, is it 44 or 47mm?


----------



## Broten

44, though some days I wish I would have gotten the 47. I think I can thank my Planet Ocean for that.


----------



## castlk




----------



## stebesplace

Yeah, that's what I'm saying about my 44. It's better than I anticipated, and there's absolutely nothing wrong except I get a good amount of play with the bezel, not the end of the world for me though. Otherwise it's fantastic, and each day I'm enjoying it more.


----------



## Brekel

Nav. B-Chrono II today

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Brekel said:


> Nav. B-Chrono II today
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Next month one like that will come to papa!!!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B Anniversary

a thing of Beauty .


----------



## twintop

It's an O1V kinda day


----------



## gdb1960

I never tire of wearing this one.


----------



## heyheyuw

Just waiting on my dentist. I should still be in bed. Yawn.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## fendushi

So versatile... goes with anything.


----------



## Broten

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lenix38

Enjoying the beautiful GA weather!


----------



## Lenix38

View attachment 11521690

Enjoying the beautiful GA weather!


----------



## arislan

Vintage GMT 









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## nwijeep




----------



## gdb1960

Ocean One Vintage for a beautful Monday morning.


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

OVM for this fine Tuesday in April!


----------



## Broten

"Schwarzkopfing" Planet Ocean on the left wrist, Ocean Bronze on the right.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sharksmile

_*ONE OF US! ONE OF US!*_
Just picked it up from FedEx 30 mins ago.
Quickly whipped off the nice bracelet and flopped on a ratty leather nato, because "Authenticity"..









I am liking the fit and feel already.
The 42 size doesn't offend me at all most of my other watches are 45 or bigger.

The way the dome plays with the light and the reflections on the outer edge of the dial are very pleasing to me.


----------



## Krinkle

OVM









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

O1V...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Still on rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## gdb1960

Sharksmile said:


> _*ONE OF US! ONE OF US!*_
> Just picked it up from FedEx 30 mins ago.
> Quickly whipped off the nice bracelet and flopped on a ratty leather nato, because "Authenticity"..
> 
> View attachment 11559594
> 
> 
> I am liking the fit and feel already.
> The 42 size doesn't offend me at all most of my other watches are 45 or bigger.
> 
> The way the dome plays with the light and the reflections on the outer edge of the dial are very pleasing to me.


You picked a good one. I love my OVM. Welcome!

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## gdb1960

sector445 said:


> O1V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


I call dibs on that one when you tire of it!! 

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

arislan said:


> Vintage GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


Did you replace the crystal? Looks better than the standard one on mine. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Had a little fun with the terrible phone camera. Same amount of light exposure for the Steinhart and the pacifier. Marathon Nav for a control.



















Apparently, my next watch face should be made of pacifier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Did you replace the crystal? Looks better than the standard one on mine. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. original one.

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## sefrcoko

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Did you replace the crystal? Looks better than the standard one on mine. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that's the Gnomon limited edition with acrylic crystal, instead of sapphire like the original.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

sefrcoko said:


> I believe that's the Gnomon limited edition with acrylic crystal, instead of sapphire like the original.


Much appreciated. Really like the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

off topic. 
Beautiful Marathon BTW.



capitalisttool_mt said:


>


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Tony A.H said:


> off topic.
> Beautiful Marathon BTW.


Thanks! Wish the WR were a little better, but it's light and I can tell the time from across the room at night.

Happy Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Grandpa...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Black Sea GMT. Still on bonetto strap.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

My dad is visiting for a month and most days I lend him one of my watches to try.

Today the Steinhart premium flieger 44 - he likes it immediately:









Previously he tried the Ocean One Vintage GMT, the MKII Hawkinge, a Seiko SARG012, a Christopher Ward C8, and a 42mm 1963.
He likes them all and his favorite so far is the Hawkinge, which indeed makes a very "crisp" impression on the wrist.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88




----------



## dlee525

In the board room. And ugg, can anyone tell me how to rotate pictures on this forum?!?! lol


----------



## castlk




----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## MrDagon007

Today my dad tries the OV GMT again. He gets to wear one of my watches almost every day.
He likes the OV GMT.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## watch-seeker

Steinhart Nav B Limited Silver Edition!


----------



## twintop




----------



## skipwilliams

Aviation Military auto 42










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

Only half a day...


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

Got a 2-piece black perlon strap today.


----------



## skipwilliams

spencers said:


> Got a 2-piece black perlon strap today.


Interesting. Where did you get that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

skipwilliams said:


> Interesting. Where did you get that?


Clockwork Synergy
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/nato-straps/2-piece-perlon/


----------



## Tony A.H

seeing it through the Loupe


----------



## gdb1960

Saturday










Yesterday










Liked it so much I wore it again today










Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## Broten

Switched from the dark bronze back to the green. On the Steinhart leather nato









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

gdb1960 said:


> Liked it so much I wore it again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


Nice strap. I keep trying different things on mine, but I haven't tried black... What is it suede? Lately it lives on a Bond zulu, which I love, but nothing else really is working.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## chronologisch

Nav B 47, B-Muster b-)


----------



## gdb1960

heyheyuw said:


> Nice strap. I keep trying different things on mine, but I haven't tried black... What is it suede? Lately it lives on a Bond zulu, which I love, but nothing else really is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


Thank you! It's just plain leather, but it's really soft and has broken in nicely. I'll PM you the link.

Here's my Steinhart du jour.









Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## twintop




----------



## castlk




----------



## heyheyuw

The Mariners lost, but an evening at the ballpark is a good night regardless.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat

I'm diggin' this color combo! Very nice!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Really digging the Toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

May the 4th be with you


----------



## Tony A.H

Marine Bronzo





Cheers


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

On a Cincy SB stealth Bond NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong

Bronze









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## twintop




----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

O1V









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

On an H2o strap ...


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## GnarKing

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## nemorior




----------



## Apatride




----------



## jfwund

Well, here's another OVM. It's been the only watch I've worn for over a year - super versatile. Great watch.


----------



## twintop




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## yankeexpress

OBM custom


----------



## Ginseng108

My Steinhart Ocean GMT!


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Anjunafan

Ocean Ti today.

Ordered a Nav b 44 in steel, and a bronze ocean. That makes 4


----------



## GnarKing

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

Just landed: O1 Vintage Maxi LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Ldiesel said:


> Just landed: O1 Vintage Maxi LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great.

How the old lume looks like in real life?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## Ldiesel

lvt said:


> Great.
> 
> How the old lume looks like in real life?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


It looks cool in my opinion. Not nearly as strong as the C3 on my O1VR, but it goes with the vintage look of the watch. I'll try to post a pic of it later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

All Day..O1V









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

I'm wearing my OVM (again! I just can't leave the thing alone ) and even took it diving today - no use taking a picture because the water looked like pea soup... Maybe next week....
I really like the Steinhart OVM. As far as I am concerned it's comparable to the Rolexes and Omegas of the 60s. It's a cheapish tool watch that actually does what it says. I'm betting a lot of them will survive harsh treatment over the next 50 years (not that I'll be here to see it) and hopefully be recognised for the quality timepieces they are.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Steinhart 44 Nav Premium 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## GnarKing

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## twintop




----------



## sticky

My introduction to the wonderful world of Steinhart.


----------



## castlk




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## gdb1960

Today....









Yesterday...









Monday....









Sunday (old picture)....


----------



## dlee525

Busting out the fleiger after a few weeks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt




----------



## twintop




----------



## Wilson826

JasonEdward said:


> View attachment 10404162
> Ocean 1 Bronze on canvas strap....


How do you like that watch? I've been eyeing one for a while just couldn't decide if I wanted to pull the trigger or not.


----------



## macchina

There's nothing fishy about the Ocean 44 GMT!


----------



## twintop

quick wristshot of the O1V


----------



## lvt

My one and only Steinhart









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B Premium.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Sharksmile

I took the OVM for a swim


----------



## dlee525

Nice, only diving this one is getting is desk diving today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271




----------



## ayung

Too big or not?









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Lord99

IMO it is not too big, looks good, really!


----------



## Lord99

New shoes today for my VinTi: Steinhart chocolate strap. I know, the stainless steel rivets ... but I don't care, like it as it is. Very comfy.


----------



## dlee525

Just swapped off the Armida for the steinhart. Any of you guys have both an Ocean One Vintage Red and an Ocean Vintage GMT? The GMT has been interesting me...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Brekel

It's definitely big on my 6.75 inch wrist, but I believe I can pull it off.


----------



## organika

Just got the OVM. Really like it. Exchanged the bracelet for a grey Zulu but I actually prefer the bracelet. However, this greyish blue nato kind of matches the dial and almost makes the dial look a little blue too, instead of just faded grey. I have a smaller wrist (6.6) and it fits well. Honestly find the bracelet to be as comfortable as my seamaster. After a few days, it is running right around +1 sec. 
For my personal use and being on the road a lot, I feel this will be a great watch. Couldnt ask for any more out of the movement, finish or bracelet.


----------



## twintop




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

My Steinhart OVM V2


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

OVM 1.0 on a Toxic N8O


----------



## jhkaplan




----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## mikkolopez

Aviation









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Triton on yesterday... need to take a pic.


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage..









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

switched to the NavB Vintage Ti47


----------



## Tricky73

Ocean one Ti.


----------



## twintop




----------



## carlosaedo

My trusty ocean one!









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

NavB Vintage Ti47 Bmuster because it's FliegerFriday


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## too solid

This one came today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *_


----------



## twintop




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop

My 5 year old beat up OVR. Might get a new bezel insert, just not sure, every scratch gives it some character IMHO. What do you guys think.


----------



## dlee525

twintop said:


> My 5 year old beat up OVR. Might get a new bezel insert, just not sure, every scratch gives it some character IMHO. What do you guys think.
> 
> View attachment 12024354


Leave the bezel. Especially on a "vintage" looking watch, gives it the character you mentioned

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LindenCharter

OOV on a Connery Nato for me!


----------



## Tony A.H

TRITON


----------



## fishinglearn

Got this for my graduation Saturday. Beautiful watch, met and exceeded my expectations.


----------



## heyheyuw

Summer has finally arrived in the PNW.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## castlk




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## DrRoffel

My new Ocean One with Zuludiver Nato strap 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

NavB Vintage Ti47 B-Muster on vintage fliegerstrap from diaboliqstraps


----------



## OooWatchMe

I judged pulled the trigger on a Military 42 DLC w/ the Valjoux. My first Steinhart. Definitely a polarizing choice, but I am absolutely in live with the incredible combo of the DLC, cathedral hands, old school lume, impressively decorated movement and sapphire caseback, and even the borderline cheesy Russian leather strap. Thoughts on my first pickup? Happy to join a group of folks who clearly understand the incredible bang for the buck these watches offer. 1/6th of the price of my SuperOcean, but I'm certain it will offer just as much satisfaction!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt




----------



## gdb1960

OooWatchMe said:


> I judged pulled the trigger on a Military 42 DLC w/ the Valjoux. My first Steinhart. Definitely a polarizing choice, but I am absolutely in live with the incredible combo of the DLC, cathedral hands, old school lume, impressively decorated movement and sapphire caseback, and even the borderline cheesy Russian leather strap. Thoughts on my first pickup? Happy to join a group of folks who clearly understand the incredible bang for the buck these watches offer. 1/6th of the price of my SuperOcean, but I'm certain it will offer just as much satisfaction!


Excellent choice! Glad you're here!

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## Lenix38




----------



## twintop




----------



## Tricky73

My trusty ti diver which will no longer be mine in 2 weeks but needs must and I've a MM300 itch that needs scratched


----------



## Tricky73

View attachment 12079898


My trusty ti diver which will no longer be mine in 2 weeks but needs must and I've a MM300 itch that needs scratched


----------



## JacksonExports

O1VM V2


----------



## Ron1n

NAV B-UHR 44mm


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

LGE.....


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Ocean 1. 
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i74/exinnix/Mobile Uploads/2017-06/20170611_100819.jpg


----------



## 191145

Ocean 1
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i74/exinnix/Mobile Uploads/2017-06/20170611_100819.jpg


----------



## imranbecks

Just bought for myself the Steinhart GMT Pepsi today.. My first GMT watch. Looks really sharp and striking... Really happy with it!


----------



## glengoyne17

Black Sea. On Bonetto rubber.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

hey James. it's been a while since you've posted some Beauties.
looks great. lovely combo :-!. i'm liking the Notches Straps more & more on Fliegers..



Riker said:


> LGE.....


----------



## imranbecks

I just had to...


----------



## edchys

Marine regulateur on bonetto rubber as well. The deployment clasp fits the rubber well.


----------



## dlee525

Monday morning coffee time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenix38

Just an Ocean 1 at the office.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt




----------



## DateJustAGuy

Which one is the watch BTW?! Just kidding, awesome watch!


----------



## DateJustAGuy

gdb1960 said:


> I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads.
> 
> Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.
> 
> View attachment 10403122


I really like the ocean one models. What is the average price on WUS for these?
BTW you bracelet looks as good as your watch


----------



## heyheyuw

I just keep going back to the bracelet. It just feels great.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## gdb1960

glengoyne17 said:


> Black Sea. On Bonetto rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not a model I'm familiar with. Can you tell me a little more about it?


----------



## gdb1960

Thanks! I appreciate it! You can pick them up for anywhere between $400 and $550 depending on which version you get. Here's my Debaufre Ocean 1 on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## glengoyne17

gdb1960 said:


> That's not a model I'm familiar with. Can you tell me a little more about it?


Sure. Limited model for a Russian forum. GMT, domed crystal, ceramic bezel with lume and delivered with two different case backs.

Designed by the Russian forum, made by Steinhart. Love what they worked out 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

glengoyne17 said:


> Sure. Limited model for a Russian forum. GMT, domed crystal, ceramic bezel with lume and delivered with two different case backs.
> 
> Designed by the Russian forum, made by Steinhart. Love what they worked out
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a stunner for sure!! Good snag!


----------



## Tricky73

Cooking up my post workout turkey mince stir fry


----------



## Watchfreek

gdb1960 said:


> Here's my Debaufre Ocean 1 on the OEM bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12116698


I'd just noticed this bracelet does not have the huge gap between the first middle link and the solid endlink, and squared edge in the middle link of the Steinhart bracelets - looks much cleaner. Does it have SELs or hollow ones?


----------



## gdb1960

Watchfreek said:


> I'd just noticed this bracelet does not have the huge gap between the first middle link and the solid endlink, and squared edge in the middle link of the Steinhart bracelets - looks much cleaner. Does it have SELs or hollow ones?


They are solid, and let me say they are also quite tight. It's for that reason I don't change out of the bracelet too often. You'll also notice that the minute hand is much slimmer than the ones that are currently being used on the Ocean Ones. I'm not certain if they only did that for the American market, but it's one of the things I really like about the watch.


----------



## Watchfreek

Awesome! I wonder why they don't continue to use that design. My only gripe with Steinhart bracelets is that hideous gap. Oh yeah, didn't notice the different minute hand till you mentioned it. Another thing is the bezel insert has a "10" marking normally found on the O1V red and the "Comex" O1V (now also O1 Bronze), but not the O1black.


----------



## Riker

Thanks Mate.... I am a big fan of the notched/tapered straps for Nav's. In the office today I have Titan with the original notch/taper strap.



Tony A.H said:


> hey James. it's been a while since you've posted some Beauties.
> looks great. lovely combo :


----------



## castlk




----------



## arislan

OOV gmt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## lemondus

Bronze for today.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter

Wearing my New Ti500 just receive today!!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt




----------



## lvt

O1 gmt









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka




----------



## Riker

It's Friday......:-!


----------



## bbasch

ovm on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

OVM 2(.5?) on the original bracelet.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Lord99

STEINHART should make it available, that's a stunning design!


gdb1960 said:


> That's a stunner for sure!! Good snag!


----------



## gdb1960

strapfreak said:


> View attachment 12123962


Nice strap!!!

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## twintop




----------



## sefrcoko

DateJustAGuy said:


> I really like the ocean one models. What is the average price on WUS for these?
> BTW you bracelet looks as good as your watch


From what I've seen it's usually not too far from retail price charged by Steinhart, depending on the age and condition of the watch of course. Check the sales threads and watchrecon.


----------



## sector445

O1V









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JellyForSale

Ocean One GMT 'Coke'


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Just got my Ocean 1 Black a week ago  I just started delving into automatic watches and a friend told me to get a Steinhart (he has a Rolex Submariner that looks the same as my Steinhart but 2 mm smaller...and costs a little more)  I just joined the forum and will hopefully be adding some more Steinharts to the collection!!! I will try to take an interesting picture at some point and figure out how to upload it. Ceramic bezel looks sweet on the Ocean 1. I have already knocked it against my car and hit it with my racquet this morning  but the Steinhart still looks brand new!!! This was my first real watch, and if it survives my lifestyle, I will get some more (I am a racquetaholic with tennis racquets...I fear for my bank account...I already picked up a Casio G shock 44mm that I thought looked cool. Let's hope I can show some restraint....I am a master of the bay and have some paypal money)  I worry I am going to end up on a first name basis with the owner of Steinhart. The same friend gave me an awesome Mickey Mouse watch and that is what started me on my horological craze. It has been 3 months and I have 3 watches...I might need some help. But at least I think I will be among friends here


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Swapped out the Milanese bracelet I had been using for a Filson leather strap from Shinola (totally worth the price they ask for it).










Also, f*** I'm impulsive. Had the O1V for a week and a half and just snagged an OVM 1.0 on eBay since I'd been eyeing them but couldn't fall in love with the 2.0 face. I guess this counts as an early birthday present, or at least that's what I'm telling myself...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan




----------



## twintop




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

New to me early edition GMT Ocean 1, A LOT better feel on your wrist than newer Steiny's....IMO....


----------



## castlk




----------



## dlee525

This. Because my brand new Helson Shark Diver's clasp is defective...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Tony A.H

Titan Nav-B

no i'm not drinking Beer this morning.. picture was taken yesterday early evening;-) .


----------



## hidden by leaves

New to me Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## heyheyuw

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Wore the O1V into work today, but currently wearing my brand new (to me) Gen 1 OVM that arrived this afternoon. Incredibly happy with it. I think the black face really suits the design of the watch well; pictures don't do it justice at all, somehow.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Haven't worn this one in a while









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189

Pilot 44


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

This one of course.


----------



## twintop




----------



## ProjectQuattro

OVM1 at the Yankees game:










Pardon the sunscreen smudge, it's a hot one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

😊


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

sector445 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


Really, anytime you're ready to part with that one please just drop me a line!

Rocking this one today!


----------



## arislan

Fresh off the boat...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Just received my OT500 ETA yesterday!

Very impressed with it. waiting anxiestly for some straps to arrive also for it


----------



## sector445

Vintage...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## gdb1960

Speaking of vintage...


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather for Today
*_


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## gdb1960

My favorite Steiny


----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage Red MkI


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## xherion

Brand new marine chronometer....


----------



## arislan

Military 42 on my 6.3 in wrist...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Got inspired by all these new batman GMT threads to put my OT500 on today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

OVM


----------



## dlee525

Fleiger









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

OT500


----------



## peatnick

Dual time 4th of July









Soprod A10










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## castlk




----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## wkw

My first Steiny










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

OVR today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Marine Bronzo.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

On the Steinie rubber today....


----------



## sector445

Vintage...









Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

https://vault.myvzw.com/webcs/app/share/invite/AKz


----------



## Watchfreek

While some of you poor souls are STILL eagerly awaiting the "new" extra-tapered bracelet, I'm putting mine away ?.......

Just kidding ?, I just feel like a bit more of a vintage vibe so back on leather the vintage inspired pieces go..


----------



## Tony A.H

wkw said:


> My first Steiny


Congratulations.. great start. 
enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Tony A.H

Big D
i was expecting to see your other half (GMT) posing in the picture. 
you know how it goes: *his and hers* !?.;-)



Watchfreek said:


> On the Steinie rubber today....


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> Big D
> i was expecting to see your other half (GMT) posing in the picture.
> you know how it goes: *his and hers* !?.;-)


Check the time on the watch dude...it's even got a 24hr dial, and different colors for day and night, if you can't read the time, lol 😊


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Check the time on the watch dude...it's even got a 24hr dial, and different colors for day and night, if you can't read the time, lol 


ahhh. gotcha.


----------



## wkw

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations.. great start.
> enjoy it in good health.


Thanks. I really like it. Now Ocean Vintage Military is smiling to me.... ; )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPwatch

My OVM 1 for Friday









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

fliegerfriday with the Nav B-Uhr Vintage ti47 B-Muster


----------



## Relo60

Just so happens wearing my GMT today.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I hate photobucket...


----------



## Watchfreek

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Lol, I finally figured out how to post a picture  I am happy to report that I am actually wearing the watches....I don't just keep them sitting on Breitling catalogs


Sorry you need to update your photo bucket account lol.

Or try uploading them directly to WUS. If you're on PC, it's in the advance posting function.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

It wasn't meant to be  Just imagine someone very happily wearing a Steinhart Titanium and Ocean 1 Black


----------



## lvt

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It wasn't meant to be  Just imagine someone very happily wearing a Steinhart Titanium and Ocean 1 Black


Please excuse if my imagination isn't correct...









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It wasn't meant to be  Just imagine someone very happily wearing a Steinhart Titanium and Ocean 1 Black


We'll just have to assume it never happened, without photos.....

Forget hosting the photos, just upload them on WUS already


----------



## lvt

I've heard that Photobucket has wiped 1 billion photos out of the web because the owners don't pay for it.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

lvt said:


> I've heard that Photobucket has wiped 1 billion photos out of the web because the owners don't pay for it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's like the nuclear holocaust hit all the forums - no photos and upgrade notifications everywhere!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

It's a good way to force people's hand. I will probably end up upgrading it. It has allowed me to post hundreds of pics for the last 3 years...I kind of owe them a couple bucks 
I think the file I am trying to directly upload is too big or something. I keep trying and it doesn't upload the pic  

Back to Steinhart, I am loving the titanium bracelet!! It weighs nothing!! I am thinking of getting one for my Ocean 1 Black (I can deal with the color difference) but before I do that, I just ordered a couple ColaReb leather straps. I figured out how to size a bracelet Thursday....next week I will conquer removing spring bars!!!! I am going to be unstoppable!!! 

I have decided that two watches looks idiotic  So I am alternating between the Ocean 1 Black and the Titanium 500. It's a O1B kind of day today! I hope to update this post with pics....


----------



## Watchfreek

Reduce the size of your pics John. You don't need them in such high resolution here.


----------



## lvt

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Back to Steinhart, I am loving the titanium bracelet!! It weighs nothing!! I am thinking of getting one for my Ocean 1 Black (I can deal with the color difference) but before I do that, I just ordered a couple ColaReb leather straps. I figured out how to size a bracelet Thursday....next week I will conquer removing spring bars!!!! I am going to be unstoppable!!!


I already had this idea, but I didn't pull the trigger on the Ti bracelet because they said there will be one in SS.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Currently staring at the beauty of my new arrival. Steinhart's disproportionally long lugs isn't a myth. But heck I love the watch, I'm keeping it.


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Haven't used this combo for more than a year.......n still lovin' it...


----------



## michaeliany

First evening with the OVR
Gotta go strap shopping soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erreeffe

My new beauty...
Ciaooo, R


----------



## twintop

Some bling this sunday with the Aviation Dual Time


----------



## sticky

When I strapped this on I was like "should I have ordered the new Steiny Batman instead of the Squale????"


----------



## michaeliany

Early morning pool time with the kids, before the temp rises too high for comfort.

Last weekend, there were some pretty friendly bikini ladies here that offered up some s'mores. Hope they come again bc I haven't eaten breakfast yet

Happy Sunday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

OVM1.0


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dhodgins

Just arrived.


----------



## trf2271

Love this bezel!


----------



## Dalen

Here something a little different


----------



## northernlight

northernlight


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Loving the Titanium 500!!!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I just happened to notice this thing at a family members house...It looks pretty interesting....although I am not wearing it...and it's not Steinhart. I still decided to include it!!!! It just reminded me of the back of the Titanium 500


----------



## Watchfreek

Rubber B(lue) 😊


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## RL1924

Gmt with a ceramic bezel!









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## lvt

Lume shot









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight

northernlight


----------



## bigclive2011

These Oceon ones are addictive!!















no more!!


----------



## househalfman

Sorry for the crappy "sitting in LA traffic" picture.


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## michaeliany

Pic from last night but still wearing the OVR today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Changed up the nato for a OEM Steinhart leather.


----------



## sticky

Blue Premium hits the spot.


----------



## heyheyuw

michaeliany said:


> Pic from last night but still wearing the OVR today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's supposed to be a watch in that pic. 

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## sector445

Ocean 1 Vintage day..









Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

OVM on NDC strap. Like the military look.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## skipwilliams

OV GMT on bracelet today for me. I'm constantly surprised that this is a 42mm watch, especially on a bracelet. This and my OVM both wear exactly the same (duh!).

Super comfortable on my 6.6" wrist, unlike most 42mm divers, most of which have been sold.

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GreatLakesWatch

OVM1.0 with my coffee


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Brekel said:


> OVM on NDC strap. Like the military look.
> 
> Life's What You Make It


I love that NDC and have been wanting to get one since I saw them on YouTube. That may be my "retail therapy" purchase of the day.


----------



## twintop

NavB47 to counter all those Ocean's here


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## twintop

Kicking off the week with the Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Blacktocomm

In honor of Alton Brown's talking watches I wore a dive watch while cooking today.


----------



## edchys




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## castlk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Taking a stroll in the park!!!! 







Steinhart's in the park


----------



## twintop




----------



## lvt

michaeliany said:


> Pic from last night but still wearing the OVR today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The autofocus function of your camera is broken 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany

OVR at Angel Stadium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

It's not broken, it's focusing where it's supposed to be.

Must be a new generation smart camera! not only face can be detected.....



lvt said:


> The autofocus function of your camera is broken
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

xherion said:


> It's not broken, it's focusing where it's supposed to be.
> 
> Must be a new generation smart camera! not only face can be detected.....


Now I know why they start making smartphones with dual-lens camera, it must have some practical purpose 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

O1TP









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12359757


Is that the green or light brown? Might be obvious to others but I'm green color blind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

My only Steinhart. But I'm eyeing the Bronze one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinva

new toy


----------



## jhkaplan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## michaeliany

It's not krispy creme but it's hitting the spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

As soon as I saw this beauty I knew we were meant to be together.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## Sharksmile




----------



## lvt

Japanese-style food.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium to start the week.


----------



## brplatz

Threw a Borealis Strap on my OT500, really like this new look.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Marine Timer



long sleeves* in July*!.. yes. it's been chilly for 2 days, and feels like Fall already.


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> Marine Timer
> 
> long sleeves* in July*!.. yes. it's been chilly for 2 days, and feels like Fall already.


Your photos of this watch makes me want to kick myself in the head for not picking up the production model of the Marine Timer before it was discontinued...


----------



## ProjectQuattro

OVM 1.0... this has pretty much become my every day watch. The O1V might be sold relatively soon, after the Europe trip that I bought it for; it never gets worn since I picked this one up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaeliany

Finally got it off its bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## xernanyo

On an olive Zulu strap

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Your photos of this watch makes me want to kick myself in the head for not picking up the production model of the Marine Timer before it was discontinued...


oh! News to me. had no idea the Marine timer is discontinued.
you may wanna contact some Distributors that might have some overstocked pieces.


----------



## twintop




----------



## noregrets

My favorite Steini...MO Blue on a MEVA ammo.


----------



## Lord99

Hi guys, here is my new Steiny. I'm really happy to have chosen this one. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## twintop

Congrats Lord99.....great choice.....the best vintage inspired diver Steinhart has to offer IMHO.
Mine's on it's way back from Steinhart....hope to receive it by monday. It's weird, I have 10 watches but I really missed my O1V.


----------



## twintop

noregrets said:


> My favorite Steini...MO Blue on a MEVA ammo.
> 
> View attachment 12382839


Great combo noregrets.....I think there's a Marine Officer Chrono in my future...;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

noregrets said:


> My favorite Steini...MO Blue on a MEVA ammo.


Beautiful Blue dial.. looks great against Brown Strap.
Good taste my friend :-!.


----------



## noregrets

Thanks gents, you are too kind.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

noregrets said:


> Thanks gents, you are too kind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You didn't get rid of it in the end?


----------



## noregrets

Watchfreek said:


> You didn't get rid of it in the end?


Despite my best efforts, it kept coming back to me.

I even had a buyer return it, which has never happened to me before.

I decided to take all this as a sign that I am supposed to keep this watch in my collection, and indeed I now have a newfound love for it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Haha yes, definitely a sign. Its worth keeping Bill.


----------



## twintop

fliegerfriday so on goes the NavB Vintage Ti47 B-Muster


----------



## noregrets

Watchfreek said:


> Haha yes, definitely a sign. Its worth keeping Bill.


Well in fairness I had decided to sell off all my watches but one, to reach the holy grail of becoming a one-watch guy.

But now momentum has reversed and I am back up to eight pieces with more likely coming soon.

Watch collecting is like a black hole, from which physics dictates it is impossible to escape. But in a good way. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Gee, I'm disappointed. For a while I thought you'd were disciplined enough to follow through lol. Great to hear you're back in the game. I hear the original owner is missing it, he said so on FB.......


----------



## noregrets

Haha, yes I've received many emails asking me to sell it back to him. But I'm having a hard time agreeing as it almost feels like destiny for it to stay in my watchbox now...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Gee, I'm disappointed. For a while I thought you'd were disciplined enough to follow through lol. Great to hear you're back in the game. I hear the original owner is missing it, he said so on FB.......


:-d

ummmm ??!!

never mind..


----------



## Tony A.H

noregrets said:


> Well in fairness I had decided to sell off all my watches but one, to reach the holy grail of becoming a one-watch guy.


i find it impossible for a watch addict to have just ONE watch.!

BTW. sorry for being Nosey and rude.
may i know which watch is your Grail that you are willing to part with all your collection for ??!.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## xernanyo

My jogging watch

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> i find it impossible for a watch addict to have just ONE watch.!
> 
> BTW. sorry for being Nosey and rude.
> may i know which watch is your Grail that you are willing to part with all your collection for ??!.


I may be wrong but I think he meant accomplishing one watch only is the grail?


----------



## noregrets

Watchfreek said:


> I may be wrong but I think he meant accomplishing one watch only is the grail?


Indeed, Dave you have it right.

To me, for a while, achieving the ownership of only one watch was my "grail."

Of course, that was not achieved (although I did sell off ~80% of my collection). Now I'm on the upswing again, and enjoying the smaller collection more than I did a much larger one.

Tony, I'm happy to share the watch in question over PM (spoiler, it's not a Steini  so don't want to do it here).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Let me guess...its name starts with an "H"?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

ahhh got ya Bill.
if you can do one Grail ?, then more power to you.;-)


----------



## sector445

Comex...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany

Grabbing some breakfast burritos for the fam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## rhj

xernanyo said:


> My jogging watch
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


so you're sweating so much that you need a diver 50atm for jogging?  
just kidding


----------



## xernanyo

rhj said:


> so you're sweating so much that you need a diver 50atm for jogging?
> just kidding


   

Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## andyk8




----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## castlk




----------



## xernanyo

O1TP









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## kinglee

My first Steinhart. Waiting on the Ocean One Bronze Green to arrive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lord99

As always, so beautiful!


twintop said:


> View attachment 12397185


----------



## Rolo

Just got it back from my watchmaker after swapping to sword hands. Over the moon with the result. looks 100% better in my opinion (Yes I do happen to like the cyclops)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop




----------



## MrDagon007

Rolo said:


> Just got it back from my watchmaker after swapping to sword hands. Over the moon with the result. looks 100% better in my opinion (Yes I do happen to like the cyclops)


It is indeed nice looking and interesting. Enjoy it.


----------



## dlee525

Fleiger Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Went jogging...










Now off to lunch...

Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## xherion

Marine Chronometer...


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## michaeliany

Pieology pizza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

How is this for a Saturday after chores and before a cold beer watch...?


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Ive been in a 39mm mood lately...


----------



## Terry Steiner

My daily drive is this Ocean One Blue Premium. One of my two Steinharts.


----------



## 5imon L

Got this today


----------



## hopscottch

Love the vintage red on this strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sorry. Here it is again not so fuzzy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Only seemed appropriate to wear the Ocean Vintage Military on the ocean...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Steinhart Debaufre Nav B 44mm 
ETA Unitas 6497-1 with a custom crown.


----------



## Relo60

Good early morning members.


----------



## yankeexpress

ProjectQuattro said:


> Only seemed appropriate to wear the Ocean Vintage Military on the ocean...


Good idea, but Long Island Sound isn't exactly "the ocean"


----------



## Teppka

Steinhart Dual Time


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ProjectQuattro

yankeexpress said:


> Good idea, but Long Island Sound isn't exactly "the ocean"


Hey it's part of an ocean, kind of. Lol. The idea was to go for drinks on a boat anyway, so it served that purpose perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Aviation dual time premium


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## peatnick

Blue Monday dual time









Soprod A10









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## hopscottch

Second day in a row with a Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

I liked the black ceramic Ocean One and put it on the Steinhart Ocean one rubber strap then I purchased the green Ocean One. I really like the way the green pops in the sun. Having one on a bracelet and one on the rubber strap makes them look completely different, they will fit into my rotation well. 
I kept the green one for just close to the return day to make sure there were no issues. Steinhart rocks when it comes to regulating their timepieces They both run about 1 to 2 seconds fast a day well within COSC.


----------



## Tony A.H

this for a few days


----------



## twintop




----------



## Houls




----------



## Rale




----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Day 3 with a Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dlee525

OT500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taileon




----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Studying...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Steinhart Ocean one new strap. Link not working.


----------



## kinglee

Had it a week and it is my favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I had this on for Shark Week and forgot to post it...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wiggzero9

Titanium on a black nato


----------



## hopscottch

Khaki leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Triton DLC On Canvas


----------



## twintop




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Lord99

My O1V


----------



## 191145

? Cannot delete


----------



## Eodtech

Just picking some backyard tomatoes for an amazing salad before dinner and after some local wine tasting. Life can be tough somedays... :roll:


----------



## lvt

Eodtech said:


> Just picking some backyard tomatoes for an amazing salad before dinner and after some local wine tasting. Life can be tough somedays... :roll:


A Batman to pick the tomatoes, it's overkill 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

Trying to delete post. Can someone send me a PM teaching me how to delete a post? Cannot do it in tapatalk or on a chrome browser.
Thanks


----------



## 191145

Ocean 1 on new Steinhart rubber strap.


----------



## Eodtech

lvt said:


> A Batman to pick the tomatoes, it's overkill


Hahahahaha.... But they are some seriously good tomatoes though :-d


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

The stitching on the steering wheel matches the watch nearly perfectly. Its almost like they designed it that way


----------



## lvt

Sweet moment with my O1 GMT.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145

lvt said:


> I've heard that Photobucket has wiped 1 billion photos out of the web because the owners don't pay for it.
> 
> $400.00 is a lot of cash a year for photobucket IMO to post on third party sites.


----------



## lvt

191145 said:


> $400.00 is a lot of cash a year for photobucket IMO to post on third party sites.


Maybe they also took the interest rates from the past 10 years into account, just like a bank.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

OVM with bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

O1V...










Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## xernanyo

O1TP on blue nato strap


----------



## 191145

Nav B 44m.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Ovm 2 on vintage strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Old Blue by the Pool...


----------



## sector445

Old Vintage...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Changed onto a NATO







anyone know what the 6 o'clock subdial does? Might be for recording longer times but I've never run the chrono for more than 5 minutes so no idea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

My Ocean One Red MK1 with an Maratac ACU band. I like how the band color picks up the green of the lume even in the sunlight...


----------



## xernanyo

O1TP









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## xherion

Changed the strap on marine chronometer to navy blue


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## hopscottch

Ovm 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarendon21

My first Steinhart was delivered today. I am extremely impressed.


----------



## cwehr1

I really like the combo. Is the ocean one lettering more of a red tint?


----------



## xernanyo

O1TP on camo nato strap from watchgecko









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## Tony A.H

Military.. missed this rascal.


----------



## 191145

My second Ocean One. I have one with ceramic in black and this one with the green bezel. I had it on the Steinhart rubber strap and switched back to the bracelet. IMO it is a lot of watch for the money


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaeliany

Fremont Troll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## McHale

Which Steinhart? Oh, only my favorite (and only):


----------



## castlk




----------



## SolarCycles1963

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12447799


Looks fantastic on that NATO.


----------



## twintop




----------



## xherion

Aviation dual time premium


----------



## Tony A.H

freakish sculpture but i like it.
unfortunately it gets vandalized every once in a while by some nasty haters that paint spray it and try to destroy it.



michaeliany said:


> Fremont Troll
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Trying on a few new straps...


----------



## taileon

OVM on a vintage leather strap today


----------



## wadee

taileon said:


> OVM on a vintage leather strap today


Is this strap from Steinhart website?

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## taileon

wadee said:


> Is this strap from Steinhart website?
> 
> Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


Yes!


----------



## wadee

taileon said:


> Yes!


Thanks. It looks great 

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13

Ocean One Black PVD. Still loving this watch 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

wadee, nice combo!


----------



## 191145

New addition









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

Still my favorite watch I own..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## texastom

TI GMT


----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Eodtech

Im in a little bit of a Green mood today and its not even St. Paddy's day. I think might wear them both and maybe even have a Guinness :-x


----------



## hopscottch

Have to say. I own both and I think I like the 2.0 dial better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Triton On canvas


----------



## hopscottch

Better shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Sunday with my one and only Steiny









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RustyBin5

Suns out on Pan Am Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Brought the OVM1 back to its home country for the last few days. Waiting to fly out of Nuremberg airport:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Comex day...









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

In honor of Rusty's new acquisition, its Pan Am Sunday in California too...


----------



## br1ce

Forty-four on leather









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I think I may go old school all this week starting with this one... :-d


----------



## Lord99

Not at all Eodtech, this is an amazing looking one!


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Lord, I am glad you like it. Here is an other old one that I hope you like too...


----------



## dlee525

New OVR1









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

My Handmade Pilot Strap for Steinhart watch .


----------



## RaphH

Teo Lian Hee said:


> My Handmade Pilot Strap for Steinhart watch .


Nice work. And the patina is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Snapdaddy12

I don't own any but I have my eye on an Ocean Titanium 500! Any comments/thoughts on that watch? SOPROD vs ETA?


----------



## twintop




----------



## SunD3v1L

OVM on a Bond nato


----------



## SolarCycles1963

Ocean 1 on a NATO today. 😎


----------



## gdb1960

Yesterday...









Today...


----------



## Eodtech

As promised, Old School Week continues. Some of you long time Steinhart fans might recognize this Old Timer. And jdb1960, love the old Debaufre O1Black. Nice touch..!!!!


----------



## SunD3v1L

gdb1960 said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 12468145


Awesome pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

SunD3v1L said:


> Awesome pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, but really it's the watch WAY more than my photography! 

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## SunD3v1L

gdb1960 said:


> Thank you, but really it's the watch WAY more than my photography!
> 
> Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


Haha, I have the OG Steinhart OVM as well. Awesome watch.

Steinharts in general are just great.


----------



## Punto

Right now... this beauty!


----------



## Eodtech

My Thursday Old Timer for you guys. Hope you like it as much as I do...


----------



## fristil

Marine









Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5000 via Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## teejay

OVR 3.0


----------



## SunD3v1L

Sold my Pilot in order to snag some photography gear



RIP. At least another member on here snagged it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My Friday O1 Blue. The original Steinhart Smurf... Why this watch today you might ask? Because I get "Blue" having to go in to work today... See what I did there? :roll: :-d :-x


----------



## gdb1960

Eodtech said:


> My Friday O1 Blue. The original Steinhart Smurf... Why this watch today you might ask? Because I get "Blue" having to go in to work today... See what I did there? :roll: :-d :-x


I love the old logo on that one!!

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop

OVR MkI


----------



## Eodtech

Absolutely one of my favorite Old Timers. I definitely don't wear it often enough. 

And seeing as how tomorrow is the last day for Old Timers week, anyone want to hazard a guess as to what the finale watch will be. Ill give you a hint, it was the "Steinhart" that started it all, at least for me...


----------



## Clarendon21

My new Ocean One Black on an OEM leather strap just delivered by Steinhart. Was intrigued to see how it'd look on leather. At the moment I feel I prefer SS but I'll persevere for a while.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

SunD3v1L said:


> Sold my Pilot in order to snag some photography gear
> 
> 
> 
> RIP. At least another member on here snagged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as you; no longer a Steinhart owner as of yesterday. Great watches, if a bit large for me, and great memories wearing the OVM in Germany. Depending on how the 39mm models look I may be back in the family before too long, though.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunD3v1L

ProjectQuattro said:


> I'm in the same boat as you; no longer a Steinhart owner as of yesterday. Great watches, if a bit large for me, and great memories wearing the OVM in Germany. Depending on how the 39mm models look I may be back in the family before too long, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have my OVM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

SunD3v1L said:


> I still have my OVM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch, I'll miss it, but after wearing it for a week straight I kept feeling like it was too big for my wrist. Flipping two made the incoming purchase less painful, so, farewell to the OVM1.










Edit: this picture makes my wrist look larger than normal because it was resting on the arm of the chair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davep93

My latest acquisition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UKBRO




----------



## ihsansmrks

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## SolarCycles1963

SunD3v1L said:


> I still have my OVM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on the leather strap.


----------



## lvt

Pepsi









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## teejay

OVR 3.0 again

View attachment 12477859


----------



## teejay

OVR 3.0 again


----------



## Houls

In a thunderstorm


----------



## Eodtech

The last installment of Old Timers week, finally :roll: This was one of my very first Steinhart's. If my memory serves, I got this around 2006 or 2007 and it has been one of my absolute favorites all along. Its an original Ocean 1 in 39mm and in my humble opinion it is nearly perfect in every regard. I just had it serviced and running about 3 seconds fast. Pretty amazing for its age, it's an amazing time keeper. Love it..!!!

Thanks for indulging me with Old timers week. It was really fun for me to post the pic's of some of my favorite watches. I hope you enjoyed seeing them as much as I enjoyed sharing them...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## joeytjchen

A good day!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunD3v1L

UKBRO said:


> View attachment 12477217


Looking good man!


----------



## LakeTravis

Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium


----------



## Lord99

Thank you Eodtech, it was a great pleasure to see your pictures. I really appreciate it, some of your watches were new to me and are lovely. Thanks again for sharing.


Eodtech said:


> The last installment of Old Timers week, finally :roll: This was one of my very first Steinhart's. If my memory serves, I got this around 2006 or 2007 and it has been one of my absolute favorites all along. Its an original Ocean 1 in 39mm and in my humble opinion it is nearly perfect in every regard. I just had it serviced and running about 3 seconds fast. Pretty amazing for its age, it's an amazing time keeper. Love it..!!!
> 
> Thanks for indulging me with Old timers week. It was really fun for me to post the pic's of some of my favorite watches. I hope you enjoyed seeing them as much as I enjoyed sharing them...


----------



## fristil

Still the marine, i Love it









Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5000 via Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Lord99 said:


> Thank you Eodtech, it was a great pleasure to see your pictures. I really appreciate it, some of your watches were new to me and are lovely. Thanks again for sharing.


You are most welcome Lord. I am glad you liked them and hopefully you saw some new ones that will inspire your Steinhart collection to grow even bigger..!!

Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium 47 B-Muster


----------



## esell1

My ocean one ceramic.


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

Mid day change up


----------



## esell1

esell1 said:


> Mid day change up


Now with a photo


----------



## cwehr1

The OVM looks great!


----------



## cwehr1

Perfect mid-day switch!


----------



## Tony A.H

that Watch /Strap combo looks so so good :-! b-).



DMCBanshee said:


> Triton On canvas


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tony A.H said:


> that Watch /Strap combo looks so so good :-! b-).


Thanks my friend! I love the PVD and green canvas combo too 

Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## sector445

.

Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cormorant11

My slightly battered, well loved, everyday wear pepsi GMT on jubilee!


----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## UKBRO

My old Ocean 1 MK.1 200m.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

No more Steinharts currently in the collection, but I'm wearing the replacement...










I admit I'm keeping an eye on the new 39mm models, though. I expect I'll be back in the Steinhart family before too long... just give me a black 39mm, ideally OVM, with no cyclops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

Cormorant11 said:


> My slightly battered, well loved, everyday wear pepsi GMT on jubilee!


Where did you find a jubilee bracelet that fit? Looks good.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Murdoc370

Ocean One Vintage Red NEW mk3 on Steinhart Vintage Leather Strap.


----------



## Eodtech

My new Kiga #2. Pretty amazing watch in person. The pic's of it I have seen didn't do it justice...


----------



## UKBRO

Wearing Mr. Green


----------



## twintop




----------



## joeytjchen

Domey goodness!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## esell1

A little GMT action



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

2.0



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Glitter Sunday...


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC




----------



## twintop




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop




----------



## jespersb

Killer combo - is that the new OVR and what strap is it?



Murdoc370 said:


> View attachment 12490387
> 
> 
> Ocean One Vintage Red NEW mk3 on Steinhart Vintage Leather Strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fel2718

snagged an old vintage red. My favorite Steinhart watch I've owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

Ocean 44 DLC Ceramic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

With temp non matching band.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

New LE Ocean Vintage GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

OVM DLC on A tan NATO...


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop

Too many Ocean's on here - time to bring out a flieger ;-)


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean Vintage GMT for me today. Just got a Steinhart rubber strap this week. Was bit of a pain to install since it requires the SEL and a middle link from the bracelet, but it wasn't hard. I'm not 100% sold on how it extends the lug-to-lug appearance, but it is super comfortable. I did have to put some electrical tape on the underside of the deployment buckle, as it was irritating.

Skip



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Fleiger on a plane









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## mikkolopez

My only Steinhart.









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ducatiross

My recently acquired Ocean 1 Green. No picture I'm afraid.

(Really pleased with the accuracy of it - only loses about 2 seconds a day. Just tried to regulate my Ocean GMT to the same level as it was gaining about 13 seconds a day. Am keeping an eye on it, but seems to have got down to about -3 seconds a day now).


----------



## twintop




----------



## davep93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

COMEX on an overcast California Monday. I can't get enough of this design. Love it..!!


----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fristil

Same today  just Love it









Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5000 via Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## teejay

My new Ocean One 39 Green


----------



## castlk




----------



## mikkolopez

PWC Aviation









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce

44 with the Bonetto Cinturini 324 strap









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Titan


----------



## skipwilliams

Military 42 Auto today on a Gekota strap along with a morning Latte.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

My GMT right before it goes back to Steinhart for service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davep93

A little lum shot for all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker

Titan.....


----------



## lvt

esell1 said:


> My GMT right before it goes back to Steinhart for service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened to her ?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Pepsi









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

lvt said:


> What happened to her ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


She probably had a rough ride over from Germany.
The hour hand is slightly off and the GMT set skips every so often. Steinhart was very prompt in taking care of me. Just need to get it off my wrist so I can send it back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## carfanatic991

Ocean 39


----------



## kevinlucci

Wearing my first Steinhart today and loving it! Checks all the boxes for me: titanium, screw lug bars, 300m resistant, and 3 bezels to change out the look..what's not to like!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Brand new Ocean 39 black ceramic today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Vintage GMT









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

O44 DLC Ceramic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fray92

Steinhart Nav B Chrono II Black DLC


----------



## wannabeWIS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eodtech

Love the Titanium 500GMT. Its a great looking watch, one of my favorites...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## esell1

Today is bronze day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ALPHA 56

This one, i like the green insert.


----------



## fristil

New strap









Skickat från min ONEPLUS A5000 via Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Gonna give this old dog a run today. I am pretty sure she can take anything I can throw at her


----------



## Green Highlander

.


----------



## UKBRO

Soprod blue
View attachment 12534611


----------



## mascherani

I keep coming here over and over again just to get a little Steinhart smell... (I'm gathering forces to bring a OVM and a O1B)... so, thank you mates, for all these wonderful shots.


----------



## twintop




----------



## sector445

Gmt..










Sent from my HTC One X9 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

Today is Ocean One ceramic day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56

No Comment, no watch, Günther Steinhart himself

View attachment 12536517


On the road to Günni
View attachment 12536523


View attachment 12536523


View attachment 12536527


Okay okay, the Ocean One.

View attachment 12536533


All the best Andi


----------



## ALPHA 56

I don`t no what happened, here are the pictures.

































All the best Andi


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop




----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1




----------



## Eodtech

OOVC White on a distressed Steinhart Leather Band...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lord99

Interesting combo Eodtech!


Eodtech said:


> OOVC White on a distressed Steinhart Leather Band...


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Lord99 - 

I have been searching for a leather strap for my OOVC's for a while and I came up with this combo and another similar one for the Black dial version. I like them both a lot and it makes the watch a bit lighter too. I think I keep them on leather for a while...



Bob.


----------



## twintop

I've been enjoying this one lately - I just love the gilt handset combined with the polished case.


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrael

Dressy~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Old Watch, New NATO. I think its a great combo...


----------



## br1ce

The Forty-four gets its bracelet back









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

My military auto on cordura









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## matador02

Wearing my Steinhart Ocean One Ceramic.


----------



## Tony A.H

gonna go Vintage all week.
Love this Watch.





have a good week eneryone.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jgrink

Ocean One GMT


----------



## Eodtech

My OOV Legacy on a great new strap. Ive been in a NATO mood lately. Especially when they look this good together, why wouldn't everyone be in a NATO mood...


----------



## twintop

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## esell1

Restored Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 for Today

*















_


----------



## Tony A.H

Great combo :-!.. love the strap.



arislan said:


> My military auto on cordura


----------



## ihsansmrks

Steinhart triton bronze 10. anniversary edition. 55/111










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sector445

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My OOV Legacy. Such a clean look on this NATO. One of my Fav's for sure...


----------



## Fatvette

Today it's the OV Red


----------



## lvt

My Steinhart is currently tested for power reserve (it has been running 38 hours but the test limit is raised to 42 hours).

So my VSA Officer is back on my wrist.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## esell1

Sunday morning ceramic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eZakalwe

Ocean Titanium


----------



## Tony A.H

Triton Anniversary


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## esell1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## j3T_




----------



## asrael

Wearing this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls




----------



## esell1

GMT on a Mr. Bento run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My Old Blue O1 at work...


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ocean vintage gmt 2.0









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Beloved ocean one black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rbiggs

gdb1960 said:


> I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads.
> 
> Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.
> 
> View attachment 10403122


NICE. Love the extra arm candy you have as well. Complements each other nicely *Save**Save*​


----------



## allez54

Cannot decide wich for now
Lightweight T500 or an "rare oldtimer"...










39mm GMT


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## borchard929

Just bought my very first Steinhart, the Racetimer. Love the look and feel. Big watch, but because of the Titanium it doesn't feel that big









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Great choice with the your first Steinhart..!! You are definitely making a big splash in the Steinhart gene pool with that one... :-d


----------



## Dom DeLek




----------



## montres




----------



## Eodtech

Love that one montres..!!!


----------



## Eodtech

Im straying a bit outside of my comfort zone with this one. But I don't think I can go wrong...


----------



## asrael

We can all live with some funkiness I guess ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

Bronze


----------



## nanotech9

Salamander of course... finally showing a bit of natural patina...


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Leather

*







_


----------



## taileon

Ocean One Maxi LE


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trf2271




----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

GMT2 on a cool Gray NATO...


----------



## esell1

Dom DeLek said:


> View attachment 12581961


Now that's some patina.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991




----------



## esell1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

So Eodtech, you do not only have oldies Steinharts  Nice one...


Eodtech said:


> GMT2 on a cool Gray NATO...


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Lord99 - Not every Steinhart I have is old, I have a few new ones too  :roll:


----------



## allez54

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> On a NATO with brushed steel that matches the Titanium. An ETA movement and I haven't adjusted the time since Dec 6th and its gained 31 seconds up until today being worn every day.


Kinda cool military look. Thinking about if I like the Ti gmt version more than this one but on a dark nato strap like this I think this is flawless

EDIT. just saw I quoted an older post. Tapatalk beginner, sorry


----------



## trf2271




----------



## sector445

.


----------



## kinglee

My Bronze Ocean One in Sepia.


----------



## watchtoomuch

Just got this 2 days ago....


----------



## RotorBoater

OVR MKIII. I'm considering getting the OVM on the Steinhart mesh. I keep telling myself I don't need it but... I need it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *
















_


----------



## rickpal14

GMT2 Hong Kong LE that I just received this morning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

O39

View attachment 12610131


View attachment 12610135


----------



## Tony A.H

47mm of Premium.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## anrex

View attachment 12613763


----------



## Eodtech

Its gonna be a COMEX weekend I have a feeling... :-d


----------



## Eodtech

Sorry, double post for some reason...


----------



## sector445

GMT Day...


----------



## dlee525

OVR Mk III today. Thinking about buying the steinhart marine officer gray...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

For work this morning (left wrist):










Now that I'm home (right wrist):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ba6VO2rFB5z/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *
















_


----------



## anrex

I had this on yesterday, but we're this today...


----------



## anrex

Forgot, here is the lume from a couple of days ago...


----------



## bigclive2011

Bronze today


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

OVM


----------



## Eodtech

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## Eodtech

My Halloween GMT...


----------



## JoeRN

Ocean One Vintage on Leather.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart Triton On Canvas


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Original Ocean 1 Blue in 39mm. Amazing color and very comfortable to wear...


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Original Ocean 1 Green in 39mm...


----------



## RotorBoater

The Steinhart mesh bracelet came in today. Big fan of the ratcheting clasp.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lvt

RotorBoater said:


> The Steinhart mesh bracelet came in today. Big fan of the ratcheting clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the 22/18mm bracelet is not comfortable enough for you?


----------



## RotorBoater

lvt said:


> So the 22/18mm bracelet is not comfortable enough for you?


No, the 22/18mm is great! It's the reason I got the OVR instead of the OVM. I ordered the mesh because I'll be getting an OVM soon for my birthday and I wanted to make sure I like the way the mesh fit/felt before I put it on my OVM. I'd like to have one on an oyster and one on mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

RotorBoater said:


> No, the 22/18mm is great! It's the reason I got the OVR instead of the OVM. I ordered the mesh because I'll be getting an OVM soon for my birthday and I wanted to make sure I like the way the mesh fit/felt before I put it on my OVM. I'd like to have one on an oyster and one on mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, you cleared my doubt about the new bracelet's usability.


----------



## iwantone

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12636899


Same watch that I have on right now also


----------



## JoeC




----------



## castlk




----------



## ghia94

My wife's Ocean One 39, very well-made !


----------



## lvt

Pepsi in an orange farm


----------



## scififan

Ocean One Bronze


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Peteagus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Marine Nero


----------



## RustyBin5

gunter on a new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbeg1

Just Arrived Ocean One 39!


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kulprit

Put both of these on today with the intention of swapping them off leather and onto their bracelets. The Omega pins got the better of me, however.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Kulprit

Not sure what I'll add to the right wrist once I get home, but for work:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

How about my Original 39mm Ocean 1 Green on a cold California Day...?? I know what you are going to say, its cold for here... :roll:


----------



## RotorBoater

Still in love with the OVR but just pre ordered an OVM! They should be back in stock by the end of this week or start of next. Really looking forward to I️t.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

T500 again today. Waiting for the docket to start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Kulprit said:


> T500 again today. Waiting for the docket to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prosecutor or defense?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

valuewatchguy said:


> Prosecutor or defense?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Prosecutor. Started out in defense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 
*















_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

It continues to be a Steinhart week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Bezel change..love this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Nice shot of the Apollon!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Eodtech

Its always a Steinhart or Debaufre week for me...


----------



## gkblues

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Kulprit

And yet again...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

Titan Anniversary


free image hosting


----------



## RotorBoater

Interviewing candidates today with the OVR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

RotorBoater said:


> Interviewing candidates today with the OVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That piece photographs extremely well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Casual office-day usually means paperwork and files. Lots and lots of files. New Seiko Solar Tuna (is that a thing? Has anyone nicknamed these yet?) arrives tonight, so this will likely be the last day of Steinhart week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-vintage-military-new.html

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## T3C

It's been a while since I worn this. Vintage GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Tony A.H said:


> Titan Anniversary
> 
> 
> free image hosting


Magical Tony. So beautiful.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## rickpal14

New custom strap today. I like how it looks!!!


----------



## kevinlucci

Next is the chronograph version!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

asrar.merchant said:


> Magical Tony. So beautiful.


Thank Asrar.. she's one of the Finest.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Not really fair since this is my only steinhart at the moment!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

42mm GMT Black. Its just such a clean look don't you think..? Love it..!!


----------



## iwantone

Looking great on that MN strap, T3C!


----------



## T3C

iwantone said:


> Looking great on that MN strap, T3C!


Thanks. Easily the most comfortable strap with its infinite adjustments and elasticity


----------



## castlk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RotorBoater

OVM MKIII & OVR MKIII










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM MKIII


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Mk III









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Toms in the oven, happy thanksgiving !









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## RightYouAreKen

MKIII for Thanksgiving.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Mk II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter

Beautiful watch... This might be my favourite Steiny!









Competes for my heart with the Apollon Chronograph:


----------



## RustyBin5

39mm coke gmt for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Family time, red wine, billiards, and my MKIII. Happy and healthy, living the dream










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718

Still my unquestioned favorite Steinhart of all time. Vintage red version 1, discontinued...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## zimv20ca

asrar.merchant said:


>


wow, i really like it on that strap. great looking watch.


----------



## Eodtech

Turkey soup made with left overs and a Pepsi...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## dlee525

Steinhart OVR Mk III "black dial" paired up with Crown and Buckle gray leather nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RotorBoater

Threw the OVM on a Strapcode horween for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

OVR mk 1 on a frosty morning here. Soon be Xmas so threw a bit of holly in for fun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 for Today

*















_


----------



## piumach

Today is for my latest entry, a beautiful Ocean One Vintage GMT New with brown vintage leather band from Colareb 









Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## zimv20ca

banged up my wrist playing football last weekend. glad i've got a NATO strap.


----------



## dlee525

Dropping off the kids









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

The MAXI LE Vintage Military

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C

@Rhorya Really love the warm fuzzy feeling it invokes.

Great wristshot!


----------



## xernanyo

Ocean Titanium


----------



## bigclive2011

o|

Would have been a photo!!


----------



## Tony A.H

Grigio


----------



## zimv20ca

OVM on new strap

edit: odd, on some browsers i see this image, on others i don't. apparently i suck at the internet.


----------



## Houls




----------



## dlee525

OVM Mk III









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemingway99

Just arrived. First Steinhart. Loving it!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## dlee525

strapfreak said:


>


Love the strap

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

new Kid on the block: Nav B 44 ST1 !!


----------



## nimbushopper

DSC_2094 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## sector445

.









Poslano sa mog WAS-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

Sun day today!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

OOV on an Orange NATO...


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Eodtech

Dual Time...


----------



## pzjgr

This one...


----------



## pzjgr

Ooops, double tap...


----------



## delco714

Fookus said:


> new Kid on the block: Nav B 44 ST1 !!
> 
> View attachment 12700607
> 
> 
> View attachment 12700609
> 
> 
> View attachment 12700611


That is SHARP

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 for Today*








_


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zimv20ca

castlk said:


> _*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 for Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


looks sharp on that strap!


----------



## kinglee

Bronze for the last couple of days.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

39-Ocean yesterday










OVM Mk2 today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thekush

Just arrived-Ocean One Vintage Chrono White (with black cordura strap)


----------



## Eodtech

Black Sea...


----------



## mtb2104

39...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Kubricksmind

Maxi OVM LE


----------



## mtb2104

Love the size


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Ti 44 A-Muster


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Kubricksmind

Looks great on your wrist, I wonder if it would look the same on my 6 3/4 wrists... 


mtb2104 said:


> 39...


----------



## mtb2104

Kubricksmind said:


> Looks great on your wrist, I wonder if it would look the same on my 6 3/4 wrists...


Thank you.
Mine is abt the same... 6.75 to 7ish... so it will look awesome on you too! 

Yesterday










Today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MJS88

Look what came in the mail today. Loving it so far! After seeing all the 39mm pics I was worried about the size but now I'm glad I went with the 42.


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## Eodtech

My "naturally faded" Pepsi. This was my first GMT and I literally never took it off for a several years. It was in salt water, pool water and sun for a long time. I recently had the chance to reunite with this watch and I am very happy it all came together. Hope you enjoy looking at the pics..


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## zimv20ca

my wife made fun of me for taking a photo at dinner.

OVM Mk2


----------



## David SquaGly

Newly arrived Ocean Vintage GMT. Jeepers what a beautiful watch. Everything about it screams quality... Put a Martu strap on it (I hate bracelets) and I think this will stay on the wrist a while!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Palmettoman

39mm OVM


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan 44 A-Muster


----------



## househalfman

I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## mtb2104

39


----------



## Heiner




----------



## MrDagon007

On Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## twintop

Man this new Star Wars movie is incredibly good - for everyone who has an interest in Star Wars this is a must see movie - The best ever IMHO. Decided to wear my Nav B-Uhr 47 handaufzug to fight off all those First Order Tie fighters


----------



## lvt

Pepsi


----------



## evancamp13

Ocean 1 Black DLC. Tried out the leather NATO today, and I'm really digging it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## yankeexpress

OBM


----------



## Heiner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Stainless Mach1 today and the Black Mach1 tomorrow. Sometimes life gives you difficult choices to make... :-x


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rickpal14

Hong Kong LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean One 39mm

Running at 3 sec/ day fast for the past two days.

Love it.

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lvt

2893


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

The Marinetimer is just in... have always loved it... and have waited a long long long time for it..










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## esell1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## Pjerome

So many different straps that will make this Pepsi different all the time...


----------



## a to the k

Added an OVMIII a few weeks ago. The watch is very well made, accuraciy +1s/d. Love it on leather and therefore like the lug shape...


----------



## lvt

Pjerome said:


> So many different straps that will make this Pepsi different all the time...


Please add a Tricolor Zulu


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39 today


----------



## gregg.masnick




----------



## Pgg365247

gregg.masnick said:


> View attachment 12759961


Wow... is this the watch you just had Steinhart work on? It looks practically new! Great looking watch.


----------



## mybaby02




----------



## mybaby02




----------



## mybaby02

?


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Eodtech

I wore the COMEX today... b-)


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pjerome

I just cannot get into wearing Nato and Zulu straps. I don't know why. I have at least 25 and some are leather but they just don't do it for me. They are comfortable, waterproof and look good but not my taste.


----------



## ducatiross

Here's my Ocean GMT Coke (which I have on right now) on a new leather strap, next to it's Ocean 1 Green 42mm on its new 22/18 strap (and lovin' it !).


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Eodtech

OVM Mk1 on a distressed leather band. I think it's an amazing combo... b-)


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pgg365247

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12766435


Very good looking timepiece you've got there bigclive2011.


----------



## househalfman

My OVM39 looks great on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## Anthony

MK3 dressed up for occasion (admirality gray nato), happy new year!


----------



## Lord99

Really nice watch! looks great  Happy new year too!


Anthony said:


> MK3 dressed up for occasion (admirality gray nato), happy new year!


----------



## Kulprit

Rang in the new year with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris58




----------



## ALPHA 56




----------



## househalfman

Starting the year with the OVM39 still on the ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## shahtirthak

Nav B-Uhr Bronze 47mm on Bronze Shiznit from ToxicNATO


----------



## mybaby02




----------



## mybaby02




----------



## Eodtech

Took the Mach1 SS out for a drive in the M3 on a chilly night... :-x


----------



## twintop

Got some great news today, I no longer need a cast around my right wrist, wore this for 3 months so this feels very liberating







&#55358;&#56617;
I'm still wearing the Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan 44 A-Muster, but now it's on a Steinhart flieger strap I got for new year from my godson







&#55357;&#56911;
Hope everyone is having as good a start to the new year as I have


----------



## twintop

Got some great news today, I no longer need a cast around my right wrist, wore this for 3 months so this feels very liberating








I'm still wearing the Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titan 44 A-Muster, but now it's on a Steinhart flieger strap I got for new year from my godson







?
Hope everyone is having as good a start to the new year as I have









View attachment 12773721


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## a to the k

Today I wear the OVMIII on black leather:


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

GMT2 Hong Kong LE on my just received WatchGecko strap. Strap is fantastic quality and perfect length for my 7.5" wrist!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Wearing my OVMIII again and playing around with my smart phone cam...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster on a Steinhart Pilot Espresso Old Vintage strap, the perfect combo IMHO.


----------



## dlee525

Evening switch for working at home









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

OOVC PN in California Wine Country...


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient CFT00005M Racing Semi-Skeleton


----------



## househalfman

Back to my OVM39 on a ToxicNato Shiznit today...


----------



## dlee525

Mk III









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mybaby02




----------



## mybaby02




----------



## Eodtech

Just caught the dual MOP dials in the sunlight... b-)


----------



## Ldiesel

O1V Maxi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## lvt

Not wearing it...


----------



## Bugster

OVM 39 with Marine Nationale


----------



## jerseydan31

Don't want to wear my ocean Black 39 while typing on the laptop keyboard......


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 for Today

*















_


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39 today


----------



## m6rk

A watch I'm loving more and more the more I wear it!


----------



## Eodtech

Just got my 39mm Pepsi back from the watchmaker for some much needed TLC...  b-)


----------



## eagle243

Mine arrived just today... LOVE IT. Very impressed so far.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MrDagon007

I received a wonderfully chic and comfy leather nato at a deep discount from the christopher ward january sale, and now I wonder if it is actually too posh to pair with this toolish watch. What do you think:


----------



## RotorBoater

MrDagon007 said:


> I received a wonderfully chic and comfy leather nato at a deep discount from the christopher ward january sale, and now I wonder if it is actually too posh to pair with this toolish watch. What do you think:


Looks good to me! And it almost matches the GMT hand. I'm sure it'll look a little more "toolish" once it breaks in and has some wear to it with time.


----------



## MrDagon007

RotorBoater said:


> Looks good to me! And it almost matches the GMT hand. I'm sure it'll look a little more "toolish" once it breaks in and has some wear to it with time.


Thanks. Another issue is that the watch sits high now, floating above the wrist. The flat lugs don't help. But very comfortable. Will reserve judgement.


----------



## househalfman

My OVM39 on a Horween Chromexcel leather strap...


----------



## RotorBoater

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks. Another issue is that the watch sits high now, floating above the wrist. The flat lugs don't help. But very comfortable. Will reserve judgement.


I ran into the same issue on my OVR but it still looked alright. I just ordered a nato for my OVM 39 I'm hoping it can pull it off a little better


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## RedRonin27

OOVM V.3. My 1st Steinhart, and I am loving it! 









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

Wearing a Ocean 2 Premium Black while looking for the next acquisition or two.


----------



## Eodtech

OOV GMT. Do you think 007 would approve..? b-)


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## blenng83

Wearing my one-day-old Ocean 39! I've put in on a two-piece nato strap from cheapestnatostraps.com and am very pleased with it.

Btw, they seem to be using a different case back now.


----------



## JohnAndrew1

New OVM 2.5 on a Gecko simple tan strap. I'm loving this combo.


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown

Definitely the OVM39 for today. Guys, I love this thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Love my French girl...


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## xernanyo

Ocean 1 Titanium 500 on a light blue leather strap


----------



## lvt

O1 gmt


----------



## xherion

Finally received my ST1 Nav-B-Uhr yesterday.

Love the anthracite subdial, the sandwich dial, and the decorated movement.


----------



## lvt

xherion said:


> View attachment 12816213


The movement is a beauty, you should wear it upside-down instead


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop

Quick pocket shot of the Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## Heiner




----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39 on a NATO cut into a single pull through strap


----------



## jerseydan31




----------



## Eodtech

Grand Prix on Canvass today. I just have to adjust the date before I wear it outside... :roll:


----------



## Tony A.H

Bronzo


----------



## Flopi81

Hi... I'm wearing Steinhart OVM New on bracelet. I have this watch for 3 days now and I can't get enough of it, I love it.


----------



## Flopi81

Flopi81 said:


> Hi... I'm wearing Steinhart OVM New on bracelet. I have this watch for 3 days now and I can't get enough of it, I love it.











Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Eodtech said:


> Grand Prix on Canvass today. I just have to adjust the date before I wear it outside... :roll:


Great combo! Love that Canvas, where is from?


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart Triton, HAGWE Guys!








​


----------



## twintop

Distressed Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Eodtech

DMCBanshee said:


> Great combo! Love that Canvas, where is from?


Isn't it amazing..? I bought it from a guy on FB named Costas Kastantona. He is a strap maker and a great guy. He has lots of different straps or he can make you a custom one if you don't see anything you like. But if you visit his page, you will see lots of things you like, guaranteed!! Fair warning though, his straps are awesome and a little addicting 

I bought a few canvass straps from him and love them all. Plus they are extremely comfortable to wear. I don't think you can go wrong with a strap from
Costas...

https://www.facebook.com/kastantona


----------



## DMCBanshee

Eodtech said:


> Isn't it amazing..? I bought it from a guy on FB named Costas Kastantona. He is a strap maker and a great guy. He has lots of different straps or he can make you a custom one if you don't see anything you like. But if you visit his page, you will see lots of things you like, guaranteed!! Fair warning though, his straps are awesome and a little addicting
> 
> I bought a few canvass straps from him and love them all. Plus they are extremely comfortable to wear. I don't think you can go wrong with a strap from
> Costas...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kastantona


Thanks for this infos my friend! Have a great weekend 

Tapawatch


----------



## Eodtech

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks for this infos my friend! Have a great weekend
> 
> Tapawatch


My pleasure and I hope you find something you like. If you do, post a pic of it please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Eodtech said:


> My pleasure and I hope you find something you like. If you do, post a pic of it please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let you know for sure.

Tapawatch


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## househalfman

I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Besbro

Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## BA1970

Wearing my Ocean One.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y

househalfman said:


> I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


I love mine as well. Will be with me for life. Not selling this ovm 39

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

OVM 39 on grey Phenomenato strap


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage Titan A-Muster


----------



## lvt

O1 gmt


----------



## myn5054

OVM









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

New week...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Got it! :-!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## n1k0




----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## eagle243

My first. Steinhart GMT Ocean One blue/red. Love it.


----------



## Besbro

RotorBoater said:


>


Great strap choice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Besbro said:


> Great strap choice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## castlk

*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 for Today*


----------



## twintop

Wednesday wristcheck


----------



## Kulprit

The week of Steinhart continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

OVM MKIII


----------



## Kulprit

*Hopefully* my last day of work this week. We'll see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

Today, my shirt matches my watch...


----------



## good2go

Yesterday, forgot.


----------



## good2go

Yesterday, forgot.
View attachment 12836827

View attachment 12836831

View attachment 12836833


----------



## a to the k

OVMIII again:


----------



## zimv20ca

OVM MkII. i was sitting near the window a moment ago...


----------



## Besbro

Ocean One Titanium 500









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper

I have to say I really enjoy my OVM. It is a very cool watch.


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## 959

OVM showed up today. First Steinhart and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## xherion

Today it's this Aviation dual time premium, changed the strap to lizard skin from MrHanz


----------



## jay27

Ocean One 39 Green today...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

jay27 said:


> Ocean One 39 Green today...
> View attachment 12839295
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a goal to go 6 months before spending any more money on watches and your pics are making it tough to keep that goal hahah


----------



## jay27

RotorBoater said:


> I have a goal to go 6 months before spending any more money on watches and your pics are making it tough to keep that goal hahah


LOL!...Hang tuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

OVM Mk2 on a lovely brown ChrWard strap. Wrist size 6-2/3










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Triton
















​


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Absolutely lovely no holes strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Military 47


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Tough to study with this distraction


----------



## n1k0




----------



## eagle243

RotorBoater said:


> Tough to study with this distraction


What is that sticker on your computer?


----------



## RotorBoater

eagle243 said:


> What is that sticker on your computer?


I ordered a strap from Worn & Wound and they threw in a few stickers with the order.


----------



## Ldiesel

OVM new. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Continuing on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My 39mm Pepsi GMT on a cold and rainy California day. Thats why I am staying inside... :roll:


----------



## dlee525

Watch and strap matches my shirt today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

my OVM II after successfully re-installing the bracelet for the first time ever.


----------



## RotorBoater

zimv20ca said:


> my OVM II after successfully re-installing the bracelet for the first time ever.
> 
> View attachment 12849825


What a struggle that can be! Once you do it a few more times it might take 20 minutes instead of 45


----------



## zimv20ca

RotorBoater said:


> What a struggle that can be! Once you do it a few more times it might take 20 minutes instead of 45


there was a good half hour where i was searching for the springbar that i launched across the dining room.


----------



## canary301




----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Like a broken record...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Same here!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JaridLyfeBrown

Awesome pieces everyone! I'm rocking my OVM39... which happens most days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

I am currently reloving my ocean 1 Titanium on its bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kulprit

When will this Steinhart streak be broken? I don't know, but the longer I wear it the more accurate it gets each day, so at this point I'm afraid to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

I agree. This is the most accurate watch I own, hovering between 1.5 and 2 SPD fast.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic




----------



## Terry Lennox

OVM 39


----------



## n1k0

OVM 39 too


----------



## Besbro

Ocean One Titanium 500









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

OVM


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

This thread is bad for my wallet and willpower - so many ocean one titanium 500's, OVM's look better and better, wasn't even considering an ocean 2 till I saw the pics

sigh....

great pics...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## myn5054

OVM with a rubber band.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

OVM 39


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown

n1k0 said:


> OVM 39


Sick sick strap choice brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

O1 gmt


----------



## househalfman

OVM39 on a Maratac rubber strap...


----------



## eagle243

Nope:








Ahhhh... much better:


----------



## myn5054

OVM with a black nato









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## anrex

View attachment 12873547


----------



## Kulprit

Photobomb by Steinhart. I was wearing both watches last night trying to keep the Steinhart wound and I forgot to take it off before leaving for work. Not wanting to answer questions all day as to why I'm wearing two watches, I've decided to let the T500 chill in my office while I work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loco

My Marine Black Anchor today.







internet pic


----------



## tanckb

View attachment 12876657


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan3612

^Looks great on that strap!


----------



## phish9287

love my 44 GMT


----------



## eagle243

phish9287 said:


> View attachment 12878375
> love my 44 GMT


Love love love this.


----------



## eagle243

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12876687


I totally dig this watch on this band. Love it!

This may well be my next Steinhart purchase.


----------



## Houls




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tycho Brahe

OVM on new (to me) signed milenese mesh w ratchet


----------



## Tony A.H

Military-47


----------



## heyheyuw

Just makin' bacon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

White Shark today... :-x


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jerseydan31

OVM 39 (#288) on Black Leather NATO Strap.......

View attachment 12892495


----------



## eagle243

You guys are making me want a second Steinhart.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## zimv20ca

was wearing my OVM when i bought some new workout shoes today.


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Tony A.H

Eodtech said:


> White Shark today... :-x


the Sapphire Bezel is so cool. spices up the watch a lot..


----------



## househalfman




----------



## TAnderson9008

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> On a NATO with brushed steel that matches the Titanium. An ETA movement and I haven't adjusted the time since Dec 6th and its gained 31 seconds up until today being worn every day.


Incredible!


----------



## househalfman

I posted this to the OVM39 thread but I love this strap so I'm posting it here too...


----------



## arislan

Finally got one of the model I've been covering for a while in the Steiny lineup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

arislan said:


> Finally got one of the model I've been covering for a while in the Steiny lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so good!! Waiting for mine to come in the mail on Saturday. Dont see the Chrono ii often but I think its a great watch.


----------



## Pete26

This one today










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

OVM new









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

a simple Pilot


----------



## n1k0




----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## Phoenix103

Just picked up a triton 1000 to add to my collection


----------



## Phoenix103

Love the strap where did you get it


----------



## Phoenix103

Love the band, where can I find it ?


----------



## Pete26

Kulprit said:


> Photobomb by Steinhart. I was wearing both watches last night trying to keep the Steinhart wound and I forgot to take it off before leaving for work. Not wanting to answer questions all day as to why I'm wearing two watches, I've decided to let the T500 chill in my office while I work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the t500 stack up against the Hamilton ?

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Pete26 said:


> How's the t500 stack up against the Hamilton ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Both excellent watches. The lume on the Steinhart is incredibly good; the Hamilton's is pretty poor. Also, the lack of AR coating on the domed-crystal of the Hamilton is baffling. It really hurts the legibility of the dials, not helped by the polished hands.

The 2892 in the Steinhart used to be my most accurate movement, but the accuracy of the H10 is unreal. My Hamilton deviates by less than a second per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Kulprit said:


> Both excellent watches. The lume on the Steinhart is incredibly good; the Hamilton's is pretty poor. Also, the lack of AR coating on the domed-crystal of the Hamilton is baffling. It really hurts the legibility of the dials, not helped by the polished hands.
> 
> The 2892 in the Steinhart used to be my most accurate movement, but the accuracy of the H10 is unreal. My Hamilton deviates by less than a second per day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that comparison.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## n1k0




----------



## evancamp13

Black PVD on the leather NATO today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## organika




----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## lvt

Pepsi


----------



## eagle243

lvt said:


> Pepsi


Still love mine like the first day I got it. I think it is a very pretty watch.


----------



## lvt

eagle243 said:


> Still love mine like the first day I got it. I think it is a very pretty watch.


Me too, I can't believe that it will be a full year this May with the Pepsi


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Akimbo

Finally arrived in the mail. Nav B Chrono ii









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

picked up in a trade, but the lug to lug length is killing me. Number 1 of 33 too ☹.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## modsupremo

This awesome wrist-worn timer is a faithful homage to the Rolex 5517 “Mil-Sub” released in the early 1970s. It is built with exacting standards and high-quality materials which I really appreciate! 
Paired with a rugged Canvas Verte strap, this drop dead gorgeous combo is a definite winner and screams "vintage military"!


----------



## Fronnzy

Big dump of snow here in Vancouver. After shoveling I went snowshoeing. New deep powder is fun.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

modsupremo said:


> This awesome wrist-worn timer is a faithful homage to the Rolex 5517 "Mil-Sub" released in the early 1970s. It is built with exacting standards and high-quality materials which I really appreciate!
> Paired with a rugged Canvas Verte strap, this drop dead gorgeous combo is a definite winner and screams "vintage military"!


Wow! What strap is that?


----------



## Tom Schneider

modsupremo said:


> This awesome wrist-worn timer is a faithful homage to the Rolex 5517 "Mil-Sub" released in the early 1970s. It is built with exacting standards and high-quality materials which I really appreciate!
> Paired with a rugged Canvas Verte strap, this drop dead gorgeous combo is a definite winner and screams "vintage military"!


Wow! What strap is that?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

This is in the mail on the way


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bheinselman




----------



## eagle243

modsupremo said:


> This awesome wrist-worn timer is a faithful homage to the Rolex 5517 "Mil-Sub" released in the early 1970s. It is built with exacting standards and high-quality materials which I really appreciate!
> Paired with a rugged Canvas Verte strap, this drop dead gorgeous combo is a definite winner and screams "vintage military"!


I absolutely love this setup -- looks awesome on this strap! I'm thinking that my next Steinhart might be one of these or the Ocean One Vintage Red.


----------



## Stereotype

Steinhart OVM Mk3


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## lvt

modsupremo said:


> This awesome wrist-worn timer is a faithful homage to the Rolex 5517 "Mil-Sub" released in the early 1970s. It is built with exacting standards and high-quality materials which I really appreciate!
> Paired with a rugged Canvas Verte strap, this drop dead gorgeous combo is a definite winner and screams "vintage military"!


Your photos are truly an art work.

I could have bought this watch, helas I need the date for work.


----------



## lvt

Pepsi


----------



## TDYRanger

My O1 GMT on an Erika's original MN strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tom Schneider

O1 GMT with a new NATO strap.


----------



## modsupremo

Tom Schneider said:


> Wow! What strap is that?


Canvas Verte by https://www.facebook.com/petergunny


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## cairoanan

2.0 on Maratac


----------



## JTO

Ocean one 39 Ceramic


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mascherani

OVM mk3.


----------



## RustyBin5

Just an old favourite today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

RustyBin5 said:


> Just an old favourite today


I'm starting to want one of these. I have a pepsi GMT, and it just doesn't look good with my orange shirt.


----------



## RustyBin5

It's one of those watches that goes with anything. Suit jeans poolside whatever. Great daily wear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## missalaire




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Tony A.H

Premium Nav-B


----------



## roman1191

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## lifeowner771

Although the quality of the bracelet that came with the watch was very good, I was not a fan of the heft. Recently put it on a cheap jubilee, modified the end links a bit, and feels like a brand new watch. I like it a lot more than before. If only the jubilee bracelet was of higher quality.


----------



## Stromboli

This one, on the wrist now but not at the time of photo.


----------



## canary301




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## mascherani

OVM 3


----------



## Eodtech

My 39mm Coke... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Same as yesterday, probably the same tomorrow:


----------



## RotorBoater

TheGanzman said:


> Same as yesterday, probably the same tomorrow:


I was just wondering this morning how my OVM would look with white indices


----------



## MakaveliSK

modsupremo said:


> This awesome wrist-worn timer is a faithful homage to the Rolex 5517 "Mil-Sub" released in the early 1970s. It is built with exacting standards and high-quality materials which I really appreciate!
> Paired with a rugged Canvas Verte strap, this drop dead gorgeous combo is a definite winner and screams "vintage military"!


Where did you get the buckle from? Well and the strap? The combo is just awesome looking!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

39mm Coke GMT...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Akimbo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12964423


Love the bronze. I have had my eye on this watch for a few weeks now. How do you like it? How long have you had it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Study buddy


----------



## bigclive2011

Akimbo said:


> Love the bronze. I have had my eye on this watch for a few weeks now. How do you like it? How long have you had it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Had it a few months and it gets better with age and Patina.

Nice quality as always with Steinhart.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## missalaire

Eodtech said:


> 39mm Coke GMT...


When did they make a 39mm GMT? I need this in my life


----------



## lvt

Pepsi


----------



## Eodtech

missalaire said:


> When did they make a 39mm GMT? I need this in my life


Hi missalaire, hahaha, I totally feel you pain and couldn't agree more, but he older versions like this one are long discontinued and difficult to find. However you may be in luck if you are looking for a 39mm GMT. I have a suspicion that Steinhart will be releasing a newer version of the GMT line in the near future. If you are patient and quick with your credit card number, you can be one of the first to grab a "new" 39mm GMT from Steinhart.

I don't have an exact release date, but I would pay attention to this site as I am sure it will show up here as soon as they hit the market. Good luck and welcome to the never ending quest for your next Steinhart... 

Bob.


----------



## mascherani

OVM 3.0 on a black smooth leather NATO. still a little stiff, but it's new.


----------



## rickpal14

Steinhart Hong Kong LE having a beer at Grand Place in Brussels!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo

Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan A-Type Central Second


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## mascherani

looking for a grey leather NATO strap like this, for my OVM.
where can i find it, without breaking my bank account?


----------



## twintop




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## castlk




----------



## modsupremo

Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan B-Type Central Second


----------



## Eodtech

OVM DLC...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## missalaire

Eodtech said:


> Hi missalaire, hahaha, I totally feel you pain and couldn't agree more, but he older versions like this one are long discontinued and difficult to find. However you may be in luck if you are looking for a 39mm GMT. I have a suspicion that Steinhart will be releasing a newer version of the GMT line in the near future. If you are patient and quick with your credit card number, you can be one of the first to grab a "new" 39mm GMT from Steinhart.
> 
> I don't have an exact release date, but I would pay attention to this site as I am sure it will show up here as soon as they hit the market. Good luck and welcome to the never ending quest for your next Steinhart...
> 
> Bob.


Hi Bob,

That ended up being rather prophetic. I'm pretty sure my wallet hates me now after ordering two more watches (Merci LMM-01 and Steinhart GMT Ocean One black 39mm) after I got the Ocean One 39 black three weeks ago lol.

Pics inc of the new Steinhart GMT when I get it 

Mel


----------



## RotorBoater

For those of you interested, Steinhart just released a 39mm Pepsi GMT and 39mm black ceramic GMT. Gnomon stocked up as well!

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...d12054910&utm_source=Email marketing software


----------



## Eodtech

missalaire said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> That ended up being rather prophetic. I'm pretty sure my wallet hates me now after ordering two more watches (Merci LMM-01 and Steinhart GMT Ocean One black 39mm) after I got the Ocean One 39 black three weeks ago lol.
> 
> Pics inc of the new Steinhart GMT when I get it
> 
> Mel


HI Mel,

I am glad you and the rest of the current Steinhart fans will finally be able to enjoy the GMT's in 39mm. I have been a Debaufre/Steinhart fan from their beginning and absolutely LOVE the 39mm GMT's and Ocean's. They were obviously discontinued and extremely difficult to find for many years, but now that they are available again, I am certain Steinhart will have spawned a new breed of contemporary 39mm GMT lovers..!! I am very glad Mr Steinhart elected to bring this great combination back to life so that we can all enjoy them again..!!

Bob.


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## Akimbo

RotorBoater said:


> For those of you interested, Steinhart just released a 39mm Pepsi GMT and 39mm black ceramic GMT. Gnomon stocked up as well!


Wow that is beautiful!! Its showing me "Available Soon". Or isit just me?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Akimbo said:


> Wow that is beautiful!! Its showing me "Available Soon". Or isit just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow. Sold out already. I'm glad I snagged one when I did. I got the email this morning at 915. Didn't see it until 115 and placed my order then.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Akimbo

skipwilliams said:


> Wow. Sold out already. I'm glad I snagged one when I did. I got the email this morning at 915. Didn't see it until 115 and placed my order then.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damn, thats quick. Didnt even hear about it till now and its already gone 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RotorBoater

Heading on a trip soon brining two of my favorites


----------



## twintop

Fliegerfriday with the Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## MikeYankee

39mm OVM - #24


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

OVR...


----------



## mikekilo725

OOV on PhenomNato Spectre


----------



## Eodtech

Happy St Patricks Day to all the WUS Steinhart fans. I thought the HULK was perfect choice for today..!!


----------



## dlee525

Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Heading home from a beerfest with my Steinhart manual wind Nav B-Uhr.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

dlee525 said:


> Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My condolences, dlee. Wear it well.


----------



## MakaveliSK

dlee525 said:


> Been wearing this since my dad was in the hospital on Tuesday, and even when he passed away Thursday. Will be wearing this until his funeral...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My condolences dlee525. I still have my grandfather's watch and it means so much to me. Always cherish it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

MakaveliSK said:


> My condolences dlee525. I still have my grandfather's watch and it means so much to me. Always cherish it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion, my father stopped wearing a watch years ago when he first got ill, but I'll try to find it. It's definitely something I'd want to keep

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Ocean One Titanium 500.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Anyone else feeling like wearing a blue on Monday..? :-x

42mm Blue/Blue "Smurf"...


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## Terry Lennox

castlk said:


> _*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I still love that gray dial. If they put it in a 39mm case I would buy it. And I already have the black OVM 39!


----------



## Vinguru

Back from the steinhart spa


----------



## Eodtech

Vinguru said:


> Back from the steinhart spa


It looks absolutely amazing Vinguru, what did you have Steinhart do to my favorite watch of all time...? 

Bob.


----------



## kinglee

I want to see Steinhart make a stainless version of this with a black or dark grey dial and a ceramic bezel!


----------



## Vinguru

Eodtech said:


> It looks absolutely amazing Vinguru, what did you have Steinhart do to my favorite watch of all time...?
> 
> Bob.


Thanks 

I had steinhart install a new bracelet and a new sapphire crystal. Now it's as good as new again.


----------



## Eodtech

Vinguru said:


> Thanks
> 
> I had steinhart install a new bracelet and a new sapphire crystal. Now it's as good as new again.


Well, they did a great job..!! Wear it often and in good health...


----------



## Eodtech

I Felt a little Red in the Face Today... :-x


----------



## mascherani

OVM 3.0, with a cinnamon brown distressed leather NATO. first days of spring sun here in Portugal.


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean 39GMT Pepsi. Just off the plane from Munich via FedEx










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## eagle243

skipwilliams said:


> Ocean 39GMT Pepsi. Just off the plane from Munich via FedEx


Congratulations -- looks great! I'm going to stick with my 42mm Pepsi GMT, but I know lots of people were really wanting that 39mm one. (I guess I just like big watches despite my small 6.5" wrist.)


----------



## TheGanzman

This pretty much hasn't left my wrist during the day since I got it a few weeks ago, though I usually change to my Tactico TC2 Expedition as my "Sauna/Hot Tub Watch", and my ZRC Grands Fonds Re-edition when I'm sleeping:


----------



## shoumama

James bond


----------



## missalaire

GMT Ocean One 39 black


----------



## RotorBoater

TheGanzman said:


> This pretty much hasn't left my wrist during the day since I got it a few weeks ago, though I usually change to my Tactico TC2 Expedition as my "Sauna/Hot Tub Watch", and my ZRC Grands Fonds Re-edition when I'm sleeping:


How did you go about changing the lume on your OVM?


----------



## TheGanzman

RotorBoater said:


> How did you go about changing the lume on your OVM?


I bought it that way - the previous owner had sent it to Jay at Motor City Watch Works - wearing it as I type this...


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

the new 39mm gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

Lots of people rocking the new 39mm Pepsi GMT - cool!

I'd really like to see one vs the larger one.


----------



## Dec1968

OVM 39









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## parsig9




----------



## khanhdnk

Old school. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

This.

Bought the same model last year while staying in Kiel, Germany for a while. >For some reason sold it off some months later (remembered now - because I couldn't find straps that worked with it). Kept thinking about it and missing it, so rebought another of the same model. Have revamped strap collection too, so now there's at least 7-9 that work perfectly with it, and cover a lot of bases.

Today, on a nice light-coffee-roast brown Martu strap (which are, by FAR, the most comfortable thick straps out there).


----------



## Ah Pek

A few macro shots of my OceanOne 39. Close to the 16610LV in quality, I reckon.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Ah Pek said:


> A few macro shots of my OceanOne 39. Close to the 16610LV in quality, I reckon.


How's your bezel action?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

Ah Pek said:


> A few macro shots of my OceanOne 39. Close to the 16610LV in quality, I reckon.


Beautiful! Nice job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean Vintage GMT on black sailcloth. Wears much smaller and easier than with the heavy bracelet

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

Any chance we can change the title of the thread to 'What Steinhart is your wife wearing right now':-(?


----------



## skipwilliams

kit7 said:


> Any chance we can change the title of the thread to 'What Steinhart is your wife wearing right now':-(?
> 
> View attachment 13004127


No. Just get her her own account.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rickpal14

Hong Kong LE GMT-2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## modsupremo

We could all agree the right strap can ultimately define the look and feel of a watch and the Ocean One Vintage Chronograph Blue has never looked better until now. 
Enter the Peter Gunny Gani Racing Double Stitch Series in Blue (dubbed "Low Rider") with it's unique design, vintage sporty appeal and impressive quality that positively compliments and brings out the beauty of this wrist-worn timer. It also comes in grey which I am sure would equally be at home with the OOVC just like it's blue sibling.


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT


----------



## mascherani

the Ocean One 42mm.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## TurboHarm

Steinhart Ocean One ceramic. Bezel has an excellent click very smooth.I wear it on a Da Luca two piece Bond Nato strap just love it! Hey rickpal14 that's one fine looking Steinhart very sweet!


----------



## Eodtech

Love, love, love this old watch. It was my very first Pepsi and it still runs like a champ..!!


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## castlk

_















_


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## mascherani

still with my new O1B 42.


----------



## Eodtech

My Beautiful Blonde French Girl..!!


----------



## mascherani

I love that frenchie! it's gorgeous!


----------



## Akimbo

Couldnt wait any longer, the bronze Ocean One just wouldnt leave my mind. The pics of it on here didnt help either. Had to grab one of my own and it just came in. Super excited. Looks way better in person then it did online on gnomonwatches. Wonderful addition to the family.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## khanhdnk

39 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethan9m

My new to me Marine 38. Love the watch, but still playing around with strap options...


----------



## RotorBoater

Desk diving with the OVM 39 today


----------



## MakaveliSK

Nav B-Uhr 47 bronze on a Gunny Vintage strap.... Man I love this watch!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kevinlucci

Apollon with a new strap and bezel swap...
Looks and feels like a brand new watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Perfect strap for my 42mm OVM, toxicnato n80 without second flap and cut so its without the fold over. Drops nicely making the flat lugs a non issue for me


----------



## gogeo

wearing w/a blue ColaReb band...unsure as to how much I like the band...


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dec1968

OVM 39
















Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## rivergod

Ocean one bronze with NATO strap









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ALP-L29 發送


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## gogeo

castlk said:


> _*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I love that band, info?


----------



## castlk

gogeo said:


> I love that band, info?


22mm brown Crazy Horse leather Strap, do a search on ebay.


----------



## 762x51

Quick and dirty, apologies for the reflections:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru

Good morning everybody


----------



## MakaveliSK

Nav b-uhr on my favorite book









Sent from my Note


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean Vintage GMT on black sailcloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## MakaveliSK

skipwilliams said:


> Ocean Vintage GMT on black sailcloth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the band! And the watch of course! Where did you get the band from? I have been looking for a sailcloth band for one of my Hamiltons.

Sent from my Note


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## dlee525

With the homage in the conference room... Buy a real Rolex whenever I make it to CFO...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slawek

Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## mascherani

O1B, 42mm


----------



## castlk




----------



## mascherani

milsub today...


----------



## Tony A.H

Azzurro


----------



## TheGanzman

Well, I "toughed it out" for ~2 weeks on a 3-ring Zulu strap; switched to one of my hollow end link tapered Oyster style bracelets today:


----------



## Eodtech

Took my OVM 39 to work today and this little watch did a bang up job..!! :-x :roll:


----------



## spclEd

Eodtech said:


> Took my OVM 39 to work today and this little watch did a bang up job..!! :-x :roll:


I see a good pun here!

I've been busy timing my laps with a new chronometer:







The plastic will not come off until it passes my incoming inspection trials, so far so good.


----------



## mascherani

vintage bond in my 42 OVM. a bit too bright for my taste, this one. I've to find a darker one.


----------



## kingcarlos

love the orange hue effect from morning sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

OVM39 on Barton quick change canvas


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Eodtech

Ive been on a Black and Tan tear for a little while now. My OVM DLC from last year, my 39mm OVM today and I almost forgot my Beautiful French Girl


----------



## mascherani

O1B, the original.


----------



## Eodtech

Here is the one that started it all for me, my Original 39mm O1B from 2007. This was my very first Steinhart and I've worn it a lot since then. I Haven't had one problem with it and more than 10 years later it still runs like a champ...


----------



## kingcarlos

interesting that most ppl's OVM showed 300m while mine is only 100m =(


----------



## mascherani

kingcarlos said:


> interesting that most ppl's OVM showed 300m while mine is only 100m =(


are you sure? 
I think the version 1 had 200m and the version 2 and 3, 300m.


----------



## kingcarlos

mascherani said:


> are you sure?
> I think the version 1 had 200m and the version 2 and 3, 300m.


Pretty sure. Mine was a gnomon LE purchased in 2016.


----------



## mascherani

kingcarlos said:


> Pretty sure. Mine was a gnomon LE purchased in 2016.


aah, ok. that must be the reason for it...


----------



## kingcarlos

mascherani said:


> aah, ok. that must be the reason for it...


Good point


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Eodtech

OOVC Black...


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Watchfreek

...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug while enjoying a stroll with our Belgian Malinois


----------



## heyheyuw

Just picked this one up... 42mm OVM New










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## Watchfreek

Ocean One Vintage GMT-2 HKLE prototype with Steinhart Jubilee..


----------



## Tom_ZG

Watchfreek said:


> Ocean One Vintage GMT-2 HKLE prototype with Steinhart Jubilee..


This one I would buy instantly if available
Mercedes hands are better than Tudor ones for me

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## lvt

Watchfreek said:


> Ocean One Vintage GMT-2 HKLE prototype with Steinhart Jubilee..


Do you like the Jubilee bracelet? Would you recommend it over the oyster bracelet (if available for other models) ?


----------



## Heiner

Got mine today - nice!!! |>


----------



## Watchfreek

lvt said:


> Do you like the Jubilee bracelet? Would you recommend it over the oyster bracelet (if available for other models) ?


I love it but it is difficult to say whether I would recommend it over the oyster as personal preference comes into it. However some initial observations and impressions:

- solid endlinks and center links. Somehow it doesn't feel as heavy or "solid" as Rolex's Super jubilee (the modern one also with SEL and SCL) - it is also a fraction (1/20th) of the price! Perhaps it is the steel used. But it feels solid enough and not too light (others may have a different opinion on this as I've also never thought the steinhart oyster bracelets I've handled were "cheap and tinny" as a few here have complained about). Unfortunately I was too excited to weigh it before I installed it.

- to my disappointment, the center links are NOT polished. HOWEVER, I'm beginning to like the more toolish look (and it does match the less blingy Steinhart case better) and it also makes it less of a Rolex wannabe.

- somehow softens the impact of the squared off (and "straight", as some call them) lugs and seems to make the watch hug the wrist a lot, lot more than the oyster and straps. As such, and quite remarkably, the watch wears a lot smaller. This can be a good or bad thing depending on preference.

- Unlike the modern Rolex Super jubilee, the first center link swivels, and is held by a screw just like on the oyster. The angle that it creates as the bracelet drops off the side of the wrist isn't as abrupt as on the oyster and the gap isn't as unsightly as on the oysters as they'd rounded the inner edge of the center linka (not a common complaint but a gripe of mine). A fixed first center link would have been nicer looking for smaller wrists (also on the oyster) but it's better executed than the oyster and helps with the wrist hugging.

- I personally think the jubilee pairs best with GMTs with a colored dial (Pepsi, coke, "blueberry") but looks good with other vintage models too. However, to my mind at least, the 6200, 6202 and 5517 homages (OOV, Legacy and OVM) belong on an oyster. I also personally prefer oyster on the non-gmt Oceans but others may differ and like the unique classic look that the jubilee offers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Ocean One Vintage GMT-2 HKLE prototype with Steinhart Jubilee..


I wonder if Steinhart will produce a Jubilee for the 39mm models? I'd be first in line for a few of those.

I would love to see this model also made in 39mm....with a Pepsi bezel. I'd get one of those immediately as well.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## twintop

Can't seem to take this one off lately


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> I wonder if Steinhart will produce a Jubilee for the 39mm models? I'd be first in line for a few of those.
> 
> I would love to see this model also made in 39mm....with a Pepsi bezel. I'd get one of those immediately as well.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Yes, I wonder. In the meantime you could treat yourself to a genuine Rolex jubilee - they fit perfectly on the 39's, as I have recently proven 

GMTs with vintage treatment sounds like a good idea actually.


----------



## Kulprit

Getting my car inspected










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheGanzman

Despite my VERY best efforts to wear something ELSE out of my fine but modest (Dive watch only) collection, I continue to wear my re-lumed OVM 1.0 on its 20mm Clockwork Synergy 3-ring Zulu. I like it SO much that I bought ANOTHER OVM 1.0 that I am going to send off to Jay at Motor City Watch Works to re-lume EXACTLY like he did this one. I'll install it on bracelet; that way I won't have to cut off my shoulderless spring bars every time I want to "dress up the look" by wearing an OVM 1.0 on bracelet:


----------



## RotorBoater

TheGanzman said:


> Despite my VERY best efforts to wear something ELSE out of my fine but modest (Dive watch only) collection, I continue to wear my re-lumed OVM 1.0 on its 20mm Clockwork Synergy 3-ring Zulu. I like it SO much that I bought ANOTHER OVM 1.0 that I am going to send off to Jay at Motor City Watch Works to re-lume EXACTLY like he did this one. I'll install it on bracelet; that way I won't have to cut off my shoulderless spring bars every time I want to "dress up the look" by wearing an OVM 1.0 on bracelet:


How much will it run you to get it re-lumed? I might look into that soon.

Would you might posting a few more pics of your re-lumed OVM? I know there somewhere on this thread but it'd take a while to find.


----------



## mascherani

Watchfreek said:


> However, to my mind at least, the 6200, 6202 and 5517 homages (OOV, Legacy and OVM) belong on an oyster.


the 5517 homage, OVM, belongs to an NATO. I can't imagine myself using it in another way... it deserves that faithful homage.

other than that, I totally agree that the oyster feats perfectly in vintage look watches.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - For those of you who are playing at home...


----------



## Kulprit

Longer spring days means more daytime drinking and more daytime lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

mascherani said:


> the 5517 homage, OVM, belongs to an NATO. I can't imagine myself using it in another way... it deserves that faithful homage.
> 
> other than that, I totally agree that the oyster feats perfectly in vintage look watches.


I agree about the milsub and am aware of it's limitions, but we were talking bracelet options and the Steiny, of course, can take a bracelet and doesn't look too shabby with one ...

For me personally, I would actually love to keep mine on a NATO or Zulu to be historically correct but it just doesn't look right (to me) with a suit. Unless of course, you have multiple OVMs like some of our friends here, then you'd have that luxury ️


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Looks like someone is enjoying a Moscow Mule...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dec1968

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Looks like someone is enjoying a Moscow Mule...


Yep!

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## BigAl80

Triton titan 100 ATM


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> Yep!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Muslims aren't allowed to have alcohol........


----------



## skipwilliams

Can't decide. Which to wear?

Military 42 on a repo Tag ebay special
OV GMT on sailcloth
OV39 on bracelet
OVM on Cristopher Ward brown

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl80

Nav-B Chrono 44


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## modsupremo

Nav. B-Chrono KIGA №2


----------



## Dec1968

Ocean One GMT 39









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## dlee525

EDIT: My bad, wrong thread today! lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

My O1BC mod on a tapered president..


----------



## Eodtech

COMEX on a gun metal gray MARATEC NATO. I don't think there is a better combo out there...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## Eodtech

Waking up with this on my wrist today. My new to me O1O... :-!


----------



## Manstrom

My new GMT 44


----------



## Eodtech

I can't wait for Shark Week...!! :-!


----------



## Daniel Hunt

My new (to me anyway) Steinhart that I just received today. Very good first impression of Steinhart... I have a feeling it won't be my last!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles




----------



## Manstrom

Again GMT


----------



## blueforest89

Something classic today.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## umarrajs

GMT:















Very different vibe compared to the Vintage dual time:


----------



## Eodtech

Kiga on Canvass...


----------



## eagle243

Sporting my Pepsi GMT today. Took my van to the shop this morning, and the owner asked "Hey, is that a Steinhart?" First time it was ever recognized.


----------



## Eodtech

Dual Time with a really soft leather NATO...


----------



## svogt91

O1V with Cincystrapworks


----------



## sticky




----------



## Eodtech

Ti500 SOPROD still going strong... :-x


----------



## BigAl80

Aviation Chronograph


----------



## BigAl80

Marine Chronograph on SS bracelet


----------



## Eodtech

My Black Sea on a sunny California morning...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jfwund

OO39 on a custom made rally strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I am going to take this old tank to work with me. I am pretty certain it can handle anything I will be throwing at it tonight...


----------



## castlk

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0

*















_


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## kit7

Different steering wheel shot.








Herr Steinhart how are my butts? Just to clarify, butts are where headlands meet the ploughed furrows btw.:-!


----------



## Manstrom

GMT 44


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Aneux

OVR new


----------



## BerlinTHF

Big chrono, big steel!









Very best regards!
BerlinTHF


----------



## edorange

OVM 39









Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Halloween in May...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Emg66

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13134837


I love that


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Sapphire Coke


----------



## castlk




----------



## montres




----------



## Eodtech

My O2 White V1...


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## arcturus

I'm about to put a Rios ammo strap on mine... just pulled it out of the box


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## Pro Diver

After many years of collecting, this is my first Steinhart. I regret I waited so long because this is a really nice watch...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Pro Diver said:


> After many years of collecting, this is my first Steinhart. I regret I waited so long because this is a really nice watch...


nice GMT! I'm looking into one of their 39mm offerings


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Pro Diver said:


> After many years of collecting, this is my first Steinhart. I regret I waited so long because this is a really nice watch...


nice GMT! I'm looking into one of their 39mm offerings


----------



## RotorBoater

Pro Diver said:


> After many years of collecting, this is my first Steinhart. I regret I waited so long because this is a really nice watch...


If they made this in the 39mm with a white dial I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## Manstrom

Got the same two weeks ago. Now back for repair as the gmt hand doesn't work correctly.
Hoping my baby will soon return to me.


----------



## Eodtech

I wore this for a few hours today...


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - I wear mine ~1-2 times/week as well, VERY carefully! I consider it virtually irreplaceable, so even that Gunter & staff did a bang-up restoration (runs at 0 seconds +/- per day), I rarely get it wet. I guess it's still my all-time favorite watch!


----------



## Eodtech

I agree Ganz, it is one of my favs too. I am super happy I found a spare and I am less panicked about being with out one, if something bad happened to my original. I feel very fortunate. But now I wear one all the time.... LOL


----------



## TheGanzman

Eodtech said:


> I agree Ganz, it is one of my favs too. I am super happy I found a spare and I am less panicked about being with out one, if something bad happened to my original. I feel very fortunate. But now I wear one all the time.... LOL


So you have TWO?!


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> So you have TWO?!


Hi Ganz, Lol, yes I have two now. I'm gonna keep one in a ZULU and the other on the SS bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Clearly we were separated at birth...


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Clearly we were separated at birth...


Hahahaha... You never know :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

Morning with coffee.. ☕










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## svogt91

Vintage love today.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheJackel2013

Hasn't left my wrist for the week.


----------



## TheJackel2013

double post


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl80

Triton Titan


----------



## Manstrom

New bad boy, got it today


----------



## KevL

On custom Bas and Lokes


----------



## Manstrom

Again Kermit


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## jmorganw

0

Ovm version 2.


----------



## Riker

The beautiful LSE...


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Manstrom

Again


----------



## Watchfreek

OOV GMT-2 HKLE prototype


----------



## Tony A.H

the Jubilee Ambassador ;-)



Watchfreek said:


> OOV GMT-2 HKLE prototype


----------



## andione1983

Ocean one blue









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

matches your Dashboard nicely.
and looks like you got an interesting strap on it.. Double stitching on one side?!. pretty cool James.



Riker said:


> The beautiful LSE...


----------



## andione1983

Eodtech said:


> My O2 White V1...


That's stunning!!!

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> the Jubilee Ambassador ;-)


Haha hardly but just so my GF doesn't insist on taking my gen Rolex jubilee (that fitted her Ocean 39 MOP perfectly), I got her some custom Rolex endlinks and a new strap . Not too shabby, in a girlie kinda way.....


----------



## eagle243

Manstrom said:


> Again


Really like this watch/strap combination.


----------



## Eodtech

I wore this yesterday for a little bit of Red, White and Blue on Memorial Day...!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheGanzman

I seem to be stuck in the same old (good) rut for going on 90 days now; it must be love!


----------



## Tony A.H

you're a good man. looks lovely b-)
beside this white strap. many other colorful straps like: Red, Orange, Blue, Pink, Line Green, Brown, Yellow......etc would make a Great combo on this watch . women can get away with these options than we can.



Watchfreek said:


> Haha hardly but just so my GF doesn't insist on taking my gen Rolex jubilee (that fitted her Ocean 39 MOP perfectly), I got her some custom Rolex endlinks and a new strap . Not too shabby, in a girlie kinda way.....


----------



## castlk




----------



## esell1

Wednesday morning o1c.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Ocean One 39 on Erica's Originals MN Strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1

Oh that new watch feel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## TheJackel2013

Switching between the twins the last couple of days. One for morning, the other for the afternoon. When my Macau Edition gets here, they'll be triplets.


----------



## Eodtech

My original Blue 39mm from 2007...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013

nice blue!


----------



## esell1

TheJackel2013 said:


> Switching between the twins the last couple of days. One for morning, the other for the afternoon. When my Macau Edition gets here, they'll be triplets.


Where did you find the bond strap and jubilee bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013

esell1 said:


> Where did you find the bond strap and jubilee bracelet?


Jubilee is from the new Steinhart GMT Pepsi. The Bond NATO is available pretty much everywhere, but I've always like cheapestnatostraps.com for price/value ratio


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## xernanyo

O1T500


----------



## Manstrom

Kermit in the morning, GMT 44 in the afternoon. 
Have put the GMT now also on a strap, more comfortable in the summer.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## rickpal14

Hong Kong LE GMT-2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Lol..... just noticed I hadn’t reset my watch since I put it on this afternoon...


----------



## rickpal14

Dbl post


----------



## Manstrom

Good morning


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## khanhdnk

The green one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

Yeah Green


----------



## Manstrom

Good, active Morning


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## art3a

First Automatic 
First Steinhart
Ocean 39!


----------



## Eodtech

My 39mm Red/Red "Hellboy". I wore it yesterday... :-x


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

It was so hot today my Ocean melted.. LOL


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## esell1

My new OoV. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Literally just out of the box from Steinhart! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My Original O1 Green. This is the one that inspired the current one.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs4pilot




----------



## Tony A.H

Triton Anniversary


----------



## Eodtech

OOV DLC. I don't think I have ever seen one on a red ZULU before. I think I like it... A lot..!! :-x


----------



## castlk




----------



## iheri




----------



## twintop




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Eodtech said:


> OOV DLC. I don't think I have ever seen one on a red ZULU before. I think I like it... A lot..!! :-x


very nice.
the black coating looks great on this watch. and of course the Red Zulu :-!.


----------



## Eodtech

Thank you Tony, its actually a pretty neat combo. I had never seen this before and I figured I would try it out and see how they looked together. Glad you like it as much as I do. I think its a good warm weather/summer configuration...


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## khanhdnk

Old friend..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl80

LSE with SS bracelet


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## mrmorfo

A brand new blue Eulit Perlon arrived today. Straight into my Steinhart Ocean GMT 39 Pepsi, and now it's the perfect summer watch!


----------



## Shizmosis

new one to the collection...


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Pjerome

A Chocolate Ceramic insert with vintage strap on an Ocean 1 GMT.. Previously a Black insert , later a Pepsi...


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## darkangelshub

Where did you find the Ocean One ceramic, without the magnifier ? "If you dont mind me asking"


----------



## darkangelshub

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 13201685
> 
> 
> View attachment 13201703
> 
> 
> View attachment 13201715


Where'd you find the Ocean One ceramic, without the cyclopes ?


----------



## darkangelshub

Eodtech said:


> My 39mm Red/Red "Hellboy". I wore it yesterday... :-x


"WOW" !! ... Beautiful.


----------



## Parkgate

darkangelshub said:


> Where did you find the Ocean One ceramic, without the magnifier ? "If you dont mind me asking"


I built it, new crystal,hands and tapered president bracelet.... see the last couple of pages on the Show your (Modded) Steinhart thread for details.


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pjerome

This is the final decision I made when I cut the strap to fit the end links and mounted the ceramic insert...I'm wearin' it for sure. Used to be an Ocean 1 Pepsi GMT . Before that, black bezel insert.


----------



## RedRonin27

Pjerome said:


> This is the final decision I made when I cut the strap to fit the end links and mounted the ceramic insert...I'm wearin' it for sure. Used to be an Ocean 1 Pepsi GMT . Before that, black bezel insert.


From where is that insert, if you may share?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

there she is !.
steel on steel. sure why not. i forgot to mention the 150 mm Aviation straps . those would look great as well (if you like it long). Congratulations.. wear it in good health.



BigAl80 said:


> LSE with SS bracelet


----------



## Anjunafan

Looking good in here. I think its time to sell my ocean bronze and ocean black :/ they're just not seeing enough wrist time. I always reach for the ocean Ti over them, which is one of my GOATs.


----------



## RotorBoater

Had an adventurous weekend in Captiva Island and my OVM never left my wrist


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## eagle243

Neat watch, Kurt. Never seen one of those before.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Eodtech

Are you ready for "White Dial Wednesday"...? One for each day of the week...:-x


----------



## castlk




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Spikedlee




----------



## RotorBoater

Spikedlee said:


>


This looks wayyyy better than I thought it would. I think the center links being brushed is what does it


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KevL




----------



## Manstrom

Green on green leather Crazy Horse NATO!


----------



## Sassi

Bond or reindeer? :think:


----------



## eagle243

Sassi said:


> Bond or reindeer? :think:


Bond all the way.


----------



## T3C

OVM 2 on Dirk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

eagle243 said:


> Bond all the way.


I couldn't agree more..!! :-x


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

mrmorfo said:


> A brand new blue Eulit Perlon arrived today. Straight into my Steinhart Ocean GMT 39 Pepsi, and now it's the perfect summer watch!
> 
> View attachment 13205175


Yes it is!!! Great job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Anjunafan




----------



## svogt91

O1V on a new Tapered bracelet.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## VeryHumerus

mrmorfo said:


> A brand new blue Eulit Perlon arrived today. Straight into my Steinhart Ocean GMT 39 Pepsi, and now it's the perfect summer watch!
> 
> View attachment 13205175


is this the one piece or two piece Eulit strap? Looking to pick one up for my GMT as well. Looks great!


----------



## BigAl80

My newest addition Nav-b Chrono DLC


----------



## bearcats7777

On Wrist Today - *Steinhart Ocean Forty-Four Ceramic*


----------



## Eodtech

They have a 39mm Ocean 1 Black with a ceramic bezel that is their answer to that request... Is that not what you are looking for..?

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-39-black.html


----------



## Eodtech

GMT2 on a Tan Zulu...


----------



## Manstrom

Vintage GMT on my beloved BMW K 1600 GT










Maybe I'll need the GMT function riding this bike


----------



## Sassi

A lovely morning.


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

Good morning


----------



## twintop




----------



## Parkgate




----------



## Eodtech

A little O1 Orange today and ***Happy Fathers Day***...!!!


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## sticky

OVM


----------



## BigAl80

Aviation Chronograph on OEM green Steinhart band that I’m loving so far


----------



## Anjunafan

BigAl80 said:


> My newest addition Nav-b Chrono DLC


Everytime i see one of these I wonder if I should have gone DLC over my regular SS.


----------



## BigAl80

Anjunafan said:


> BigAl80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My newest addition Nav-b Chrono DLC
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime i see one of these I wonder if I should have gone DLC over my regular SS.
Click to expand...

I have them both and love them both.


----------



## Sassi

A rainy day here.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sassi

Back on the bond again.


----------



## Manstrom

Greeny, for now on the bracelet


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianperry

Wanted and searched for this watch for quite a while. Everything comes to those that have patience.


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Ianperry - 

Is there something special about this particular watch that caused you to search for it? The reason I ask is because it looks like its for sale on Gnomon's web site or is yours different somehow..? Ive been thinking about getting one too...


----------



## castlk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ianperry

Eodtech said:


> Hi Ianperry -
> 
> Is there something special about this particular watch that caused you to search for it? The reason I ask is because it looks like its for sale on Gnomon's web site or is yours different somehow..? Ive been thinking about getting one too...


Hi Eodtech,

I don't believe there is anything special about the watch. It just really appealed to me. I also believe this model has been discontinued. (open to correction on this) I did not find that piece of information out until I had started to search for it. This did not help. I believe there is a newer model out now?

However, I am glad I kept going with my search as I am really happy with it. My first watch from Strinhart. I believe you will not be disappointed with it should you get one.

I must add that I checked Gnonom,s site and they did not havr any, in fact no one had one.


----------



## Manstrom

O1 Green


----------



## Watchfreek

Ianperry said:


> Hi Eodtech,
> 
> I don't believe there is anything special about the watch. It just really appealed to me. I also believe this model has been discontinued. (open to correction on this) I did not find that piece of information out until I had started to search for it. This did not help. I believe there is a newer model out now?
> 
> However, I am glad I kept going with my search as I am really happy with it. My first watch from Strinhart. I believe you will not be disappointed with it should you get one.
> 
> I must add that I checked Gnonom,s site and they did not havr any, in fact no one had one.


Your's IS the LATEST Triton 1000 model (a replacement of the model previously known as the Triton 100Atm) that was launched just last year. Not sure what keywords you used to search for it or which category of watch on the official websites you'd looked in but It has always been, and still is available at most, if not all official sources, including the Steinhart Germany and Gnomon websites (except maybe short periods when they were sold out soon after it was launched)......

So it seems your patience was somewhat wasted but great pick up in any case and enjoy the brilliant piece.


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 LGE


----------



## SunD3v1L

Sassi said:


> View attachment 13233169
> 
> 
> A rainy day here.


What flannel shirt is that? Link?

already have the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

SunD3v1L said:


> What flannel shirt is that? Link?
> 
> already have the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! I have to admit I do not remember. Our employer provides our work gear and clothes for us. I will check that for you tomorrow. :-!


----------



## Sassi

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13235631


Wow, stunning! Please, could you tell me what model is this? Is it bronze? I want one.


----------



## SunD3v1L

Sassi said:


> Hi! I have to admit I do not remember. Our employer provides our work gear and clothes for us. I will check that for you tomorrow. :-!


Including SHIRTS!? Awesome... ya a tag check or something would be great. Like the pattern on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

SunD3v1L said:


> Including SHIRTS!? Awesome... ya a tag check or something would be great. Like the pattern on that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Here is the info for you. It says that the manufacturer is Tukkuporras Inc. here in Finland. I went on their webpage but they do not list anything there. It is mentioned that they import goods to the country so the real origin could be some place else. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Eodtech

Ianperry said:


> Hi Eodtech,
> 
> I don't believe there is anything special about the watch. It just really appealed to me. I also believe this model has been discontinued. (open to correction on this) I did not find that piece of information out until I had started to search for it. This did not help. I believe there is a newer model out now?
> 
> However, I am glad I kept going with my search as I am really happy with it. My first watch from Strinhart. I believe you will not be disappointed with it should you get one.
> 
> I must add that I checked Gnonom,s site and they did not havr any, in fact no one had one.


Hi again -

Is this not your watch..?

Steinhart Watches - Triton 1000 Titanium


----------



## Manstrom

GMT 44


----------



## redzebra




----------



## SunD3v1L

Sassi said:


> Here is the info for you. It says that the manufacturer is Tukkuporras Inc. here in Finland. I went on their webpage but they do not list anything there. It is mentioned that they import goods to the country so the real origin could be some place else. I hope this helps you.


Dammit, I don't think I'll be able to get my hands on that. Will just look for a similar pattern, thanks!


----------



## piumach

Good morning!









Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

T500


----------



## khanhdnk

Nice Saturday guys! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Odisea GMT...


----------



## sticky

Premium Blue.


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 LGE


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## BigAl80

Marine Chronograph with OEM Steinhart dark blue band that I like a lot


----------



## welovewatch

Just wondering if any fans have acquired steinhart gmt 39 black ceramic? I just got one but wondering if anyone can share their thoughts as well! 

Appreciated


----------



## rs4pilot




----------



## Eodtech




----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## khanhdnk

Blue & Red 2!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon our mowing grass 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl80

Nav-b 47mm LSE, what do you think Tony A.H?


----------



## Tony A.H

BigAl80 said:


> Nav-b 47mm LSE, what do you think Tony A.H?


i think it looks pretty good, and so as the other one ;-).


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## BigAl80

Tony A.H said:


> BigAl80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nav-b 47mm LSE, what do you think Tony A.H?
> 
> 
> 
> i think it looks pretty good, and so as the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well guess the other one might be on my wrist soon.


----------



## BigAl80

Nav-b Chrono II on a vintage Havana strap


----------



## heyheyuw

Playing with my new camera. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

My OT500 never gets old, even while waiting for Othello to begin.









Doc Savage


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Scott_from_Worcester

Going to try and get some sanding on the house done before it hits the mid-90s F today.
OVM MK3 w/MK2 crystal will be inside enjoying the AC. Still can't treat it like a beater, although
it joined me while mowing the lawn the other day. Enjoy the rest of your weekend....


----------



## barutanseijin

OVM 39. This thing is 1 second ahead of atomic time since setting it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Sassi

Me and my son. His first watch. b-)


----------



## e dantes

My OVR is helping me time the corn and burgers on this hot day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## xernanyo

Desk diving today


----------



## twintop

Time to show something else than all those OceanOne's - here's the Military47


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Military 47



the back is as gorgeous as the front b-)



have a good week everyone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kevinlucci

This of course









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Spent a day at the beach yesterday, time to take out the OceanOneVintage


----------



## Eodtech

Red, White and Blue... Happy 4th of July..!!


----------



## T3C

Eodtech said:


> Red, White and Blue... Happy 4th of July..!!


I want this!!

Happy 4th of July to our American friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> Red, White and Blue... Happy 4th of July..!!


I have one of their black-face 42mm GMTs (love it), but this white face one sure is pretty.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Eodtech

T3C and eagle243, thanks guys it is a great looking watch. The Pepsi GMT is my favorite model of watch to wear and I think this Pan Am is my favorite Pepsi of them all...


----------



## sticky

Was supposed to post this yesterday but the timer went off to tell me my supper was cooked and even watches can't come between me and food.


----------



## Ldiesel

My newest acquisition: OV GMT. Been wanting the version with C3 Luke and one finally came up on the forums earlier this week. This is a quintessential weekend watch to me. Happy Thursday #steinhartfam.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter McTavish

Joined the club today...been eyeballing the OVM 2.0 for a long time and so glad I finally pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster for fliegerfriday


----------



## sticky

The Apollon chrono looks like a real beast of a watch and on my skinny wrist it is.


----------



## fish70

I haven't had a Steinhart since I sold my Ocean One Vintage last year. It was just a little too big for my wrist. Now that they are making 39mm watches...


----------



## City74

I'm doing my GMT on Haveston canvas


----------



## kevinlucci

sticky said:


> The Apollon chrono looks like a real beast of a watch and on my skinny wrist it is.
> View attachment 13285645


Love seeing that watch Sticky! Guess I'll have to pic one up for myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

The three handed version of the beast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

Ocean 1 Bronze (green) on bond nato. I personally love the look!


----------



## kevinlucci

Apollon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

O1 39 desk diving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmplogin

Picked up my second Steinhart and first GMT watch from a forum member.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Shot was taken yesterday, but still on my wrist, the Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twintop

Our Belgian Malinois, Qyra, decided to photobomb my wristshot of the Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Timeband

My Ocean One Vintage Military ver. 2.0
As soon as I get enough posts to be allowed to post pictures (however many that is :-s) I'll post a pic.


----------



## riff raff

Threw this MSCo NATO on my OOV, and I really like the look.


----------



## twintop




----------



## peatnick

Ocean One Vintage Dual Time


----------



## T3C

For the evening:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Military47 on this hot and sunny saturday


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

...and this one









Regards
Stephan


----------



## ray_man

Pepsi 39mm GMT


----------



## JohnLT13

jmplogin said:


> Picked up my second Steinhart and first GMT watch from a forum member.
> View attachment 13291461


Looks great.


----------



## Eodtech

Here is one that isn't seen very often, the JG74...


----------



## Eodtech

My Original 42mm Ocean 1 Red from 2007. Still looks pretty good and runs like a champ. I figured Red was a good color for Shark Week coming up... :-x


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> My Original 42mm O1 Red from 2007. Still looks pretty good and runs like a champ. I figured Red was a good color for Shark Week coming up... :-x


I like the red.


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Eagle, I do too. I don't wear it much, but I thought today it would get a lil time in the sun


----------



## castlk




----------



## MikeCfromLI

None but they have a whole corner in my watchbox


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## BigAl80

My newest addition, Marine Officer Grey


----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## TheJackel2013

Macau LE


----------



## riff raff

TheJackel2013 said:


> Macau LE


Yowza!


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean Vintage GMT on a great Christopher Ward shell cordovan strap with their Bader deployment










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## City74




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Eodtech

I am having an Orange Crush today... :-x


----------



## sdotlow

My new Ocean One black ceramic that arrived today


----------



## sdotlow

Edit: Can finally edit now that I'm over 20 posts. Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Eodtech

Fantastic choice and it looks great. I am sure you will absolutely love it...!!


----------



## sdotlow

Eodtech said:


> Fantastic choice and it looks great. I am sure you will absolutely love it...!!


I already do! I get what you meant about the bezel, but I like it. I'm in love lol. The tone of the black on the dial is perfectly fine for me. It's a lot darker than I thought it was going to be from everything I read.

Waiting on the Pepsi now before I pull the trigger on the blue premium.


----------



## Eodtech

The 39mm Pepsi is my all time favorite watch to wear. You will love that one too..!!


----------



## Tomgbw

Ocean vintage GMT


----------



## Eodtech

Everyone should try and go Green when they can... :-x


----------



## rickpal14

Ocean One Vintage Hong Kong LE at JR Cigar lounge in Mooresville, NC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> The 39mm Pepsi is my all time favorite watch to wear. You will love that one too..!!


I love my 42mm, and I really like the one that *sdotlow* just got... it was between that and the Pepsi GMT when I bought 7 months ago, and I decided to go with the Magnum homage.


----------



## Eodtech

eagle - 

Most of my Steinhart's are 42mm and I wear them everyday with out issue. With that being said, the Pepsi is my all time favorite watch design. The Steinhart 39mm Pepsi, it's an incredible little watch. Its a great size and the Pepsi bezel looks fantastic, it goes with any situation and will go any where you dare to take it. Ive had a Steinhart 39mm or 42mm Pepsi on my wrist more than any other watch I own. If you have a Steinhart Pepsi too, I know you will enjoy it and Thomas Magnum would be very proud.. LOL


----------



## khanhdnk

New taste... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

khanhdnk said:


> New taste...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That white 39 looks a lot better than I thought it would from the photos on the Steinhart site. I'm impressed. Beautiful.


----------



## sdotlow




----------



## sdotlow

Eodtech said:


> eagle -
> 
> Most of my Steinhart's are 42mm and I wear them everyday with out issue. With that being said, the Pepsi is my all time favorite watch design. The Steinhart 39mm Pepsi, it's an incredible little watch. Its a great size and the Pepsi bezel looks fantastic, it goes with any situation and will go any where you dare to take it. Ive had a Steinhart 39mm or 42mm Pepsi on my wrist more than any other watch I own. If you have a Steinhart Pepsi too, I know you will enjoy it and Thomas Magnum would be very proud.. LOL


I love my 42mm pepsi. Very much. This is going to be a problem lol. I want the coke, OVM, and a premium blue next....and now maybe a white 39mm....help...


----------



## Eodtech

sdotlow said:


> I love my 42mm pepsi. Very much. This is going to be a problem lol. I want the coke, OVM, and a premium blue next....and now maybe a white 39mm....help...


LOL... Oh, its gonna be a BIG BIG problem of which there is no cure that I am aware of... clearly o| :-x


----------



## khanhdnk

sdotlow said:


> I love my 42mm pepsi. Very much. This is going to be a problem lol. I want the coke, OVM, and a premium blue next....and now maybe a white 39mm....help...


Yeap. The 39 white (looks like pearl dial) or the 39 blue with 2 tones will be very good taste..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav B.Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

There is absolutely no other choice for today. Happy start to Shark Week everyone... b-)


----------



## piumach

Ocean Vintage GMT New on brown leather nato for me today 









Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon of course..one of the best Steinhart designs and in titanium with thick domed sapphire, hex screwed lug bars, AR coating and a 300m water resistance..what's not to like!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

piumach said:


> Ocean Vintage GMT New on brown leather nato for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Uhm were you walking in Rome when you took this pic?

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

OOV DLC on a caiman croc. Luv the super high bubble dome. Creates some interesting light warping. Watch looks gigantic on my small wrist but taking into account my forearms it kinda helps balance out. It's not all about the wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ti Tuesday...


----------



## sdotlow

Eodtech said:


> Ti Tuesday...


Let's see that box in the background!


----------



## kevinlucci

Black and white Tuesday with the Apollon to match the weather here for the last 4 days  and I'm on vacation...ugh!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

sdotlow said:


> Let's see that box in the background!


Lol.. You just did


----------



## Eodtech

Here are some Limited Edition and Vintage GMT's that I posted on FB earlier today... Will this help with your curiosity..? :-x


----------



## sdotlow

Odisea, Pan Am and the Black Sea.

Oh, you do have the HK LE! I've been considering that one. How do you like that one? The photos I've seen have been iffy.


----------



## Eodtech

The HKLE is a great watch..! If you can get one I would grab it, you will love it...


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> The HKLE is a great watch..! If you can get one I would grab it, you will love it...


There is still stock at the HK dealer. You don't need to pay ridiculous, speculative prices to get one.......Ooops, I might've just become another enabler ....


----------



## sdotlow

Watchfreek said:


> There is still stock at the HK dealer. You don't need to pay ridiculous, speculative prices to get one.......Ooops, I might've just become another enabler ....


Oh I've been sitting with in my cart for a couple days. Weighing options. How fast do they come from HK?


----------



## Watchfreek

sdotlow said:


> Oh I've been sitting with in my cart for a couple days. Weighing options. How fast do they come from HK?


Eh? What cart? Last I heard he hasn't got an eshop facility. You need to contact him directly via email to order. Don't tell me there are now unofficial sources selling them (probably at an inflated price)....

Where are you based? It doesnt take long at all. If you're on the west coast of the US, Bob has first hand experience.


----------



## sdotlow

PM sent. With HK conversion it's looking like $686 or so, shipped. In line with Gnomon pricing but much more expensive than what Steinhart do direct.


----------



## Watchfreek

sdotlow said:


> PM sent. With HK conversion it's looking like $686 or so, shipped. In line with Gnomon pricing but much more expensive than what Steinhart do direct.


You cannot buy direct since it's an AD exclusive. The discrepancy is to (partially) cover exchange charges and PayPal fees etc. The price we paid locally is actually less and closer to the regular GMT prices. Some people got local people to buy for them and actually ended up paying more because of the add-on charges.


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop




----------



## eagle243

sdotlow said:


> Odisea, Pan Am and the Black Sea.
> 
> Oh, you do have the HK LE! I've been considering that one. How do you like that one? The photos I've seen have been iffy.


The one I want is the Pan Am. What a beautiful GMT watch...


----------



## sdotlow

eagle243 said:


> The one I want is the Pan Am. What a beautiful GMT watch...


Agreed. I'm watching a Squale Pan Am right now but there's something about Squale that turns me off a little bit. I prefer Steinhart to them.


----------



## Eodtech

eagle243 said:


> The one I want is the Pan Am. What a beautiful GMT watch...


Hi Eagle, thank you and I totally agree. A white dialed GMT is really something special, at least to me. And the Steinhart Pan Am is at the top of that very short list. Have you seen the Aramar Pan Am which was a 25 peice LE..? Its is a really nice example. Aramar used to be an AD for Steinhart and they actually had a few collaborations together, one of those being a white dialed Explorer II GMT homage in case you didn't know. They only made 25 of those too, but they are really pretty amazing...


----------



## Eodtech

eagle243 said:


> The one I want is the Pan Am. What a beautiful GMT watch...


Hi Eagle, thank you and I totally agree -

A white dialed GMT is really pretty rare and something very special to me and the Steinhart Pan Am is at the top of that very short list. Have you seen the Aramar Pan Am which was a 25 piece LE..? Aramar used to be an AD for Steinhart and they actually had a few collaborations together, one of those being a white dialed Explorer II GMT homage. They only made 25 of those too, but they are really pretty amazing. I posted a pic of it a few days ago...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Ti500 SOPROD...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

@Eod - That initially came with a Soprod and they switched it back to an ETA?


----------



## Tom_ZG

OPB


----------



## Eodtech

sdotlow - It did. The first versions all came with SOPROD movements. A bunch of them seemed to be a lil "temperamental" and the ETA was substituted in the subsequent iteration.

So to have an original Ti500 SOPROD that is still running strong is a bit of a rarity it appears 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## sdotlow

Tom_ZG said:


> OPB


I have one of these coming soon! Snagged a used one at a solid price. Can't wait to see it on wrist.


----------



## BFC28

On a forest green horween strap.


----------



## sdotlow

Pepsi day.

Have a premium blue O1, and now an ovm mk1 on the way to me. I need help









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

At the beach  in Delaware with the Apollon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Old pic, on the wrist today. Still the doggies danglies.


----------



## Eodtech

Wore the Odisea on a nice warm night by the pool...


----------



## lvt




----------



## piumach

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Uhm were you walking in Rome when you took this pic?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


No Fabrizio, this is Bologna in the city center 

Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I am going with my O2 Black V1 on a distressed handmade strap today. Looks great and is very comfortable too...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Mk2...


----------



## danimaru

Eodtech said:


> Wore the Odisea on a nice warm night by the pool...


What is this watch I have never seen before?!


----------



## Dalll

BFC28 said:


> On a forest green horween strap.


Wow! Is it a limited edition ? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> What is this watch I have never seen before?!


The Odisea was an LE for a Spanish Watch Forum. It was released in 2010 and they only produced 210 examples (210 = 2010). It was only sold to members of Rijoles Especiales Forum (Special Watches) and since then it has become wildly popular and very difficult to track down. My belief is that the majority of the watches are in the hands of collectors and/or folks that helped design it is not being sold. It's kind of an anomaly because there have been several smaller run's and very popular LE's that I have seen for sale far more frequently than the Odisea. (The Black Sea (111), White Shark (100) and the Grand Prix (150) to name a few). Those Steinhart LE's were also sought after LE's, but with 210 examples of the Odisea, they really don't seem to come up on the secondary market very often at all.

If you do happen to find one for sale, I would jump on it and be prepared to pay a quite a handsome asking price. Some say the prices are out of line with the actual retail value of the watch. But the market demands are driving the prices way up and right now it is a sellers market. The current average asking price can be well over $1000, based on the last 2 or 3 sales I have seen world wide. Also those sales are mostly coming from other parts of the world and NOT North America, so there will also be shipping and insurance costs to consider. I don't believe there are very many examples in the US and Canada, but that is just my opinion and I can't really confirm that obviously.

All in all, it is a fantastic looking watch that has become very popular as of late and it seems you will pay a pretty high price to have the pleasure of owning one. But keep your eyes open if you really want one because you never know what will pop up...


----------



## danimaru

Bob, how do you know so much about Steinharts? Do you work in the watch industry, or you’re just an avid collector? How many do you own?


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> Bob, how do you know so much about Steinharts? Do you work in the watch industry, or you're just an avid collector? How many do you own?


I have been collecting Steinhart's for a little over 10 years even back when they were associated/called Debaufre. I am just a Steinhart collector and junkie. I have a few other watch brands to you would immediately recognize, but I just really love the older Steinhart's. I have a bunch of them and I am actually thinking about selling off a few to be honest. Im just not sure which ones I can live without.

I wish I was in the watch industry, probably a smarter career choice and little less complicated than my current day job... lol


----------



## danimaru

Bob, that’s just excellent man. Thanks for all your enthusiasm and knowledge on here. 

For what it’s worth, I tried to turn a life-long passion/hobby into a career over a decade ago, and just kind of ended up ruining both. I think it’s pretty rare that kind of thing ends up working out. 

If you ever feel like parting with that Odisea, let’s chat. I’m looking for a GMT for my day job. And that ones a real beaut!


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> Bob, that's just excellent man. Thanks for all your enthusiasm and knowledge on here.
> 
> For what it's worth, I tried to turn a life-long passion/hobby into a career over a decade ago, and just kind of ended up ruining both. I think it's pretty rare that kind of thing ends up working out.
> 
> If you ever feel like parting with that Odisea, let's chat. I'm looking for a GMT for my day job. And that ones a real beaut!


You are very welcome and thank you for saying that. I appreciate it a lot... There are many great GMT's that Steinhart and Debaufre have produced over the years. There are still a good supply of them available if you are patient and a little lucky. Its my opinion the older examples were built a bit better and the components seem to be of a little higher quality.

Although some the newer Steinhart GMT are fabulous. The Ti500 GMT is a home run in my book. So you are looking for a current example GMT, that is the one I would recommend for sure. Its an outstanding watch...! Plus it will be a little more affordable and definitely more available than my Odisea... lol


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## danimaru

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13347633


How long have you been wearing that watch to get it to patina so nicely?


----------



## Eodtech

It's really hard to beat Steinhart Blue..!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

O2 Yellow... :-!


----------



## castlk




----------



## whosam

These all look super interesting can't wait to handle one in person.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

My new premium blue. The more I look at it, the more I fall in love with it. The blue dial and bezel do match, however, light seems to make it seem off.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## danimaru

That Odisea...what a watch?! I envy all of you who are fortunate enough to own one.


----------



## clint64

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13354587


Just gorgeous. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

OVM MK1 on this crummy, rainy day.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

Pepsi day by the pool









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls




----------



## eagle243

Houls said:


>


I love that strap on that watch.


----------



## jbsutta

Loving this bad boy


----------



## sdotlow

jbsutta said:


> View attachment 13361109
> 
> Loving this bad boy


I keep going back to this batman GMT. The titanium looks great in this photo.


----------



## Tomgbw

Ocean vintage GMT








- - - Updated - - -

Ocean vintage GMT


----------



## sdotlow

Premium Blue O1 while out running errands.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta

It’s nifty depending on the light the blue changes color a tad. To me this feels like a cross between an IWC (aquatimer) and GMT. Still feels like it’s own watch not so much as an homage. Been very happy with it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Coletrain182

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Just came in yesterday and I love it! Wore it with the bracelet last night and changed to the Bond this morning. Stunning if you ask me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ebenke

Ok, here's one for all of you...I don't have a Steinhart yet, and I can't figure out which GMT Ocean One 42mm I like best. But I love the idea of a German watch on my wrist while driving a German car, so hopefully soon I can post a Steinhart Pic!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Yesterdays quick'n'dirty wristcheck


----------



## rickpal14

Loving the Ocean 44 GMT!! Have my eyes on the Pepsi version now.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ti500 and Palm Trees...


----------



## sdotlow

The hotter it gets, the more I want to wear this! This has quickly become my favorite steinhart.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

sdotlow said:


> The hotter it gets, the more I want to wear this! This has quickly become my favorite steinhart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That very well be my next Steinhart... Love the blue!


----------



## sdotlow

rickpal14 said:


> That very well be my next Steinhart... Love the blue!


Photos don't do it justice. The ghosted numbers on the bezel is kind of "meh" though, much like the black.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Eodtech

sdotlow said:


> The hotter it gets, the more I want to wear this! This has quickly become my favorite steinhart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I keep telling ya, Steinhart Blue is hard to beat..!! :-x


----------



## danimaru

twintop said:


> Yesterdays quick'n'dirty wristcheck


I think I'm in love. That one just shot to the top of the want list.


----------



## sdotlow

Eodtech said:


> I keep telling ya, Steinhart Blue is hard to beat..!! :-x


You're a bad influence 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Today something that you dont see that much


----------



## titloveyou

O1 Blue without cyclop


----------



## Spiffy

[








Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr II 44mm Automatic paired with a midnight blue NATO.


----------



## Spiffy

View attachment 13377125


Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr II 44mm paired with a midnight blue NATO.

- - - Updated - - -









Steinhart Nav. B-Uhr II 44mm paired with a midnight blue NATO.


----------



## sdotlow

Black ceramic O1.

Loving all these premium blues. I like the way the cyclops looks, but would much prefer 2.5x

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

Well I thought I had uploaded a photo but tapatalk isn't letting me upload. Grrr.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

I've owned this relumed-by-Jay-at-MCWW Steinhart OVM 1.0 for exactly 162 days now, and it's been on my wrist pretty much 24-7 for ~156 of those days - it must be love! The Cherry On The Sundae was this Erikas grey strap with luminous center stripe - it's converted THE most die-hard bracelet man into an Erikas strap man for LIFE!


----------



## rickpal14

Different day, different strap but same watch!! Had the Ocean 44 GMT for 3 days now and can't take it off!! Love the interplay between the black and silver and the size is perfect for my 7.75" wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Going with the Apollon today and pretty much every day since I got it last September. The Rolex GMT and Explorer have been sitting in a watch box since pretty much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I was wracking my brain trying to remember what movement was in the vintage Longines I wore yesterday. I didn't feel like taking the case back off, so I scoured the pictures on my phone hoping I had one of the movement. In doing so I came across many, many photos of my Steinhart from prior "WRUWs" and was reminded of how striking a watch it is, and how little I've worn it this year. So today I'm putting aside the SKX to give the Steinhart a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Rocking the OVM 2 with a MN stretchy strap. Super comfortable.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

42mm Vintage Fat Font GMT...


----------



## Tom_ZG

skipwilliams said:


> Rocking the OVM 2 with a MN stretchy strap. Super comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who makes that strap? I have one from Erica for BB mainly which is rather expensive but have not seen black ones with blue stripe

Not to be offtopic morning picture before I changed it back to rubber tropic strap


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## skipwilliams

Tom_ZG said:


> Who makes that strap? I have one from Erica for BB mainly which is rather expensive but have not seen black ones with blue stripe


It's an Erika strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Wife: what's that? Let me try.

And now she owns it.


----------



## Houls

Morning swim in my Ocean One Black


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean One 39 Black ceramic. Really like this watch, as it fits my puny wrists well.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ti500 SOPROD...


----------



## skipwilliams

Eodtech said:


> Ti500 SOPROD...


How's the reliability on the Soprod? Any issues?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Skip, I have a bunch and I haven't noticed any issues with any of them at all... So far so good. This particular one runs like a champ


----------



## pumxee

Eodtech said:


> Ti500 and Palm Trees...


This is so nice! Gorgeous piece.


----------



## wongwatch

Love my first Steinhart 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

pumxee said:


> This is so nice! Gorgeous piece.


Thanks pumxee, it has been a workhorse for me. Still looks great and hasn't missed a beat...


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Put the bracelet on for the first time, I think I like it. 

39 OVM


----------



## rickpal14

mtb2104 said:


> Put the bracelet on for the first time, I think I like it.
> 
> 39 OVM


I really like the Steinhart bracelet quality but they look so damn good on leather and NATOs!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG

Blue and salty


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

It's time to relax......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Acidstain

So many beautiful shots of the OVM. It’s making me doubt my decision to get the vintage gmt. Where’re the vintage GMTs at??


----------



## heyheyuw

Acidstain said:


> So many beautiful shots of the OVM. It's making me doubt my decision to get the vintage gmt. Where're the vintage GMTs at??


I keep thinking about getting one. I have an OVM, and an O1V. It would be a nice trio I think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Acidstain said:


> So many beautiful shots of the OVM. It's making me doubt my decision to get the vintage gmt. Where're the vintage GMTs at??


Since you asked, here are a few shots of my OOV GMT's and a very special and fairly uncommon one too. Lets see if you can spot it... :roll:


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Eodtech

OOV GMT "White Ocean"...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Eodtech said:


> Since you asked, here are a few shots of my OOV GMT's and a very special and fairly uncommon one too. Lets see if you can spot it... :roll:


That 1 of the Gnomon exclusive LE's with the acrylic crystal? Which 1 is it? 1 was limited to 199 and 1 to 99 right?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> That 1 of the Gnomon exclusive LE's with the acrylic crystal? Which 1 is it? 1 was limited to 199 and 1 to 99 right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, this one is the Gnomon LE of 200. It has high domed hesalite crystal and old radium lume. (Which look great together)

There is another Gnomon LE of 50 that looks very similar. It has same features as this watch and also includes a signed case back with Mr Steinhart's signature on it which is also very sought after and coveted by collectors. Hope that helps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Eodtech said:


> Yes, this one is the Gnomon LE of 200. It has high domed hesalite crystal and old radium lume. (Which look great together)
> 
> There is another Gnomon LE of 50 that looks very similar. It has same features as this watch and also included a signed case back with Mr Steinhart's signature on it which is also very sought after and coveted by collectors. Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember getting the email and debating. Ended up with the sapphire edition. I don't think I'm made for acrylic/hesalite sadly. Had my 1 watch with an acrylic crystal on the other day and it got scratched from a rescue dog bite lol.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Acidstain said:


> So many beautiful shots of the OVM. It's making me doubt my decision to get the vintage gmt. Where're the vintage GMTs at??


\

I have both the Ocean Vintage Military and the Ocean Vintage GMT, as you can see below with the Ocean 39. Love all three of them.

The two 42mm watches are really nice, although they're heavy for me with the older, 22/20 bracelets, so they typically stay on something else. The OVM is on an Erika's Original strap and the VGMT on a Christopher Ward cordovan. The O39, OTOH,is perfect on its 20/16 bracelet on my 6.7" wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Dynamite - Lol, if you can wear it the hesalite gives the watch an amazing look and feel. You do have to be very careful with it, but for minor scratches it is definitely easily repaired. I really enjoy wearing mine but I am also very aware that I have it on... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Eodtech said:


> Since you asked, here are a few shots of my OOV GMT's and a very special and fairly uncommon one too. Lets see if you can spot it... :roll:


Love the White GMT. Not easy to find these days. I saw one come up for sale a couple of years ago, I think it was $6-700?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

skipwilliams said:


> Love the White GMT. Not easy to find these days. I saw one come up for sale a couple of years ago, I think it was $6-700?
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Skip, I think you would be lucky to find one for that now. They are becoming very coveted and sought after, especially in great shape and with a full kit. A friend of mine sold one several months back that was pretty well worn for just over $800...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kornface13

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13354587


Looks great! What strap is this?


----------



## kornface13

I haven't been able to wear other watches since getting this one. I absolutely love the colors. Now I'm just trying to find the right band for it.


----------



## nabbasi

Houls said:


>


Houls, what strap is this? That shade of green is great with the black.


----------



## Houls

nabbasi said:


> Houls, what strap is this? That shade of green is great with the black.


It's a wristcandy watch club nato with polished hardware. Olive green I believe.


----------



## skipwilliams

Eodtech said:


> Hi Skip, I think you would be lucky to find one for that now. They are becoming very coveted and sought after, especially in great shape and with a full kit. A friend of mine sold one several months back that was pretty well worn for just over $800...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your intel is better than my memory. I wouldn't be surprised if the asking price is 1,000

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

That's probably a pretty close estimate Skip. As the old saying goes, "they ain't making any more".. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

kornface13 said:


> Looks great! What strap is this?


Blu Steel from Blu Shark Straps.


----------



## fish70




----------



## skipwilliams

Eodtech said:


> That's probably a pretty close estimate Skip. As the old saying goes, "they ain't making any more"..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They could easily make more, it would just take Herr Steinhart to say "Go"

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch

my only steinhart for now. 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

skipwilliams said:


> They could easily make more, it would just take Herr Steinhart to say "Go"
> 
> Skip


That would be nice, but that is generally NOT how things work at Steinhart. Once an LE or SE model has run its course, it wont be reproduced again. Mr Steinhart is pretty adamant about that. Besides he and his design team are busy working on lots of other ideas for "new" models that are due for release constantly and they most likely wouldn't spend the time it would require to resurrect this design. Plus, in all the years I have been around Steinhart watches, I have never see that happen.

The only exception that I am aware of where that even kind of happened was the re-release of the 39mm Pepsi GMT and the Ocean 1 Green and Black. The big difference in my opinion is that those watches were not Special or Limited Editions. They were general production watches that were phased out because of the current trend at the time towards larger case sizes, 42, 44, and 47mm etc. Also, those particular models were some of his best sellers from the early years of his company and he may be a little nostalgic about them too? Personally I feel the overall WIS resurgence in popularity toward a smaller case size (39 and 40mm) and the Steinhart specific customer demand for a 39mm GMT, played a huge role in the decision to re-release the Pepsi and Ocean 1 models. If anything, Mr Steinhart understands the current watch trends very well and he saw the desire for those watches and a need to fill that demand.

Ultimately you are right though. If the head of the company says "make it" they will. But if the history of the how this company has operated in the past is any indication of its future direction, Mr Steinhart wont be making anymore "White Ocean's" anytime soon. That watch was originally set out to be an SE and a collaboration with his AD in the Netherlands, just like a few of his more recent examples for his Polish AD, The Baltic Sea and Black Anchor. Those are two quick examples off the top of my head which meet that same criteria and I am pretty certain those models wont be reproduced ever again either.

Mr Steinhart has made, designed and produced some of the most beautiful and desirable SE and LE watches available over the years. Those designs being intentionally limited and most being numbered, along with being really amazing and coveted timepieces, have created a real passion for admirers and collectors of his work to seek out and own these fantastic limited watches. That fact is not lost on Mr Steinhart and I can't see him undermining that desire and enthusiasm to find these rare watches by duplicating and re-issuing them again.

Bob.


----------



## Sassi

OVM on Erika's original MN.


----------



## Eodtech

Racetimer Blue...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## skipwilliams

Very interesting. I've been buying Steinharts for a few years, but nowhere near many people.

In the end, white-dialed watches don't have the appeal that black dials ones do, in my experience and this re-do would probably be way down on the list. I could envision him making a white GMT39, but it wouldn't be the same as the Explorer II homage OVGMT. Given that he's already doing the GMT39 in black, it wouldn't be a big change except for the bezel.

The Spanish LE is also a nice one I wish they'd redo in some guise. The real appeal for me is the hands. I have an Oris ProPilot with similar blunt-end hands which have super readability.

Today, my Ocean Vintage GMT is on my C-Ward cordovan strap. Wonderful combination, IMO.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Skip -

I totally agree with you about the white dialed watches and their specific appeal and limited market. I personally believe that there could be another white dialed GMT possibility in the Steinhart future. They are definitely stunning and they do generate a lot of attention and buzz. But I don't think it will be like any of the previous designs of the past for the reasons I have already stated. I sincerely hope it will be a new and completely original design. Thats where the Steinhart magic really takes over... :-x



skipwilliams said:


> The Spanish LE is also a nice one I wish they'd redo in some guise. The real appeal for me is the hands. I have an Oris ProPilot with similar blunt-end hands which have super readability


Are you talking about the Odisea GMT...?


----------



## Eodtech

Beautiful Pic Heiner..!!


----------



## sdotlow

I want to wear this every day, and would if it matched everything.

By far my favorite Steinhart.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

O1Ti500


----------



## SunD3v1L

After 4ish years of ownership, I decided to toss a rubber strap on my OVM. Love it.










I highly suggest going with the ribbed for extra pleasure model as opposed to the Steinhart monstrosities. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

SunD3v1L said:


> I highly suggest going with the ribbed for extra pleasure model as opposed to the Steinhart monstrosities.


Ive actually heard that ribbed is generally for "her" pleasure, but from looking at your pic, I would have to disagree with that sentiment..!! Looks great by the way...


----------



## skipwilliams

SunD3v1L said:


> After 4ish years of ownership, I decided to toss a rubber strap on my OVM. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly suggest going with the ribbed for extra pleasure model as opposed to the Steinhart monstrosities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks nice. I have the Steinhart strap, but with it's long lug length, I have found it very hard to wear on my 6.7" wrist.

What type of strap is that?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke

I looks a lot like a Seiko diver strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunD3v1L

skipwilliams said:


> That looks nice. I have the Steinhart strap, but with it's long lug length, I have found it very hard to wear on my 6.7" wrist.
> 
> What type of strap is that?
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's why I think the ribbed style ones work so nicely. The flat / straight ones look terrible (IMO) and is why I haven't purchase one in 4 years. Same to be said (again imo) for the Steinhart ones with giant butterfly clasps and added metal pieces that connect to the case like a SS Band.

See below.



ebenke said:


> I looks a lot like a Seiko diver strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks yes, but it's not a Seiko band. It's a Zuludiver 285 from Watch Gecko.

Italian rubber. Hint of vanilla scent. Doesn't attract lint like most silicone bands.

Absolutely amazing.

I was at a local shop and almost picked up the Seiko SKX007's rubber band ("regular rubber")- then tried the Turtle's band (silicone rubber, FAR more comfortable) -- but they had fairly gaudy Seiko branded metal keepers and buckles.

I've also heard the Turtle's silicone rubber band attracts lint.

Can't say enjoy good things about this band or the excellent service from Watch Gecko (no affiliation). Received it in a few days with standard free shipping - they are UK based - I'm in Los Angels.

Included 3 heavy duty 22mm spring bars and a microfiber cloth. A+++++

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## BigAl80

Marine Chronograph


----------



## rickpal14

Reunion Tank Buster IPA in Iowa City on business. It doesn't suck!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Grand Prix.. 1 of 150


----------



## castlk




----------



## Heiner




----------



## twintop




----------



## sasilm2

Never mind the ring. It's just an inside joke









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

The Very Beautiful Kiga No2...


----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

On heavy mesh!


----------



## Eodtech

I am going to wear all 3 of these today. Is that weird..? #Orange-is-the-new-Awesome :-x


----------



## skipwilliams

Eodtech said:


> I am going to wear all 3 of these today. Is that weird..? #Orange-is-the-new-Awesome :-x


No, not as long as you don't wear all three at one time. :-o

What's that watch on the right? Haven't seen that one.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Skip - 

I promise only one at a time.. Lol The one on the right is an Ocean 2 V1 Orange (2012) and they are really really nice watches. If you couldn't tell Orange is my new favorite color this week too... Hahahaha


----------



## kinglee

This one for a couple of days.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## AirborneSFC

Ocean One 39mm on the wrist. Part of my small watch rotation (3 currently).


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## Eodtech

C40 on a Camo NATO...


----------



## Stargazer735

Gorgeous!

How do you like the bracelet?


Heiner said:


> View attachment 13409021


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

It's rather heavy, but you can easily clean the whole watch with warm water and soap - that's important for me (in summer)!


----------



## Ivanhoe34

New love started


----------



## lehrer07

Love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Seiko Zimbe before lunch, but needed to go home to receive delivery for the Crew C40...


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## skipwilliams

lehrer07 said:


> Love this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. A part of me wants mine back after I sold it.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

O1Ti500


----------



## khanhdnk

Nice piece...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

Black Sea LE...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## Heiner




----------



## danimaru

^^^ what beautiful watch is that?!!! ^^^

I thought at first it was on O1 Vintage Because of the domed crystal. But green bezel. Green text. “Automatico”. I smell a special edition. And she’s a beaut!


----------



## rickpal14

GMT2 Hong Kong LE on an Erika's Original MN strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

danimaru said:


> ^^^ what beautiful watch is that?!!! ^^^
> 
> I thought at first it was on O1 Vintage Because of the domed crystal. But green bezel. Green text. "Automatico". I smell a special edition. And she's a beaut!


https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/


----------



## Eodtech

Some different looks with the Pan Am today...


----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Original 39mm Pepsi from 2007...


----------



## redzebra




----------



## sdotlow

Black O1 for a wedding I'm at.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

Just got this beauty 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke

bojany said:


> Just got this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm waiting for mine to be delivered, how do you like it so far? How is the Jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

ebenke said:


> I'm waiting for mine to be delivered, how do you like it so far? How is the Jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far it is great. The jubilee is very comfortable and the whole package watch+band is nicely balanced so that even if the watch is not light you can barely notice it. I like it a lot and compared to the jubilee of skx007 they are the world apart.

Poslano z mojega ONEPLUS A3003 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Original 39mm Coke GMT from 2007...


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean39 Black yesterday and today.

Sooo very comfortable

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke

Received about an hour ago, purchased from fellow WIS.

I'm really impressed with it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39 "dog sitting" for a friend who lives on the water


----------



## bojany

ebenke said:


> Received about an hour ago, purchased from fellow WIS.
> 
> I'm really impressed with it so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine say hallo 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Love mine so far!


----------



## Eodtech

Staying with the Pepsi theme, here is a little more colorful option for your viewing pleasure... :-x


Happy Labor Day Weekend...!!


----------



## Tom Schneider

Bronze for the last two weeks.....


----------



## Tom Schneider

Double


----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon with the boys of Summer on this last "unofficial" day of Summer-minor league Red Sox game


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanzbrown

Fresh out of the box. Quick pic, not even removed plastic yet. 47mm, love it!


----------



## mauserfan

My new OVM


----------



## mauserfan

My new OVM

View attachment 13451109


----------



## sticky




----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## Eodtech

It was a dual GMT day... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toddster63

My new Ocean 39 Green on 6.75" wrist, 6ft2 guy with big hands. Looks good, not too small, particularly if you wore these mid sized watches previously (wore a 38mm Tag Formula 1 all during the 90's). The 16mm bracelet taper is SO comfortable! Nice to have the Sub Kermit look with the right size proportions. Wore mt Steinhart Vintage for a few years, and loved the look, but it was just too dang BIG, particularly the only slightly tapered bracelet.

WHEN AND IF Steinhart releases a 39mm OVR, I am sooo all over that!


----------



## toddster63

--Here's the wrist shot, previous post is the lume in complete dark after a 10 second charge under full spectrum fluorescent.

My new Ocean 39 Green on 6.75" wrist, 6ft2 guy with big hands. Looks good, not too small, particularly if you wore these mid sized watches previously (wore a 38mm Tag Formula 1 all during the 90's). The 16mm bracelet taper is SO comfortable! Nice to have the Sub Kermit look with the right size proportions. Wore mt Steinhart Vintage for a few years, and loved the look, but it was just too dang BIG, particularly the only slightly tapered bracelet.

WHEN AND IF Steinhart releases a 39mm OVR, I am sooo all over that!


----------



## toddster63

Lume Shot....


----------



## yipuk

First post...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Back on the bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen

My one and only Steiny!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke

My week old Ocean 1









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Hunt

Eodtech said:


> Back on the bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous Odisea! I'm jealous 

Daniel


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Daniel - 

It is one of my all time Favorite Steinhart GMT's. I love the colors on the dial and black ceramic bezel and how the hands contrast with them. It is a great looking watch and I ALWAYS get compliments on it when I wear it. Its almost a pain in the a$$, Lol... Almost... :-x


----------



## bbasch

kicking it w my OVM and black coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

This one today and probably for a few more months 









Poslano z mojega ONEPLUS A3003 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Fredcohiba




----------



## Eodtech

My New Hybrid...


----------



## sasilm2

If this one was a 39 mm it would be perfect. I still love it though









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

sasilm2 said:


> If this one was a 39 mm it would be perfect. I still love it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm really tempted to get Christopher Ward's new release that's a homage to the same watch. It looks perfect


----------



## rubenoso

Ocean 39 on a jubilee


----------



## Larsjeee

The lovely OVM 3.0


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39


----------



## Eodtech

OOV GMT on a Leather Zulu...


----------



## Cpt Canuck

In its natural habitat... my own coral reef at home









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## castlk




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!|>


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

Its Wednesday... Happy "HULK" Day


----------



## heyheyuw

OVM new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Looks like Steinhart came out with a 20mm jubilee. Not sure if you have to buy it with a watch or if you can buy separate though.

Update: €79 Euros to US buyers. It's under the "Metalstraps" tab


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Ivanhoe34

39mm, just perfect!


----------



## mauserfan




----------



## RotorBoater

Ivanhoe34 said:


> 39mm, just perfect!
> View attachment 13474843


Probably the best shot Of a Steinhart I've seen. You should send that in I'm sure it'll get some air time on the insta


----------



## Eodtech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobbgoblin

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## Cobbgoblin

Eodtech said:


>


What is this model?!? Love the blueberry bezel insert with the mercedes hands and no faux patina like on the HK GMT-2!


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Cobbgoblin - 

I blended the HKLE GMT2 with another Steinhart GMT and created this version of the "Blueberry" which I am calling the "Blackberry" just to be different... Lol

I think this his how I would have designed "my" GMT if ever given the opportunity. I think it looks great and it's quickly becoming my new favorite watch. I am honestly having a hard time taking it off and I think that is a good sign... :-x


----------



## Cobbgoblin

Well done! :-!


----------



## Tom_ZG

Using Erikas strap I had for my BBN


----------



## Ivanhoe34

RotorBoater said:


> Probably the best shot Of a Steinhart I've seen. You should send that in I'm sure it'll get some air time on the insta


oh, I appreciate your interest. I always do shots best I can, I love this watch


----------



## staffnsnake

Today I have my first and only Steinhart, being a Ocean 39. I have ordered the Ocean Vintage GMT and also one of the 20mm jubilee bracelets for the 39. Up until now, my favourite micro brand was the range from Eddie Platts at Timefactors. I have owned and flipped many Precistas but now have three left.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

Sorry for double img...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG




----------



## Cpt Canuck

LUME









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## sticky




----------



## Eodtech

My Original 2007 39mm Pepsi meets the new Steinhart jubilee... Finally...!!


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39 on the new jubilee! Definitely the most well built jubilee I've handled yet


----------



## Eodtech

I agree RB..!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## Eodtech

Simply Beautiful...!


----------



## danimaru

Bob, cmon man. Another model I didn’t even know existed?! Your collection continues to astound. What’s the story of the Mach 1?

The watch that got me into this hobby was the Speedy Pro. Some similar attributes to this one. Quite stunning. And even a proper chronograph central second!

Ugh. Stop adding watches to my list! Haha.


----------



## Eodtech

Lol danimaru - You have to remember I have been at this a bit longer than most... Lol

So the story on the Mach 1... It was designed to be a USA only release back in the early to middle 2000's. There were two designs publicly released. The one pictured in my post on the pervious page is called the "Black" version and there was a "Stainless Steel" bezel version too with the same deep black dial and matching black sub dials. (Unlike the contrasting MOP sub dials above) There was also a 3rd version as well, but I have only seen one pic of it and I believe it was a special creation for a close friend of Mr Steinhart. The movement is a modified Dubois Depraz (DD2020)/ETA 2824-2 which has 51 jewels if my memory serves and that is one heck of a movement for the money. The ones I own have been really accurate for me over the years so I have no complaint there at all. 

The Mach 1 is a big, heavy watch. The case is 42mm, 47mm with the crown and 15mm high including the sapphire crystal. If you are wearing this incredible watch on the SS bracelet you definitely know you have it on. These chronographs are rated to 30atm which is incredible for a 3 screw case like this. I have never tested mine in any real depth of water, but you can guarantee if Mr Steinhart says it will go that deep, you can bet it will..! 

They were not a Limited Edition (LE) in the current understanding of the definition, but it seems Steinhart didn't produce very many examples of either version. (Remember this was when Steinhart was just starting out as a company and they were still getting their feet under them) The "Black" version seems to be a lot more available for some reason as I have seen a few of them for sale over the years. But the "SS" version seems a bit more elusive. There is no data available to back up this following claim, but it seems like the "SS" version was produced in far fewer numbers. I base that on the fact I have only seen one other for sale in the last 6 or 7 years and there is very little information or even pic's of them. 

So, if you can find either version for sale I would highly recommend picking it up. They are fantastic watches and a great piece of Steinhart History for the few die hard collectors that are fortunate to own one or both of these chronographs. If you are on the fence about grabbing one, just remember the old saying, "they ain't making any more of them". That may make the hunt for one and the eventual price you may have to pay a little more palatable... 



Bob.


----------



## staffnsnake

Just arrived by FedEx today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

The World Traveler...


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> The World Traveler...


I've never seen this watch before. What's the story with the 24-hour ring? Why do the hours alternate?


----------



## Eodtech

Hi eagle - 

There a few really neat and interesting aspects to this watch. The first is the inner chapter ring that you can rotate with the crown at the 9 0'clock position. It actually functions like a GMT for different times zones, hence the name. Another cool thing, is it has a chronograph feature with a date window. The date window actually has two independent wheels, not just one that rotates to adjust the date. (That is fairly uncommon for a chronograph to have) And the last really neat thing about this watch is that it is powered by a super accurate Swiss Ronda 5040.B 13 jewel Chronograph movement. It is the only ALL Steinhart production watch with a quartz movement that I am aware of. Mr Steinhart was involved in a few other designs that had quartz movements, but this is the only one that is ALL Steinhart. It is a 42mm case (22mm lugs) with a flat sapphire crystal and it is 11mm in height. It is very thin and super comfortable to wear.

This watch is an amazing piece of Steinhart history. It was produced between late 2005 and early 2006 when Steinhart and Debaufre were still in business together. It is a transitional design and something that they have not tried to reproduce again. For that I am very grateful to be able to wear and own this amazing little watch and I am also extremely happy to able to share this very rare piece with all of you Steinhart fans..!! 


Bob


----------



## Eodtech

This watch goes with any occasion. Even a sore knee... LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Heiner




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Sixracer

Wearing my OVM DLC today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My Absolute Favorite Ocean...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Palo

Just received my ocean gmt 39 yesterday!!


----------



## Naturally




----------



## bobusa

Naturally said:


> View attachment 13507619


What strap is that Sir?


----------



## bobusa




----------



## Eodtech

With the new LeMans 69 band. Perfect match...!!


----------



## lvt




----------



## twintop

Quick wrist shot of the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## grailer

twintop said:


> Quick wrist shot of the Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug
> 
> View attachment 13513901


Love that model, wish they had a sterile dial.


----------



## staffnsnake

This today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bojany

Red and blue









Poslano z mojega ONEPLUS A3003 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

:-x


----------



## Eodtech

;-)


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Just got this one from a member here. Loving it! This is my first post. Long time lurker. Love this forum. Thanks!


----------



## twintop

Military47


----------



## sdotlow

Pepsi at work









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ramping up for the annual Halloween pic... Lol


----------



## toddster63

Just picked up this mint O1V Legacy, and am head over heels...! The xtra high domed sapphire crystal really rocks for me (the most extreme tropic style sapphire crystal I have ever seen).

Surprisingly on it's debut on my wrist I'm choosing to wear it on the Steinhart supplied black Nato it originally shipped with (Gnomon shipped this LE with 3 straps--oyster bracelet, leather and Nato).I'm a big Oyster bracelet fan, but this black Nato really makes this vintage homage sing. Even the gross black hardware on this Nato works for me today--makes the strap recede into the background...

View attachment 13526567


----------



## castlk




----------



## heyheyuw

toddster63 said:


> Just picked up this mint O1V Legacy, and am head over heels...! The xtra high domed sapphire crystal really rocks for me (the most extreme tropic style sapphire crystal I have ever seen).
> 
> Surprisingly on it's debut on my wrist I'm choosing to wear it on the Steinhart supplied black Nato it originally shipped with (Gnomon shipped this LE with 3 straps--oyster bracelet, leather and Nato).I'm a big Oyster bracelet fan, but this black Nato really makes this vintage homage sing. Even the gross black hardware on this Nato works for me today--makes the strap recede into the background...
> 
> View attachment 13526567


Love it. I had to decide between this one and the O1V, and I would bought one of these if it only had an explorer dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

heyheyuw said:


> Love it. I had to decide between this one and the O1V, and I would bought one of these if it only had an explorer dial.


The White dial explorer you mean..?


----------



## heyheyuw

Eodtech said:


> The White dial explorer you mean..?


No, like this one only black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Gotcha... I like the 3,6,9 dials too...


----------



## jbsutta

Feeling Patriotic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

My OVM 39 temporarily on a black shell cordovan strap from Ashland Leather while I wait for my Erika's Original Trident MN strap.


----------



## Eodtech

#50 of the Le Mans GT 69 LE...


----------



## RickF.

Ocean-1 39mm on the new Steiny Jubilee


----------



## RickF.

Sorry... duplicate post.


----------



## Bloom

OVM 39









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eodtech

Probably the last time in the pool this year. Its a good way to go out.. :-x


----------



## luc196

Week-old Ocean 1 GMT 39mm. Everything lines up correctly and the perfect size on the wrist. Running -1 s/d, I guess that's acceptable haha. Very pleased with this watch.


----------



## barutanseijin

OVM 39 on mesh:


----------



## castlk




----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Eodtech

My Old Blue is turning Purple...


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> My Old Blue is turning Purple...


If you're tiring of it, I can give it a good home.


----------



## Eodtech

eagle243 said:


> If you're tiring of it, I can give it a good home.


That is very kind of you eagle, but I think she is happy at home with all of her brothers and sisters. I am sure she would get immediately home sick if I sent her to you.. Lol


----------



## Eodtech

Duplicate Post


----------



## mascherani

my O1, with my own touch.


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 1 Premium Blue...


----------



## slorollin

#769......It's 8 days old and 1 second slow over that 8 day period. The extreme accuracy is an unexpected bonus. I have ordered another one just to get a particular serial number. So, if my new "lucky number" watch can't match this I may be rethinking my lucky number.


----------



## diao

View attachment 2Q9A8266.jpg


----------



## castlk




----------



## diao




----------



## Eodtech

I wore my Racetimer Blue yesterday...


----------



## RotorBoater

OVM 39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow

Black 42 O1 ceramic kinda day. This and my pepsi are hard for me to not wear.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Original Blue Ocean 1 39mm...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## slorollin

OVM39 #777 On Jubilee


----------



## RotorBoater

The sun highlighting the domed crystal of the OVM 39 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

#777

Gloom lowlighting mine....


----------



## Eodtech

HULK-a-mania... :-x


----------



## slorollin

Can't take it off. #777 prowling the waterfront.....


----------



## Fatvette

Sorry no pic but OVR this weekend.


----------



## mascherani

"Oporto" Ocean One. 
my love for the milsubs is strong!


----------



## sector445

Gmt...


----------



## basso4735

39 on a new Colareb strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diao




----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eodtech

My Original 39mm O1 Green from 2006..


----------



## jbsutta

OGMTti. On Rubber for some fun while burning some rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Houls




----------



## Arete123

Just got the new OVM 39 today! I need to get a screwdriver to adjust the bracelet, so in the meantime, I threw it on leather.


----------



## Arete123

View attachment 13585383


Just got the new OVM 39 today! I need to get a screwdriver to adjust the bracelet, so in the meantime, I threw it on leather.


----------



## Eodtech

Mach1...


----------



## diao




----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick510

This bad boy









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## PixlPutterMan

Just picked this up


----------



## Eodtech

I think it's an appropriate week to go all in with a "Halloween" theme ... :-x


----------



## diao




----------



## anrex

I like my Steiny nice and rare...


----------



## diao




----------



## Eodtech

Halloween Watch Week #2... OVM DLC


----------



## Dornier228driver

Nav B Chrono II 44mm


----------



## Eodtech

OOV GMT...


----------



## skipwilliams

Brand new (to me) OVM39. Fits great, looks good. What else is there?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## OkiFrog

skipwilliams said:


> Brand new (to me) OVM39. Fits great, looks good. What else is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That size looks perfect! What size is your wrist? I have one on the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

O2 V1 Orange...


----------



## diao




----------



## slorollin

#777


----------



## Arete123

OVM #824 on Nato


----------



## Arete123

^^ oops, I meant 825! Hopefully 824 didn't see that ;-)


----------



## diao




----------



## diao

View attachment 13598541

View attachment 13598545


----------



## Eodtech

The Ultimate Halloween GMT...


----------



## noxtac

here is my contribution!
Steinhart Ocean One Bronze, on a leather strap with the coke bezel insert


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## diao




----------



## castlk




----------



## lvt

Pepsi


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## diao




----------



## sector445

OVR Mk2...


----------



## diao




----------



## Eodtech

The Real Deal...!!


----------



## skipwilliams

OkiFrog said:


> That size looks perfect! What size is your wrist? I have one on the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


About 6.75" wrists

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## diao




----------



## Eodtech

Pan Am LE of 40... :-x


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Imitrex

Eodtech said:


> O2 V1 Orange...


I looked for months for one of these to buy. Had to finally give up. This one seems like one of the most rare Steinharts. Gorgeous.

Just to keep on topic, a pic of my old O1B 42. Can't wait for the 39mm to arrive:


----------



## Eodtech

Imitrex said:


> I looked for months for one of these to buy. Had to finally give up. This one seems like one of the most rare Steinharts. Gorgeous.


Thank you so much Imitrex -

The Ocean 2 V1's were only offered for a very short time, which was a shame in my opinion. I believe they were the first model with a full sapphire bezel that Steinhart produced. As I am sure you know, they came in some wonderful color options when they were first released. This model didn't immediately grab my attention and I missed out on acquiring them initially as a lot of people did. So I had to scramble a little bit later on to complete the set, Lol...

I am not sure why there were initially offered in such low numbers or why they were so quickly discontinued. (I have my suspicions, but nothing I can confirm) They are absolutely amazing watches in person and of such high quality. The attention to detail is really striking. The Orange and Yellow versions seem to be the hardest to come by and may have been produced in the lowest numbers of all the other colors offered.

I am happy you find them as appealing as I do and I feel fortunate to have the Orange in my collection. I am so glad I can share them here and especially with someone like you who clearly appreciates them as much as I do. Thank you again for your kind words and for brining this wonderful Steinhart model to the forefront of conversation again so that others can experience them maybe for the first time ... 

Bob.


----------



## basso4735

O1 39 with ToxicNATOs nato


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diao




----------



## Eodtech

Grand Prix...


----------



## diao




----------



## castlk




----------



## cortman

Ocean One GMT Aluminum.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Still with the Apollon as always, just such an amazing watch! Love seeing the pics of of the chrono version and the Tritons!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 Pepsi Sapphire ...


----------



## peatnick

Dual Time









Soprod 10


----------



## Eodtech

Original 42mm GMT ...


----------



## basso4735

#768


----------



## jbsutta

RED Friday's (Remember Everyone Deployed) lovin' my O GMT 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 Black Sapphire ...


----------



## rickpal14

Ocean 44 GMT at the Castelo dos Mouros in Sintra, Portugal !!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

44mm Nav. B-Uhr II with the Rare Big "Diamond" Crown..!!


----------



## Imitrex

I have some plans for this baby.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

OVM


----------



## piumach

My new entry 










Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

Pepsi GMT day.


----------



## Tom Schneider

diao said:


> View attachment 13597115


Great picture!!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

Kiga No. 2...


----------



## twintop

Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug


----------



## mdss68




----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 DLC Sapphire LE ...


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## twintop

Some options for the O1V, not sure they'll replace the steel bracelet though!!


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Titanium Apollon with the stainless steel bezel and blue NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diao




----------



## Tom Schneider




----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage


----------



## andyk8




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

OceanOneVintage again


----------



## Arete123




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Tom Schneider

diao said:


>


Yet another reminder that I need to move back to the bracelet on my GMT.


----------



## Tom Schneider

diao said:


>


Yet another reminder that I need to move back to the bracelet on my GMT.


----------



## riff raff

First ornament on the tree, with the granddaughter and OOV


----------



## anrex




----------



## Tom Schneider

Pilot day


----------



## diao




----------



## Eodtech

My favorite Blue GMT...


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> My favorite Blue GMT...


Very pretty!


----------



## Eodtech

eagle243 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you eagle. It was not easy to get this project finally assembled, but I am very happy with how it turned out. The Blue bezel is beautiful and looks even better with this combination of dial and hands. It is one of my all time favorite Steinhart's that I have...


----------



## Eodtech

Sorry duplicate post...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Heiner




----------



## RotorBoater

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13676713


Steinhart needs to start making all of its ceramic bezels like this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Double Post...


----------



## Eodtech

RotorBoater said:


> Steinhart needs to start making all of its ceramic bezels like this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree Rotor, Steinhart has been engraving great looking Ceramic Bezels since at least 2010. These engraved Bezels are amazing looking and are on some of the most sought after LE models. They are also very tough and difficult to scratch. I think it is a no brainer and it would be a great addition or option to have on some new or older models...


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13676713


I'd land one in a heartbeat if it's SS


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Eodtech

Mach 1 on a Black Leather Zulu...


----------



## arislan

Wearing an oversized Steiny.. because I like to









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen

Anyone excited about the tophat sapphire crystals that crystal times is launching?









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

joeytjchen said:


> Anyone excited about the tophat sapphire crystals that crystal times is launching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Which model is this? Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen

OkiFrog said:


> Which model is this? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's the LE OVM! Mk2 I believe. Love the high acrylic dome on this one

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

joeytjchen said:


> That's the LE OVM! Mk2 I believe. Love the high acrylic dome on this one
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Nav.B Chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## RotorBoater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Playing with straps today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Eodtech

Vintage 39mm Ocean 1 Red...


----------



## kevinlucci

Tis the season









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myoda

Lord99 said:


> View attachment 10406026


Wow, what model pilot is this? Something they don't sell any more for sure..


----------



## OkiFrog

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13686959


Is that the 39mm version? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

No, sorry - 42mm!


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diao




----------



## Heiner




----------



## diao




----------



## jbsutta

Titanium for fourth hand Friday!


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

Love my Nav-B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diao




----------



## mngdew

To get over the Blue Monday....


----------



## koolpep

Steinhart Ocean One on Hodinkee Vintage Leather strap....

























Re-discovering this watch


----------



## koolpep

Steinhart Ocean One on Hodinkee Vintage Leather strap....

View attachment 13710885


View attachment 13710887


View attachment 13710889


Re-discovering this watch


----------



## mauserfan




----------



## kevinlucci

Still recovering from the BIG SNOW









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta

Ocean GMT2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bloom

OVR. The current champ of my collection.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## peatnick

Gray day gray dial









Dual Time Soprod A10


----------



## diao




----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

White Ocean... LE of 25


----------



## blenng83

This amazing watch, Ocean 39 Ceramic, with my own small modification.


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 GMT Black Sapphire...


----------



## eagle243

Eodtech said:


> White Ocean... LE of 25


Those white-face ones are so pretty.


----------



## eagle243

Duplicate post removed


----------



## DuckaDiesel

blenng83 said:


> This amazing watch, Ocean 39 Ceramic, with my own small modification.
> 
> View attachment 13734221


I really like it without cyclops.
Was it easy to remove? Heat up the cyclops and push it off? Wish they would do 39 aluminum. I keep waiting but may need to grab a green one and def strip the cyclops.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## rhj

OT500 + Coke


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean 44 Coke Sapphire...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerlinTHF

Apollon Chrono, Levi's Strap (Maddog)









Merry Xmas, peace out!

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

My Christmas Day Ocean...


----------



## Bloom

OVE39 incoming, but this guy in the meantime. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## twintop

Nav.B chrono 47 Ltd Gold Edition


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Titanium beater


----------



## Art_Riddle13

Just got this in the mail yesterday, from a trade a few days ago.

It is large,

But I love it.



























That's a lume shot from the watch being exposed to my bathroom light for less than a minute. It looks killer when it's fully charged, don't have a good picture unfortunately!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Vintage red...


----------



## KJH666

First incarnation of the Vintage Red with the old caseback, polished bottle top bezel and acrylic crystal :-!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## eagle243

sector445 said:


> Vintage red...


Love the vintage red, and that's next on my list.


----------



## koolpep

Nav B Handaufzug - Limited Edition 132/333 - still a challenge to pull off with its massive 47mm and I have a 20cm wrist.... But love this watch still ;-)


----------



## KJH666

New incoming today, definitely my final purchase of 2018:


----------



## knightRider

Happy new year









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## kevinlucci

Over the moon with the Apollon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arete123




----------



## Rbird7282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## castlk




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## eagle243

Bloom, I tell ya, I love that new Explorer model.


----------



## Bloom

eagle243 said:


> Bloom, I tell ya, I love that new Explorer model.


I've got to agree with you wholeheartedly. I normally am a "date window" guy, but this one (even without a date complication) has totally surpassed my expectations. The only negative I've found is that the bezel on mine is insanely stiff. I think I read somewhere that you can take some dental floss in between the case and bezel to loosen it up, so I may give that a shot. Other than that, it's been exceptional.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## skipwilliams

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


Didn't think I'd like the O39Explorer but that is one nice looking watch

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hula

Nice watch, is that the factory band?



twintop said:


> NavB 47mm Vintage Titanium B-Muster
> 
> View attachment 10549098


----------



## staffnsnake

Vintage Ocean GMT









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sw0ng

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13787223


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

...the predecessor of this one: https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/chronographs/marine-officer-blau-neu.html


----------



## norsairius

Arrived yesterday, wearing today!

Gnomon exclusive Ocean 39 Vintage Explorer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arete123

OVM 39 - Morning Lume


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yester5

My first...won't be my last


----------



## Eodtech

OVM Mk1...


----------



## khanhdnk

Everyday wearing..









Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Ocean One Vintage with the ST5 Movement ...


----------



## London006

Military 47 Blue... a Xmas present to myself!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

All that and an explorer39 inbound


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Eodtech

A little Red and Black with an LE of 200...


----------



## KJH666

Limited Edition Military with the acrylic superdome crystal.


----------



## Eodtech

Staying on the OVM theme. Here is the DLC version ...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

Here is the OVM Maxi LE of 150...


----------



## KJH666

Tonight I am wearing the super rare second incarnation of the Vintage Red Mark 1 with the acrylic stamped caseback and acrylic crystal. Was only produced for a very short period of time in 2011.


----------



## Titan II

KJH666 said:


> Tonight I am wearing the super rare second incarnation of the Vintage Red Mark 1 with the acrylic stamped caseback and acrylic crystal. Was only produced for a very short period of time in 2011.


WOW!! Now THAT is a beautiful piece!!

Congratulations!!...and wear it in the very best of health. Take good care of it.

René


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## sigma2chi

I've always admired the Stein pilots watches. Is it just me or do their dive watches look unabashedly identical to Rolex models.......??


----------



## basso4735

sigma2chi said:


> I've always admired the Stein pilots watches. Is it just me or do their dive watches look unabashedly identical to Rolex models.......??


I believe that's pretty much the point.


----------



## Arete123

OVM 39 on Leather


----------



## rickpal14

Just received the OVM yesterday but I have had this Erika's MN Original for 6 weeks. Ordered it specifically for the OVM and I think they are the perfect match!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

Delighted to have found one of these


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Consider yourself among the VERY fortunate few! You have my permission to break your own arm patting yourself on the back! I see that it's been upgraded to a sapphire crystal and the bezel has been changed too - both "upgrades" that mine shares. Now if you can just find a bezel insert with the "10" on it as I did, you'll be right up there in the front row with ME:


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Ganz - I am torn between which one of these three wonders to wear this weekend ...  :-x


----------



## KJH666

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Consider yourself among the VERY fortunate few! You have my permission to break your own arm patting yourself on the back! I see that it's been upgraded to a sapphire crystal and the bezel has been changed too - both "upgrades" that mine shares. Now if you can just find a bezel insert with the "10" on it as I did, you'll be right up there in the front row with ME.


Mine is very different and didn't start life like Mac's with the old case back and bottle top polished bezel. The original owner missed out on one of those and contacted Steinhart direct in 2011 to see if any more were available or in production. He was amazed to receive a response from Gunter himself who had found a Comex dial and agreed to put it in a Vintage Red.

At that time the Vintage Red Mark 1 was in its second incarnation with the case back stamped acrylic. The watch does indeed have an acrylic crystal.

The original insert on Mac's Comex have no number 10, the same as the three variants of the Mark 1 Vintage Red, so I intend to leave it in its original state. The number 10 only came in with the Vintage Red Mark 2 in about 2015 so is a much later part and not for me.


----------



## Eodtech

I agree KJH - 

I wouldn't change a thing on that beautiful example of the COMEX. Leave it in exactly the same condition as it left the factory from Germany. It is yet another great piece of Steinhart history, especially with the back story of how it came into existence. It may not have the original case or bezel, but it still is a fantastic looking watch with a beautiful Acrylic crystal which was hand assembled by Mr Steinhart himself. As Ganz said, we should all consider ourselves very fortunate to have any COMEX in our collection. I certainly know I do...


----------



## TheGanzman

Agreed! My intent was to make mine AS close to a 42mm "Comex" as *I* could. I bought a bezel insert from Steinhart with the "10", but it had a "pip" w/vintage lume. I carefully drilled/punched the pip out of the insert from the back, removed the C3 pip from another Steinhart insert that I bought used off eBay, and glued the C3 pip into the first insert - the things we do for love (or in MY case, obsession-compulsion):


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Eodtech

A very early Ocean Vintage Red Mk1 V1 from 2010...


----------



## Arete123

I prefer the Steinhart OVM 39 on Leather than on the Bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee

This OVM just landed, HAGWE Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## xernanyo

My one and only...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hiking with my wife and Steinhart OVM. -19 and Wind was at 50 mph on the 2500ft top 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Flopi81

Steinhart North Sea Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## anrex

Ceramic GMT


----------



## castlk




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Tom Schneider

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13787223


Great looking combination! What bracelet is that?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## michaeliany

Playing cars with my little one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

Tom Schneider said:


> Great looking combination! What bracelet is that?


It's the regular Steinhart Mesh: https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/accessoires/bracelet/metalstraps/metallarmband-milanaise.html


----------



## krstgor

The GMT Pepsi and absolutely LOVE it. It's my daily driver.


----------



## arislan

Military auto on a nice thick vintage racer strap









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

The only one I own, but man does it punch above it's weight class:


----------



## jamesezra

Gnomon LE Maxi


----------



## Eodtech

Yesterday in Monterey ... :-!


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Ocean One Vintage on Steinhart Vintage leather strap


----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michaeliany

Pic from yesterday but still wearing my OVR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

2011 Black Sea LE...


----------



## Thunder1

Getting ready to switch over to the OVM 39 shortly...


----------



## jamesezra

Vintage dual time


----------



## KodiakCombos

Received this in the mail yesterday and it is pulling duty on deck today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## R.Squire

twintop said:


> Ocean One Vintage on Steinhart Vintage leather strap
> 
> View attachment 13887119


Great shot!


----------



## KJH666

The Legacy :-!


----------



## DontBlinkWRX

KodiakCombos said:


> Received this in the mail yesterday and it is pulling duty on deck today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice catch!


----------



## wgarbo




----------



## bbrou33

Ocean 1 GMT


----------



## OkiFrog

Eodtech said:


> Yesterday in Monterey ... :-!


Awesome watch, I wish they'd rerelease it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Just posted this OVM 39 beauty on EBay for those interested. It's #40 I got it in the first batch. Comes with four extra straps


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine80




----------



## castlk




----------



## Pjerome

My Nav B Uhr Titanium


----------



## vbluep51v2

Ocean one 39


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM V1









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## michaeliany

Just took this pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos

ocean 1bonze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DontBlinkWRX

First Steinhart and first automatic ETA. It seems they have quite the following here!


----------



## GeirA

Ocean one


----------



## kevinlucci

Sunrise at 35,000 feet on route to Key West with the Apollon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DontBlinkWRX

On the bracelet today


----------



## [email protected]

Ocean Two Premium.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vbluep51v2

Steinhart 39 on safiano leather strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Ovm


----------



## Bloom

The #Plexplorer 39









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## castlk




----------



## twobuck

New to me OVGMT:


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## KJH666

Last week I was amazed to find this hadn't sold out, the Hong Kong main dealer still has them in stock. The Blueberry bezel insert is absolutely mesmerising. A stunner of a watch.


----------



## vwtech

Just wore this for the last time before shipping it off. It will be missed.


----------



## vwtech

Whoops double post


----------



## missalaire

Ocean 39 GMT 500


----------



## ericgwoo

missalaire said:


> Ocean 39 GMT 500
> 
> View attachment 13932097


How is it?! I had the 42mm. But thought it was too dark? Any issues with the gmt alignment or date wheel alignment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasnets77

Ocean 39 pink gold.












With my Replica Rolex Band.


----------



## gasnets77

Sorry thats the replica Band. Here is the Watch


----------



## gasnets77

Needs a Daylight pic. Tommorow


----------



## gasnets77

Better Pic


----------



## jamesezra

Such a beauty


----------



## missalaire

ericgwoo said:


> How is it?! I had the 42mm. But thought it was too dark? Any issues with the gmt alignment or date wheel alignment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's great! I also have the 42mm in titanium and plan on selling it after this. I like how it's brighter than the dark grey of the titanium and the smaller size, just wish Steinhart would make shorter, curved lugs. The GMT and date wheel alignments are fine and line up as they should.


----------



## skipwilliams

Ocean39 Blue-Black GMT










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo

missalaire said:


> It's great! I also have the 42mm in titanium and plan on selling it after this. I like how it's brighter than the dark grey of the titanium and the smaller size, just wish Steinhart would make shorter, curved lugs. The GMT and date wheel alignments are fine and line up as they should.


I'm so close to ordering one. Maybe a couple more weeks to see if anyone has any issues with it.

For now I'll enjoy my Ocean One 39 Explorer Plexi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo

skipwilliams said:


> Ocean39 Blue-Black GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ooooo another one! Is everything good with the gmt alignment and date? Sorry I think I'm going to ask everyone who has one before I pull the trigger. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasnets77

Looks good, i wish they would make titanium 500 in 39mm. My favorite watch, just not on my wrist. Had to get rid of it. I like yours but hate GMT.


----------



## gasnets77

Daytime photos


----------



## PKC




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## DMAC Inc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs4pilot




----------



## skipwilliams

ericgwoo said:


> Ooooo another one! Is everything good with the gmt alignment and date? Sorry I think I'm going to ask everyone who has one before I pull the trigger. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GMT is in perfect alignment.

Accuracy -2 sec/ day

Been on my wrist for 5 days straight. Love it

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## anrex

1


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military paired with our two-piece Nato strap military green

View attachment Nato_MilGreen_Steinhart_02_watchbandit.jpg


----------



## Russell44

Just joined.
Ocean One 39 green with the Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## skipwilliams

OVM39 Black with the Jubilee bracelet just installed.

Super comfortable, likely more than the Oyster bracelet.

Skip










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster

Vintage Titan B-Muster


----------



## KJH666

Gunter Steinhart Limited Edition - Number 40 of 50


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Going back and forth today between this and my black bay


----------



## twobuck

Ocean Vintage GMT in an 85 FJ60.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo




----------



## ericgwoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## fogbound

From earlier today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

My introduction to the wonderful world that is Steinhart.


----------



## vbluep51v2

Steinhart 39 pink gold









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

sticky said:


> My introduction to the wonderful world that is Steinhart.


An excellent first choice!


----------



## KJH666

Something a little different today b-)


----------



## Fookus

MO Bronze...


----------



## Fookus

View attachment 13978913


MO Bronze...


----------



## MikeCfromLI

OVM 3 on nato


----------



## dlee525

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

New plexi Explorer ...


----------



## Shadowlands

Dino7 said:


> New plexi Explorer ...


Very nice.


----------



## castlk




----------



## KJH666

A watch that certainly devides opinion...


----------



## mule

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluejacket

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47


----------



## Bluejacket

double post


----------



## sickondivers

#OceanOneVintage


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra




----------



## Rmally

47mm Vintage A Type Pilot......


----------



## RedFroggy

Ocean vintage


----------



## RedFroggy

sry double post


----------



## castlk




----------



## redzebra




----------



## TheGanzman

I am SORELY missing my two OVM 1.0's; they are both back at The Mother Ship. One is getting a new crystal and a new crown; the second is getting a new crown and a full overhaul...


----------



## zeno4221

New Arrival


----------



## Sporer

Ocean vintage on olive drab strap


----------



## DenisL

Ocean One Vintage on Uncle Seiko Razor bracelet


----------



## heyheyuw

Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi 265/300!

This thing is much better than I'd hoped. The 39mm is not too small on me like I'd feared.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isfuzz

still in love with this one have had it for a few years now and it still gets lots of wrist time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## castlk




----------



## LowIQ

Rainy day here, well, sometimes the sun comes through....for a moment..


----------



## kinglee

Titanium this week.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Bronze Nav B Uhr on a Red Rock canvas strap.


----------



## MakaveliSK

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14028889
> 
> 
> View attachment 14028893
> 
> 
> View attachment 14028895


That is gorgeous. Did it come with the domed glass or is that aftermarket? Details on the watch please?!


----------



## redzebra

MakaveliSK said:


> That is gorgeous. Did it come with the domed glass or is that aftermarket? Details on the watch please?!


More info here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/gnomon-ocean-explorer-39-plexi-le-4895073.html


----------



## eagle243

kinglee said:


> Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


TRS-80, Hayes 300 baud, POTS - lol.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.









If the job doesn't kill you, retirement will...


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Cpt Canuck

OT500


----------



## Franki_Maglaras

Amazing value

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arok




----------



## soubido

Love the brushed dial on this! 








EDIT: dunno why the picture got rotated...lol


----------



## castlk




----------



## KodiakCombos

this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer:


----------



## StevenNguyen




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

I think of the music from Jaws every time I look at this beauty...


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos

sameone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wellhouse

Always a pleasure to wear this one!


----------



## Wicing

This:


----------



## fish70




----------



## sticky

Not the best of pictures but you should know by now not to expect quality photography from me.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## castlk




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

Ocean Bronze on an Erika's Originals MN strap(which I highly recommend)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

What I sometimes dislike is the difference in patina tint...Erika buckles...or Steinhart ...which ever way...


----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Ocean Explorer Plexi


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo

Vintage 39mm on skx013 jubilee


----------



## Viseguy

Brand new Marine Chronometer -- my first Steinhart!


----------



## Nayche

Ocean 39 green. Just brushed the bezel..


----------



## RedFroggy

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## mkeric1




----------



## lvt




----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two in White (version 1)


----------



## redzebra




----------



## [email protected]

Forty-Four

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle243

FishPizza said:


> Ocean 39 green. Just brushed the bezel..


I gotta tell ya, FishPizza, that's sharp!


----------



## sticky

T500.


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky




----------



## Heiner

My newest love...:-!


----------



## michaeliany

In front of the Seattle Public Library

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Big but very nice. b-)


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

This still holds the record for the shortest elapsed time between me first seeing a watch on buying it.


----------



## castlk




----------



## modsupremo

Some bronze, leather and canvas goodness around here!
A splendid and blissful one to you all!


----------



## mascherani

natural environment.


----------



## michaeliany

OVR on Barton Canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Scott_from_Worcester

Hi Guys, after a long time without a vacation longer than a night or two away, wife and I went to Aruba.
And while down there, why not wear water resistant watches in the water?!
Below shows OVM MK3 with MK2 crystal swap, sorry for lousy pic, the water was rough and murky and
was trying to take pic while waves were trying to push my snorkel under water! Hope pics work: been a
while since I posted....









Also, my Breitling Super-O I bought new 16 years ago. Water resistant to 1500 meters,
should ber able to handle 4 feet quite nicely.


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Ti500...










Poslano sa mog ONEPLUS A5000 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## castlk




----------



## TimeDilation

Aviation Vintage...


----------



## rs4pilot




----------



## rhj

OT500GMT







Someonw knows a rubber or silicon strap. that matches perfectly the grey and/or blue of the watch, please PM me, thanks a lot!


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael013

My limited edition plexi explorer dial.


----------



## mule

44mm Pilot









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RCFX

The first Ocean 1 model, bought new, still working great!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## redzebra




----------



## KogKiller

*Bubble Canopy
*


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## castlk




----------



## will70

Well I traded my Seiko SBDC053 locally for a SRP777 Turtle with Uncle Seiko RazorWire bracelet and a Steinhart OVM. I liked the SBDC053 but I am more comfortable with more toolish looking watches. I had a Turtle 2 years ago and wearing it again made me remember how comfortable it wore. Really like the build quality of the Steinhart too.

So I am still in the Seiko family and this is my first day in the Steinhart family.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys

Very much still a Seiko fan, but this Ocean1 GMT has been on my wrist the last 2 day(since taking ownership), & most likely will be on my wrist again tomorrow.


----------



## piumach

Ocean 39 GMT 500 Premium for me today









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM V1









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KodiakCombos

bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru

Odisea









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## StevenNguyen




----------



## curiousity

Ocean 39 gmt black ceramic









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

Still surprised how well this watch runs. +2 spd, has taken a beating here and there, and runs no problems whatsoever. For the money, I can't imagine a better watch.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

Ocean 1 black ceramic!


----------



## CaptMichael

Ocean Vintage Military (New) V3 on a Black Nato Strap


----------



## jinp84

Sold my BLNR for this and I can't be happier. Can't be beat for the price difference. Im a believer now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAC Inc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## Eodtech

.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Eodtech said:


> .


Details on this beauty please! Never seen it before.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Details on this beauty please! Never seen it before.


Its called the Lunaare and is an LE of 111. It was commissioned by the Watch Lounge in Bern and produced by Steinhart. It was released a few weeks ago and is now sold out. A few examples have shown up for sale recently on eBay at some substantial mark up, but that seems to be the only way to get one. But you will have to quick as the ones I have seen sold very quickly..

Here is a link to the main Watch Lounge page that will explain more after its translated.. 

https://watch-lounge.ch/finales-design-gmt-ocean-watch-lounge-edition/


----------



## Eodtech

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Details on this beauty please! Never seen it before.


Its called the Lunaare and is an LE of 111. It was commissioned by the Watch Lounge in Bern and produced by Steinhart. It was released a few weeks ago and is now sold out. A few examples have shown up for sale recently on eBay at some substantial mark up, but that seems to be the only way to get one. But you will have to quick as the ones I have seen sold very quickly..

Here is a link to the main Watch Lounge page that will explain more after its translated.. 

https://watch-lounge.ch/finales-design-gmt-ocean-watch-lounge-edition/


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wicing said:


> Love the OVM!


Wow, look at you post. Its like you discovered a keyboard and cocaine all in the same day. Almost there!


----------



## Ten past ten

OVM Black.






and a bit blue.


----------



## castlk




----------



## eagle243

Ten past ten said:


> OVM Black. and a bit blue.


That's cool -- is that a mod?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

My 4-handed









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Peternincompoop1

my favorite watch of late... OVM2. I know people don't like the grey dial, but its one of my favorite things about it.


----------



## ooshaugh1




----------



## Awm2391

Ovm maxi le today for me


----------



## castlk




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## KJH666

This today sadly. The Ocean Two Mark 1 Blue that was scheduled to be delivered today was stolen in transit from France to the UK and I was presented with an empty box by my friendly courier this morning.


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's been a STONERS week...
































...so...I gotta do a big workout at the end of the week to wake myself up!








:-d​


----------



## sticky

It was almost a forgone conclusion that I'd get the blue version.


----------



## darwin11

sticky said:


> It was almost a forgone conclusion that I'd get the blue version.
> 
> View attachment 14250211


awesome


----------



## darwin11

sticky said:


> It was almost a forgone conclusion that I'd get the blue version.
> 
> View attachment 14250211


awesome


----------



## sickondivers

#OVM


----------



## sticky

Bronze Nav B.


----------



## dub82

Ocean 39 GMT premium


----------



## dub82

Ocean 39 GMT Premium


----------



## jbsutta

OVM seems to be a very popular choice, because it's summer? I do like it more than I expected.


----------



## jbsutta

View attachment 14271425

OVM seems to be a very popular choice, because it's summer? I do like it more than I expected.


----------



## dub82

Sorry to hear that. Was the package insured?


----------



## KJH666

dub82 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Was the package insured?


Yes. The sender sent fully insured and I paid by PayPal with buyer protection. Claims have been lodged and are currently being considered.


----------



## lvt




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Eodtech

Orange Ocean 1...


----------



## redzebra




----------



## castlk




----------



## Stipey




----------



## sticky

Bronze Marine chrono.


----------



## khanhdnk

Having a feeling like purchasing something new, must be an GMT one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta

Feeling patriotic on the eve of our Independence Day. cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

A little Red, White and Blue for the 4th of July... :-d


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Eodtech said:


> Orange Ocean 1...


Where is this one I want it


----------



## Eodtech

MikeCfromLI said:


> Where is this one I want it


Hi Mike - I explained the story of the Orange Ocean 1 and where it came from in this thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/what-your-most-treasured-difficult-find-steinhart-3886394-18.html

Its an awesome looking watch and I just love the color combination. Every time I wear it I get asked about it..


----------



## Eodtech

Duplicate post


----------



## ALG2261

Ocean Black DLC

Bought it on WUS and just received it today!


----------



## castlk




----------



## London006

Black chrono


----------



## curiousity

Ocean 39 GMT black ceramic









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## KJH666

A sunny Saturday evening - #33 and a few beers 😊


----------



## rickpal14

Hong Kong LE GMT 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venturacounty

Peternincompoop1 said:


> View attachment 14230851
> 
> 
> my favorite watch of late... OVM2. I know people don't like the grey dial, but its one of my favorite things about it.


The grey dial makes it standout. I have one too and I think it's my favorite. And the dial changes every time the angle or the light that falls on it changes. Very interesting personality!


----------



## 20chip

The now sold out again, "not limited edition" Steinhart OVM 39. Number 1065 (figure close to one of the last ones)


----------



## castlk




----------



## 3502dav

OVM 39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco v




----------



## Carrot01

Fresh out of the wrapper - Ordered on Friday, delivered from Gnomon on Sunday


----------



## Brlin

OVM v2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

Red...









Poslano sa mog ONEPLUS A5000 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

Explorer...


----------



## ALG2261




----------



## Eodtech

My Old Faded "Blurple"... :-x


----------



## will70

Just received today from Gnomon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## castlk




----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer 39


----------



## curiousity

Ocean 39 gmt keramik









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## curiousity

Last one was quite a dark shot.. here's a new one.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrink

Love the black bezel.


----------



## chipperSOB

Just picked this up - so smooth...


----------



## redzebra




----------



## castlk




----------



## dub82




----------



## MikeCfromLI

chipperSOB said:


> Just picked this up - so smooth...
> View attachment 14365485


Got one on the way very excited


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco v




----------



## MX54LIFE




----------



## redzebra




----------



## YourseIf




----------



## dcam1075




----------



## RooKoi

My 1st Steinhart!


----------



## Etchels

39 explorer plexi on rivet bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075

Etchels said:


> 39 explorer plexi on rivet bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this combo! Where did you source the rivet bracelet??

Thanks,
David


----------



## Etchels

dcam1075 said:


> I like this combo! Where did you source the rivet bracelet??
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Ebay mate, was from some lad in china, came within like a week and a bit. Fits the lugs perfect. Here's the listing i purchased









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075

Etchels said:


> Ebay mate, was from some lad in china, came within like a week and a bit. Fits the lugs perfect. Here's the listing i purchased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sine80




----------



## R.Palace




----------



## curiousity

Ocean 39 gmt









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Latrodectus




----------



## yankeexpress

OBM



OceanBlack Military


----------



## MX54LIFE

Latrodectus said:


> View attachment 14396559


This looks so nice.......can't wait for the 39 mm version


----------



## yankeexpress

OBM



OceanBlack Military


----------



## ksus2020

late to the party. Marine Timer.


----------



## castlk




----------



## YourseIf

Ti on a NATO









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36




----------



## jjspyder




----------



## PKC




----------



## jjspyder




----------



## Goose 104




----------



## marco v

Still in love with this beauty


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## redzebra




----------



## kevinlucci

After 3 years of wearing the Apollon everyday, I just added the chronograph version to the collection..and WOW is it nice! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny OVM 39..


----------



## castlk




----------



## MX54LIFE

Put her back on oyster bracelet.......


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## marco v

Cleaned of the patina today, bright and shiny again


----------



## kevinlucci

Who says summer is over? With the Apollon chronograph for its first dip in the drink









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Haven't worn this one in a while; this is a watch well and truly displaced by the Black Bay. I miss this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

This again today. Trying to make up for a couple years of neglect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Eodtech

The "White Ocean" today...


----------



## TheGanzman

One of my two relumed Steinhart OVM 1.0's - this one on a tapered Oyster Style aftermarket bracelet; my other one lives on a strap:


----------



## marco v

Titanium flieger today


----------



## MX54LIFE

TheGanzman said:


> One of my two relumed Steinhart OVM 1.0's - this one on a tapered Oyster Style aftermarket bracelet; my other one lives on a strap:
> View attachment 14462461


Wow I love the way it looks. I have a 39 Explorer and was wondering of having it relumed since I am not a fan of the gold lumed. Who relumed your OVM?


----------



## TheGanzman

MX54LIFE said:


> Wow I love the way it looks. I have a 39 Explorer and was wondering of having it relumed since I am not a fan of the gold lumed. Who relumed your OVM?


I have two OVM 1.0's - both were relumed by Jay at Motor City Watch Works. And thanks for the kudos; IMHO, that's the way it's A-POSED to look!


----------



## kevinlucci

Still with my most recent purchase and loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

Nice Saturday guys!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE

TheGanzman said:


> MX54LIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I love the way it looks. I have a 39 Explorer and was wondering of having it relumed since I am not a fan of the gold lumed. Who relumed your OVM?
> 
> 
> 
> I have two OVM 1.0's - both were relumed by Jay at Motor City Watch Works. And thanks for the kudos; IMHO, that's the way it's A-POSED to look!
Click to expand...

Thanks for info. Indeed that how it should look. One last thing did the hands came in that steel color? My problem is the 39 explorer have gilt hands.


----------



## TheGanzman

MX54LIFE said:


> Thanks for info. Indeed that how it should look. One last thing did the hands came in that steel color? My problem is the 39 explorer have gilt hands.


Yes, hands are original steel; reluming DOES tend to scratch them up a bit...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny OVM39 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## castlk




----------



## redzebra




----------



## rickpal14

Hong Kong LE GMT-2 on an Erica's MN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

This one. I am a sucker for rose gold. Did not get on well with the Steinhart rubber deployant strap. The closure mech bit me one too many times, so I swapped it out for a Barton Silicon strap with rose gold buckle. Happy now.


----------



## arkolykos

Ocean one bronze


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

Good afternoon from Havana! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I think Im going to pull out my 39 and 42mm RED's this week... :-!


----------



## sector445

.









Poslano sa mog ONEPLUS A5000 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## kenls




----------



## fnhpwr1

Latest. On bonetto cinturini


----------



## castlk




----------



## sector445

Double Red...









If the job doesn't kill you, retirement will...


----------



## khanhdnk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## underpar

Ocean One Vintage 39mm


----------



## ALPHA 56




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## jbsutta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

This thread dropped off my radar...here is my OVM DLC!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## Eodtech

Here is a Pan Am LE of 40 from 2011. This particular one has a Sapphire Crystal and is a very robust watch. It goes everywhere with me when I travel, but today its getting some sun while I was out running a few errands...


----------



## imranbecks

Just got this today at Gnomon. So glad I held out and didn't get the first version of the Ocean 39 ceramic which had the barely legible markers on the bezel. The updated one with the engraved markers on the ceramic bezel makes a world of difference... It looks fantastic!


----------



## Eodtech

The Black Sea Today...


----------



## Eodtech

The Amazing Odisea... :-x


----------



## Eodtech

Lunaare LE of 111...


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## jkpa

Nav B-Uhr 44. Awesome Soprod movement and very accurate. Not 100% sure I'll have it for the long term, but right now I'm loving it.


----------



## Bullet2thTony




----------



## azeanic

New to this forum and only been interested in watches/horology since May. Wearing my second limited run Steiny, which is the Blue GMT which is sold out. Paired it with a blue leather strap.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## myn5054

OVM mk1









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Ardex828

Rare Beauty!


----------



## Eodtech

Wow...That is quite the first pic post Ardex. I am happy you finally found one. Hold on to it, they are one of the most beautiful watches Steinhart has ever produced...!!


----------



## Bullet2thTony




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Bullet2thTony

My new OVM just came in minutes ago, love it so much!


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

OVR ...


----------



## lvt




----------



## c3p0

Bullet2thTony said:


> View attachment 14628851


Ahh, you've seen the light. ;-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## Eodtech

An old GMT gets a new ceramic Batman Bezel...


----------



## camaroz1985

Eodtech said:


> An old GMT gets a new ceramic Batman Bezel...


Is that bezel from Steinhart direct or did you find a replacement? Lumed numbers?


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Camaroz - Its a genuine Ceramic bezel from Steinhart. Its a take off from a 42mm Ti 500 Premium GMT that I bought on the secondary market. I dont believe Mr Steinhart will sell this separately because its not listed on the web site and its off of a premium watch. But I cant hurt to ask if you want one.

And yes, the numbers are lumed. its a great bezel...


----------



## camaroz1985

Eodtech said:


> Hi Camaroz - Its a genuine Ceramic bezel from Steinhart. Its a take off from a 42mm Ti 500 Premium GMT that I bought on the secondary market. I dont believe Mr Steinhart will sell this separately because its not listed on the web site and its off of a premium watch. But I cant hurt to ask if you want one.
> 
> And yes, the numbers are lumed. its a great bezel...


Thanks for the info. I am still in search of a Premium 39. Hoping maybe it will be part of the black friday sale. I seem to always miss out on them here, or they sell for slightly more than what I want to spend. Might have to bite the bullet and spend a couple more dollars.


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Cameroz - I really wouldn't suspect Steinhart will reduce the prices on their watches for the Black Friday event. From what I can gather its going to be more of a release date of a new LE. I have never heard of Steinhart offering a discount on their watches in the many years I have been around the brand. Their watches are already as affordable as you can get. But if they did it would be the first time I know of and probably welcome news for some...


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

mein Schatz Steinhart  Wish you could make more of these in 39-40mm and in different dial colours/bezels without the MB seconds hands and with a minute/seconds Rehaut like mine below.

Have a great day:-!


----------



## jefewatch

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Bullet2thTony




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium


----------



## BigEmpty

ocean one vintage chrono white dial


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Eodtech

The Steinhart/Aramar "White Ocean". There were only 25 of these amazing watches made and this one just happens to be one of my all time favorites...


----------



## Thunder1

Explorer Plexi LE for me today..


----------



## lvt

The Pepsi will travel as fast as 300km/h (187mph).


----------



## Jeffie007

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Thunder1

And the Explorer Plexi LE for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Hong Kong Edition all day for me..


----------



## Thunder1

All day for me..


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## siqou

This arrived yesterday. A bit more massive than espected, but I still like it very much.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT, Hong Kong Edition..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

For most of the day today, at least..


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## slobtad

limited edition from Gnomon


----------



## Thunder1

For the work day..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Explorer Plexi LE..


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😀🖖🏼


----------



## Thunder1

All day for* moi*..


----------



## Eodtech

My Modded "Blueberry" GMT...


----------



## Thunder1

For _Exploring_ the afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

None, it's all packaged up ready for shipping to Steinhart - Germany for a warranty repair (hand wind issue) so won't seeing the watch back now until to new decade


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new to me... Black Sea Ltd. Edition... this is a sweet watch.


----------



## Eodtech

The Odisea today...


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## redzebra




----------



## zeit_time

cab0154 said:


> Green also


That's a really gorgeous Kermit! Wonder if I have any clothes that *need* a green bezel...


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

Ocean One 39 GMT Blue/Red 2


----------



## Thunder1

Started off the day wearing this one..


----------



## Jeffie007

I put my 39mm ovm on the time grapher and it read 0 sec variance. No beat error and a amplitude of 309. Amazing!!!


----------



## Jeffie007

I put my 39mm ovm on the time grapher and it read 0 sec variance. No beat error and a amplitude of 309. Amazing!!! 
View attachment 14735067


----------



## [email protected]

47 bronze ticker.


----------



## angeleno310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For a little work outside the casa this a.m..


----------



## angeleno310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Chilling in the wood with family and the OVM, always pleasant in this environment!


----------



## Thunder1

DMCBanshee said:


> Chilling in the wood with family and the OVM, always pleasant in this environment!


What a great looking family!!!..congrats, and of course, nice watch..


----------



## DMCBanshee

Thunder1 said:


> What a great looking family!!!..congrats, and of course, nice watch..


Thanks my friend  Enjoy the rest of the year 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Eodtech

Mach 1 Black on a Steinhart leather rally strap...


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MortenR




----------



## Scott_from_Worcester

Been a while since I posted, not sure if I did the pictures right. Yesterday, before I started my snowblower.
2 or 3 inches of freezing rain on a step driveway. Sheared a pin half way through and lost replacement, so
had to shovel the rest. OVM MK3 with MK2 crystal worked flawless, though. Have a happy and safe new
year everyone...


----------



## zulutime1

Photo is last week, but this is my new Ocean 39 Explorer on a Crown & Buckle premium NATO strap. It keeps +1/second per day too!


----------



## sector445

OVR....


----------



## Jeffie007

OVM in da house and on the wrist. Happy 2020!


----------



## Jeffie007

OVM in da house and on the wrist. Happy 2020!
View attachment 14747161


----------



## jbsutta

OVM39 to finish the first day if the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

All day today..


----------



## redzebra




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## arislan

Wearing the Gnomon edition with bubble dome acrylic









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## scottsosmith

Aviation Stainless on original strap


----------



## gossler

Just got this one. Ocean 39 GMT Ceramic. I love the new ceramic bezel!!


----------



## foxzone

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 14767771


Love the vintage markings. Another one to my want list. Thanks


----------



## foxzone

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 14767771


Love the vintage markings. Another one to my want list. Thanks


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/a Hong Kong influence...


----------



## Thunder1

Again to start the day..


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## GlatzCop




----------



## daniel954

I just received this beautiful piece in the mail today. I think it'll quickly become one of my favorites!









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rickpal14

In a Manchester, England this weekend and have my Steinhart OVM and a Marble Stout at the Marble Arch pub!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## TheGanzman

One of my two identical Steinhart OVM 1.0's, both relumed in a very "white" C3; this one on a lightweight, hollow end links bracelet (Cat not included in some sets):


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## Automaticwaterman

My first! Along with some more fine German Engineering.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Thunder1

For _Exploring_ the afternoon/evening...


----------



## jbsutta

This lovely LE from Gnomon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab

O1V on "Vintage" leather. Both arrived yesterday.


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday's watch✌????


----------



## khanhdnk

Have a good day guys..!🤝


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## anrex

From yesterday


----------



## sticky

O1 GMT Pepsi.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening & one that's hard to keep out of my weekly rotation..


----------



## Thunder1

For Steinhart Saturday, starting off w/ the Ocean 39 Vintage GMT, Hong Kong Edition.. 








For exploring Saturday night, the Explorer LE..


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Ocean Vintage Military...&#8230;


----------



## born_sinner

O1V!

Shot just after breakfast.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## redzebra




----------



## castlk




----------



## JRF1

Trying out the bond NATO strap for the first time on the way to happy hour to order my vodka martini 🤣


----------



## cygnus atratus

Loving my new acquisition


----------



## camaroz1985

Decisions, decisions.









I guess you could say Steinhart is my new favorite brand, but it makes it hard deciding which I want to wear.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

camaroz1985 said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> View attachment 14864317
> 
> 
> I guess you could say Steinhart is my new favorite brand, but it makes it hard deciding which I want to wear.


Those kind of decisions are fun



Forgot to include my Apollon.


----------



## kevinlucci

South Beach Key West from a few days ago with the Apollon and Apollon chronograph I brought with me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

My 1 and only...so far.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBPB




----------



## camaroz1985

Really liking this Jubilee


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## PRabbit

Why not just make it all 3?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Maddog1970

New NavB dual time on Barton canvas...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## Thunder1

RustyBin5 said:


>


Nice!!..not seen that one before...


----------



## RustyBin5

Thunder1 said:


> Nice!!..not seen that one before...


Thanks. Full lume dial too!


----------



## cghorr01

Steinhart Nav B 44









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Steve Warren

39 mm


----------



## Relo60

Ocean 39 gmt on Hirsch Pure Rubber strap.

Happy Friday😁✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Illaheman

Mach 1 Stainless. New to me. Great watch


----------



## Illaheman

Mach 1 Stainless. New to me. Great watch


----------



## Illaheman

View attachment 14914013
View attachment 14914013

Mach 1 Stainless. New to me. Great watch


----------



## jonbe67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Wow, amazing to see this thread still going. I love this brand. Here's the one that started me down the rabbit hole.


----------



## gdb1960

Wow, amazing to see this thread still going. I love this brand. Here's the one that started me down the rabbit hole.

View attachment 14921547


----------



## castlk




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## gdb1960




----------



## IBalogh

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Thunder1

For this afternoon/evening..


----------



## gdb1960

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredcohiba

This... Just received it in a purchase from fellow member fhnpwr1. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta

Blue Monday? Monday Blues? Nope. Happy Monday. Time with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Tried a few different straps, but I think I like the bracelet the best.


----------



## castlk




----------



## carbon_dragon

Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT


----------



## SK1025

Ocean One:


----------



## xernanyo

O1T500 on rubber









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

imranbecks said:


>


That looks AMAZING. I think that I may prefer it in blue. However, I'm not sure that there is a blue one just like this.
The ocean one premium blue is more money and doesn't have an engraved bezel insert.
Any information would be appreciated...even just to tell me how you like your watch.


----------



## sticky

Mirror mirror on the wall, what's the fairest Steinhart of all?


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drodriguez1987

Ocean one 39 with a glidelock clasl


----------



## piumach

drodriguez1987 said:


> Ocean one 39 with a glidelock clasl


Ok, now tell us everything about the glidelock clasp!!

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Had this on my wrist


----------



## drodriguez1987

As much as I like the original clasp from Steinhart, the lack of a divers extension is a little annoying. I got the glidelock clasp off of eBay and it is the best mod I've seen so far. It feels great and very high quality. Obviously it added some weight, but I wouldn't ever go back to the original clasp after experiencing the glidelock. All Ocean Ones should come with a glidelock or their own version.


----------



## Automaticwaterman

Trying to make the best of the lockdown. My newest Steinhart and possibly favorite. Just wish I had the date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

A splash of titanium.


----------



## Eodtech

The Grand Prix for today ... 🤍🧡🖤


----------



## Torre

Love that Grand Prix. I might have to check that out.


----------



## sticky

O1 Premium Blue.


----------



## Eodtech

The OVM Mk1...


----------



## Trazz

Ocean One Vintage Red w/ghosted bezel


----------



## Eodtech

The Gnomon LE OVM Maxi LE of 300...


----------



## rich-96db




----------



## Thunder1

Working from home today, so I'll stick w/ a Steiny Explorer LE..


----------



## Relo60

Ocean Thirty-Nine GMT on Hirsch Pure Rubber strap:-!


----------



## Eodtech

O1V with the ST.5 movement today...


----------



## Thunder1

Eodtech said:


> O1V with the ST.5 movement today...


Wish Gonomon would offer a 39mm version of this baby w/ a plexi crystal...


----------



## Eodtech

Thunder1 said:


> Wish Gonomon would offer a 39mm version of this baby w/ a plexi crystal...


That has been a wish for a lot of people for a very long time. However, I don't mind the 42mm size at all. As you may know, I have a bunch of both 39 and 42mm's and I wear them both without even noticing the 3mm difference. I just really love the look of this watch a lot.. U know they made in a DLC version too right..?? I like that one a great deal too...


----------



## sticky

O1 bronze.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## sticky

Was supposed to post this on the 2nd April but you know how it is these days when new food supplies arrive so pardon it being late.


----------



## c3p0

I'm in serious danger of never wearing the bracelet again. (And I don't mean for medical reasons.) ;-):


----------



## LastActionJoe

Really love the hands on this model. They look so, scientific?


----------



## clockwerkz

Ocean 39.









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

OV GMT....


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## TheGanzman

OVM 1.0, relumed and on a Grey Clockwork Synergy purposely 2mm smaller than the lugs, as ANY proper NATO on a MilSub should be:


----------



## Eodtech

Love that Ganz...!!!


----------



## Eodtech

I wore this one for a little while today too. Am I the only one that wears more than one watch in the same day...? Lol


----------



## TheGanzman

Eodtech said:


> I wore this one for a little while today too. Am I the only one that wears more than one watch in the same day...? Lol


Nope; I sometimes wear FOUR different watches in a 24 hour period - Make up my mind!


----------



## Eodtech

TheGanzman said:


> Nope; I sometimes wear FOUR different watches in a 24 hour period - Make up my mind!


I knew I could count on at least one other honest crazy person to admit to that. Im glad it was you Ganz... LOL


----------



## jbsutta

Eodtech said:


> I knew I could count on at least one other honest crazy person to admit to that. Im glad it was you Ganz... LOL










Ill easily wear two in a day. I generally sleep with a watch on and will frequently switch if I'm going out then back on with a beater or favorite wearing the titanium one today


----------



## jbsutta

Eodtech said:


> I knew I could count on at least one other honest crazy person to admit to that. Im glad it was you Ganz... LOL



View attachment 15024721

Ill easily wear two in a day. I generally sleep with a watch on and will frequently switch if I'm going out then back on with a beater or favorite


----------



## Eodtech

jbsutta said:


> View attachment 15024721
> 
> Ill easily wear two in a day. I generally sleep with a watch on and will frequently switch if I'm going out then back on with a beater or favorite


I love where your head is with that... LOL


----------



## fronzie

39mm Pepsi...waiting for my ceramic to ship!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

39mm ovm


----------



## castlk




----------



## cghorr01

sticky said:


> O1 Premium Blue.
> 
> View attachment 14973429


Ordered one of these yesterday directly from Steinhart and one of their jubilee bracelets to go with it! I can't wait to get her.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Eodtech

The Kiga No. 2....


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## cghorr01

I am absolutely LOVING my new Ocean One premium. I genuinely did not think I would like the oyster bracelet and ordered their jubilee with the watch. I actually wound up loving the oyster and so I suppose I'll swap between the two.









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## quigonjim

Have had this for a week and a half. Love it!


----------



## Dec1968

Oddball question. I've had five Steinharts and sold them all due to the flat lugs - and it never dawned on me that the case back height was a major part of the problem. It can't sit flat on the wrist when it sits TALL on the wrist. The case itself is plenty thin. 

Is there any flatter case back that would fit or is the existing one able to be thinned down?

Would solve the problem for me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Thunder1 said:


> And a Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15035591


Can't wait for the 42 of this...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Titanium... 🖤💙💜


----------



## powerband

O39 Explorer dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## daniel954

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emisroom

Wasn't a fan of Steinhart until I saw this pink mop ocean one. Purchased it immediately and wearing it daily!









Sent from my SM-G9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007

emisroom said:


> Wasn't a fan of Steinhart until I saw this pink mop ocean one. Purchased it immediately and wearing it daily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9700 using Tapatalk


Pink is the way to go!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Doc_Jude_3

Just got my first Steinhart, I decided I wasn't gonna mess around and went for a model that I knew I'd have for years with no desire to flip it. Now I just need to figure out if I prefer the bracelet or nato straps.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## castlk




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Etchels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone put a Rolex Oyster bracelet with SEL's (or Ginault for that matter) on a Steinhart 39mm? Will it line up properly - lug holes etc? Considering an experiment.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone put a Rolex Oyster bracelet with SEL's (or Ginault for that matter) on a Steinhart 39mm? Will it line up properly - lug holes etc? Considering an experiment.


Lugs will NOT match up to the sel. Now on the 39 the regular Rolex oyster bracelet will fit to the existing solid end links of the Steinhart.


----------



## Thunder1

I've been informed that I'll be taking my pole saw over to one of my wife's sisters house in Austin to cut up a fallen limb later this a.m...so, for that endeavor, I'll wear my OVM 39..


----------



## Etchels

jbsutta said:


> Lugs will NOT match up to the sel. Now on the 39 the regular Rolex oyster bracelet will fit to the existing solid end links of the Steinhart.


I think the middle section of the steinhart oyster link is wider than rolex middle section. I'm sure i tried the steinhart oyster bracelet with 580 endlinks to try get away from the female end connection. Could be mistaken tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet

Had this on the wrist today - was taking pictures to sell it sadly :-( It's been a wonderful (and accurate) watch, but it's going to make way for a SBGX291 Grand Seiko.


----------



## Imagestreet

Double Post


----------



## Dec1968

jbsutta said:


> Lugs will NOT match up to the sel. Now on the 39 the regular Rolex oyster bracelet will fit to the existing solid end links of the Steinhart.


So here's my thought. Because Ginault sells their bracelet separate and it's a direct fit to a Rolex 16610, my question is would that entire bracelet and SEL's work on the Steinhart 39? My biggest worry is lug hole placement on the lugs of the Steinhart creating the wrong placement on the SEL's of the Ginault bracelet, making it unusable. Either the depth is off where the SEL's won't fit laterally, if that the lug holes don't line up vertically making the offset height a concern if the depth works.

I'm not opposed to doing some surgery on the end link shape if the holes line up.

But if someone had both, would they try that and report back with pics if it fits.

Thx in advance.


----------



## c3p0

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


So, how do you like it?


----------



## MakaveliSK

c3p0 said:


> So, how do you like it?


Loving it so far! I normally wear 45mm and up watches but this has decent weight, sits comfortable, has nice wrist presence, and I think it just looks really sexy. I am in love with the pop of green with everything blacked out. The only issue I have, which comes with it being blacked out, but it is hard to see read at night except for the grean GMT hand. So I am just going to use the GMT to tell time at night. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Etchels said:


> I think the middle section of the steinhart oyster link is wider than rolex middle section. I'm sure i tried the steinhart oyster bracelet with 580 endlinks to try get away from the female end connection. Could be mistaken tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


580?


----------



## Mike Advice PI

A new arrival.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Dec1968

Well looky here......

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_xkgyEh7MN/


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart Dual Time Premium 
















*


----------



## stygianloon

Vintage Ocean GMT...it arrived yesterday, and wow is it a nice watch!

Vr

Matt


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

It's been relegated as my weekender, but still love looking at it!


----------



## arislan

NavB DLC









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

O1T500









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BerlinTHF

Apollon Chrono









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## Eodtech

Hi TD - The Ocean 2 line is one of my all time favorite Steinhart designs. The original first versions are such beautifully made and colorful watches. You have chosen wisely my friend and great pics too...

You should consider posting those great pic's in the dedicated Ocean 2 thread I started a few years ago. They would fit in perfectly...


----------



## sidders54

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Shogun007

New baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## khanhdnk

Emotional again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

The Odisea LE today...


----------



## Inky Fingers

My favourite, Mac!!


----------



## Eodtech

Inky Fingers said:


> My favourite, Mac!!


Thanks Mate. It's a stunning looking watch in person. I just love the colors, the dial design and the hands. They all work together so well...


----------



## stygianloon

Yesterday playing outside with the rascals I call kids! It was just a bit chilly with the wind, so I threw on my OutdoorResearch jacket. Been using their kit for years!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## custodes




----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer


----------



## BerlinTHF

Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## TimeDilation

Nav B-Uhr B-Type 47mm


----------



## custodes

BerlinTHF said:


> View attachment 15122279
> 
> 
> Very best regards,
> BerlinTHF


Great Strap! - where is that from please?


----------



## Mjsusc

This one


----------



## MortenR




----------



## BerlinTHF

custodes said:


> Great Strap! - where is that from please?


Canvas Split Strap from https://www.miros-time.de/zweiteiler/canvas-split-bänder/
Perfect value for money, great service as well.

Best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## matt.craigslist.555

Wearing Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500, on a C&B black label strap with a steinhart titanium buckle to match.


----------



## matt.craigslist.555

Here's the titanium buckle.


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## custodes

BerlinTHF said:


> Canvas Split Strap from https://www.miros-time.de/zweiteiler/canvas-split-bänder/
> Perfect value for money, great service as well.
> 
> Best regards,
> BerlinTHF


Thanks


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## [email protected]

After 2+ weeks


----------



## sidders54

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## TheGanzman




----------



## Dec1968

Just picked up my third OVM v1. Wanting to do something unique with it, so I grabbed a Seiko SKX Endmill bracelet with the 3D endlinks to see what it would look like.

If I can get all of this lined up properly (all endlink work, no surgery to the Steinhart needed), this will look phenomenal.


----------



## TheGanzman

Dec1968 said:


> Just picked up my third OVM v1. Wanting to do something unique with it, so I grabbed a Seiko SKX Endmill bracelet with the 3D endlinks to see what it would look like.
> 
> If I can get all of this lined up properly (all endlink work, no surgery to the Steinhart needed), this will look phenomenal.
> View attachment 15134509
> 
> View attachment 15134511


I knew you'd be back!


----------



## Dec1968

TheGanzman said:


> I knew you'd be back!


I just love this particular model (v1) too much to stay away.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## OkiFrog

TheGanzman said:


> View attachment 15134317


C3 Lume? Did you do a double dome sapphire too? I need to get mine Ganzman'd up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

OkiFrog said:


> C3 Lume? Did you do a double dome sapphire too? I need to get mine Ganzman'd up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, it's the original domed sapphire, but the C-3 Luminous MAKES the watch IMHO - so much so that *I* have TWO of this same reference as I'm sure you're aware. I'm a HUGE fanboy of [email protected]'s work - he did both of these OVM 1.0's, and just yesterday I got back both my Precista PRS 50B's from him. He relumed them in his very "whitish" C-3 luminous, replacing the C-1 lume on the indices and the C-3 on the hands. I immediately louped both watches, as the indices/numbers are "applied" - it looks factory-applied! Here's the requisite photo of both relumed OVM 1.0's for your adulation:


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Good old Ocean Vintage GMT.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Good old Ocean Vintage GMT.
> View attachment 15136631
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Does it play well on leather?


----------



## Dec1968

Working on an idea for a 3D curved male endlink for my OVM v1.......


----------



## custodes

Dec1968 said:


> View attachment 15136731


I think I need one...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

custodes said:


> Does it play well on leather?


I've seen others place in on leather and it looks good. I'm too lazy to change straps lol.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I've seen others place in on leather and it looks good. I'm too lazy to change straps lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Telling me is enough - thanks


----------



## BerlinTHF

Grand Prix









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## piumach

custodes said:


> Does it play well on leather?


Definitely....









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Blue Racetimer.


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## BerlinTHF

Apollon Chrono Denim









Very best regards,
BerlinTHF


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## sticky




----------



## mrcub2000

These two.


----------



## teejay




----------



## tropicwatches

Very cool Levi's strap! Custom made?


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Good old Ocean Vintage GMT.
> View attachment 15136631
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I just love mine.....


----------



## Antjrice

This arrived today and I'm very pleased. Straight on the Nato but not sure if grey would look better so one of those ordered already...









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Antjrice said:


> This arrived today and I'm very pleased. Straight on the Nato but not sure if grey would look better so one of those ordered already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Is that the aluminium or ceramic bezel?


----------



## xmarkx85

Been wearing this ocean one vintage recently on a nato. Not sure if I enjoy it more on a bracelet or strap though.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

xmarkx85 said:


> Been wearing this ocean one vintage recently on a nato. Not sure if I enjoy it more on a bracelet or strap though.


I feel your pain, mate. I often change my OVM39 between a Erica's Origainal, rubber strap and the oem bracelet.. Right now it's on the Erica's, but I'm waiting on a ebay glidelock clasp, so it'll be back on the bracelet soon.


----------



## Etchels

New tropic strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Just received a couple of days ago ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Yesterday ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jevelynr

Recently purchased this Vintage Red and put it on an Olive rubber strap. Loving it!


----------



## OkiFrog

Inky Fingers said:


> Just received a couple of days ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

My only Steinhart (so far)...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

As with most chronos this one buries me.


----------



## Relo60

Checking in😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## sidders54

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## MakaveliSK

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## Eodtech

TimeDilation said:


> Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


Nice pics and one of my favorite Steinhart watch designs ever... |>


----------



## TimeDilation

Eodtech said:


> Nice pics and one of my favorite Steinhart watch designs ever... |>


Thank you very much, and ditto for me!


----------



## Eodtech

TimeDilation said:


> Thank you very much, and ditto for me!


I started a thread on the O2 a few years ago. Here is the link if you are interested in reading it.. There is some good info on the O2 and a few pics of some of the rarer colors too... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/official-ocean-two-thread-2018-edition-4760661.html


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Hong Kong version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## YourseIf

Ocean One









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FOsteology

Just received my Ocean 1 Limited- Premium Blue Ceramic this afternoon. Going to wear it for the next couple days.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Apollon chronograph for a day at the beach 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## redzebra




----------



## MakaveliSK

Just got the the fitted rubber strap for my Phantom Green GMT. Loving it more than the bracelet and it fits beautifully!


----------



## xernanyo

O1T500 with a new rubber strap









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Just received this, it's been on my wishlist quite a while.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

OkiFrog said:


> Just received this, it's been on my wishlist quite a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How 'bout a little "double vision" today? Here's mine, with a couple "nods" to further Comex homagery - a "10" bezel insert, and an aftermarket hollow end link bracelet:


----------



## OkiFrog

TheGanzman said:


> How 'bout a little "double vision" today? Here's mine, with a couple "nods" to further Comex homagery - a "10" bezel insert, and an aftermarket hollow end link bracelet:
> View attachment 15236363


Just like the Foreigner song. Just need to chase down the bezel insert with a 10 now. Where did you source the bracelet? The bracelet that came with mine has a nice taper, 22 to 18.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

OkiFrog said:


> Just like the Foreigner song. Just need to chase down the bezel insert with a 10 now. Where did you source the bracelet? The bracelet that came with mine has a nice taper, 22 to 18.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Regrettably, the bracelet went the way of the bezel inserts - no longer available. Both 20mm-16mm and 22mm-18mm variants used to be sold by an eBay seller named twente(0) and is OUTSTANDING - just like the Rolex 93150 bracelet, right down to the "faux Oyster links" clasp...
Oh yeah, I've got an extra one of THOSE put away too - they were only $28.00 shipped...


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## PKC




----------



## jbsutta

Day three this week with this one, time to switch it up! OVM39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes




----------



## PKC

Double green!


----------



## drodriguez1987

Steinhart Ocean One 39 on oyster and glide lock clasp.


----------



## xernanyo

Still honeymooning with the new rubber strap on my O1T500!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Steinhart OCEAN again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveanna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

drodriguez1987 said:


> Steinhart Ocean One 39 on oyster and glide lock clasp.


which glide lock clasp fits it?


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Obviously, not wearing them all right now but I just wanted to put them all together.


----------



## amorg




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

this baby.....


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## Russell44

Just my daily wear.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Apollon on a gorgeous Mott strap with a roller buckle to finish it off.


----------



## sinner777

Bronzo 
.


----------



## YourseIf

Ocean one titanium









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trassher

Im wearing my daily watch as an OVM for 2 months now. This is my first watch from Steinhart and honestly im really impressed.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## jinzhouy

ovm3


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Bobthekelpy

New strap.

I ended up getting this made by a local strap guy in South Australia, E.S Handcrafted. He was great to deal with, as this was not a strap type he'd done before. He made it off of a few pictures I sent, along with the dimensions I provided of the watch it was for. It's been made with Kangaroo hide. Very pleased with the results and surprised of how comfortable it is straight off.


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## khanhdnk

My very first vintage Pilot. And it keeps accuracy: -0,5s after 4 days!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe

Thunder1 said:


> View attachment 15340219


I really hope they do another run of these, that dial and crystal combo is perfect.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Premium pilot 9 years old, Marine Chronometer has been in hard use for about 7 years, accuracy -2 + 4s per day


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Ocean 39 GMT 500 today.....


----------



## MakaveliSK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## PKC




----------



## jhdscript

This steinhart hulk is incredible !


----------



## MakaveliSK




----------



## PKC

jhdscript said:


> This steinhart hulk is incredible !


Thanks. This is a very nice watch indeed. This one is a home run from Steinhart IMO.


----------



## Karar




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mannal




----------



## jhdscript

Love your batman


----------



## Bdubb40

Well, I just received my first Steinhart today. I am very impressed. I opted for the 42mm ceramic. Man... This watch is stunning! I am sure that I will be honeymooning with this one for a while.


----------



## AFG08

Also received mine today, 42mm with ceramic bezel. Very pleased with it. It wasn't scheduled to be delivered until Monday but the doorbell rang and there it was IMG]https://








uploads.tapatalk-
cdn.com/20200731/7c718e0d2c2853c90f938bad072d0a75.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday's watch. Cheers??✌???


----------



## xernanyo

O1T500


----------



## jbsutta

O-1 DLC MOP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgs65

Ocean One 42 black ceramic on a Bond nato. Recently had the movement regulated and watch loses less than 1 second per day. So pleased.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ssmith3046

I live in the desert of AZ so I don't need a diver but like their looks. This has turned out to my favorite watch of all time. It reflects living here. It can feel tropical or desert. This watch just fits.


----------



## ssmith3046

I'm usually not a steel bracelet fan but this watch is perfect with them, in my humble opinion. I wear my watches on my right wrist, old scars on the left one.


----------



## ssmith3046

Forgot, it has been in my 1959 kidney shaped pool. Pool looks like circa 1949.







1949.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

STEIN ART of TIMEPIECES


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## kevinlucci

Apollon of course-three gander on a desert  sand NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchtroy

It's been my favorite watch for some time, the bronze 47mm. Nav B-UHr Handaufzug...Love that watch.


----------



## Sixracer

North Sea LE this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Otter Falls, NC









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## davidinjackson

LogisticsCzar said:


> Otter Falls, NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk











Just received my first Steinhart from Gnomon. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Is it the titanium version ?


----------



## d55124

new OVR!


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## TimeDilation

Aviation Vintage 44mm


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## anrex




----------



## Thunder1

anrex said:


> View attachment 15454055
> View attachment 15454056
> View attachment 15454057


That's the new Snowflake?...lookin' good, lookin' real good!!...I like both that dark colored dial face and the domed crystal..congrats, sir!!


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## anrex

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


You think like I think! I adore your watch.


----------



## Thunder1

Hopefully, mine w/b in the mail tomorrow..


----------



## c3p0




----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> Hopefully, mine w/b in the mail tomorrow..


Can't wait to see your pictures and impressions.


----------



## c3p0

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


That is one beautiful watch! Love the blue tone of the bezel.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## GregorAmbroz

Nav-B Titanium /Mocca dial Limited


----------



## PKC




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Check accuracy and water resistant after 7 years in Moscow Official service - 0+1spd in 6 positions, wr - OK


----------



## Eugene Hot

Limited editions 2010, 2011, 2012


----------



## Thunder1

For mowin' the back of the lot this mornin'..


----------



## Kilovolt

ST 10 Anniversary Edition - LE of 111 pieces


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Phantom Green


----------



## Thunder1

Kilovolt said:


> ST 10 Anniversary Edition - LE of 111 pieces
> 
> View attachment 15470430
> 
> 
> View attachment 15470432


First I've seen of those!!..pretty sharp lookin'...


----------



## LowIQ

Did a swap with the wife a few days ago...she is wearing one of my old Seamasters...


----------



## Thunder1

Mowing the front of the lot this mornin'..again, the OVM39 is being called up for service..


----------



## jbsutta

Simple Sunday with this 39mm three hander!


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## c3p0




----------



## c3p0

Three options for your amusement (and mine. ;-))


----------



## K2PK

Steinhart + Gnomon Ocean 39 Marine Blue - Ltd. Ed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Marine Terra Incognita


----------



## Relo60

Good early Sunday morning 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🙏🏼


----------



## xpiotos52

Ocean One Bronze Green.........NEW & 2.5 yrs later....with patina...(Current) my most favourite comfy piece.


----------



## xpiotos52

Kilovolt said:


> ST 10 Anniversary Edition - LE of 111 pieces
> 
> View attachment 15470430
> 
> 
> View attachment 15470432


A most interesting piece- Never seen one of these!! Have Now.


----------



## xpiotos52

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15455958
> View attachment 15455959
> View attachment 15455960
> View attachment 15455961


Wonderful photos of the Ocean One Vintage, I also am the proud owner of one of these. Cannot take great pics like this tho........just wonderful !!


----------



## RustyBin5

Something a little different


----------



## TimeDilation

xpiotos52 said:


> Wonderful photos of the Ocean One Vintage, I also am the proud owner of one of these. Cannot take great pics like this tho........just wonderful !!


Wow, thank you so much for kind words! I truly appreciate it. Yes, this is a really gorgeous watch. Thanks again my friend! 😊


----------



## K2PK

RustyBin5 said:


> Something a little different


Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean One Vintage 42mm


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## sector445

.


----------



## BigDuke




----------



## CDS




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Thunder1

TimeDilation said:


> Ocean One Vintage 42mm
> View attachment 15493403
> View attachment 15493404


Really wish Steinhart would make a 39mm version of this one..


----------



## PKC




----------



## Russell44

Notice the difference between the two different types of Bezel material, taken under about the same light situation.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

Ocean Vintage GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## imsowatchy

Ocean One 39 Black and Blue!


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And an Explorer Plexi LE for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Davidlp

Odisea










Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a Steiny..


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## camaroz1985

Wearing my latest acquisition today.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Less and less green leaves, more and more yellow...


----------



## DEV1ST8R




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Kikou2419




----------



## Inky Fingers

Bobthekelpy said:


> View attachment 15526040


Beautiful - who did that strap? 😲😲😲


----------



## Josie16

Ocean Vintage GMT 39 Boutique Edition


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## watchman600

PKC said:


> View attachment 15496540


How do you like this double green ceramic (HULK)??
Can you please take a few more pictures of it?
I'm seriously considering getting one. It is supposed to have a green sunburst dial,
but that doesn't really show in the picture...and is making me wonder
whether or not the dial and bezel combination is AWESOME or not.
Thanks so much!
Also did you buy from Gnomon. I am thinking of doing that for the extra 1 1/2 years of warranty.


----------



## watchman600

Kikou2419 said:


>


First of all, welcome to the forum!
That is a VERY interesting looking watch. Enjoy.


----------



## watchman600

Mhutch said:


>


Looking GOOD.
I love that the leather strap has the matching stitching to the light blue accents on the watch!
----
Do you know anything about the sunburst green dial of the new Steinhart Hulk
(ocean 1 double green ceramic premium)?


----------



## PKC

watchman600 said:


> How do you like this double green ceramic (HULK)??
> Can you please take a few more pictures of it?
> I'm seriously considering getting one. It is supposed to have a green sunburst dial,
> but that doesn't really show in the picture...and is making me wonder
> whether or not the dial and bezel combination is AWESOME or not.
> Thanks so much!
> Also did you buy from Gnomon. I am thinking of doing that for the extra 1 1/2 years of warranty.


Here is a picture that shows better the nice sunburst dial. Honestly, this watch is awesome for the price.


----------



## PKC

Another one...


----------



## mannal




----------



## watchman600

mannal said:


> View attachment 15546201


GREAT lume shot...WOW
----
@PKC Thanks for the pics. I think I will be getting it soon in 42 at gnomon.
---
Is gnomon watches where you guys buy your Steinharts??

I like the idea of an extra 1 1/2 years of warranty...3 1/2 instead of 2.
And I like that they have many customer reviews on their website,
and seem like they would have better customer service.
But I wouldn't mind a little confirmation from people who have used them! Thanks


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Boutique Edition


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Inky Fingers said:


> Beautiful - who did that strap? ???


Sorry for the belated reply, mate.

It was done by a fella in South Australia, E.S Handcrafted.

I provided him dimensions and a couple of images of what I was trying to achieve and he custom made it in kangaroo leather. It's really quite comfortable, although I'm not quite convinced it matches the watch. The bund is probably more suited to field or chronograph style watches.


----------



## Inky Fingers

Bobthekelpy said:


> Sorry for the belated reply, mate.
> 
> It was done by a fella in South Australia, E.S Handcrafted.
> 
> I provided him dimensions and a couple of images of what I was trying to achieve and he custom made it in kangaroo leather. It's really quite comfortable, although I'm not quite convinced it matches the watch. The bund is probably more suited to field or chronograph style watches.


Thanks for getting back to me! I've never seen a bund on this model but I was intrigued. I've got a Swiss ammo on my OVM, which I love, but I'm always interested in seeing other combinations that people have. I think it stands out, so if it's comfortable & you like it, it's a winner!!

Stay safe my Aussie friend!! ????


----------



## jbsutta

Yesterday









today


----------



## rower003




----------



## audio.bill

jbsutta said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 15550329


That Ocean GMT LE looks awesome on your wrist, and the fumé dial makes it more unique than most common homages. I've read some comments about it saying that it has more of a purple hue than straight blue, do you find that to be true? In this pic it looks like a sharp blue to me. I'm considering getting one, but if it's purple toned I'd opt for the black fumé dial instead. TIA and enjoy your GMT!


----------



## OkiFrog

rower003 said:


> View attachment 15553267
> View attachment 15553271
> View attachment 15553272


Love that Ghost bezel! Did you mod it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot

Ocean vintage gmt on olive green suede strap.


----------



## PKC




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MStillwood

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Steinhart Saturday w/ a GMT.. 









For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## gobbi

Guenter! We need to talk..


----------



## RustyBin5

Eugene Hot said:


> Less and less green leaves, more and more yellow...
> View attachment 15531522


Best watch they ever made


----------



## RustyBin5

Bobthekelpy said:


> View attachment 15526040


First bund strap I ever liked. Stunning Bob


----------



## Bobthekelpy

RustyBin5 said:


> First bund strap I ever liked. Stunning Bob


Thanks, mate.

I'll take no credit for it though. I stole the idea off another bloke who had a Speedy on a similar style of bund. On seeing it, I gave measurements and images of what I wanted to achieve to a strap maker and he produced it for me in Kangaroo hide. It feels super comfortable, but, I'm actually not sold on it with this style of watch..


----------



## Thunder1

For moi, I'm tryin' out a Steinhart Ocean 39 'Kermit' w/ the upgraded jubilee band..the 39mm brushed & polished SS case is just the right size for my wrist..and I'm happy to report that the bezel is easy to turn, a feature some Steinys have lacked...so far, so good..here's a pic..


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## Eugene Hot

RustyBin5 said:


> Best watch they ever made


Gunter too liked the results of cooperation with the Russian forum.

Limited editions Nav.B-uhr II 2010 80 pieces, Marine Chronometer Terra Incognita 2011 100 pieces, Black Sea GMT 2012 111 pieces for Russian watch forum:


----------



## RustyBin5

Eugene Hot said:


> Gunter too liked the results of cooperation with the Russian forum.
> 
> Limited editions Nav.B-uhr II 2010 80 pieces, Marine Chronometer Terra Incognita 2011 100 pieces, Black Sea GMT 2012 111 pieces for Russian watch forum:


Yes. And today on the wrist


----------



## jil_sander

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes. And today on the wrist


Wow! That's a stunning watch. I've never seen that one before. Is that a ray leather strap?


----------



## Thunder1

All day again today...


----------



## Eugene Hot

RustyBin5 said:


> Yes. And today on the wrist


"Around the world" looks great on this strap!


----------



## RustyBin5

jil_sander said:


> Wow! That's a stunning watch. I've never seen that one before. Is that a ray leather strap?


Stingray yes


----------



## RustyBin5

Eugene Hot said:


> "Around the world" looks great on this strap!


Thanks














couple clearer pics of it for you


----------



## KevJohn

Mhutch said:


>


I'm considering getting one of these watches, any gripes? I believe the older ones had a non eta movement but they've recently upgraded. I like this look on the leather band, makes the titanium really stand out.


----------



## RustyBin5

KevJohn said:


> I'm considering getting one of these watches, any gripes? I believe the older ones had a non eta movement but they've recently upgraded. I like this look on the leather band, makes the titanium really stand out.


I hated the titanium bracelet but the watch is probably Steinhart's best diver. Superb value and not a homage either which might upset some  looks best on an erikas style MN strap with a sky blue centre line.....try it - you'll thank me later


----------



## Eugene Hot

KevJohn said:


> I'm considering getting one of these watches, any gripes? I believe the older ones had a non eta movement but they've recently upgraded. I like this look on the leather band, makes the titanium really stand out.


2892 is great movement.


----------



## Thunder1

For a while this morning doing some around the house chores...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Jed_B

On the wrist at the moment.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7Ywu8qDCgM/

.
Others in my collection.
https://www.instagram.com/jbinpdx/


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mannal




----------



## Thunder1

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15586993


Wish they would come out w/ a 39mm version of this 'un..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## davidinjackson

OVM 39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## TheGanzman

The hardest working watch I own - one of my two relumed w/C-3 OVM 1.0's, this one on a vintage Hong Kong Tropic style strap with curved ends and Marathon shoulderless spring bars. "Cat not available with some sets":


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot

BlackSea GMT today


----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening, a 'Kermit'..


----------



## rgito7

Coke Ocean 39 GMT with oyster bracelet. 

This one is not as common as the other GMT models. I like her.


----------



## mariosimas

Nav B-Uhr 44 Automatik B-Muster

















ik


----------



## kevinlucci

Apollon three hander on this chilly day..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Thunder1

The one on the left all day for me..


----------



## Thunder1

Again to start the work day off(the one on the left)..


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

*Ocean One Black DLC #Steinhart







*


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For this morning..still on an extended honeymoon w/ this one..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## Diver Dan

MkI OVM is very much at home on a Chevron.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Diver Dan said:


> View attachment 15611030
> MkI OVM is very much at home on a Chevron.


Oh damn, thats a sweet combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidinjackson

Diver Dan said:


> View attachment 15611030
> MkI OVM is very much at home on a Chevron.


Source for strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Diver Dan said:


> View attachment 15611030
> MkI OVM is very much at home on a Chevron.


I think that is the best strap I've seen on the OVM, IMO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

EVERY time I see someone post an OVM 1.0, I fall in love with MINE all over again, reinforcing why I have TWO, and why it's likely my favorite watch after all the smoke clears & the dust settles...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

davidinjackson said:


> Source for strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crown and Buckle Chevron Fifty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diver Dan

davidinjackson said:


> Source for strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Crown & Buckle's primo line of NATOs.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Merry Christmas!


----------



## foxl

Waiting for christmas


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Steiny 'Kermit'..have to give this baby a huge shout out..the glossy green ceramic bezel provides for a very rich look & the bezel rotates smoothly..highly recommended if one likes the look and quality build of Swiss time pieces, & can't/won't allocate around $10,000 for the Rolex version..


----------



## SethBullock

My first Steiny came in the mail today!


----------



## Automaticwaterman

SethBullock said:


> My first Steiny came in the mail today!
> 
> View attachment 15613900


Really dig the sandwich dial on those. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Automaticwaterman

I've been in a watch funk lately. Nothing on the wrist has really excited me. Until this week when the mailman dropped this off. Now I want a marine blue to compliment it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For a little work around the casa this morning..


----------



## garydusa




----------



## sickondivers

*#Steinhart #Ocean1BLACK







*


----------



## Thunder1

For a little work around the casa this morning..


----------



## Thunder1

A Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a GMT(the Olko version)..


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## SolarCycles1963




----------



## sickondivers

*#Steinhart #DLC















*


----------



## SethBullock




----------



## Thunder1

A Plexi Explorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## Eugene Hot

Blacksea indoor and outdoor


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day w/ a Steiny(Hong Kong edition)..


----------



## cghorr01

Ocean One Premium Blue









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Besbro

Ocean One GMT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## hstdist




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## BigEmpty

#vintagechrono









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Russian Special Edition 2010 Nav.B-Uhr II Premium


----------



## brettinlux

modsupremo said:


> View attachment 15633888


One of my all time Steinhart favorites


----------



## Eugene Hot

Marine chronometer "Terra Incognita" this evening


----------



## jefewatch

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ this Steiny that showed up this a.m. at my door step..bracelet is easy to adjust and the bezel rotates smoothy..so, so far, so good..


----------



## jefewatch

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Steiny Saturday w/ this 'un again..


----------



## TheGanzman

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off Steiny Saturday w/ this 'un again..
> View attachment 15653402


YOU Sir, are in a rut - a GOOD rut!


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> YOU Sir, are in a rut - a GOOD rut!


And what's on your wrist this weekend?..


----------



## TheGanzman

Thunder1 said:


> And what's on your wrist this weekend?..


Well, not a Steinhart:


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


>


Pretty sharp!!..what's the model name/# for this baby?..


----------



## Thunder1

This Steiny for some around the casa work this morning.. 








And then for later this afternoon/evening, a Kermit..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Thunder1 said:


> ..what's the model name/# for this baby?..


Nav.B-Uhr II Special Edition 2010








Premium version


----------



## Swiss Dade

ATTACH]
Whttps:/

Ocean one in Snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiss Dade

Swiss Dade said:


> ATTACH]
> Whttps:/
> 
> Ocean one in Snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steinhart Ocean One in Snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Swiss Dade said:


> ATTACH]
> Whttps:/
> 
> Ocean one in Snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!!..now that looks cold!!..


----------



## sickondivers

_*#STEINHART Ocean 1 BLACK







*_


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a Hong Kong Steiny..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Colin39

The only one i own, at the moment. Im really happy with this (especially for what i paid)
The little mark at the 25past point on the bezel is the only damage tbh. Its going to steinhart for replacement and service. 42mm Ocean One 👍


----------



## Thunder1

Colin39 said:


> View attachment 15662431
> View attachment 15662432
> 
> View attachment 15662433
> The only one i own, at the moment. Im really happy with this (especially for what i paid)
> The little mark at the 25past point on the bezel is the only damage tbh. Its going to steinhart for replacement and service. 42mm Ocean One 👍


Looks like you've gotten a lot of excellent service from this baby!!...congrats!!..maybe think about replacing the aluminum bezel w/ a ceramic one?..I really like mine..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Blue Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Colin39

Thunder1 said:


> Looks like you've gotten a lot of excellent service from this baby!!...congrats!!..maybe think about replacing the aluminum bezel w/ a ceramic one?..I really like mine..


Tbh ive only had it a week ??? i picked it up off the bay listed as a steinharr Ocean One but his discription was correct, so no bids. And i won it for









Result


----------



## Colin39

Thunder1 said:


> A Marine Blue Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15662550


Thats nice


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Colin39 said:


> Tbh ive only had it a week 😂🤣😂 i picked it up off the bay listed as a steinharr Ocean One but his discription was correct, so no bids. And i won it for
> View attachment 15662617
> 
> 
> Result
> 
> View attachment 15662626


Right, I remember seeing your earlier post on this...quite the lucky snag on your part!!..still, consider having Steinhart replace the aluminum bezel w/ a ceramic one..


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Thunder1

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15664751


If only this baby featured a 39mm case size..oh, well, I might have to give it a shot anyway..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For most of the day again today..


----------



## sickondivers

*#STEINHART Ocean BLACK







*


----------



## Thunder1

All day again..


----------



## Colin39

And today again, this thing 8s so comfortable, i hardly notice it 👍


----------



## [BOBO]

Steinflake.❄


----------



## Colin39

[BOBO] said:


> Steinflake.❄
> View attachment 15669174
> 
> View attachment 15669173


Love the colour, and the weather looks nearly as rough where you are as it does here in the Y-uk or yuk for short 😂🤣


----------



## [BOBO]

Colin39 said:


> Love the colour, and the weather looks nearly as rough where you are as it does here in the Y-uk or yuk for short 😂🤣


It's really blue! Makes me happy everytime I look at it.
Kind of an impulse purchase, but not really. I always wanted a Tudor Snowflake, but I don't do vintage, so I thought it to be out of range. When this Gnomon LE came up I couldn't resist.😁

The weather is quite British, indeed. Partly explained by me living on an island as well. It never gets quite as Swedish here as in many other parts of Sweden.

Most of the winter is like this here. Fog and drizzle and mostly above freezing temps.
Here's a couple of more shots of the Steinflake.


----------



## Colin39

Love the dome on that crystal too👍


----------



## SuReZ

My GMT is waiting for sunshine on summer strap


----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> It's really blue! Makes me happy everytime I look at it.
> Kind of an impulse purchase, but not really. I always wanted a Tudor Snowflake, but I don't do vintage, so I thought it to be out of range. When this Gnomon LE came up I couldn't resist.😁
> 
> The weather is quite British, indeed. Partly explained by me living on an island as well. It never gets quite as Swedish here as in many other parts of Sweden.
> 
> Most of the winter is like this here. Fog and drizzle and mostly above freezing temps.
> Here's a couple of more shots of the Steinflake.
> View attachment 15669192
> View attachment 15669193
> View attachment 15669194
> View attachment 15669195
> View attachment 15669196
> View attachment 15669197
> View attachment 15669198
> View attachment 15669199
> View attachment 15669200


You need to post more pics, more frequently..they're quite good.


----------



## [BOBO]

Thunder1 said:


> You need tp post more pics, more frequently..they're quite good.


Thank you very much. I will!👍🏼😊


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off..very surprised that we don't see this baby more frequently..








For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## watchman600

SuReZ said:


> My GMT is waiting for sunshine on summer strap
> 
> View attachment 15669447


Looks great!
Welcome to the forums !


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Melissakis

Arrived just 5 hours ago.









The bracelet was immediately swapped, not because it's bad, on the contrary, but because I keep it for the summer. The NATO is rather big for my 6.3" wrist, waiting for an Eulit canvas adn I guess it will wear better. Now that I think of it, 42mm is marginally big for my wrist anyway, but I'm used to wearing this size.


----------



## Thunder1

a


Melissakis said:


> Arrived just 5 hours ago.
> View attachment 15675596
> 
> 
> The bracelet was immediately swapped, not because it's bad, on the contrary, but because I keep it for the summer. The NATO is rather big for my 6.3" wrist, waiting for an Eulit canvas adn I guess it will wear better. Now that I think of it, 42mm is marginally big for my wrist anyway, but I'm used to wearing this size.


A good looking piece of wrist wear!!..you made a smart choice..


----------



## Thunder1

The O1V for later this afternoon/evening..loving the look of this baby..


----------



## Relo60

Dropped by to say hello??????✌???❄


----------



## Thunder1

Relo60 said:


> Dropped by to say hello??????✌???❄
> 
> View attachment 15677637


You realize that you're something of an enabler, don't you?..


----------



## Relo60

Thunder1 said:


> You realize that you're something of an enabler, don't you?..


Motivational enabler😬😁


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Thunder1

A *Legacy* starts off the day for me..


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Colin39

Stunning pictures


----------



## Thunder1

Colin39 said:


> Stunning pictures


+1..


----------



## Thunder1

For a little work around the casa this morning..


----------



## [BOBO]

Back in the "studio" for some artsy fartsy shots of the Steinflake.❄
Managed to get one usable out of the bunch. I'm glad we moved on to digital photography.😁








Thanks @Colin39 and @Thunder1 !😊
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## nickjorden

OVM 2.0


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## watchman600

nickjorden said:


> OVM 2.0
> View attachment 15681524


Nice pairing! I like that strap...
and think I ordered one with my Helm Vanuatu, actually.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A most excellent choice in straps!..that's the sapphire crystal version, right?


----------



## fogbound

Thunder1 said:


> A most excellent choice in straps!..that's the sapphire crystal version, right?


Thank you and yes it's sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal




----------



## Orangechilly

My first Steinhart. I have been chasing this watch for 4 years. It came today😁


----------



## Thunder1

All day for me..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off, an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic..


----------



## [BOBO]

No editing, straight from the photoshoot to WUS.😜❄


----------



## basculante




----------



## basculante

plazzi said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Heiner




----------



## KevL




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15697862
> View attachment 15697863
> View attachment 15697865
> View attachment 15697867
> View attachment 15697868


Just terrific pics!!..


----------



## Thunder1

And a *Kermit* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TheGanzman

I just (re)regulated all my ETA2824 watches to +0-3spd - here's my (one of my two) relumed with C-3 OVM 1.0 variants on an Oyster style bracelet:


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> I just (re)regulated all my ETA2824 watches to +0-3spd - here's my (one of my two) relumed with C-3 OVM 1.0 variants on an Oyster style bracelet:
> View attachment 15699193


The re-lume certainly enhances the appearance of the indices..


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Inky Fingers

Tritons are my favourite & am always on the look out for a few more!! 👍🏻😉😉


----------



## Thunder1

Inky Fingers said:


> Tritons are my favourite & am always on the look out for a few more!! 👍🏻😉😉
> View attachment 15701151


That's quite the flight of Tritons!!..


----------



## Inky Fingers

Thunder1 said:


> That's quite the flight of Tritons!!..


Thanks - it's taken a while and patienice! A SS Triton got away from me because I was a bit too stubborn over the price, as was the seller!! ??????‍♂??‍♂


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Eugene Hot

Blacksea on single-pass zulu today


----------



## sickondivers

*OCEAN ONE BLACK #Steinhart #BOND







*


----------



## Thunder1

An O1V Black DLC for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sh3l8y

Ocean 39 ~


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Which strap is better suited?


----------



## Melissakis

Eugene Hot said:


> Which strap is better suited?
> View attachment 15703367


The second, any day of the week. The bracelet looks cheap (even if it isn't), does not match the lugs well and seems odd to the rest of the watch. You could consider a canvas strap, they look very good.


----------



## Thunder1

The one on the left today..


----------



## Eugene Hot

I like old school stile









I think it suits Blacksea










And the ventilation, comfort and regulation are good.


----------



## Eugene Hot

ZULU 5 rings relieves the load on springbars, but feeling too bulky.























3 rings more comfortable


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an O1V..


----------



## edchys




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15709819
> View attachment 15709820


You're just killing it w/ all of these great photos!!..


----------



## [BOBO]

Thunder1 said:


> You're just killing it w/ all of these great photos!!..


Thank you very much!😊


----------



## [BOBO]

Same watch, same jacket. Still snowy af...
Still honeymoon with the Steinflake.💙❄

It's a really sweet little piece.


----------



## Thunder1

And a Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening.. under rated wristwear, imo..


----------



## Tictocdoc

My Nav-B 44.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

It's about 9 degrees fahrenheit here in Drippin' as I write this..brrr!!..so, something suitable for the day.. 








A pic of my front yard just awhile ago..


----------



## Davidlp

Ayer.


----------



## Thunder1

Davidlp said:


> Ayer.
> 
> View attachment 15713565


That baby would look so much better on my wrist!..


----------



## Tictocdoc

Davidlp said:


> Ayer.
> 
> Ca
> View attachment 15713565


That looks awesome can you tell me more about this mod, who, where and approximate pricing?


----------



## Eugene Hot

Limited edition for the Watch Forum ten or twelve years ago.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A* Legacy* for this afternoon/evening..


----------



## cghorr01

Ocean One Premium Blue, back on the oyster where it will reside permanently.









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## basculante




----------



## Thunder1

This Steiny GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## PiotrJot

Here's mine for today









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An O1V DLC for later this afternoon/evening..the tall domed crystal provides for a very rich look for this baby..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## harry-g

My first Steinhart OVM, was eyeing this model a long time ago and just pulled the trigger due to it being a 39mm case. Love it so far.


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 39mm Black Ceramic for moi today..


----------



## Thunder1

harry-g said:


> My first Steinhart OVM, was eyeing this model a long time ago and just pulled the trigger due to it being a 39mm case. Love it so far.


It's quite the looker!!..


----------



## Thunder1

I've a lot of large broken limbs to cut down from our recent ice storm..so for that duty, my tried & true Steiny OVM 39..


----------



## TheGanzman

I've got a lot of yard work ahead of me HERE in San Clemente too, for which I'll be wearing my Steinhart Ocean 1 "Comex" on aftermarket bracelet today while I tackle this seemingly overwhelming task:


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> I've got a lot of yard work ahead of me HERE in San Clemente too, for which I'll be wearing my Steinhart Ocean 1 "Comex" on aftermarket bracelet today while I tackle this seemingly overwhelming task:
> View attachment 15724790
> 
> View attachment 15724794


Uhh, yeah, I guess that looks like work(really?)..I can appreciate your fondness for the COMEX..I really like mine as well..in fact, I'll probably wear it tomorrow..here's a gratuitous pic..


----------



## Thunder1

A* COMEX* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys




----------



## Thunder1

All day for me..


----------



## c3p0

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 15699737
> 
> View attachment 15699738


Gorgeous. What model number is that?


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> Gorgeous. What model number is that?


That is the Ocean One 'Comex'..available at the Olka Watch Boutique..highly recommended..


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers

Triton on a Martu Leather denim strap.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Blacksea on zulu


----------



## Eugene Hot

harry-g said:


> My first Steinhart OVM, was eyeing this model a long time ago and just pulled the trigger due to it being a 39mm case. Love it so far.


Great! This strap resembles the shoulder straps of an officer of the Russian or Soviet army on a field uniform. Only the stars are missing.


----------



## basculante

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you get this from? Haven't seen this model.


----------



## wkw

basculante said:


> Where did you get this from? Haven't seen this model.


This is a special edition available for Hong Kong market back in 2017/2018.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*STEINHART #OceanBLACK







*


----------



## Thunder1

For more clean up around the casa from last week's ice storm..


----------



## stygianloon

I decided to break out the Ocean GMT...I bought this almost a year ago, and it just hasn't gotten much love! It's a great watch though...nice smooth sweep, looks great, accurate, and alignment with GMT hand is perfect. No complaints here!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Thunder1

stygianloon said:


> I decided to break out the Ocean GMT...I bought this almost a year ago, and it just hasn't gotten much love! It's a great watch though...nice smooth sweep, looks great, accurate, and alignment with GMT hand is perfect. No complaints here!
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt
> 
> View attachment 15735977


It i*s* a looker & s/b getting more wrist time!!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Relo60

Check in time. Cheers 😁😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## basculante




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## SponsorSFC

New watch day.

Arrived at my desk in Perth in 3 working days from Gnomon.


----------



## watchman600

SponsorSFC said:


> New watch day.
> 
> Arrived at my desk in Perth in 3 working days from Gnomon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


They ARE very fast! 
I got my double green ceramic HULK very fast too.
--
I LOVE the pic...WOW
You incorporated all 5 of the colors 
and the name of the watch. 
It's MASTERFUL.


----------



## Thunder1

SponsorSFC said:


> New watch day.
> 
> Arrived at my desk in Perth in 3 working days from Gnomon.


Is that the 39mm or 42mm version?..


----------



## mizzare




----------



## SponsorSFC

Thunder1 said:


> Is that the 39mm or 42mm version?..


39mm

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Steiny on the right..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a homage that's found a surprisingly large amount of wrist wear..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15747194


That's quite the Steiny collection!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Olko Ed...


----------



## Eugene Hot

Thunder1 said:


> That's quite the Steiny collection!!..


It's the rotation.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## NudeWrist

My first Steinhart was delivered today...


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A little bit of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## watchman600

NudeWrist said:


> My first Steinhart was delivered today...
> 
> View attachment 15755183


Congrats...now you don't have to have a "nude wrist"!

Looks good...crazy strap choice, but it works.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## NudeWrist

watchman600 said:


> Congrats...now you don't have to have a "nude wrist"!
> 
> Looks good...crazy strap choice, but it works.


 Thanks! I was going for this look on a budget:


----------



## Eugene Hot

To do this, you need a narrower strap. With a less bright shade of green.


----------



## NudeWrist

Eugene Hot said:


> To do this, you need a narrower strap. With a less bright shade of green.


Yes, I was not going to do the wrong sized NATO! The dull color can be attributed to the vagaries of 60 year-old film stock and possible aging of the nylon strap.


----------



## Eugene Hot

NudeWrist said:


> Yes, I was not going to do the wrong sized NATO! The dull color can be attributed to the vagaries of 60 year-old film stock and possible aging of the nylon strap.


It is believed that mustard green was part of the regimental colors. "The 9 stripe colour scheme is dark oxford blue, peony red and gosling green, the then colour scheme of the Royal Scots Regiment."


----------



## basculante

harry-g said:


> My first Steinhart OVM, was eyeing this model a long time ago and just pulled the trigger due to it being a 39mm case. Love it so far.


Yes, 39 is majic with Steinny's flat case shape. Great watch and strap!


----------



## basculante

[BOBO] said:


> Same watch, same jacket. Still snowy af...
> Still honeymoon with the Steinflake.💙❄
> 
> It's a really sweet little piece.
> View attachment 15711337
> View attachment 15711338
> View attachment 15711339
> View attachment 15711340
> View attachment 15711341
> View attachment 15711343
> View attachment 15711344
> View attachment 15711346


Great watch and real nice shots!


----------



## [BOBO]

basculante said:


> Great watch and real nice shots!


Thanks!
Here's today's batch.


----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> Thanks!
> Here's today's batch.
> View attachment 15763502
> View attachment 15763503
> View attachment 15763505
> View attachment 15763506
> View attachment 15763507
> View attachment 15763508
> View attachment 15763509
> View attachment 15763511
> View attachment 15763512
> View attachment 15763513
> View attachment 15763515
> View attachment 15763516
> View attachment 15763517
> View attachment 15763518
> View attachment 15763519
> View attachment 15763520
> View attachment 15763521
> View attachment 15763522


Another fine selection of Mariner Blue pics!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Yet blue


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Niteryder




----------



## sticky

OVM


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g

This must be the comfiest bracelet I have ever had on a watch.


----------



## Thunder1

harry-g said:


> This must be the comfiest bracelet I have ever had on a watch.
> View attachment 15773334


Looks good!!..is that the 39mm version?..


----------



## Thunder1

An O1V w/ DLC for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## harry-g

Thunder1 said:


> Looks good!!..is that the 39mm version?..


Yes. It is the 39mm.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15767328


Nice. I have the "double-green".
Which bracelet is that?
It looks good.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Nice. I have the "double-green".
> Which bracelet is that?
> It looks good.


Thanx!!..it's the jubilee bracelet that Steinhart sells for both the 39mm & 42mm Oceans..Gnomon offers it as an 'extra' for their offerings, and so it came w/ the watch when originally purchased..highly recommended!!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT...








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx!!..it's the jubilee bracelet that Steinhart sells for both the 39mm & 42mm Oceans..Gnomon offers it as an 'extra' for their offerings, and so it came w/ the watch when originally purchased..highly recommended!!


Interesting. I actually bought the 42mm from gnomon, 
and I don't think they offered it on the jubilee. It's not there now. I just checked.








Ocean 1 Double Green Ceramic Premium


The Steinhart Ocean 1 Double Green Ceramic Premium is a refreshing addition to the Ocean One collection. This Swiss Made diving companion is powered by the reliable Swiss automatic movement. With its unique athletic design and unmatched resilience, the exceptional workmanship of this watch...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Interesting. I actually bought the 42mm from gnomon,
> and I don't think they offered it on the jubilee. It's not there now. I just checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean 1 Double Green Ceramic Premium
> 
> 
> The Steinhart Ocean 1 Double Green Ceramic Premium is a refreshing addition to the Ocean One collection. This Swiss Made diving companion is powered by the reliable Swiss automatic movement. With its unique athletic design and unmatched resilience, the exceptional workmanship of this watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnomonwatches.com


Darn, you're right!!..I don't see it as an option for the 42mm versions on the Gnomon site..well, you can still pick it up or $120.00..


----------



## watchman600

@Thunder1 I doubt that it's worth it. The bracelet that came with it is pretty good.
And anyway, it is OUT of stock :








Steinhart Bracelet Jubilee for Ocean One - 22mm


Stainless steel bracelet five-line 22x18 mm, satined, with folding clasp, very good workmanship, suitable for our Ocean 1 and Ocean 44 models, with 22 mm lug to lug, screwed band links, incl.2 different adapters. Models Suitable: Ocean One Length: 200 mm Color: stainless steel satine Material...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> @Thunder1 I doubt that it's worth it. The bracelet that came with it is pretty good.
> And anyway, it is OUT of stock :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Bracelet Jubilee for Ocean One - 22mm
> 
> 
> Stainless steel bracelet five-line 22x18 mm, satined, with folding clasp, very good workmanship, suitable for our Ocean 1 and Ocean 44 models, with 22 mm lug to lug, screwed band links, incl.2 different adapters. Models Suitable: Ocean One Length: 200 mm Color: stainless steel satine Material...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gnomonwatches.com


You're right, the standard oyster bracelet is pretty good..I haven't bothered to switch it out on my 42mm's yet..

























And the 42mm jubilee is also sold out on the Steinhart site right now, as well...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RangelRocha




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## sticky

T500


----------



## davidinjackson

39mm just right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Premium Blue.


----------



## Dipaty

A birthday gift from my better half...










I think she's a keeper!


----------



## Thunder1

Dipaty said:


> A birthday gift from my better half...
> 
> View attachment 15784831
> 
> 
> I think she's a keeper!


Has to be!!..& your Ocean 1 looks like it was made for your wrist..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A GMT for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## sticky

O1 bronze


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

All day for me..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Legacy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Relo60

Checking In 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## sticky




----------



## Thunder1

sticky said:


> View attachment 15796546


It's been a while since I've seen one of these chronos..


----------



## Thunder1

A *Kermit* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## [BOBO]

Steinflake


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Colin39

Going to friends tonight, this will adorn the wrist 👍


----------



## TheGanzman

Colin39 said:


> Going to friends tonight, this will adorn the wrist 👍
> View attachment 15801419


I'm sure he'll be GREEN with envy! Sorry - couldn't resist that low-hanging fruit...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44

Colin39 said:


> Going to friends tonight, this will adorn the wrist 👍
> View attachment 15801419


Mine's all day every day.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Colin39

Russell44 said:


> Mine's all day every day.
> View attachment 15807790


I love the green, i looked hard for it, and payed very little due ti the mark at the 6o'clock point.
I will be sending it in for repair but everyone says relace it with ceramic insert, but i love this green the ceramic looks too dark, dunno what to do🙆🤷


----------



## Russell44

Colin39 said:


> I love the green, i looked hard for it, and payed very little due ti the mark at the 6o'clock point.
> I will be sending it in for repair but everyone says relace it with ceramic insert, but i love this green the ceramic looks too dark, dunno what to do🙆🤷


I'm not fond of the ceramic colour, much prefer the way it is.


----------



## watchman600

Green seems so special on a watch...I love it.
I got the double green!


----------



## Latrodectus




----------



## Fergfour

My first Steinhart. I'm somewhat impressed  (This is a preowned ETA 2892 top grade version)


----------



## Thunder1

Fergfour said:


> My first Steinhart. I'm somewhat impressed  (This is a preowned ETA 2892 top grade version)
> 
> View attachment 15811275


Nice pick-up!!...very tempting!!..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Watchout63

I love everything about Steinhart but I wish they'd do a version of the Ocean 1 without the mercedes hands. Sorry, I'm not a big mercedes hands guy and I think it'd look so much better with those nice fat snowflake hands or similar


----------



## watchman600

@Watchout63 First of all, there are some other hand versions...
even on this page!
Also, I think the mercedes hands will grow on you.
It's a classic / iconic look.
No other watch you own will have such hands
(unless you own a Rolex)


----------



## watchman600

This guy reviews Steinhart watches on youtube and he has great close-up pics
and honest, expressive, and insightful comments...
AND the best part is if you turn on 
automatic subtitles/closed captions in English, it is HILARIOUS
(the translation is SO bad/incorrect and often nonsensical, that it's funny).

Have you guys seen his videos? If you haven't, I recommend them
for all of the above reasons. Here's one for the blacked-out Mother of Pearl
I'm thinking about maybe getting...enjoy
(he likes the watch, but says that the anti-reflective coating on the crystal 
is terrible and interferes with his enjoyment and view of the amazing dial):




Does anybody here know this to be a problem with this watch?


----------



## Thunder1

Watchout63 said:


> I love everything about Steinhart but I wish they'd do a version of the Ocean 1 without the mercedes hands. Sorry, I'm not a big mercedes hands guy and I think it'd look so much better with those nice fat snowflake hands or similar


Here's one..


----------



## Fergfour

This may just become my Springtime beater


----------



## Thunder1

Fergfour said:


> This may just become my Springtime beater
> 
> View attachment 15812452


I'm curious..does the color of the bracelet match the color of the case?..if not, do they compliment one another well?..


----------



## Fergfour

Thunder1 said:


> I'm curious..does the color of the bracelet match the color of the case?..if not, do they compliment one another well?..


I don't notice a difference.


----------



## watchman600

One good youtube video (I just recently posted here) deserves another.
Here is a cool little 5 minute video with the founder Gunter Steinhart...enjoy!


----------



## KJH666




----------



## DMCBanshee

OVM 1.0


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot

For Terra Incognita this strap is good working too, like for me.


----------



## Thunder1

An O1V DLC for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Fergfour

Day 4 with this one. I usually go through my rotation and wear a different watch each day but I'm content to stick with this one. Maybe it's the honeymoon phase. Maybe not?


----------



## mannal

Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For some yard work this morning..


----------



## Colin39




----------



## jbsutta




----------



## Colin39

jbsutta said:


> View attachment 15818649


Thats a pleasant view, Florida?


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## darwin11

Lord99 said:


> View attachment 10406026


wow
look nice


----------



## darwin11

Submersible 









Sent from my M2007J3SG using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Docc0

Put the old girl back on the oyster after a brief stay on the jubilee.


----------



## Thunder1

For more yard work duty this morning..


----------



## [BOBO]

Thunder1 said:


> For more yard work duty this morning..
> View attachment 15820069


That's a great one.
I'm sorry, but I had to fiddle a bit with your photo. I really likeed the wood background and the lighting, but not the exposure and contrast.😁









I hope you don't mind. 🙊


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> That's a great one.
> I'm sorry, but I had to fiddle a bit with your photo. I really likeed the wood background and the lighting, but not the exposure and contrast.😁
> View attachment 15820077
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind. 🙊


No, that's fine...but the lume on mine isn't really quite that dark in real life, though..


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And a GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot

First rotation Blacksea wardrobe.

Classic








Retro








Navy








Sport








Dressy








Brutal








Risque









Which image do you like best? And what should I add?


----------



## KJH666

New arrival today from Gnomon - 39mm Vintage GMT


----------



## Thunder1

KJH666 said:


> New arrival today from Gnomon - 39mm Vintage GMT
> View attachment 15822495


Quite the looker!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> First rotation Blacksea wardrobe.
> 
> Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Risque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which image do you like best? And what should I add?


I like the navy & sport straps the best..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Thunder1 said:


> I like the navy & sport straps the best..


Thanks for opinion! Elastic is comfortable and cost less than two dollars. I call them " elastic bands for underpants". Thanks to the correct width and thickness, the watch does not move out even without a safety loop. For $ 1.5, you get a single-pass strap and a keychain.


----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> Thanks for opinion! Elastic is comfortable and cost less than two dollars. I call them " elastic bands for underpants". Thanks to the correct width and thickness, the watch does not move out even without a safety loop. For $ 1.5, you get a single-pass strap and a keychain.
> View attachment 15822828


Hard to argue w/ that kind of value!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## rower003




----------



## watchman600

rower003 said:


> View attachment 15829725


SO NICE!  
------
All you Steinhart fans...You know, Doc Vail from NTH watches started a "hot topic thread" on the affordable forum page about Swiss watches...
and I stuck up for Steinharts.
Maybe it's worth a look and a comment to weigh in.
(I'm not following every post now that it has gotten OUT of control 
with tons of posts in a very short time, but whatever. 
I thought I should mention it here in this thread).


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny to end the work week for me..








Winston & Walter woof 'Stay Safe & TGIF'..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A 'COMEX' homage for moi today..


----------



## Eugene Hot

The same watch...
Morning









Evening










Always different


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Kermit' for me today..


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Terry Lennox




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Steverino 417

My new Ocean One Ti GMT.


----------



## Thunder1

Steverino 417 said:


> My new Ocean One Ti GMT.
> 
> View attachment 15841282
> 
> 
> View attachment 15841283


Very sharp looking!!..


----------



## Steverino 417

Thunder1 said:


> Very sharp looking!!..


Thanks T1. You gave me ideas...this probably won't be my first Steiny either


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

In case the wife talks me into doing some yard work today..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## amorg

I've had this on various straps but it does look particularly on this famously coloured Nato.


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny ceramic GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a 'Kermit' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Steverino 417

Ocean One Ti GMT with rubber boots.


----------



## Thunder1

Steverino 417 said:


> Ocean One Ti GMT with rubber boots.
> 
> View attachment 15851355
> 
> 
> View attachment 15851358


Sure does photograph well..


----------



## Steverino 417

Thunder1 said:


> Sure does photograph well..


Thanks T1, am liking it a lot.

Since taking that pic I spotted that I fitted the strap the wrong way round as the Steinhart crown is on the far side of my wrist  - now fixed!


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## E_PEV

Gnomon exclusive Ocean One 39 Black Ceramic


----------



## Thunder1

And an Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An O1V to end my work week...








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'...


----------



## mannal

Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic, Olko version..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidinjackson

OVM39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny Ocean 39 Vintage GMT, HK edition..


----------



## Thunder1

And a 'Kermit' for later this afternoon evening..


----------



## sh3l8y




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a 'Comex' homage..









And an Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Inky Fingers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Steiny GMT..


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Thunder1

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 15869118


Great!!..another Ocean 1 'Comex' homage joins the forum..what are your thoughts about it so far?..


----------



## at2011

Steinhart 5513 SUB...mersible









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my weekend w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic, HK version..


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of blue for today..


----------



## jbsutta

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ a Steiny GMT..
> View attachment 15868970


is that the Olko edition? How is the contrast when reading the watch early morning and late afternoon?


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

jbsutta said:


> is that the Olko edition? How is the contrast when reading the watch early morning and late afternoon?


Hi there..haven't seen you around these parts in awhile!!..yes, it is the Olkp Edition..highly recommended..and yes, the dial is very legible in all situations..


----------



## Thunder1

And a O1 Legacy for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Thunder1

And a Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 15876107
> View attachment 15876108
> View attachment 15876109
> View attachment 15876110
> View attachment 15876111


Along w/ the watch, that is one fine looking pooch!!..


----------



## [BOBO]

Thunder1 said:


> Along w/ the watch, that is one fine looking pooch!!..


Thanks!😊


----------



## jbsutta

Thunder1 said:


> Hi there..haven't seen you around these parts in awhile!!..yes, it is the Olkp Edition..highly recommended..and yes, the dial is very legible in all situations..


Thanks for the feedback. Spending time on Fb pages. Hope all is well. Cheers


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Inky Fingers

Thunder1 said:


> Great!!..another Ocean 1 'Comex' homage joins the forum..what are your thoughts about it so far?..


i've had it for a year or so. I like it - it's a nice addition to my Steinhart collection.


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Inky Fingers said:


> i've had it for a year or so. I like it - it's a nice addition to my Steinhart collection.


Did you pick it up from Olko Watches?..


----------



## Inky Fingers

Thunder1 said:


> Did you pick it up from Olko Watches?..


yessir!👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## basculante




----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny COMEX homage for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## watchman600

Eugene Hot said:


>


Woah!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For yard work this a.m., my Steiny OVM 39..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Striped suits...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a touch of blue..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT, HK Ed...


----------



## Thunder1

A late afternoon/early evening switch..a new arrival for moi..an Ocean 1 Vintage Macau LE..#58 of 99..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Vintage Macau LE..#58 of 99 all day for moi..


----------



## Colin39

Thunder1 said:


> An Ocean 1 Vintage Macau LE..#58 of 99 all day for moi..
> View attachment 15890780
> 
> View attachment 15890781


Love that colour 👍👍


----------



## Thunder1

Colin39 said:


> Love that colour 👍👍


Thanx!!!..so far, so good!!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off again w/ an Ocean 1 V Macau LE..


----------



## Accutronredux

Ocean One Green


----------



## Colin39

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off again w/ an Ocean 1 V Macau LE..
> View attachment 15892637


Just love the colour, the case back is pretty smart too. But that colour 😳


----------



## Colin39

Accutronredux said:


> Ocean One Green


Love my ocean one green


----------



## jbsutta

O1-DLC-MoP


----------



## Thunder1

jbsutta said:


> O1-DLC-MoP
> View attachment 15894521


I'm curious, how is the DLC bracelet holding up?..it's a looker..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an OVM 39 for some yard work, weather permitting..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Colin39

Broke out the green Ocean One today ?


----------



## Thunder1

Again, starting the day off w/ an OVM 39 for some yard work, weather permitting..


----------



## watchman600

jbsutta said:


> O1-DLC-MoP
> View attachment 15894521


That really does look amazing.
How do you like it?
Please share your experience with it.


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> Again, starting the day off w/ an OVM 39 for some yard work, weather permitting..
> View attachment 15898715


Love the 3 hands on this one!
If I could get these hands on the blacked-out MOP one above,
I think I couldn't resist getting it immediately.


----------



## jbsutta

Thunder1 said:


> I'm curious, how is the DLC bracelet holding up?..it's a looker..


Overall not bad. Not great but not bad. One link seemed to have a very sharp corner that felt like a wire edge (think knife sharpening) to I hacked it out of frustration. The clasp has held up remarkably. You may see the little spot under the logo and I saw that a day after unwrapping and was too lazy to contact Gunter and crew (I know they would have made it right) but figured that something was going to happen to it anyway, so the hell with it, it came some "Wabi-sabi" the case itself is completely perfect so I figure I'll eventually just get a second bracelet anyway. The more I wear it the more I like it. I'll dm a photo or two since the reply doesn't allow for pics.


----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 15898628


Let me know if and when you want to let go of this one!!..


----------



## Thunder1

jbsutta said:


> Overall not bad. Not great but not bad. One link seemed to have a very sharp corner that felt like a wire edge (think knife sharpening) to I hacked it out of frustration. The clasp has held up remarkably. You may see the little spot under the logo and I saw that a day after unwrapping and was too lazy to contact Gunter and crew (I know they would have made it right) but figured that something was going to happen to it anyway, so the hell with it, it came some "Wabi-sabi" the case itself is completely perfect so I figure I'll eventually just get a second bracelet anyway. The more I wear it the more I like it. I'll dm a photo or two since the reply doesn't allow for pics.


Good to hear, and yes, I did get your PM!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Steiny GMT, Olko Edition..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sticky




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a 39mm Kermit...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the morning w/ an OVM39 for yard work duty..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## teejay

gdb1960 said:


> I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads.
> 
> Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.
> 
> View attachment 10403122





gdb1960 said:


> I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads.
> 
> Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.
> 
> View attachment 10403122


----------



## teejay




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Etchels

Just a heads up incase you’ve not seen. New limited edition ocean 39 marine black is available through gnomon. It’s a looker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco v




----------



## ssmith3046

105 in the AZ desert today.


----------



## Thunder1

ssmith3046 said:


> View attachment 15920179
> 
> 
> 105 in the AZ desert today.


Ouch!!..


----------



## watchman600

Etchels said:


> Just a heads up incase you've not seen. New limited edition ocean 39 marine black is available through gnomon. It's a looker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I go on gnomon, I see the blacked-out beauty 
with the mother of pearl dial watch.
Now THAT'S a looker I may want to get


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Every time I go on gnomon, I see the blacked-out beauty
> with the mother of pearl dial watch.
> Now THAT'S a looker I may want to get


Do it & post pics!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Etchels said:


> Just a heads up incase you've not seen. New limited edition ocean 39 marine black is available through gnomon. It's a looker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!!..so, I just had to pick it up..


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Relo60

The GMT 39mm premium today. Wish they could have more dial colours of this model.


----------



## marco v




----------



## Thunder1

marco v said:


> View attachment 15921928


A beauty not often seen...quite the snare..


----------



## Thunder1

An O1V DLC for moi today...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an O1V *Macau*..


----------



## sticky




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


Damn!!..congrats!!..I think it's a beaut..what are your initial impressions?..


----------



## Bloom

Thunder1 said:


> Damn!!..congrats!!..I think it's a beaut..what are your initial impressions?..


So far so good. Wish I would've ordered the jubilee bracelet for it, as I think that might look better.

A couple of initial observations:

- The bezel turns easier than other 39mm Steinharts that I've had in the past.

- There was a **** ton of locktite on the bracelet screws. Took a bunch of leverage and patience to size it.

- I initially thought the date was a roulette wheel, however every day is in red. I would've preferred an alternating roulette style date wheel.

- The acrylic crystal is stunning. I realize it may be more prone to scratching but it captures the vintage aesthetic in a way a sapphire crystal cannot IMO.

- The ghosting on the bezel is evenly done and looks almost like a metallic grey. I'm 50/50 on it.

Overall I'm happy with this model as I prefer to have a date function with my watches. I would've liked to see them offer a datewheel with the blue model they launched last year, but I'll take this one as a consolation prize.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1

Bloom said:


> So far so good. Wish I would've ordered the jubilee bracelet for it, as I think that might look better.
> 
> A couple of initial observations:
> 
> - The bezel turns easier than other 39mm Steinharts that I've had in the past.
> 
> - There was a **** ton of locktite on the bracelet screws. Took a bunch of leverage and patience to size it.
> 
> - I initially thought the date was a roulette wheel, however every day is in red. I would've preferred an alternating roulette style date wheel.
> 
> - The acrylic crystal is stunning. I realize it may be more prone to scratching but it captures the vintage aesthetic in a way a sapphire crystal cannot IMO.
> 
> - The ghosting on the bezel is evenly done and looks almost like a metallic grey. I'm 50/50 on it.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with this model as I prefer to have a date function with my watches. I would've liked to see them offer a datewheel with the blue model they launched last year, but I'll take this one as a consolation prize.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


I think your pic is a better look than the one on the Gnomon site, and that's saying a lot..I've an extra jubilee bracelet that I'll fit to mine(about a week away)..you know, you can buy bezel inserts from Gnomon if you should decide to switch out..if you do, I think you'll find an appreciative market for your grey one!!..I really like the look of yours as is!!..


----------



## Bloom

Thunder1 said:


> I think your pic is a better look than the one on the Gnomon site, and that's saying a lot..I've an extra jubilee bracelet that I'll fit to mine(about a week away)..you know, you can buy bezel inserts from Gnomon if you should decide to switch out..if you do, I think you'll find an appreciative market for your grey one!!..I really like the look of yours as is!!..


I think I'll warm up to it more. Don't get me wrong, it looks good, I'm just slow to be absolutely blown away with it if that makes any sense. I'm definitely going to get a jubilee bracelet for it at some point.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## marco v

sticky said:


> View attachment 15925129


A beauty, do you have some wrist shots?


----------



## sticky

marco v said:


> A beauty, do you have some wrist shots?


Here ya go - it's a yard too big for me but I don't care. Steinharts are renowned for being long of lug - add to that the fact that it's a chrono and I never stood a chance of it fitting.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Olko Vintage GMT...


----------



## Thunder1

A Vintage GMT(Hong Kong version) to start the day off...


----------



## anrex




----------



## Etchels

Bloom said:


> I think I'll warm up to it more. Don't get me wrong, it looks good, I'm just slow to be absolutely blown away with it if that makes any sense. I'm definitely going to get a jubilee bracelet for it at some point.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


I'm away to order a black insert for this watch as i can't get used to it either. It seems to make the watch appear larger to me .Just had confirmation from gnomon it's possible to buy the black one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## stygianloon

This orange Isofrane strap just arrived, and I had it in mind for a different watch...until I thought to myself, "Hey...that Steinhart has an orange GMT hand!" I think it works!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## anrex




----------



## PKC




----------



## WanderingFool

Picked this up a couple weeks ago from the board. It was running -20 SPD but after three or four adjustments have it down to +1SPD with high amplitude and super low beat error.
For the price I paid it's an excellent watch and scratches the Rolex 1655 itch.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

Late afternoon switch...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot

Late afternoon switch...


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi again..the greyed out bezel & the white w/ red numbering date wheel are real head-turners..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## parklanephil

The original OVM


----------



## Thunder1

And the Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## stygianloon




----------



## watchman600

Eugene Hot said:


>


Beautiful pics...nice looking watch!
Love the lume.
Which leather strap is this?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still one of the best looking GMTs out there..


----------



## Eugene Hot

watchman600 said:


> Beautiful pics...nice looking watch!
> Love the lume.


Thanks!



> Which leather strap is this?


Rubber and cowhide quick release from HENGRC Global Store. Price this strap was $0.01 with shipping few thousand kilometers, freebie.


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## wkw

Thunder1 said:


> Still one of the best looking GMTs out there..


Thanks. I agree. And one of the unique designs from Steinhart.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Etchels

Marine BLACK "limited edition"..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Etchels said:


> Marine BLACK "limited edition"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An excellent choice in straps, as well..


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Just arrived today.......really like it too.


----------



## usclassic

on NATO now and lume shot


----------



## usclassic

Now on tan sailcloth from straphabit with Steinhart buckle installed. (father's day 20% off code DAD20)


----------



## usclassic

On a Hirsch


----------



## Thunder1

For some yard work today... 








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ a Marine Black..


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## steven.w49




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## parklanephil

Nav B-Uhr gunmetal on black stingray strap


----------



## Thunder1

And a GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an O1V(DLC)..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny..


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka

Took this one for a dip in the sea


----------



## anthony660

39mm Ocean 1, green bezel


----------



## Thunder1

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry that I missed out on this one..it's a looker!!..


----------



## wkw

Thunder1 said:


> Sorry that I missed out on this one..it's a looker!!..


Thanks. It's an edition for the Hong Kong market, limited to 300 units.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage, Olko version..


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15963535


Great looking watch. Love the green. 
jubilee looks good on it.
good looking dogs too.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Great looking watch. Love the green.
> jubilee looks good on it.
> good looking dogs too.


Well, thankyou, sir!!..and Walter & Winston do, as well!!..


----------



## marco v

One of my favorites


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ an Ocean 1 Comex..


----------



## usclassic

Day one now patina free again....


----------



## TheGanzman

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my work week off w/ an Ocean 1 Comex..
> View attachment 15966623


Wore mine yesterday after a quick regulation, as it was dropping ~2 seconds/day. Now back up to +2-3 seconds/day, JUST how I like it!


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> Wore mine yesterday after a quick regulation, as it was dropping ~2 seconds/day. Now back up to +2-3 seconds/day, JUST how I like it!
> View attachment 15967545


And w/ that cool bezel!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Melissakis

I hadn't realised how good Vintage GMT looks at the beach until today








I wear it almost exclusively at work. My swim watch is still at the service, so today I decided to take Steinhart for a splash. I put a blue silicone Zuludiver on and here we are. 
I am pretty sure that an orange strap would look even better, but this one is also good enough.


----------



## Thunder1

Melissakis said:


> I hadn't realised how good Vintage GMT looks at the beach until today
> View attachment 15971965
> 
> I wear it almost exclusively at work. My swim watch is still at the service, so today I decided to take Steinhart for a splash. I put a blue silicone Zuludiver on and here we are.
> I am pretty sure that an orange strap would look even better, but this one is also good enough.


Well, more than good enough!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Marine Black until a new arrival is delivered..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Got my fat a** out of bed early this morning to do a little yard work before it rains this weekend in my neck of the woods..mowed the back of the lot..for this, I used my trusty OVM 39..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A *Macau* to start the day off..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## arislan

Nav-Buhr. A beast on the wrist










Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## JoeJoester

The Triton 1000 Titanium, one of my favourites in the moment!


----------



## soundfanz

Have owned this 44mm Nav B UHR for 10 years now, still gets regular use.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean One Vintage Black DLC..Steinhart made 200 of these for Gnomon in 2015-16..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean One Legacy..


----------



## robertpg

Ocean One Vintage just came in.


----------



## Thunder1

robertpg said:


> Ocean One Vintage just came in.
> 
> View attachment 15986665


Initial impressions?...


----------



## robertpg

Thunder1 said:


> Initial impressions?...


Love it so far. Sits on my flattish 7in wrist really well. Very comfortable and well made. And I love the crystal, never had one this domed, but it suits the overall aesthetic of the watch. And it seems thinner then the stated 16mm thick. The only thing I wish it had would be a riveted bracelet. Haven't really timed it yet, I will wait a couple of days for that.


----------



## Thunder1

And a 'Plexiplorer' for later this afternoon/evening..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## KJH666




----------



## Thunder1

KJH666 said:


> View attachment 15988327


Now that's one that I've seldom seen around here..the strap appears to be an excellent match for it, as well..


----------



## PKC




----------



## KJH666

Thunder1 said:


> Now that's one that I've seldom seen around here..the strap appears t be an excellent match for it, as well..


Thanks, it is a bit of a rare bird and one of the Steinhart grails. The strap is a Hirsh Robby, but I do have the original black leather Steinhart strap with the yellow stitching that originally came with the watch.


----------



## Thunder1

PKC said:


> View attachment 15989397


That would have been a great choice for 'Flieger Friday', as well!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a* Macau*..


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## PKC

Thunder1 said:


> That would have been a great choice for 'Flieger Friday', as well!!..


I had/have many Fliegers but this one is my favourite, by far. Really good job from Steinhart on the aged gun metal.


----------



## Thunder1

Late afternoon/early evening switch..the wife talked me into mowing the lot, so for that duty, I switched to my OVM 39..


----------



## xernanyo




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## khanhdnk

May be the best Steiny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

khanhdnk said:


> May be the best Steiny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's up there, for sure..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 'COMEX' for me today...


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic(Olko Ed.)..Steinhart made these for Olko Watches in 2020..


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Gclink




----------



## Thunder1

Gclink said:


> View attachment 16014330


Just a classic good looker!!..


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Thunder1

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16015929


A beaut!!..one of my Steiny favs..very underrated appearance, imo..


----------



## Theoden1

First day with my new Ocean 2 premium Carbon Black


----------



## Thunder1

Theoden1 said:


> View attachment 16017034
> 
> 
> First day with my new Ocean 2 premium Carbon Black


Initial impressions?..


----------



## Fergfour

Been a while since wearing this one, always enjoy it when I do though.


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-N981U1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16

Olko Ocean 39


----------



## Theoden1

Thunder1 said:


> Initial impressions?..


I used to wear large Breitlings but got tired of a big piece of metal on my wrist and went to 38 to 40mm watches. Happily, this feels like a much smaller watch than a typical 43mm due to the lower weight. I also like the design not being "similar" to existing watches, except maybe for my JLC Polaris. This is the first overall black watch I have purchased and I like the look. And I have gotten used to the two tone strap for now. It will be my weekend beater watch.


----------



## Thunder1

Josie16 said:


> Olko Ocean 39
> 
> View attachment 16018322


Thanx for posting..my wallet is now just a bit lighter!!..


----------



## Dec1968

Josie16 said:


> Olko Ocean 39
> 
> View attachment 16018322


I didn't know this existed. Now it's my #1 want.


----------



## Dec1968

Wow!!!!!

I'm going to have to get this.









OCEAN 1 Vintage


The price is net and does not include the VAT .For deliveries within Europe the resonsible VAT of your country will be added during the checkout. The OCEAN 1 Vintage "Come.X 39" exclusively only at OLKO Watches " The sporty exclusiveness of the OCEAN 1 Vintage "Come.X 39" makes it stand out...




www.olko-watches.com


----------



## Colin39

Busted out the Ocean One green today absolutely love this watch 👍


----------



## Thunder1

Colin39 said:


> Busted out the Ocean One green today absolutely love this watch 👍
> View attachment 16019482
> View attachment 16019483


As you should!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> View attachment 16019020
> 
> View attachment 16019021
> 
> View attachment 16019022
> 
> Wow!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCEAN 1 Vintage
> 
> 
> The price is net and does not include the VAT .For deliveries within Europe the resonsible VAT of your country will be added during the checkout. The OCEAN 1 Vintage "Come.X 39" exclusively only at OLKO Watches " The sporty exclusiveness of the OCEAN 1 Vintage "Come.X 39" makes it stand out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.olko-watches.com


And, naturally, I had to order a jubilee bracelet for it from Gnomon..hope it gets here before the watch does!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A late afternoon switch for moi..a newly arrived Ocean 1 Vintage Comex39..


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone found a thinner caseback or reduced the thickness of their caseback on their Ocean 1 watch? I'm curious how it would look on the wrist if it sat closer to the wrist....with a touch less wobble, I bet the lugs would feel better visually. I know when I take my OVM and press it down slightly, it really it's wonderfully in the wrist.


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16023271


Would you snap a pic of this and the new 39 side by side to see them together? And should the 39 have the same brushed finish on the bezel teeth? That's one awesome touch on the larger one I like a lot. Makes the bezel pop. To me, I'm not a fan of the shine on the 39 bezel teeth.


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> Would you snap a pic of this and the new 39 side by side to see them together? And should the 39 have the same brushed finish on the bezel teeth? That's one awesome touch on the larger one I like a lot. Makes the bezel pop. To me, I'm not a fan of the shine on the 39 bezel teeth.


Here you go, sir..the knurled portion of the Comex 39 bezel is polished, while that of the 42mm Comex is brushed..it makes for quite a difference in feel and appearance, imo..


----------



## Bloom

Thunder1 said:


> Here you go, sir..the knurled portion of the Comex 39 bezel is polished, while that of the 42mm Comex is brushed..it makes for quite a difference in feel and appearance, imo..
> View attachment 16033483
> 
> View attachment 16033484


Your pics are making me regret selling my Comex 39&#8230;

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## PJC618

Picked up this Ocean 39 904 premium last week and have been enjoying it this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

PJC618 said:


> Picked up this Ocean 39 904 premium last week and have been enjoying it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is the 1st one that I've seen in the wild..initial impressions?..


----------



## PJC618

Thunder1 said:


> Yours is the 1st one that I've seen in the wild..initial impressions?..


I'm very impressed so far. This is my first Steinhart. I have three higher end watches (all Omegas) so I wasn't expecting too much from this Steinhart, but it exceeded my expectations. Build quality is solid. It looks much more expensive than it is. The lume looks great as well. If I had to pick a negative, I'd say it's the clasp as it gets the job done but it's not high quality. It does have 4 micro adjustments though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> Here you go, sir..the knurled portion of the Comex 39 bezel is polished, while that of the 42mm Comex is brushed..it makes for quite a difference in feel and appearance, imo..
> View attachment 16033483
> 
> View attachment 16033484


Do you prefer the brushed or polished look?


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> Do you prefer the brushed or polished look?


The brushed, w/o question..


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT...


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> The brushed, w/o question..


I had an OVM39 where I brushed the bezel. Looked worlds better. The shiny aspect of the 39 bezel contrasts and clashes with the brushed case top. Looks very out of place.
View attachment 16038369


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> I had an OVM39 where I brushed the bezel. Looked worlds better. The shiny aspect of the 39 bezel contrasts and clashes with the brushed case top. Looks very out of place.
> View attachment 16038369


Thanx!!..I'll look into it...


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Dec1968

So I have sold 4 total OVM's; 2 v1's, 1 V2, and 1 SE Acrylic model.

All I wore with NATO because the oyster strap simply made the watch feel too flat with the straight lugs, and the lugs having flat ends.

Enter the Jubilee on my 7" wrist and on my THIRD OVM V1.

Whoa....it doesn't have nearly any of that 'feel' I had before. The Jubilee TRANSFORMS the 42 on my wrist. Yes, I'd still like the top of the lugs to taper downwards, but the flatness issues seem to have disappeared, or at least greatly been minimized. 
























Well done.


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> So I have sold 4 total OVM's; 2 v1's, 1 V2, and 1 SE Acrylic model.
> 
> All I wore with NATO because the oyster strap simply made the watch feel too flat with the straight lugs, and the lugs having flat ends.
> 
> Enter the Jubilee on my 7" wrist and on my THIRD OVM V1.
> 
> Whoa....it doesn't have nearly any of that 'feel' I had before. The Jubilee TRANSFORMS the 42 on my wrist. Yes, I'd still like the top of the lugs to taper downwards, but the flatness issues seem to have disappeared, or at least greatly been minimized.
> View attachment 16039433
> 
> View attachment 16039434
> 
> View attachment 16039435
> 
> Well done.


And the jubilee works this same magic on the 39mm versions, imo..


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> And the jubilee works this same magic on the 39mm versions, imo..


I can only imagine. So - that begs the question of whether or not I keep this or get a 39. I'd rather not have both.


----------



## jostoforov




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Uh oh. Time to appease the wife. Pulled the trigger on the Ocean One Vintage 39 Double Red. 

Time to sell the Seiko for sure.


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> Uh oh. Time to appease the wife. Pulled the trigger on the Ocean One Vintage 39 Double Red.
> 
> Time to sell the Seiko for sure.


Terrific news!!..


----------



## Dec1968

Basically it's this, but new from Gnomon.


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> View attachment 16041598
> 
> Basically it's this, but new from Gnomon.


Will you be brushing the bezel?..


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> Will you be brushing the bezel?..


Yes. What I'll do is brush the top and the sides, but not inside the teeth. Rolex did this to add the glistening effect of the inner portions of the teeth, but to keep the bezel itself from being brighter than the case. It really makes a world of difference and is not hard to do at all. Just some patience and some tape.


----------



## watchman600

Here is the Steinhart HULK. It's an AMAZING watch!
I love the great sunburst green dial...
and it has a great tapered bracelet that is very comfortable:
View attachment 16044986
View attachment 16044987
View attachment 16044990
View attachment 16044994
View attachment 16044995


----------



## SGNG63

Ocean 39 Marine Blue...very happy with fit and finish....


----------



## KJH666

The very first incarnation of the mighty Vintage Red from 2009 with the fully polished bottle top bezel, high domed acrylic crystal and earlier case back.


----------



## Thunder1

KJH666 said:


> The very first incarnation of the mighty Vintage Red from 2009 with the fully polished bottle top bezel, high domed acrylic crystal and earlier case back.
> 
> View attachment 16047801
> View attachment 16047802
> View attachment 16047803


Wow!!..let me know if & when you want to let go of this beaut!!..


----------



## khanhdnk

Missing this piece 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

KJH666 said:


> The very first incarnation of the mighty Vintage Red from 2009 with the fully polished bottle top bezel, high domed acrylic crystal and earlier case back.
> 
> View attachment 16047801
> View attachment 16047802
> View attachment 16047803


How did you brush it, mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

Thunder1 said:


> Wow!!..let me know if & when you want to let go of this beaut!!..


Will do 👍


----------



## KJH666

khanhdnk said:


> How did you brush it, mate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't me, that's how Steinhart sold them until around 2010. After that the newer brushed bezels were introduced at the same time as the newer case back, both of which are still being used today.

Makes the earlier models that little bit more special and worth hunting out.


----------



## khanhdnk

KJH666 said:


> Wasn't me, that's how Steinhart sold them until around 2010. After that the newer brushed bezels were introduced at the same time as the newer case back, both of which are still being used today.
> 
> Makes the earlier models that little bit more special and worth hunting out.


Well, i was meaning "polish", jaja! But you got it. 
Steinhart brought back the polished bezel with the Ocean 39 line. They are more eye-catching really!

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Something came in the mail today.....


----------



## Dec1968




----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> View attachment 16049428
> 
> View attachment 16049429


It looks great!!!..what do you think?...


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> Ii looks great!!!..what do you think?...


I could not be happier with the decision. It might be the best looking Steinhart I've owned.


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Dec1968




----------



## khanhdnk

Dec1968 said:


> View attachment 16049428
> 
> View attachment 16049429


Looking great with that jubilee. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Reluctantly, I have listed this 39mm OVM in the Sales Forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

davidinjackson said:


> Reluctantly, I have listed this 39mm OVM in the Sales Forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck w/ the sale!!..


----------



## khanhdnk

Coffee time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximoMark

This arrived today.

I absolutely love it!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Batman Gmt!!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Has anyone with the 39mm and Oyster style bracelet had fitment issues where the center link connecting the bracelet and end link seems like it doesn't fit very well? As in, the top of the link and end link sits caddywampus?


----------



## MaximoMark

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone with the 39mm and Oyster style bracelet had fitment issues where the center link connecting the bracelet and end link seems like it doesn't fit very well? As in, the top of the link and end link sits caddywampus?


I have the ocean 39 premium and have no such issue. I previously had the original 39 with oyster bracelet and had no issues with end link fitting incorrectly either.

I'll be honnest, I had to google caddywampus to see what it meant


----------



## Thunder1

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone with the 39mm and Oyster style bracelet had fitment issues where the center link connecting the bracelet and end link seems like it doesn't fit very well? As in, the top of the link and end link sits caddywampus?


I have this work done by a local watchmaker..as I remember, you have to use the end links that came with the jubilee bracelet when you're switching over to the watch that came with the oyster bracelet..hope this helps!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an OVM 39, as we've(my neighbor & myself) a large brush pile to burn this a.m...so wish us luck!!..


----------



## Dec1968

Thunder1 said:


> I have this work done by a local watchmaker..as I remember, you have to use the end links that came with the jubilee bracelet when you're switching over to the watch that came with the oyster bracelet..hope this helps!!..


Luckily I have both factory ones, complete with their springbars. The Jubilee endlink and Oyster endlink aren't compatible with the opposing bracelet.

It's for sure the center link - as it replicates no matter which endlink I use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Macau for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny Vintage GMT(Hong Kong version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## watchman600

This is an AMAZING watch...I LOVE the green,
and how it plays in the light, and how it makes me feel:






















It pops so much, exuding that rich color that it is the first one that someone
I was talking to, kept looking at it, stealing glances,
and I actually had to stop the conversation and show him the watch!
No, it's not a Rolex or a fake Rolex. It's a Steinhart.
I showed him the display back and talked a little about microbrands, and that was it.
But that has NEVER happened to me before with any of my other watches.
I guess the HULK stands out !
Pretty cool.


----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## xernanyo




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..an Ocean 1 Comex&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Marine Blue..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Legacy..


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Kermit' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

.
For later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..new to me..mine is # 51 of 150..made for Gnomon in late 2015, early 2016..features a raised plexi domed crystal..I've ordered a jubilee bracelet for it, but am happy enough w/ the standard bracelet..am curious as to what it would look like w/ a leather strap..highly recommended!!..try to get ahold of one, if you can..I'll take better pics later today..


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A better pic of my Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1

The honeymoon continues this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Still, the honeymoon continues this afternoon/evening..


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Thunder1

An Explorer Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Terra Incognita


----------



## slobtad

Aviation


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> An Explorer Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16098821
> 
> View attachment 16098823


I'm digging the bracelet. Did it come with the watch?
My GREEN Hulk (double green ceramic premium- whatever they call it)
came with a *great *tapering bracelet...that I will probably leave it on,
but I would like to know anyway.
---
BTW, I will be wearing the green Hulk tonight,








as my special watch for the weekend.
It really is a stunning watch!


----------



## Thunder1

Your 'Hulk' is a looker and the oyster style strap on it is a very fine fit for it, as well..I ended up switching out the oyster style strap the Plexiplorer came with with a jubilee strap that Steinhart & Gnomon sell(A Steinhart accessory)..I like their look & feel a little more than the oyster strap..btw, the jubilee bracelets taper down to the clasp, as well..


----------



## watchman600

Thanks! (your post says "attachments", but there aren't any pictures of the bracelet)
---
Fancy Green Hulk for the weekend, with new pics
(I love the different shades of green in slightly different angles and light):


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Thanks! (your post says "attachments", but there aren't any pictures of the bracelet)
> ---
> Fancy Green Hulk for the weekend, with new pics
> (I love the different shades of green in slightly different angles and light):


Sorry!!..here's a pic of the Plexiplorer w/ more of an emphasis on the bracelet..


----------



## Thunder1

A new arrival for all day today, a Marine Black..








And how it fits in w/ the rest of my Marine collection..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot

Later


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Plexiplorer..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## TheGanzman

My usual "night watch" due to its fantastic relumed with C3 luminosity; one of two I own, both relumed in C3. This one on a genuine Tropic strap - decided to leave it on all day as well:


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> My usual "night watch" due to its fantastic relumed with C3 luminosity; one of two I own, both relumed in C3. This one on a genuine Tropic strap - decided to leave it on all day as well:
> View attachment 16122416


It's a beaut!!..
🙌


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(HK Edition)..
















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Steverino 417

I'm enjoying wearing 'Kermit' today.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage Black DLC..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Legacy*..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Rush

My Ocean 39 Vintage GMT OLKO Edition on a gray PhenomeNato strap:










It's my first watch with a Sellita movement, I'm impressed! Only my ETA 2824 equipped Ball Fireman is as stable, my two other 2824 watches and COSC Powermatic Certina aren't as stable.










My biggest complaint is that the lume is weak.


----------



## Steverino 417

Got the Ocean 1 Coke on this evening.


----------



## o_massana

gdb1960 said:


> I felt like we needed one of these threads for us Stein-heads.
> 
> Going with my recently acquired OVM on shark mesh today.
> 
> View attachment 10403122


I like this steinhart the best, it's vintage lookimg, awesome watch


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 'Comex" for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..thinking about what it would look like on a brown leather strap..
















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TIF'...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dino7

photos from the other day , but loving this way more than I thought I would when I took a punt on it &#8230;


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## amorg

Beautiful Spring day on the Gold Coast. _







_


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Eugene Hot

Blacksea today


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Steverino 417

Got The Hulk on this evening...


----------



## Thunder1

A '_Kermit_' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Olko version)..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 13gsc13

Wearing this in morning 
Then my G-Shock for golf this afternoon


----------



## KJH666

Just had to be done.

















I was thinking about that French Le Mans limited edition the other day, I used to own number 33 of 69 and foolishly sold it. Must try and find another of those.


----------



## RustyBin5

KJH666 said:


> Just had to be done.
> 
> View attachment 16153834
> View attachment 16153837
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that French Le Mans limited edition the other day, I used to own number 33 of 69 and foolishly sold it. Must try and find another of those.


I think that looks great bud


----------



## Thunder1

KJH666 said:


> Just had to be done.
> 
> View attachment 16153834
> View attachment 16153837
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that French Le Mans limited edition the other day, I used to own number 33 of 69 and foolishly sold it. Must try and find another of those.


Well, what do you think??..that's the 1st one that I've seen a post of..


----------



## maguirejp

This one today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Thunder1

maguirejp said:


> This one today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 16154027


Looks brand new!!..


----------



## KJH666

RustyBin5 said:


> I think that looks great bud


Cheers Rusty.


----------



## KJH666

Thunder1 said:


> Well, what do you think??..that's the 1st one that I've seen a post of..


It’s a stunning watch. The changes to the case from the previous chronograph models appealed, not quite so high and curved lugs that are similar to the Ocean two and I personally prefer an acrylic crystal. The non screw down pushers are a big improvement in my opinion. I know an acrylic crystal is a deal breaker for some, but it gives the watch a warm vintage feel. It is still a sizeable beast though. My wrist is 7:25” (18.5cm) for reference.






















The white dial and narrow steel bezel are superb and it being a limited edition of just 100 watches does help. Still available at this time.


----------



## xernanyo




----------



## maguirejp

Thunder1 said:


> Looks brand new!!..


Yes, just two weeks old. Am loving it.


----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## Scottsh80




----------



## Scottsh80




----------



## Thunder1

Scottsh80 said:


> View attachment 16160948


A big time Ocean 2 fan, are you??..


----------



## Scottsh80

Thunder1 said:


> A big time Ocean 2 fan, are you??..
> View attachment 16161131


Definitely!


----------



## KJH666

Scottsh80 said:


> Definitely!


You should have said, I sold my Mark 1 Yellow on TZUK a few weeks back 😉


----------



## Scottsh80

KJH666 said:


> You should have said, I sold my Mark 1 Yellow on TZUK a few weeks back 😉


The one with the black band w yellow stripes ?


----------



## Scottsh80

KJH666 said:


> You should have said, I sold my Mark 1 Yellow on TZUK a few weeks back 😉


----------



## KJH666

That’s the one, sold it to Rusty. It was on e-bay as well, but there didn’t seem to be much interest on there.


----------



## Scottsh80

KJH666 said:


> That’s the one, sold it to Rusty. It was on e-bay as well, but there didn’t seem to be much interest on there.


Pretty!


----------



## KJH666

Scottsh80 said:


> Pretty!


If you want a nice Steinhart, here is a stunner, totally original with old logo on the dial, bracelet and crown and that fat font insert is to die for. Surprised it hasn’t been snapped up.

No connection to seller, just a heads up for the Steinhart fanboys.





__





Steinhart Ocean 1 | Chrono24.co.uk


Great prices for Steinhart Ocean 1 on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.




www.chrono24.co.uk


----------



## kevintari

One of my favorite watches in the collection, even though it’s not the most expensive by a long shot!


----------



## Scottsh80

KJH666 said:


> If you want a nice Steinhart, here is a stunner, totally original with old logo on the dial, bracelet and crown and that fat font insert is to die for. Surprised it hasn’t been snapped up.
> 
> No connection to seller, just a heads up for the Steinhart fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Ocean 1 | Chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> Great prices for Steinhart Ocean 1 on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.co.uk


I don’t do cyclops myself


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Scottsh80

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16162402


Sweet!


----------



## Thunder1

A recent arrival for me all day today..


----------



## Thunder1

Keeping w/ the GMT to start the day off..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## CPS




----------



## Thunder1

A recent arrival for me all day today..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Once again for me today..


----------



## maxbill

Just bought my first Steinhart








It is too big for me (47mm), but I like it anyway!


----------



## Thunder1

maxbill said:


> Just bought my first Steinhart
> View attachment 16178648
> 
> It is too big for me (47mm), but I like it anyway!


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## at2011

This for tonight









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Stiorra




----------



## d55124

I broke out the 39mm OV GMT


----------



## Thunder1

d55124 said:


> I broke out the 39mm OV GMT
> 
> View attachment 16186537


Yep, it's a looker!!..


----------



## KogKiller




----------



## Thunder1

KogKiller said:


> View attachment 16189926


Yep, a good looking piece of fine a$$ wrist wear!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For this morning's round of yard work...


----------



## alznc

Ocean TI on a Pelagos crafter blue strap


----------



## robhkc




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> A recent arrival for me all day today..
> View attachment 16176650
> 
> 
> View attachment 16176325


I had that watch for a while and loved it. Congrats! Get yourself a little Titanium Finishing Pad for the occasional scratch and it will stay as new for years to come.

Brushed Titanium Refinishing Pad for Watches https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015ESCNXY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_fabc_399XRB7YZ2P4124Y2Y7X


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> I had that watch for a while and loved it. Congrats! Get yourself a little Titanium Finishing Pad for the occasional scratch and it will stay as new for years to come.
> 
> Brushed Titanium Refinishing Pad for Watches https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015ESCNXY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_fabc_399XRB7YZ2P4124Y2Y7X


Thanx for the info!!..just ordered one..will post pics after I use it..have a great weekend!!..


----------



## Knoxrocks222

None because their website won’t let me buy one!!!


----------



## sector445

Gmt...









Poslano sa mog Redmi Note 8 Pro koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Going green a little later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## hietsukka

This is a weird one. Sometimes i feel like i should sell it, especially because the lug design is not good. But when i put it on my wrist and wear it on different straps i kinda fall in love with it again. I am also considering buying the jubilee bracelet, maybe it is more comfortable than the oyster


----------



## Thunder1

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16206661
> 
> 
> This is a weird one. Sometimes i feel like i should sell it, especially because the lug design is not good. But when i put it on my wrist and wear it on different straps i kinda fall in love with it again. I am also considering buying the jubilee bracelet, maybe it is more comfortable than the oyster


While I haven't yet changed bracelets on this one, I feel like the jubilee bracelet is generally more comfortable on these 39mm Steinys..and I'm the only one!!..give it a try & let us know what *you* think..


----------



## Thunder1

Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko version) for moi today..


----------



## Knoxrocks222

I’m not wearing one because my bank refuses to let me use my debit card to buy one from their website for some reason


----------



## Thunder1

Knoxrocks222 said:


> I’m not wearing one because my bank refuses to let me use my debit card to buy one from their website for some reason


Have you tried the Gnomon or Olko web sites?...


----------



## Thunder1

A *Marine Black* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sector445

Vintage red Mk3


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a new Steiny arrival for moi..it's the relatively new Ocean 39Premium 904L..so far, so good!!..


----------



## Knoxrocks222

Other than the ripping of the wrist hair… a jubilee is always more comfortable that an oyster


----------



## Knoxrocks222

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16206661
> 
> 
> This is a weird one. Sometimes i feel like i should sell it, especially because the lug design is not good. But when i put it on my wrist and wear it on different straps i kinda fall in love with it again. I am also considering buying the jubilee bracelet, maybe it is more comfortable than the oyster


----------



## Thunder1

Knoxrocks222 said:


> Other than the ripping of the wrist hair… a jubilee is always more comfortable that an oyster


I've not experienced any 'hair-pulling' as yet w/ the Steiny jubilee bracelets..keeping my fingers crossed, though!!..


----------



## Thunder1

I'm giving high marks to this Steiny Ocean 39 Premium 904L..if anyone is looking for both a nice & affordable alternative to the discontinued Rolex Explorer 39mm, this is an excellent choice, imo..


----------



## [email protected]

Thunder1 said:


> Going green a little later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16206173
> 
> View attachment 16206172


Great color! Is this an older model?


----------



## Thunder1

[email protected] said:


> Great color! Is this an older model?


No, it's a rather recent release..can be found on both the Steinhart & Gnomon web sites...give them a look!!..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Vintage for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mannal

25 days later, same watch. Time to unpack his friends.


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 1 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Hulk' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## kevinlucci

New pup still with the Apollon 3-hander that started it all after 3 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Maxi for me all day today..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a 'Comex' 39..


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..


----------



## twintop

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 B-Muster


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Hulk' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## watchman600

After not being able to wear a watch for over a week, because of some weird rash,
I finally was able to today and reached for the Steinhart HULK...a beauty!


----------



## dieOrg

Ocean 1 Green









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

My newest just got yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## amorg

nhart


----------



## Melissakis




----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ELCID86

Shawn in VA (USA)


----------



## Flopi81

Steinhart Nav. B Uhr 42mm in bronze
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39

Love this watch


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a newly acquired Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..


----------



## amorg

It's a pool day. Might need to change my strap.


----------



## Flopi81

Steinhart Marine Chronometer 44 limited run









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04

My first Steiny in a couple of years. Pictures don’t do it justice, it’s seriously impressive!


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny GMT(HK Ed)..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny 904L for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an O1V w/ DLC coating..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Happy New Year!


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## bubba0951

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Hope...









...that everybody...









...had raced through...









...that 2021 final week...









...came smoothly today to 2022!!!









🥳😁🥳​


----------



## Thunder1

Ed.YANG said:


> Hope...
> View attachment 16335042
> 
> 
> ...that everybody...
> View attachment 16335043
> 
> 
> ...had raced through...
> View attachment 16335045
> 
> 
> ...that 2021 final week...
> View attachment 16335047
> 
> 
> ...came smoothly today to 2022!!!
> View attachment 16335048
> 
> 
> 🥳😁🥳​


That's quite the collection of Steiny chronos!!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting both the New Year & the day off w/ a Steiny GMT(Olko Ed.)…


----------



## Ed.YANG

48yrs ago today, both my parents were celebrating a full month after-birth of me to this world...








...reaching on this point in life,
one have to take a break and think how to proceed ahead...🧐​


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Thunder1

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16337413


Eye candy personified!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny GMT(HK Ed.)..


----------



## bubba0951

Steinhart OVM 39


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Blue Ceramic Steiny..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny 'COMEX'...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Making a U-Turn back to the original ride...








































...after 3 days blessings of Golden Holidays .​


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bubba0951

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16350175


What model is this? I do not see it on Steinhart or Gnomon websites.


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> What model is this? I do not see it on Steinhart or Gnomon websites.


Sorry, the blue one.


----------



## Eugene Hot

bubba0951 said:


> What model is this? I do not see it on Steinhart or Gnomon websites.


Steinhart Marine Chronometer "TERRA INCOGNITA" WATCH.RU 2012 Limited Edition #003/100















#
































The predecessor in 1915 cost 45 shillings


----------



## bubba0951

Eugene Hot said:


> Steinhart Marine Chronometer "TERRA INCOGNITA" WATCH.RU 2012 Limited Edition #003/100
> 
> View attachment 16353799
> View attachment 16353795
> #
> View attachment 16353801
> View attachment 16353802
> 
> View attachment 16353829
> 
> 
> The predecessor in 1915 cost 45 shillings
> 
> View attachment 16353854


Bp


----------



## bubba0951

bubba0951 said:


> Bp


Fat fingers. Very nice watch.


----------



## Davidlp

Odisea


----------



## Mozjo33

*Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Automatik B-Muster (ETA 2824-2)







*


----------



## XR1200

Landed today
















Envoyé de mon ELE-L29 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

.


----------



## Kjdubyah




----------



## sector445

Ovr Mk2


----------



## sbeams

Oops, I posted this in the wrong thread lol. Wearing my Nav B Chrono, 47mm, in the brown leather butterfly strap. A decade of patina and I am super happy with the dark brown patina of the strap!


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my weekend w/ a Kermit..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jbsutta

my first and still most worn O1-500GMT


----------



## Thunder1

jbsutta said:


> my first and still most worn O1-500GMT
> View attachment 16401986


Batman rules!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Titanium...very light weight, good looks, comfortable feel on the wrist, accurate/reliable time keeping..what's not to like?..


----------



## Rollan

Finally got the delivery of my Tropic Plexi. Steinys and it’s followers here rock!!! You guys are Awesome!!!


----------



## Bob Orr

Does Debaufre qualify for this? I had this NAV-B GMT on for a while yesterday


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> Finally got the delivery of my Tropic Plexi. Steinys and it’s followers here rock!!! You guys are Awesome!!!
> View attachment 16405546


A pretty rich looking 'look', imo..nice choice!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A touch of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a GMT..
> View attachment 16411372
> 
> View attachment 16411379


Jubilee looks so good!! I need one for my Tropic.


----------



## Rollan

Matching that Roundel blue😜


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> Matching that Roundel blue😜
> View attachment 16412539


Quite the duo!!..


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Mozjo33

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a GMT..
> View attachment 16411372
> 
> View attachment 16411379


I go to the Steinhart website at least once a week and stare at this watch. Definitely on my need to get list. Love everything about it.


----------



## Thunder1

Mozjo33 said:


> I go to the Steinhart website at least once a week and stare at this watch. Definitely on my need to get list. Love everything about it.


Hi there Mo..thanx!!..but the one you're referring to(and that I'm wearing today) is on the Olko site..it(lighter color dial, different hand trim) differs from the version found on the Steinhart/Gnomon sites...I recommend this Olko version over the standard version..good luck hunting!!..

Ocean 39 vintage GMT Premium blue red Ceramik special OLKO edition "ex – www.olko-watches.com


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mozjo33

Thunder1 said:


> Hi there Mo..thanx!!..but the one you're referring to(and that I'm wearing today) is on the Olko site..it(lighter color dial, different hand trim) differs from the version found on the Steinhart/Gnomon sites...I recommend this Olko version over the standard version..good luck hunting!!..
> 
> Ocean 39 vintage GMT Premium blue red Ceramik special OLKO edition "ex – www.olko-watches.com


Definitely will take a look. Thank you!


----------



## Rollan

Lume shot


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my weekend w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..
> View attachment 16418748
> 
> View attachment 16418712


My favorite!!


----------



## Rollan

Underwater shot


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> Underwater shot
> View attachment 16418994


Another fine pic of yours of a Steiny at it's best!!...


----------



## watchman600

I'm wearing my HULK today.
(double green ceramic premium ocean one... too many official words)
I love this watch. SO good in the light. Open case back to admire the movement.
Tapering bracelet is nice. It's a winner, for sure!
Sorry about no pic...maybe later.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

And an *Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rollan

This shade of blue is just amazing!!


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> This shade of blue is just amazing!!
> View attachment 16426577


Purdy, purdy, purdy!!..


----------



## Thunder1

My 'go-to' wrist wear for some yard work when I return from running a few errands in town, an OVM 39..








And for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs, a Marine Black..


----------



## Guster16




----------



## Thunder1

Guster16 said:


> View attachment 16432332


That would look so much better on my wrist!!..


----------



## sbeams

Still on my wrist! Plus snow!


----------



## Rollan

Steinhart Sunday!!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

The Olko GMT for me later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Traveller GMT


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## Thunder1

garydusa said:


> Steinhart Traveller GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz I’m Traveling:
> “Like Caine in Kung Fu”


Hmmm, the 1st of these that I've seen..


----------



## m j b

I picked up this "hulk" last week and have been wearing it since. I popped off the wart (cyclops) and it's been running pretty consistently 5 seconds fast a day. Not quite as good as my other Steinharts, but those have ETA movements. This one has the Sellita SW200 Elaboré.

Pictures: one in cloudy sunlight pre-surgery, the other in direct sunlight, no wart. No retouching on either pic.


----------



## garydusa

again with the Traveller..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## ghanycz

New to me Ocean 39 sans cyclops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollan




----------



## Cougar17

Kermit just came via FedEx. Not the best picture, but the watch is spectacular! Absolutely love it!









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs, a Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1

A *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> A *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16457742
> 
> View attachment 16457743


How did you manage to get one of those? What a rare find!


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> How did you manage to get one of those? What a rare find!


It was from a private sale a year or so ago..only 99 made for a Singapore company that sells(sold) Steinys..I quite like it!!..so, how's your newest Steiny compare to those that you already own?..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> It was from a private sale a year or so ago..only 99 made for a Singapore company that sells(sold) Steinys..I quite like it!!..so, how's your newest Steiny compare to those that you already own?..


The newest one with the Explorer dial, is the most accurate one of all. It’s at +2spd, so I’m very happy with it. The Marine Blue Snowflake is at -6spd, and the Tropic runs +7spd. All good stats, thats why I can’t stop buying them. 39mm Vintage Red is next on my radar. Then I’ll see about budgeting for that Tudor BB58.😜


----------



## Morency79

Just arrived today, my first Steinhart.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Black Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening.







.


----------



## Guster16

A different bond









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Strap n Bracelet change ups…


----------



## Ticktocker

Ocean One red from 2009.


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## garydusa

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Cougar17

Loving this Steinhart









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sector445

.


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi all day for moi..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny GMT, an Olko edition..


----------



## ghanycz

Vintage red 39 today. Love this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..


----------



## Rollan

My 5th Steiny. Man…they’re so addicting!!! 39 Vintage Red.


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> My 5th Steiny. Man…they’re so addicting!!! 39 Vintage Red.
> View attachment 16487805


Yep, that very much seems to be the case!!..


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..
> View attachment 16486948
> 
> View attachment 16486958


They made a black one?!? I really liked the O1V, the 42 just felt a little big after a while. Gnomon needs to do a 39mm version with the Submariner 6538 dial, and same size crown.


----------



## modsupremo

Flieger everyday goodness with the tried-and-true Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan B Muster Zentralsekunde, on my person and keeping me on the dot and cheery!
A splendid and productive one to you all!
Be well and stay safe always!


----------



## Thunder1

Rollan said:


> They made a black one?!? I really liked the O1V, the 42 just felt a little big after a while. Gnomon needs to do a 39mm version with the Submariner 6538 dial, and same size crown.
> View attachment 16488496


Agreed..you know, this Olko 39 'Comex' is pretty close..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Maxi Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollan

Thunder1 said:


> A Steiny Maxi Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16491066
> 
> View attachment 16491067


Changed to oyster for the meantime.


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Rollan

Explorer Dial


----------



## watchman600

the Steinhart HULK...so *beautiful* that I didn't even have to enlarge the picture to help bring out the beauty.
I actually "window-shopped" Steinharts on their website and on Gnomon. The "blacked-out" mother-of-pearl dial is something to think about...
as well as the pepsi gmt ceramic.
This is STILL on my wrist...it doesn't want to come off!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## German Tony




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Kermit' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rollan

My new favorite. Runs at -1spd, but I love this look. I always wanted a Double Red Sea Dweller.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktock

I own two stienys, did move my 1st one on many moons ago and oft regretted it or I would have three. This one I wear much and love the green aluminum bezel insert. Old school I guess. 39mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Cougar17

Getting ready for the ToTo/Journey concert. I may be sitting in the nosebleed section, but at least I have the Kermit to keep me company. 









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktock




----------



## LP49

Still have it on.


----------



## Thunder1

Worn earlier this a.m. for some yard work...


----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart Big Pilot Premium sandwich dial Special Edition 2010 #04/88 with torf vintage strap.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Thunder1

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16526048
> 
> View attachment 16526047
> 
> View attachment 16526045


Seems like everyone & their dog is picking up one of these babes!!..if I didn't already have the 3-hand version, I'd be on it like gravy on rice..


----------



## Relo60

Thunder1 said:


> Seems like everyone & their dog is picking up one of these babes!!..if I didn't already have the 3-hand version, I'd be on it like gravy on rice..


Steinhart should take the hint and come out with a variety of colour ways 👍🏼


----------



## Thunder1

This Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for walking the dogs & for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ASX

Wearing my Ocean 39 Marine black today..... No cyclops and ceramic bezel installed.. Got a jubilee bracelet being delivered tomorrow will post the updated look


----------



## Ricktock

ASX said:


> Wearing my Ocean 39 Marine black today..... No cyclops and ceramic bezel installed.. Got a jubilee bracelet being delivered tomorrow will post the updated look
> View attachment 16530299


Ohhhh Mommy, I Likey. And 39mm too.
I have one, a Star Bucks. I like the Snowflake hands. And though I do not have now, a Jubilee is in the future for me as well.


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## mascherani

my Oporto LE. the one and only! 









Enviado do meu Mi Note 10 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Limited Editions #003/100 and #003/111


----------



## watchman600

Green Hulk today...same as yesterday 
It's a beautiful watch that has scratched the green itch so well
that I have held off getting the Oris Aquis
(if you understand what I mean).
I took 3 pics of it & posted them yesterday in the what diver are you wearing today.


----------



## mascherani

changed the NATO, not the Steiny.
still my LE.


----------



## Thunder1

A late afternoon switch for moi..


----------



## kenls

OVM Mk III on a Naguer De Combat strap. Never thought I’d take it off the bracelet.










This neglected fellow’ll be getting a whole lot more wrist time from now on.


----------



## mascherani

my new Marine Black. so freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## Thunder1

mascherani said:


> my new Marine Black. so freakin' gorgeous!


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up...they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## KogKiller

Just received my 39 plexi. Loving it!


----------



## mascherani

still in love with this bad boy!


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A Marine Black Plexi for later this afternoon/evening walking the dogs..


----------



## Cougar17

39mm Kermit









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## watchman600

I just ordered the Ocean 1 premium blue ceramic...
and I'm pretty excited about it.
The vibrant royal blue dial looks pretty amazing.





STEINHART Ocean One premium BLUE Ceramic | Diver Watch


Automatic Diver Watch ✓ swiss made ✓ ETA 2892/SW300 élaboré premium ✓ 42mm stainless steel ✓ waterproof to 30 ATM ✓Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de




www.steinhartwatches.de




I hope it's awesome!


----------



## Thunder1

For some 'around the house' yard work this morning and early afternoon..


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Kermit*..


----------



## watchman600

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16569954


This is a beautiful looking watch!
I saw it on the Steinhart page, when I was looking to buy my royal blue one.
If I'm ever in the market for a GMT, this will be on the top of my list!


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a *Kermit*..
> View attachment 16571499
> 
> View attachment 16571500


Did you get this bracelet with gnomon?
I bought on the Steinhart website, and there wasn't any option for this bracelet.
(though I know from the Hulk that the "regular bracelet" is QUITE GOOD).


----------



## mascherani

happy Easter.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Did you get this bracelet with gnomon?
> I bought on the Steinhart website, and there wasn't any option for this bracelet.
> (though I know from the Hulk that the "regular bracelet" is QUITE GOOD).


Yes, it was(and still is, I believe) an option when I bought this Kermit from Gnomon..highly recommended!!


----------



## Wackamole82

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16569954


Great watch, though I recently got one myself with the aluminum bezel and the oyster bracelet since I was looking for as close to a Rolex 1675 as I could for my collection. If only Steinhart made a manual wind version....think they ever will?


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Macau*..


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## sticky




----------



## kenls

OVM mkiii


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## watchman600

MAN is this FAST from Germany!!
Shipped from Steinhart using FedEx international...WOW.
(and they required a signature, which "in practice" most watches I've gotten don't,
even when they say they will need one, and should need one).
I'm VERY pleased!


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> MAN is this FAST from Germany!!
> Shipped from Steinhart using FedEx international...WOW.
> (and they required a signature, which "in practice" most watches I've gotten don't,
> even when they say they will need one, and should need one).
> I'm VERY pleased!
> View attachment 16579599


Good for you!!,,quite the looker!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny *Marine Black* for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a GMT(Olko Ed.)..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16586490


Almost forgot what this baby looks like!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny GMT(Olko Ed.)..


----------



## Cougar17

Kermit today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## njdan

42MM Ocean One GMT Titanium Premium Ceramic.


----------



## LP49

Here's the 39mm Ceramic Version


----------



## stobievulture




----------



## Thunder1

stobievulture said:


> View attachment 16589911


That's one that I seldom see..


----------



## stobievulture

was trying to move it on but i think i'll decide to keep it...have a few different straps, cracking watch but possibly a little bit big


----------



## watchman600

What started as a search for the Tudor bronze,
turned up this "hidden beauty".
This is SUCH a good looking watch!
I love the hands...and the 2 tone colors. And $720 delivered is pretty good.
What do you guys think?
edit: I linked 3 better pictures that you can enlarge to see all the detail






Steinhart Watches GMT-OCEAN 1 BLUE RED | Diver watch 30 ATM


Steinhart Watches | sporty exclusiveness | solid design | outstanding cost-performance ratio | Swiss made | ETA 2893-2 Elaboré movement | stainless Steel barcelet, Sporty exclusivity, massive design, top price-performance ratio




www.steinhartwatches.de







https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_3.1614334794.jpg





https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_7.1614334794.jpg





https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_new.11.1614334794.jpg


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> What started as a search for the Tudor bronze,
> turned up this "hidden beauty".
> This is SUCH a good looking watch!
> I love the hands...and the 2 tone colors. And $720 delivered is pretty good.
> What do you guys think?
> edit: I linked 3 better pictures that you can enlarge to see all the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Watches GMT-OCEAN 1 BLUE RED | Diver watch 30 ATM
> 
> 
> Steinhart Watches | sporty exclusiveness | solid design | outstanding cost-performance ratio | Swiss made | ETA 2893-2 Elaboré movement | stainless Steel barcelet, Sporty exclusivity, massive design, top price-performance ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinhartwatches.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_3.1614334794.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_7.1614334794.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_new.11.1614334794.jpg


What is important is what you think!!..wear what you like!!..


----------



## watchman600

Yeah, I guess what I mean is: 
I'm not sure IF I will like
1. the matte black dial, as opposed to the shiny/inky black dial of their ceramic pepsi GMT
2. the "grainy gold color" filled in hour markers on the bezel insert
3. the two-tone bracelet with shiny gold color in the middle
which is WHY I'm asking you guys what you think about this watch and these 3 points specifically.
Thanks


https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_new.11.1614334794.jpg





https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_7.1614334794.jpg





https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_3.1614334794.jpg


----------



## bubba0951

watchman600 said:


> What started as a search for the Tudor bronze,
> turned up this "hidden beauty".
> This is SUCH a good looking watch!
> I love the hands...and the 2 tone colors. And $720 delivered is pretty good.
> What do you guys think?
> edit: I linked 3 better pictures that you can enlarge to see all the detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhart Watches GMT-OCEAN 1 BLUE RED | Diver watch 30 ATM
> 
> 
> Steinhart Watches | sporty exclusiveness | solid design | outstanding cost-performance ratio | Swiss made | ETA 2893-2 Elaboré movement | stainless Steel barcelet, Sporty exclusivity, massive design, top price-performance ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinhartwatches.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_3.1614334794.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_7.1614334794.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/m/gmt_two_tone_black_new.11.1614334794.jpg


Very nice! I will wait until it comes out in 39mm.


----------



## stobievulture

Looks brilliant that two tone GMT...go for it!


----------



## watchman600

I think I may like this one better.
Even though it doesn't have the snowflake hands,
it looks great and it doesn't have any of the 3 concerns
that I have with the 2-tone watch:
1. it seems to be an smooth, inky black dial
2. the black & red ceramic bezel insert is smooth and looks great
(even matching the red GMT hand)
3. the stainless steel jubilee bracelet is probably awesome





STEINHART Ocean One GMT Blue-Red.2 Ceramic | Diver watch


Automatic Diver Watch ✓ swiss made ✓ SW330-1 élaboré ✓ 42mm stainless steel ✓ waterproof to 30 ATM ✓ Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de




www.steinhartwatches.de




---
I'm not sure IF I will like
1. the matte black dial, as opposed to the shiny/inky black dial of their ceramic pepsi GMT
2. the "grainy gold color" filled in hour markers on the bezel insert
3. the two-tone bracelet with shiny gold color in the middle
which is WHY I'm asking you guys what you think about this watch and these 3 points specifically.
Thanks


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> I think I may like this one better.
> Even though it doesn't have the snowflake hands,
> it looks great and it doesn't have any of the 3 concerns
> that I have with the 2-tone watch:
> 1. it seems to be an smooth, inky black dial
> 2. the black & red ceramic bezel insert is smooth and looks great
> (even matching the red GMT hand)
> 3. the stainless steel jubilee bracelet is probably awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEINHART Ocean One GMT Blue-Red.2 Ceramic | Diver watch
> 
> 
> Automatic Diver Watch ✓ swiss made ✓ SW330-1 élaboré ✓ 42mm stainless steel ✓ waterproof to 30 ATM ✓ Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steinhartwatches.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I'm not sure IF I will like
> 1. the matte black dial, as opposed to the shiny/inky black dial of their ceramic pepsi GMT
> 2. the "grainy gold color" filled in hour markers on the bezel insert
> 3. the two-tone bracelet with shiny gold color in the middle
> which is WHY I'm asking you guys what you think about this watch and these 3 points specifically.
> Thanks


IMO, that's a much better(classier?) choice..


----------



## watchman600

Do you think there is ANY way I can get this black/red GMT with the Tudor snowflake hands??
I would even pay someone trained to do it, if it only cost about $100 total more.
It's hard to pull the trigger on it, since I have the green and now the blue with those same hands and magnifying date window. I want it to seem special enough to get.
Thanks


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> An Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..
> View attachment 16593499
> 
> View attachment 16593503


AWESOME black dial.
Where did you get this?
I don't remember seeing this version.
---
Also, do you think it's possible (not cost prohibitive) to get the snowflake hands 
that was on the black/gold 2-tone GMT
on that black/red GMT I linked above?


----------



## stobievulture

Thunder1 said:


> An Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..
> View attachment 16593499
> 
> View attachment 16593503


cracking watch


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> AWESOME black dial.
> Where did you get this?
> I don't remember seeing this version.
> ---
> Also, do you think it's possible (not cost prohibitive) to get the snowflake hands
> that was on the black/gold 2-tone GMT
> on that black/red GMT I linked above?


Here's a link to the watch..you can get it at the regular Steinhart & the Olko watch sites, as well..
Ocean 39 Black Ceramic Premium - 904L Steel – Gnomon Watches 

In terms of switching out the hands on the GMT you referenced, I'm sure it could be done by a local watch maker if you could get your hands on those Snow Flake hands somehow...maybe you could find generic Snow Flake hands on Ebay or somewhere else?..


----------



## Thunder1

T


stobievulture said:


> cracking watch


Thank you sir!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..something of a sleeper, imo..titanium case construction, nice Swiss auto movement, low price..have yet to experience any problem w/ it..


----------



## watchman600

I can't get Steinhart or Gnomon to offer me the snowflake hands on the black/red ceramic 2 GMT.
They both wrote me back, which was 1/2 way there...
but didn't accommodate or help me source the hands or agree to let me buy just the matching snowflake hands that they certainly have, 
since it appears on the all black GMT.
Whatever. I tried.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

I haven't worn this one in a while but 8t seems like today is the perfect day to wear my Steinhart Nav B Uhr.








I


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> I can't get Steinhart or Gnomon to offer me the snowflake hands on the black/red ceramic 2 GMT.
> They both wrote me back, which was 1/2 way there...
> but didn't accommodate or help me source the hands or agree to let me buy just the matching snowflake hands that they certainly have,
> since it appears on the all black GMT.
> Whatever. I tried.


Have you tried contacting a local watch maker?..to see if they could get you generic 'snowflake' hands?..


----------



## FOsteology

Ocean 1 Limited- Premium Blue Ceramic


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> Have you tried contacting a local watch maker?..to see if they could get you generic 'snowflake' hands?..


I may try that next...or just give up. It's not THAT important.
I had hoped that it would be easy to just choose the snowflake hands that Steinhart
actually has on a different GMT watch with 
the same silver border, same bgw9 lume, and same Sellita movement.
Finding a watchmaker who will then find generic hands that will match all 3 things,
and put it on perfectly (before I buy the watch) just makes it complicated.
I suppose I could google watchmaker and a town, but would prefer to get a 
recommendation. Where would I post this kind of question? What thread?
@FOsteology There isn't a picture with your post, even though I think you meant there to be one.


----------



## Cougar17

Love this watch









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Cougar17 said:


> Love this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


It is awesome. I have the HULK...
and now the deep, royal blue.
Soooo good for a really reasonable price.


----------



## watchman600

Too bad nobody will sell it to me with the Tudor style snowflake hands.
Steinhart and Gnomon both wrote me back that they won't sell it that way,
AND they won't even sell me the proper, matching hands to take to a watchmaker.
---
I will probably get the ocean one Pepsi GMT ceramic 2 on a jubilee bracelet.
(I'm more of a Pepsi guy than a Coke guy, for sure).
The Mercedes hands don't really bother me...I just preferred to have it look 
completely different than my green and blue ones.

Maybe I will find a way in the future, like if I can find a good watchmaker or modder
who can both source the correct hands and put them on for about $60 dollars, 
but I might as well buy the watch, since that is step 1 either way.
And I may decide that I don't even *want* to change the hands.
---
The all black 904 steel one looked VERY good, but I prefer at 42mm,
and I kind of like more color.
--
Davosa came out with a great looking Pepsi GMT 42mm, but it is 2 1/2 times the price!
No thank you.


----------



## LP49




----------



## watchman600

@LP49 looks great. I personally would prefer a 42mm
(and I don't like the design choice to highlight the size spelled out in all caps)
Other than these 2 things, I would have leaned toward getting this watch over the Pepsi GMT. 
Q: How do you like it? Most things are probably the same: 
the black dial, the movement, the GMT hand, the bracelet.
So I appreciate the help before I order. Thanks


----------



## LP49

watchman600 said:


> @LP49 looks great. I personally would prefer a 42mm
> (and I don't like the design choice to highlight the size spelled out in all caps)
> Other than these 2 things, I would have leaned toward getting this watch over the Pepsi GMT.
> Q: How do you like it? Most things are probably the same:
> the black dial, the movement, the GMT hand, the bracelet.
> So I appreciate the help before I order. Thanks


Size matters 😋. Most important to me was how it fit on my 7 inch wrist. That's what was the deciding factor. If the 39 and the 42 are the same, go with what fits best.


----------



## LP49

LP49 said:


> Size matters 😋. Most important to me was how it fit on my 7 inch wrist. That's what was the deciding factor. If the 39 and the 42 are the same, go with what fits best.


Also, the colors were my prefence over the pepsi. Never even condidered that one.


----------



## watchman600

Are you happy with the 1. black dial, 2. the movement, 3. the GMT hand, 4. and the bracelet?


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> @LP49 looks great. I personally would prefer a 42mm
> (and I don't like the design choice to highlight the size spelled out in all caps)
> Other than these 2 things, I would have leaned toward getting this watch over the Pepsi GMT.
> Q: How do you like it? Most things are probably the same:
> the black dial, the movement, the GMT hand, the bracelet.
> So I appreciate the help before I order. Thanks


A couple of others to consider, as well..
Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Premium Blue/Red Ceramic – Gnomon Watches 

Ocean 39 vintage GMT Premium blue red Ceramik special OLKO edition "ex – www.olko-watches.com


----------



## watchman600

This looks pretty:








OCEAN 39 Pink-Gold MOP Ceramic


The price is net and does not include the VAT .For deliveries within Europe the resonsible VAT of your country will be added during the checkout. The sporty exclusiveness of the „OCEAN 39 Pink-Gold MOP Ceramic " makes it stand out from other diver watches. Its solid design guarantees highest...




www.olko-watches.com




---
I prefer a 42mm watch.


----------



## LP49

watchman600 said:


> Are you happy with the 1. black dial, 2. the movement, 3. the GMT hand, 4. and the bracelet?


An emphatic yes to each. The jubilee bracelet is very comfortable because of its flexibility and taper to 16mm instead if 18mm. As for the colors, vis-a-vis the pepsi I always thought Batman was more intetesting than Superman!


----------



## mykkus

Fresh in from fedex.


----------



## Thunder1

mykkus said:


> Fresh in from fedex.
> 
> View attachment 16611475


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up...they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## watchman600

Done. It was $635.42 delivered on the jubilee bracelet, 
which I think is pretty a pretty good price for this Pepsi GMT beauty:





STEINHART Ocean One GMT Blue-Red.2 Ceramic | Diver watch


Automatic Diver Watch ✓ swiss made ✓ SW330-1 élaboré ✓ 42mm stainless steel ✓ waterproof to 30 ATM ✓ Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de




www.steinhartwatches.de




I even watched 3 or 4 youtube videos in German, if you can believe that.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Ivanhoe34

this fantastic beauty


----------



## watchman600

@Ivanhoe34 I thought about this one...it looks great.
I see that you even made it your profile picture!
--
In the end, I prefer a 42mm so I went with the Pepsi GMT.
Steinhart makes an impressive watch!


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> @Ivanhoe34 I thought about this one...it looks great.
> I see that you even made it your profile picture!
> --
> In the end, I prefer a 42mm so I went with the Pepsi GMT.
> Steinhart makes an impressive watch!


You have some extra room in your watch box, right?..


----------



## steven.w49




----------



## watchman600

It just arrived...Steinhart are SOOO fast delivering from Germany...amazing!
Steiny Pepsi GMT ceramic 2 on jubilee.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> It just arrived...Steinhart are SOOO fast delivering from Germany...amazing!
> Steiny Pepsi GMT ceramic 2 on jubilee.
> View attachment 16619679
> View attachment 16619681


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Bronze Pilot with ETA 6498 movement today.


----------



## mykkus

Under a week in, love it


----------



## Ivanhoe34

watchman600 said:


> @Ivanhoe34 I thought about this one...it looks great.
> I see that you even made it your profile picture!
> --
> In the end, I prefer a 42mm so I went with the Pepsi GMT.
> Steinhart makes an impressive watch!


Thank you... I have smaller wrist, I would appreciate even 36mm adventure, but 39 still ok.. and yes, I love it from the first day


----------



## Ivanhoe34

fantastic to look at this dial... anytime


----------



## mykkus




----------



## wkw

Just took delivery of this 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

wkw said:


> Just took delivery of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is without the ceramic bezel insert, correct?
--
I just got the ceramic one, which is why I'm asking.
Great pic, btw.


----------



## wkw

watchman600 said:


> This is without the ceramic bezel insert, correct?
> --
> I just got the ceramic one, which is why I'm asking.
> Great pic, btw.


Hi watchman, 

Thanks 

You’re correct. Mine came with a standard bezel. Also I asked the seller to remove the cyclops. 

I’m quite happy with it. 

Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Thanks...I didn't even notice/it didn't register that the magnifier was gone on yours.
So, ours have 3 differences, since I got my ceramic one on the jubilee bracelet.
I think it's an awesome watch! Pepsi or coke was a question, but I prefer this one.
Also, Davosa had a inky black instead of the matte black dial, 
but it was MORE than DOUBLE the price...no thank you!


----------



## ELCID86

Shawn in VA (USA)


----------



## wkw

watchman600 said:


> Thanks...I didn't even notice/it didn't register that the magnifier was gone on yours.
> So, ours have 3 differences, since I got my ceramic one on the jubilee bracelet.
> I think it's an awesome watch! Pepsi or coke was a question, but I prefer this one.
> Also, Davosa had a inky black instead of the matte black dial,
> but it was MORE than DOUBLE the price...no thank you!


Agreed. Steinhart offers top notch products for what they priced. 

Here’s a picture of my Steinhart family 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34




----------



## Ivanhoe34




----------



## Thunder1

Ivanhoe34 said:


> View attachment 16627473


Enabler alert!!..Enabler alert!!..


----------



## watchman600

wkw said:


> Agreed. Steinhart offers top notch products for what they priced.
> 
> Here’s a picture of my Steinhart family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ivanhoe34 said:


> View attachment 16627893


Stunning. If they made a 42mm of those, 
I would be even MORE tempted. WOW.


----------



## KogKiller

6 months later I still love this watch. This is the watch that ruined my perception of value of other watches and brands. The fact that it’s also a 2892 (sw330) based off my favorite movement, the ETA 2892, and the small 39mm is just perfect. It’s difficult to find a nonvintage diver with a 2892 based movement under 40mm diameter.


----------



## watchman600

KogKiller said:


> 6 months later I still love this watch. This is the watch that ruined my perception of value of other watches and brands. The fact that it’s also a 2892 (sw330) based off my favorite movement, the ETA 2892, and the small 39mm is just perfect. It’s difficult to find a nonvintage diver with a 2892 based movement under 40mm diameter.
> View attachment 16631724


Awesome! Good to hear...
I just got the Pepsi GMT ceramic jubilee.
I love this quote: 
"This is the watch that ruined my perception of value of other watches and brands."


----------



## Ivanhoe34




----------



## jmnav

KogKiller said:


> 6 months later I still love this watch. This is the watch that ruined my perception of value of other watches and brands. The fact that it’s also a 2892 (sw330) based off my favorite movement, the ETA 2892, and the small 39mm is just perfect. It’s difficult to find a nonvintage diver with a 2892 based movement under 40mm diameter.
> View attachment 16631724


Nice watch, and I'm quite tempted... it seems, though, Steinhart haven't produced "my right combination"... yet. I'm between your model (only with "pepsi" bezel) and the vintage one (always 39mm), so I'd appreciate your feelings as owner.

Since I think "pros" are quite known over here (and they are quite a lot), I'll focus on "my" cons:

*For both models:* "meh" caliber, at least on paper. I like my wristwatches to be quite precise (say -40s / +60 s/week) which these elaboree / premium calibers are far to achieve nominally, and I've known of people that got "a lemon" but still within stated range. How well your unit runs? I asked Steinhart if they could procure top/chrono on demand or, if at least, a watch can be hand-picked for good precision, but they said that was not possible.

*Ocean 39 GMT.2:* without the chance to see them live, it seems the case is "too flat" underside so it doesn't make a perfect fit on the wrist. Since that would be more of a problem for the larger model, how do you feel yours?

*Ocean 39 vintage GMT:* the thing I like the most is its ceramic bezel (gorgeus!) and the fact the lugs are pierced. But the crown is a bit too large and it sits a bit too high, so it always looks like it was not properly seated. I suppose the case I like the most is that of Rolex 1675 with crown guards anyway.
There is no reference with jubilee, though Steinhart told me I could buy it apart (they were not explicit about it, but I understand it's a perfect fit for that case, is it?)
Also, I'm not sure about the face without applied indices and that large circled 39, but the thing that makes me more uncomfortable is the lack of cyclops -I must be one of the minority that find them proper for that model! The date window feels "naked" without it.

I know that, for the price, I could just "pull the trigger" and, if I dislike my choice, just sell it back with little lose but, unfortunately, that's not in my character  so feedback is welcome.


----------



## FlyingScotsman

I'm wearing my Ocean 1 Ceramic. The pic is from a post I was going to do regarding the accuracy of Steinharts and my own experiences.


----------



## jmnav

FlyingScotsman said:


> I'm wearing my Ocean 1 Ceramic. The pic is from a post I was going to do regarding the accuracy of Steinharts and my own experiences.
> 
> View attachment 16632309


Really impressive!

And what about its positional variance?


----------



## KogKiller

jmnav said:


> *For both models:* "meh" caliber, at least on paper. I like my wristwatches to be quite precise (say -40s / +60 s/week) which these elaboree / premium calibers are far to achieve nominally, and I've known of people that got "a lemon" but still within stated range. How well your unit runs? I asked Steinhart if they could procure top/chrono on demand or, if at least, a watch can be hand-picked for good precision, but they said that was not possible.
> 
> *Ocean 39 GMT.2:* without the chance to see them live, it seems the case is "too flat" underside so it doesn't make a perfect fit on the wrist. Since that would be more of a problem for the larger model, how do you feel yours?
> 
> *Ocean 39 vintage GMT:* the thing I like the most is its ceramic bezel (gorgeus!) and the fact the lugs are pierced. But the crown is a bit too large and it sits a bit too high, so it always looks like it was not properly seated. I suppose the case I like the most is that of Rolex 1675 with crown guards anyway.
> There is no reference with jubilee, though Steinhart told me I could buy it apart (they were not explicit about it, but I understand it's a perfect fit for that case, is it?)
> Also, I'm not sure about the face without applied indices and that large circled 39, but the thing that makes me more uncomfortable is the lack of cyclops -I must be one of the minority that find them proper for that model! The date window feels "naked" without it.


I don't believe the SW330 is a 'meh' caliber at all. On the contrary, it is one of my favorite movements aside from luxury brand in-house movements. On my Steinhart GMT 39 Ceramic with the SW330 (based on 2892) it is running at +2 seconds a day consistently. I may be lucky, but it is not difficult for a competent watchmaker to get most ETA or Sellita to run within COSC spec. I put Sellita movements as equal or better than ETA movements. The SW330 based on the 2892 movement is thinner than ETA 2824, runs more consistently with a more refined balance wheel escapement mechanism, and has a more robust rotor bearing. Simply put the ETA 2892 or SW300 is more durable, reliable, and elegant movement than the majority of watches out there with a SW200 or ETA 2824 movement. If you are looking to pay for top grade 2892 movement with COSC certification you will need to increase your budget 4-5x and look elsewhere. At Steinhart price range, no other brand is offering a SW330 or ETA 2892 in a compact sized diver. If 2824 or SW200 that is still a very good movement as well, I also have many watches with these movements no issues and very accurate.

If you are looking for a small diver with chronometer top grade movement look into the Omega 2552.80 or 2551.80 or 212.30.36.20.03.001.

Flat underside? I have small wrists and any flat watch is noticeable for me because a case with curvature helps hug my small wrist. The Steinhart 39 case is flatter than most, but not in a way that it affects comfort or how it hugs the wrist, it still wears well for me.

Ceramic on Steinhart watches definitely dresses up the watch, and makes it feel more premium/expensive than aluminum inserts.


----------



## jmnav

KogKiller said:


> I don't believe the SW330 is a 'meh' caliber at all. On the contrary, it is one of my favorite movements aside from luxury brand in-house movements.


Sorry, I might explained myself unproperly. I don't consider SW330-2 to be a "meh" caliber on itself, but its "Spécial" regulation not being good enough "for me and on paper".

As per calibercorner, _"*Special (Elabore)* – adjusted in three positions; accuracy of +/-7 sec/day up to +/- 20 sec/day"_. I read this as _"95% of units will run within +-20s/day, but don't expect it will better than +-7 s/day anyway"_. And I know people that got watches from Steinhart quite near to those +-20s/day and even +-7 s/day is on the very limit of what I would stand.

OTOH, the limits of these specs are very related to the risk exposition from a brand (Sellita, in this case), so I wanted real-live declarations of users to assess what are the chances to get a "lemon" vs a watch that will go +-4~8s/day on the wrist.



KogKiller said:


> Flat underside? I have small wrists and any flat watch is noticeable for me because a case with curvature helps hug my small wrist. The Steinhart 39 case is flatter than most, but not in a way that it affects comfort or how it hugs the wrist, it still wears well for me.


That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Thunder1

KogKiller said:


> I don't believe the SW330 is a 'meh' caliber at all. On the contrary, it is one of my favorite movements aside from luxury brand in-house movements. On my Steinhart GMT 39 Ceramic with the SW330 (based on 2892) it is running at +2 seconds a day consistently. I may be lucky, but it is not difficult for a competent watchmaker to get most ETA or Sellita to run within COSC spec. I put Sellita movements as equal or better than ETA movements. The SW330 based on the 2892 movement is thinner than ETA 2824, runs more consistently with a more refined balance wheel escapement mechanism, and has a more robust rotor bearing. Simply put the ETA 2892 or SW300 is more durable, reliable, and elegant movement than the majority of watches out there with a SW200 or ETA 2824 movement. If you are looking to pay for top grade 2892 movement with COSC certification you will need to increase your budget 4-5x and look elsewhere. At Steinhart price range, no other brand is offering a SW330 or ETA 2892 in a compact sized diver. If 2824 or SW200 that is still a very good movement as well, I also have many watches with these movements no issues and very accurate.
> 
> If you are looking for a small diver with chronometer top grade movement look into the Omega 2552.80 or 2551.80 or 212.30.36.20.03.001.
> 
> Flat underside? I have small wrists and any flat watch is noticeable for me because a case with curvature helps hug my small wrist. The Steinhart 39 case is flatter than most, but not in a way that it affects comfort or how it hugs the wrist, it still wears well for me.
> 
> Ceramic on Steinhart watches definitely dresses up the watch, and makes it feel more premium/expensive than aluminum inserts.


What he said!!..


----------



## FlyingScotsman

jmnav said:


> Really impressive!
> 
> And what about its positional variance?


I'll try to get around to writing up my experience post in the next couple of days which will have some pictures covering positional variance.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## bubba0951

Thunder1 said:


> What he said!!..


Ditto.


----------



## LP49

Steiny in Key West today.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Steiny in Key West today.
> View attachment 16634015


On vacation?..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> On vacation?..


I'm on permanent vacatiion 😁


----------



## LP49

And I bought my wife a dress that zips up the side. 😉


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> I'm on permanent vacatiion 😁


Looking forward to joining you in a few years!!..


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> And I bought my wife a dress that zips up the side. 😉


Pics possible?..


----------



## mykkus

Love this still, my first and not my last steinhart


----------



## Thunder1

mykkus said:


> Love this still, my first and not my last steinhart
> 
> View attachment 16636943


Good for you!!..there's quite a collection to choose from!!..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

those applied indices are really stunning


----------



## watchman600

Ivanhoe34 said:


> those applied indices are really stunning
> View attachment 16637354


It REALLY is stunning!
What is your wrist size, if I might ask?
Mine is 6.8 and I find that the 42mm Steinhart ocean one HULK fits very good.
They don't seem to make this version in a 42mm size.
Thanks


----------



## Thunder1

Ivanhoe34 said:


> those applied indices are really stunning
> View attachment 16637354


Enabler Alert!!..Enabler Alert!!..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

Thunder1 said:


> Good for you!!..there's quite a collection to choose from!!..


yeah I’m thinking gmt when I can


----------



## watchman600

Ivanhoe34 said:


> those applied indices are really stunning
> View attachment 16637354


Your pictures make it look like it's inky black (which would be awesome),
but on the website it is matte black and doesn't look NEARLY as good as your pics!


----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Steiny's last day in the Keys. 😩


----------



## Ivanhoe34

watchman600 said:


> It REALLY is stunning!
> What is your wrist size, if I might ask?
> Mine is 6.8 and I find that the 42mm Steinhart ocean one HULK fits very good.
> They don't seem to make this version in a 42mm size.
> Thanks


Thank you mate...
My wrist is about 6.5inch. I think they used the exact same case as for ocean one 39, but changed the bezel. This version is only 39mm as far as I know for this time. For me, it's on the edge, I would really appreciate the 36mm diameter and lug-to-lug max 45mm. But Steinhart at this time definitely doesn't have cases of this size and shape...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

watchman600 said:


> Your pictures make it look like it's inky black (which would be awesome),
> but on the website it is matte black and doesn't look NEARLY as good as your pics!


You are absolutely right. The dial is not inky black. It looks just like on the website photos. To be honest, I'm a long years hobby photographer and I know a little how to work with light and how to postprocess the image to look as I like. But reality you can see on the official product photos. 
I love the dial and versatility of the watch. Just like it's original, $7000 Rolex Explorer, it has such a slowly releasing charm, not blinky fancy at the first look, but versatile for any occasion, you reveal the beauty of the details as you look closer and more sensitively...
I wear the watch all the day and night. I use nato straps or clean the bracelet with soap and toothbrush when dirty from sweat and so... I like clean watch on my wrist...
I was on a walk in nearby forest this evening. First picture shows reality on my skinny hand  The dial looks black because of contrast in reflection...The second one is the beauty of the applied indices catching the last light after the sunset...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

on my favourite place


----------



## Thunder1

Ivanhoe34 said:


> on my favourite place
> View attachment 16647807


Enabler alert!!..Enabler alert!!..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

let's play with the sun...


----------



## watchman600

Thunder1 said:


> Enabler alert!!..Enabler alert!!..


@Ivanhoe34 You certainly make the watch you're wearing look AMAZING
---
Have a great day, everyone  .


----------



## kenls

On duty watch for the afternoon…


----------



## watchman600

@Thunder1 @Medusa and anyone else who might know:
Q: Do you think that Steinhart will come out with a 42mm option
for these cool models?
(I ask because I prefer the 42mm size Steinys)


----------



## Thunder1

kenls said:


> On duty watch for the afternoon…
> 
> View attachment 16651085


Looks like the pooch approves!!..


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> @Thunder1 @Medusa and anyone else who might know:
> Q: Do you think that Steinhart will come out with a 42mm option
> for these cool models?
> (I ask because I prefer the 42mm size Steinys)


I really don't know..I wouldn't bet on it, though..I suppose you could ask them via email, though..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

watchman600 said:


> @Ivanhoe34 You certainly make the watch you're wearing look AMAZING
> ---
> Have a great day, everyone  .


Thank you I like this model so much... wear 24/7, still so pleased to see it on my wrist


----------



## mykkus

Ovm on desk diver duty. 
the honeymoon is not wearing off.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Ivanhoe34

everywhere with me...


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## SectionEht

Melon GMT


----------



## Flopi81

Good morning! Have a nice and peaceful day!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Thunder1

sticky said:


> View attachment 16655746


Just a classic good looker!!..


----------



## watchman600

Still can't find matching snowflake hands to go with the Steiny pepsi gmt.
I like it on the mercedes hands, 
but I think the snowflake hands will make it seem more special.
Steinhart and Gnomon both have/sell these snowflake hands 
on their 2-tone gmt versions,
but they won't sell me the hands separately.
And I can't find the hands to buy anywhere that will work with the watch.
Frustrating, since there should be a solution, but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Still can't find matching snowflake hands to go with the Steiny pepsi gmt.
> I like it on the mercedes hands,
> but I think the snowflake hands will make it seem more special.
> Steinhart and Gnomon both have/sell these snowflake hands
> on their 2-tone gmt versions,
> but they won't sell me the hands separately.
> And I can't find the hands to buy anywhere that will work with the watch.
> Frustrating, since there should be a solution, but I can't seem to find one.


PM sent..


----------



## LP49

Really, really like this watch.


----------



## sticky

Thunder1 said:


> Just a clasic good looker!!..


My favourite Steiny - and it hasn’t even got a date on it.


----------



## watchman600

SOOOO good that I would think twice about wearing it on a train or bus or at night on vacation.
It sucks that there are low-life thieves, but unfortunately there are.
And I don't want to meet any of them!


----------



## brettinlux

watchman600 said:


> @Thunder1 @Medusa and anyone else who might know:
> Q: Do you think that Steinhart will come out with a 42mm option
> for these cool models?
> (I ask because I prefer the 42mm size Steinys)


I also prefer 41-43mm watches and really like this.Hope they do bring out a larger size


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> SOOOO good that I would think twice about wearing it on a train or bus or at night on vacation.
> It sucks that there are low-life thieves, but unfortunately there are.
> And I don't want to meet any of them!


A smaller, close relative, says 'hello'..


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Really, really like this watch.
> View attachment 16657913


We can see why!!..


----------



## watchman600

I'm so impressed with this green watch...(premium ceramic, display caseback)
I bought the blue 42 as well 
(and the Pepsi GMT...that I would love to get matching snowflake hands on,
but can't yet find: silver color, snowflake hands, BGW9 lume, works with SW330)
---
Would you guys avoid certain places with these watches, because of potential
low-life thieves mistaking it for some expensive watch? 

Luckily, I'm not usually in these "certain places", but when I am, I think I would
prefer to wear some other watch. What do YOU think?


----------



## TheGanzman

watchman600 said:


> Would you guys avoid certain places with these watches, because of potential
> low-life thieves mistaking it for some expensive watch?
> 
> Luckily, I'm not usually in these "certain places", but when I am, I think I would
> prefer to wear some other watch. What do YOU think?


ABSOLUTELY! It seems that I've had to go to plenty of places with "low-life thieves" throughout my life. Lived in New Brunswick, NJ for 4 years back before it became gentrified; 2 of those years I worked at the downtown bus station, which was rife with pimps, hookers, and other criminals - usually going into NYC to "work". Lived in SoCal for 18 years, and often had to go to L.A., Compton, San Berdu, and worse - usually during "bad" hours too. Went to Copenhagen twice - talk about a den of thieves!

When I go to places like that now (as a 66 year old geezer who probably looks like an easy mark to many, although I'm a big boy), at minimum I wear an "easily replaceable watch/bracelet" - lately my Seiko SNJ025 "Arnie Reissue" or one of my (still available new) Helson Skindivers - although I will change it out from bracelet to Tropic strap, since a rubber strap makes any watch LQQK less valuable IMHO...

The other thing _I_ factor in is, now that I'm out in rural North Carolina, I don't want to look like I HAVE money when I'm getting a vehicle serviced, for example. Then I'll wear something that looks "not expensive/valuable", like my aforementioned Seiko Arnie Reissue. No sense rubbing it in when you're dealing with "good ole' boys" - I "dumb down" my massive vocabulary as well, and leave my Mensa Membership Card at home, LOL...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

right now... and go to sleep... good night


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

still like them more...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

tried desert storm nato


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## RM339




----------



## sticky




----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## good2go




----------



## watchman600

good2go said:


> View attachment 16672589
> 
> View attachment 16672590


NOW, I know why you said it's a big watch !
That's a 44mm. 
(mine is the 42)


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Superbowlsaints74




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Thunder1

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16679742


I'd almost forgotten what that baby looked like!!..


----------



## [BOBO]

Thunder1 said:


> I'd almost forgotten what that aby looked like!!..


Me to!
It's been too long since it got some wrist time.


----------



## Diver Dan

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16662479
> 
> View attachment 16662480
> 
> View attachment 16662481


That is a really great hybrid of Sub & Explorer styles!


----------



## Diver Dan




----------



## Thunder1

Diver Dan said:


> That is a really great hybrid of Sub & Explorer styles!


Agreed!!..I'm somewhat surprised that we don't see more of them out there!!.. 😕


----------



## TheGanzman

Enjoying my morning cuppa with my C3 Relumed OVM 1.0 and my ringtailed MaineCoon rescue cat Sundance, found in a dumpster in L.A. seven years ago; I think he's in a happier place now, don't you?


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> Enjoying my morning cuppa with my C3 Relumed OVM 1.0 and my ringtailed MaineCoon rescue cat Sundance, found in a dumpster in L.A. seven years ago; I think he's in a happier place now, don't you?
> View attachment 16681217


Yep, & he looks like he approves of your choice in wrist wear, as well!!..


----------



## hooperman42

Here you go


----------



## sticky




----------



## mykkus

Bid day….


----------



## Thunder1

sticky said:


> View attachment 16685814


That baby is still on my short list..someday!!..


----------



## hooperman42

watchman600 said:


> NOW, I know why you said it's a big watch !
> That's a 44mm.
> (mine is the 42)


Right and note it is the SAME DIAL. So like the Rolex it is made to look like, the 44mm dial to me seems out of place.


----------



## COUPET

been a while, but i managed to get this back off my son's wrist











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> been a while, but i managed to get this back off my son's wrist
> 
> View attachment 16687343
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That baby looks like it's seen some tough times!!..and it's still ticking!!..


----------



## COUPET

Thunder1 said:


> That baby looks like it's seen some tough times!!..and it's still ticking!!..


yep, i wouldn't describe it as being 'gently used'! but it's still going strong. no issues with durability! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Olko Ed. Steiny..


----------



## njdan




----------



## KOB.

watchman600 said:


> I personally would prefer a 42mm
> (and I don't like the design choice to highlight the size spelled out in all caps)


I too do not get why this (and other) 39mm Steinharts must advertise the fact on the dial in highlighted uppercase. There's nothing on the standard Ocean One that says 'FORTY TWO' or on the Ocean 44 that states 'FORTY FOUR' so why the 39?

EDIT: I stand corrected, there is of course that naff text 'Professional Dive Watch' and 'Ocean Forty Four' on the rehaut of the Ocean 44, but at least it's not on the watch face.


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## KOB.

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16679742


Bruno's out of focus, you'll get into trouble.....


----------



## A4S




----------



## RM339




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Marine Officer bronze today. 










Happy weekend. 
Wah


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

phoenix bond nato


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Hong Kong Ed.)..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

to the gym. why not, rugged nato and no problem. makes me happier than any other electronic watches. this is my way...


----------



## Thunder1

Recently put myself on a list at Korman's Jewelers in Austin for the real thing when it becomes available, but in the mean time for later this afternoon/evening... 








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

still the same


----------



## KOB.

Thunder1 said:


> Recently put myself on a list at Korman's Jewelers in Austin for the real thing when it becomes available, but in the mean time for later this afternoon/evening...
> View attachment 16718206
> 
> Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..
> View attachment 16718209
> 
> View attachment 16718210


Midget boxers?


----------



## Thunder1

KOB. said:


> Midget boxers?


HaHa!!..close!!..Frenchys, though..


----------



## A4S




----------



## Greg5149




----------



## mykkus

Still my only steinhart but love it.


----------



## Thunder1

mykkus said:


> Still my only steinhart but love it.
> 
> View attachment 16726880


A classic good looker!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## A4S




----------



## Greg5149

It got here about an hour ago....


----------



## Cougar17

Enjoying this one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Greg5149 said:


> It got here about an hour ago....


A swell pick up!!..initial impressions?..


----------



## MadKatt




----------



## Greg5149

Thunder1 said:


> A swell pick up!!..initial impressions?..


These appear to be amazing watches, but the lack of flexibility from their customer service perspective has me disappointed. If I want to customize my watch with different bezel inserts, they should happily accommodate me. All I am asking for is a bezel insert (Batman) they use to offer on the standard model of this watch. I should not have to jump thru my butt to get the configuration I want. Short answer is...I love the brand so far and will probably add to my collection from them.
Thanks
G


----------



## TheGanzman

Greg5149 said:


> These appear to be amazing watches, but the lack of flexibility from their customer service perspective has me disappointed. If I want to customize my watch with different bezel inserts, they should happily accommodate me. All I am asking for is a bezel insert (Batman) they use to offer on the standard model of this watch. I should not have to jump thru my butt to get the configuration I want. Short answer is...I love the brand so far and will probably add to my collection from them.
> Thanks
> G


Agreed; like you could "in the old days" with Steinhart...😢


----------



## Relo60




----------



## nyctpt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## watchman600

nyctpt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic for your 2nd post ever! (almost a year, with only 2 posts).
I have the same blue beauty (ocean one premium ceramic),
and am wearing my green HULK right now as I type this.
How do you like yours?


----------



## COUPET

New i'm today, 44 normally outside of my comfort zone. first Bronze watch, looking forward to how it will age...

strap is quite stiff but already some patina on the buckle. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

COUPET said:


> New i'm today, 44 normally outside of my comfort zone. first Bronze watch, looking forward to how it will age...
> 
> strap is quite stiff but already some patina on the buckle.
> 
> View attachment 16768828
> 
> View attachment 16768830
> 
> View attachment 16768833
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## garydusa

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## mykkus




----------



## garydusa

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## Relo60




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## [email protected]

TimeDilation said:


> Ocean Two White mk1
> View attachment 16787268


I haven't seen this one much, very nice!


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## Superbowlsaints74




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Adventure 39…..yeah, we all know what it is “inspired” by!……do I care? Nope!


----------



## Ricktock

*One of my favorites 😍 *


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

The pepsi gmt ceramic on jubilee is awesome!
I'm wearing it now!
(kind of makes up for the Seiko 5 pepsi that I gave my son...
that maybe subconsciously I missed)
I took 6 watches on vacation and TWO of them are Steinharts!
I have the premium ocean one blue ceramic as well. WHAT a blue.
Probably take some pics out and about in the next few days.


----------



## MaDTempo

Checkmate




__
MaDTempo


__
Feb 4, 2017


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB.

Maddog1970 said:


> Adventure 39…..yeah, we all know what it is “inspired” by!……do I care? Nope!


Sold out everywhere, apparently no one else does either.


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## rickpal14

Been too long since I’ve worn this!!! Need to bring it out more often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevintari

Steinhart really does make some great watches for the price point...I have two of them!


----------



## KOB.

rickpal14 said:


> Been too long since I’ve worn this!!! Need to bring it out more often.


I thought about the Ocean 44, just a little big for my puny wrist. Settled for one of the 42mm jobbies. Yes, you should bring it out more, it's an excellent dive watch.


----------



## A4S




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Ivanhoe34

In love again after returning from warranty repair in top condition


----------



## rickpal14

KOB. said:


> I thought about the Ocean 44, just a little big for my puny wrist. Settled for one of the 42mm jobbies. Yes, you should bring it out more, it's an excellent dive watch.


Got it on for another day... Not gonna take it off!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Melissakis

New strap made of WW 2 German canvas, new photo shooting.


----------



## Thunder1

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16804093


Haven't seen this good lookin' piece of wrist wear in awhile..


----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16806161


I've missed seeing this one as well!!..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

morning walk...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

...and to the lunch... what a beauty


----------



## Thunder1

Ivanhoe34 said:


> ...and to the lunch... what a beauty
> View attachment 16809155


I'm so jealous!!..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Thunder1 said:


> I'm so jealous!!..


Why?


----------



## Thunder1

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Why?


The Adventure is nice looking..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Thunder1 said:


> The Adventure is nice looking..


Yes, mate, I love it sooo much, after the service even more than ever...


----------



## Greg5149




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Just arrived. Very impressed!


----------



## Thunder1

Fergfour said:


> Just arrived. Very impressed!
> 
> View attachment 16819757


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up...they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Ivanhoe34

on a dinner with daughter, Steinies a perfect companion everytime


----------



## A4S

Trying to stay cool today in 35C (95F)


----------



## Fergfour

A4S said:


> Trying to stay cool today in 35C (95F)
> View attachment 16821781


This might be my next one. Several others in the running too though lol. In the meantime:


----------



## hooperman42

Here you go!


----------



## COUPET

still enjoying this ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mykkus




----------



## A4S




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Legacy..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Titanium 500 for later this afternoon/evening..thinking that this baby might be discontinued at this point..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage DLC..


----------



## pancake81

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage DLC..
> View attachment 16850668
> 
> View attachment 16850671


nice looking strap, what are we looking at sir?


----------



## Thunder1

pancake81 said:


> nice looking strap, what are we looking at sir?


I believe it's this one..
Black Oil-Tan Leather | Hadley Roma MS885 (panatime.com)


----------



## pancake81

Thank you for the link, never heard of that site. Might order a vintage leather strap or two


----------



## Thunder1

pancake81 said:


> Thank you for the link, never heard of that site. Might order a vintage leather strap or two


It's the brown, not the black strap mentioned in the link I sent you(just to be safe!!)..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Vintage Comex 39 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sticky




----------



## Thunder1

A *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Sub for later this afternoon/evening..w/ the introduction of the new Pelagos 39, this baby's wrist wearing days may be numbered!!..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Explorer 39 Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav

Greg5149 said:


> These appear to be amazing watches, but the lack of flexibility from their customer service perspective has me disappointed. If I want to customize my watch with different bezel inserts, they should happily accommodate me. All I am asking for is a bezel insert (Batman) they use to offer on the standard model of this watch. I should not have to jump thru my butt to get the configuration I want. Short answer is...I love the brand so far and will probably add to my collection from them.


Exactly my thoughts. Of course, the devil is in the details (procurement paths, how much work is done in-house in Germany vs closed contracts with third parties, etc.) but, looking at the brand and what it offers, giving focus to JIT (Just In Time production) seems a no brainer.

I recently sent them an email requesting info about their GMT2 ceramic and their Ocean 39 vintage GMT. I asked about things from seemingly easy to accommodate (can I get your vintage on jubilee instead of oyster?) to medium (can you procure those watches with a top or COSC movement instead of the élaboré one or at least put it on a chronocomparator before sending?) to more difficult (can the vintage come with cyclops, or the GMT2 with the vintage bezel, or can you consider now or in the future mixing cases?)... the answer was always the same: "politely no". The nearest to a positive answer was "but we can offer you a discount on the jubilee bracelet on top of the oyster one".


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 904L for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Tropic Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, Olko's version of the Steiny ceramic bezel GMT..


----------



## mykkus

Picked up a grey 3 ring single pass from Long Island watch.
I dig the look.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, kronostime's version of the Steiny ceramic bezel GMT..
















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## garydusa

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## meow meow meow meow

7 years going strong


----------



## watchman600

I'm wearing my pepsi gmt 42 with the jubilee bracelet today...SOOO good!
I'm not great with pictures, but I will try to upload a few in a day or so.

Before that, it was the blue beauty 42 premium ceramic.


----------



## kenls

Sporting an NDC French Nationale parachute elastic strap.


----------



## kenls

Same again today!


----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 1 Comex for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## Thunder1

lawtaxi said:


> View attachment 16897036


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 904L..


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## Thunder1

A Vintage GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## watchman600

They keep putting out new great looking watches:


https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/a/batman_42_3.1661251348.jpg


It's kind of tempting.


----------



## kenls




----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> They keep putting out new great looking watches:
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/a/batman_42_3.1661251348.jpg
> 
> 
> It's kind of tempting.


So true..I recently ordered this one..waiting on deleivery!!!..
Ocean 3 Blue – www.olko-watches.com


----------



## Thunder1

For some light yard work this morning..


----------



## watchman600

If it was just a black watch, I wouldn't want it. And if it was exactly like the gmt pepsi I have, 
with black instead of red on 1/2 of the bezel insert, then I wouldn't want it either.
But it is just different enough, and cool looking/special enough, that I kind of want it.
I am going to restrain for a while, but I already know that I will probably add this to the collection:


https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/a/batman_42_3.1661251348.jpg


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> If it was just a black watch, I wouldn't want it. And if it was exactly like the gmt pepsi I have,
> with black instead of red on 1/2 of the bezel insert, then I wouldn't want it either.
> But it is just different enough, and cool looking/special enough, that I kind of want it.
> I am going to restrain for a while, but I already know that I will probably add this to the collection:
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/a/batman_42_3.1661251348.jpg


----------



## mykkus




----------



## Flopi81

Steinhart Marine Chronometer on a Forstner


----------



## Flopi81




----------



## garydusa

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81




----------



## 7seas

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 premium automatik


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

My 42mm Steinhart "Comex" called out to me the most loudly today, and I listened:


----------



## watchman600

TheGanzman said:


> My 42mm Steinhart "Comex" called out to me the most loudly today, and I listened


That is the BEST and ONLY right way to pick out which watch to wear...
and when to change watches, imo.


----------



## Thunder1

TheGanzman said:


> My 42mm Steinhart "Comex" called out to me the most loudly today, and I listened:
> View attachment 16948365


You..


----------



## garydusa

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## d55124

New GMT Pepsi on Kevlar


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## sector445

.









Poslano sa mog 21081111RG koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Ofacertainage




----------



## RM339




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

Steinhart OVM 1.0, relumed with C-3, on Oyster style bracelet for me today:


----------



## StevieMischief




----------



## watchman600

gnomon has the *batman* on regular oyster bracelet for $589 delivered now...
5 percent off.








Ocean One GMT Classic Ceramic


The Steinhart Ocean One GMT Classic Ceramic is the new brother that joins the much recognized Ocean 1 GMT Black Ceramic. Made in Switzerland and powered by a Swiss Made Sellita SW330-2 Elaboré automatic movement, this watch is set to amaze. Simple and elegant. Steinhart Ocean One GMT Classic...




www.gnomonwatches.com




I am not ready to pull the trigger...and might prefer it on the jubilee, but don't know if it's worth the extra $70...probably not. I'm not sure how much it is direct from Steinhart, especially with the conversion.
It looks like a really nice color combo...
and I love the pepsi ceramic on jubilee I recently got.
Then there's the fact that I don't need another watch.
Maybe I will get it as a gift sometime, which could "justify it"
since in my mind gifts are specifically for nice things that you don't need.
Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 3 Blue for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Sandwiches


----------



## watchman600




----------



## ashuff




----------



## A4S




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzublu

Blue two tone 









Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@suzublu This one is pretty rare! How do you like it?
I wasn't sure about the shades of blue or the gold, so I passed on it.
But I love the snowflake hands.
Steinhart has other colors now too.


----------



## suzublu

watchman600 said:


> @suzublu This one is pretty rare! How do you like it?
> I wasn't sure about the shades of blue or the gold, so I passed on it.
> But I love the snowflake hands.
> Steinhart has other colors now too.


It's a looker  this and my Ocean 3 in blue are among my favourites 

Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## suzublu

watchman600 said:


> @suzublu This one is pretty rare! How do you like it?
> I wasn't sure about the shades of blue or the gold, so I passed on it.
> But I love the snowflake hands.
> Steinhart has other colors now too.


Looks ace









Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## watchman600

I wanted a nice royal blue watch...and even started a thread asking for suggestions
for the best one to get. After a lot of thought, and ideas,
I narrowed it down to this awesome blue Steinhart:
(Swiss movement, display back, sapphire crystal...of course, 
ceramic bezel insert, and awesome royal blue sunburst color!)


----------



## suzublu

How about Ocean 3?









Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@suzublu Is this even on gnomon's or Steinhart's website? Weird.
It must not have been when I bought my blue one several months ago.
Looks great. I'm still happy with mine, though.


----------



## suzublu

watchman600 said:


> @suzublu Is this even on gnomon's or Steinhart's website? Weird.
> It must not have been when I bought my blue one several months ago.
> Looks great. I'm still happy with mine, though.


It's an Olko special on her website 

Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy

Today I've been rocking my "rare to me" Steinhart "_*El Capitan*_" with it's classic "Onion Crown"! 

Yeah that specific style of "Onion Crown" may not be for everybody.....but it is for me!

EDIT: As previously mentioned the watch is rare and there is very little information on the internet about this particular style Steinhart watch. Surprisingly though here is a link, that I happen to come across, on a review of the Steinhart El Capitan: " Steinhart El-Capitan"

*



































*


----------



## Thunder1

Orhorolgy said:


> Today I've been rocking my "rare to me" Steinhardt "_*El Capitan*_" with it's classic "Onion Crown"!
> 
> Yeah that specific style of "Onion Crown" may not be for everybody.....but it is for me!
> *
> View attachment 17009099
> View attachment 17009101
> View attachment 17009106
> View attachment 17009107
> View attachment 17009109
> *
> 
> View attachment 17009110
> 
> View attachment 17009111


Pretty cool!!..the 1st of these that I've seen...


----------



## suzublu

Fleiger Friday









Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

This one called out to me two days ago from my winder case and has been on my wrist since - OVM 1.0 relumed with C-3 on genuine Tropic Strap:


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Colin39

suzublu said:


> Fleiger Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


Love the nav-B


----------



## watchman600

I'm wearing the pepsi GMT today. 
Sooo nice on jubilee.
Story time: so I'm in an AD looking around for the Longines Zulu time grey & green,
and the saleswoman admires my watch. She says what's that?
I told her and of course showed her...She said it looks very nice,
and told me she thought is was maybe a Tag or a Tudor.
No Zulu green in stock...bummer.


----------



## Thunder1

Switching over to my Steiny Ocean 1 Blue Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## suzublu

Blue by the sea 









Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Titanium 500 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage Black DLC..


----------



## A4S

Steiny on a new strap


----------



## Thunder1

A4S said:


> Steiny on a new strap
> View attachment 17023656


That strap is a good look for it...what is it?..


----------



## A4S

Thunder1 said:


> That strap is a good look for it...what is it?..


It is from this eBay seller:








Elite Hybrid FKM Rubber Sailcloth Divers Watch Strap 20mm 22mm + Spring Bar Pins | eBay


High quality two piece hybrid watch strap made from nylon sailcloth and FKM flourine rubber back and stainless steel buckle. The connecting ends are flat as per pictures. Flat ends and will fit any standard lug to lug watch matching the selected size.



www.ebay.co.uk




They are the same as being sold on Zuludiver/WatchGecko but for about half the price. They are very comfy


----------



## Thunder1

And a Steiny Comex 39 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## suzublu

Been after a Macau for ages 

Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And for later this afternoon/evening an Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 39 Black Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening...one can only dream, right?..


----------



## NudeWrist

Just picked up a gently used OVM Gen 1.


----------



## Thunder1

suzublu said:


> Been after a Macau for ages
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

NudeWrist said:


> Just picked up a gently used OVM Gen 1.
> 
> View attachment 17035700


Pretty sharp looking!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1

A Kermit for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

An Ocean 1 Black Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening..








And a pic of my 2 Ocean 1 Black & Blue Ceramics side by side..


----------



## Eugene Hot

Marine Terra Incognita


----------



## Thunder1

Eugene Hot said:


> Marine Terra Incognita
> View attachment 17042750
> View attachment 17042751


That's one not often seen..


----------



## Colin39

Steiny for today 👍 god i love this thing.


----------



## Thunder1

Colin39 said:


> View attachment 17043084
> 
> 
> Steiny for today 👍 god i love this thing.
> View attachment 17043084


Easy to see why!!..


----------



## Colin39

Thunder1 said:


> Easy to see why!!..


It is that mate, it is that 👍


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 904L..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1

I'll be wearing black all day today...


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off w/ a Steiny 39 GMT, Olko version...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny Ocean 39 GMT, Hong Kong version..


----------



## Beechcreekgary




----------



## Thunder1

A Steiny Ocean 3 for later this afternoon/evening..just got it back from my watch maker..he brushed out the PCLs as well as the outer edge of the bezel..reduced the bling factor to a satisfactory degree, imo..


----------



## Beechcreekgary

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 904L..
> View attachment 17047207
> 
> View attachment 17047208


It’ll take me a year to save up for one but I think one of these could be my next Steinhart.


----------



## Thunder1

Beechcreekgary said:


> It’ll take me a year to save up for one but I think one of these could be my next Steinhart.


----------



## garydusa

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## Thunder1

garydusa said:


> *Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> *..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


Have a good, safe, trip!!..you're well equipped for it!!..


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Thunder1

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 17068118


Love the bezel on that baby!!..


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Thunder1

Late afternoon switch for the 'boys-Colts game tonight..go 'boys!!..


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Cow, Batman!!..


----------



## bubba0951

Steinhart sale going on now 10% off for 17 more hours.


----------



## wkw

Thunder1 said:


> Holy Cow, Batman!!..
> View attachment 17077670


Thanks Thunder 

This is my very first Steinhart purchase and I’m very pleased with it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

wkw said:


> Thanks Thunder
> 
> This is my very first Steinhart purchase and I’m very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For Steinhart Saturday, an Ocean 1 Vintage DLC..


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this. I like the look and really the size (39mm). Wears great. Build quality seems really good. I'm impressed.


----------



## Thunder1

bismarck_1870 said:


> Just got this. I like the look and really the size (39mm). Wears great. Build quality seems really good. I'm impressed.
> 
> View attachment 17093646


Looks like a nice pick up!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Another day w/ my newest Steiny..it's been just 14 seconds fast over the past 2 1/2 days, so I'm happy w/ it's performance so far..another pic that's not mine(waiting for the weather to clear some before I take some shots of it)..


----------



## watchman600

Nice...I especially like the hands!
Can you find out what canvas strap that is?
It looks good.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> Nice...I especially like the hands!
> Can you find out what canvas strap that is?
> It looks good.


Morning there!!...it's the standard strap the comes with the watch when you buy it new..


----------



## watchman600

From where?
Every time I've bought a Steinhart, either from Gnomon or from Steinhart,
it has come on a nice bracelet. I kind of like the canvas look, which is why I asked.
Thanks


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> From where?
> Every time I've bought a Steinhart, either from Gnomon or from Steinhart,
> it has come on a nice bracelet. I kind of like the canvas look, which is why I asked.
> Thanks


Sorry!!..a little late waking up here!!..here's a listing for the watch w/ the strap..
STEINHART Ocean One Bronze GREEN | Diver Watch (steinhartwatches.de) 

And here's a listing for just the 22mm strap itself(medium length..it also comes in a large size, as well)..
Canvas Strap vintage green size M (steinhartwatches.de) 

Good luck hunting!!..


----------



## watchman600

@Thunder1 Thank you!!
I DIDN'T know that they had all of these great canvas straps (several colors)...
and they even have a deployant clasp that I can buy with/for it, 
instead of just a buckle.

Q: Is the canvas strap very good quality?
If so, I think I may have to try one soon.
(at least it is reasonably priced, which is good...
recently someone recommended a canvas strap for $150 "deal price", not joking).


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> @Thunder1 Thank you!!
> I DIDN'T know that they had all of these great canvas straps (several colors)...
> and they even have a deployant clasp that I can buy with/for it,
> instead of just a buckle.
> 
> Q: Is the canvas strap very good quality?
> If so, I think I may have to try one soon.
> (at least it is reasonably priced, which is good...
> recently someone recommended a canvas strap for $150 "deal price", not joking).


Just got back from walking the dogs..yes, the canvas straps are of a very high quality..I'm very sure you won't be disappointed..in fact, if you are, I'll buy it back from you...btw, I also bought the following strap for one my other watches..it's a good quality leather strap(I'd seen a posting of another WIS doing the same for one of his watches)...
Strap Chocolate size M - Straps 22 mm - Bracelets and Straps - Accessories (steinhartwatches.de)


----------



## watchman600

@Thunder1 I think I've reached the stage where my desire for variety 
is focused now more on straps than on new watches, 
so I appreciate the info about the nice green canvas strap.
Not sure what I will wear it with yet. I guess it could go with the Steiny Hulk,
but the bracelet is kind of nice on it, and it is not so easy to switch back and forth
(neither are quick-release).
I pretty much find a "best way" that seems to go with each watch,
and wear it that way most (if not all) of the time.


----------



## Thunder1

watchman600 said:


> @Thunder1 I think I've reached the stage where my desire for variety
> is focused now more on straps than on new watches,
> so I appreciate the info about the nice green canvas strap.
> Not sure what I will wear it with yet. I guess it could go with the Steiny Hulk,
> but the bracelet is kind of nice on it, and it is not so easy to switch back and forth
> (neither are quick-release).
> I pretty much find a "best way" that seems to go with each watch,
> and wear it that way most (if not all) of the time.


Same here!!..switching straps/bracelets on these Steinys is no easy task imo..


----------



## Colin39

Fcuking love this thing. Merry xmas everyone 😘


----------



## hooperman42

Colin39 said:


> Fcuking love this thing. Merry xmas everyone 😘
> 
> View attachment 17116191
> 
> [/QU
> I am wearing this guy after brushing the center links......


----------



## meh92

Ocean One Black. Just had it serviced and replaced the bezel insert.


----------



## A4S




----------



## Thunder1

A4S said:


> View attachment 17133460


What strap is that??...looks good..


----------



## A4S

Thunder1 said:


> What strap is that??...looks good..
> View attachment 17133468


This is the link to the straps 








Elite Hybrid FKM Rubber Sailcloth Divers Watch Strap 20mm 22mm + Spring Bar Pins | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Elite Hybrid FKM Rubber Sailcloth Divers Watch Strap 20mm 22mm + Spring Bar Pins at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## A4S




----------



## Thunder1

A4S said:


> This is the link to the straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Hybrid FKM Rubber Sailcloth Divers Watch Strap 20mm 22mm + Spring Bar Pins | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Elite Hybrid FKM Rubber Sailcloth Divers Watch Strap 20mm 22mm + Spring Bar Pins at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Thanx!!..


----------



## kenls

Put my OVM mkiii on an Uncle Seiko Razorwire


----------



## bajamike

I've been looking for a blue dial automatic chrono pilot for a while. Luckily I found this gently used Nav B on chrono24. There aren't too many affordable options out there. It's my first Steinhart and definitely won't be my last.


----------



## Thunder1

bajamike said:


> View attachment 17141508
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a blue dial automatic chrono pilot for a while. Luckily I found this gently used Nav B on chrono24. There aren't too many affordable options out there. It's my first Steinhart and definitely won't be my last.


----------

